# 40 plus and IVF using own eggs. Part 2



## Mish3434

Happy chatting Ladies   

Good Luck to you all     

Shelley x


----------



## jo_11

First to post, yey!    Just bookmarking.


----------



## handy1

Hi ... just bookmarking


----------



## hope25

Hey all

Page 1 woowoo

Just bookmarking too


----------



## Millie88

Alexine, been given 13% chance with OEs. Even tho I'm in top 20% of age group and look more like 37 than 43. Think same clinic you are with, be interested to know how you found them. Will look further into CGH, anybody any advice on that front?

Thanks again


----------



## chuzzle

Hi all,

Haven't posted in a while, since first cycle was negative in July.  Since then, had a follow-up appointment, received drugs for Short Protocol to commence last weekend (we are now £1,500 lighter!).  All going smoothly, until...

Got a very surprise natural BFP at the end of last week!!!  It's very early days (four and a half weeks so far), and I'm finding it hard to believe it is real, but OMG!  Especially after the talk we had the first time we visited the clinic, about being too old, 5-10% chance of success, no point even trying IVF with my eggs, have we thought about donor eggs in Spain, etc.

Just felt I should post to reassure all you ladies out there that miracles can and do happen against the odds.

With love and hope,
Cx


----------



## Lulu-belle

book marking too- and congratulations Chuzzle! whoo hoo!!!! an inspiration to us all...   keep us in the loop


----------



## jo_11

Chuzzle:  Fantastic news... they can take their statistics and put them where the sun doesn't shine!  Congrats to you and DH.

Millie:  Re stats; see comment above!  IKWYM about looking/feeling young.  I guess the clinics have to look to their stats to give us some indication... SOMEONE'S got to make up the positives though, and why shouldn't it be us eh girls?

Hi Hope and Handy


----------



## alexine

Hi Girls!

Congrats *Chuzzle* on your BFP!   

*Millie* I have found the GCRM to be great but they do have a very direct approach and bedside manner.
The nurses were excellent and were always very quick to return a call....Dr Guadoin is highly respected as well as Professor Flemming.   

*Jo* Not sure if you got my PM a few days ago...something weird happened as I sent it. If not, how are you doing??    

Hello again to *Hope* *Handy* and *Lulu*

Hope everyone else is doing okay!    
xxxA


----------



## Millie88

Many congrats Chuzz  
  

Jo, thought I should point out that my ref to 37 not 43 was how I look on paper with AMH etc   Not sure I could knock off 6 yrs in the mirror  

Thx for info on clinic A. We visited late last year for the first time and I know things like this shouldn't matter but I couldn't get over how wee it was, how everyone seemed to be a bit on top of one another. The only other clinic I've visited is CARE Notts and it is impressive and is a well oiled machine. Don't know really how much these things should matter? I was told I would go on agonist protocol due to my results. Could I ask what you were on?

 to all


----------



## jo_11

Alexine:  Have just PMed you sweetie.

Millie:  Ah, I see    Maybe your clinic's success rates are just rubbish then??  At the end of the day, they base stats on their population base and we're all different so it's difficult to know whether they're comparing like with like.  As for AMH, mine was 3.44 last count but I got 13 eggs a couple of weeks ago... apparently this shouldn't be possible.  It's all such a minefield    I see that you post on the IB Alicante thread... I just lurk there at the moment.  It's our Plan C... I visited them in July (as well as UR Vistahermosa); have you been?


----------



## alexine

Hi *Mille* the fact that the GCRM are a smaller clinic really appealed to me as they get to know who you are. Also Prof Flemming used to be at the ARGC in London and is really on top of it re research etc....

I was on a long protocol with pregnal to down reg then 225mg of menopur for 9 days. They collected 10 eggs 6 were mature of which 4 fertilised. 3 of those were okay to put back and were grade 1 embies. In the end I am grateful I got what I needed!
Feel free to ask as many questions as you like. 
xxA


----------



## jo_11

Sorry Alexine/Millie, the clinic's not rubbish at all, just small sample sizes (which can skew results)... me and my big mouth, oops


----------



## LemonD

Hi ladies,

Chuzzle - just wanted to say well done - I love stories like that and it give us all a lot of hope.  Fingers crossed for you all the way.

Jo - How you doing?  Are you climbing the walls yet or are you managing to keep busy.

Alexine - Hope all is good with you.  Are you on count-down till scan day?

Jo xx


----------



## alexine

Hello me again....I go from binging on ceaser salad to polishing off a M&S crispy prawns with sweet chili sauce. hmmmmmm I'm hanging in but I am counting down til next weeks scan...I must admit I'm a bit nervous. I hope everything is okay!  Going to treat myself to a fancy pee stick tomorrow! 

Also Mille I was on an agonist long protocol.....

I agree Jo the stats thing is a real pain as we are all individuals and things can vary so much from one cycle to the next! I just went by what felt right and for me the fact the clinic was close to home for my first round was important.

xxxA


----------



## hopehopehope

Hi everyone, i'm on my last 2ww before starting pill for ivf #2. 
chuzzle - that's amazing news!!!!!!
love to everyone xoxox


----------



## alexine

Hey *Hopex3* that's great to hear you are taking the plunge again!  Are you going to Reprofit or Lister?
I hope you are keeping well!  
xxxA


----------



## hopehopehope

hey - just pm'd you!
going to Reprofit for #2,  might save ivf #3 and make it the last one and do it at the Lister - but desperately hoping it doesn't come to that. The DHEA seems to have made me ovulate a couple of days later which is good (day 14/15 instead of 11/12) so fingers crossed for a natural bfp this month!


----------



## jo_11

Jojopink: Hi  I'm ok thanks and not going too mad... Que sera sera and all that. I'm testing Fri so whatever's to be will have happened by now. Hopefully it'll be a positive but if not we have Plans B and C sorted.

Hopex3: Good to hear from you! Let's hope you don't need that trip to Prague 

x


----------



## katie lou

bookmarking.will catch up later. x


----------



## Jodes17

Hi ladies
Glad to hear we're beating the statistics. I also hAd a good AMH result and the consultant tested again because he didn't believe it! I got 13 eggs and had 3 embies put back, 1st scan on 24th. 
Good luck to everyone 
Jx


----------



## Millie88

Alexine, that's encouraging for me to know you were on same protocol  
Jo, great results and   for your OTD. Yes I decided to look into all options at once...no time to spare...so I've been gathering info on DEs too. Haven't been to any clinics but the clinic A uses has an arrangement with IVI so was able to talk that through too. It's always good to have back up plans.

Did anyone do or consider CGH?


----------



## Sezy

Just bookmarking.

Hope all you ladies are doing OK today


----------



## alexine

Jo is your big test day this Friday?    
xxA


----------



## jo_11

Alexine: Yes, tomorrow's test day but I was having some spotting yesterday (light pink and brown) and some cramping so AF could be on her way. Fingers are crossed that it's implantation but it feels like AF.


----------



## alexine

Jo keep the faith. That is exactly what happened to me...I had light spotting the day before test day and all sorts of cramping and twinging. 
I'm sending you huge           for you and your embies Jo!
xxxA


----------



## Lulu-belle

JO11 - i have frequently 'heard' you re-assure others on this site that the spotting and cramping is perfectly normal for implantation and that nothing to worry about - so listen to your own advice and chill!  All will be well   

     just for good measure from me to you


----------



## jo_11

Thanks Lulu-belle; yes, I know it could be 50/50... I am chilled and relaxed tbh; whatever will be will be and all that.  It's all happened by now, so just a question of testing tomorrow.  And then we're straight off to Spain tomorrow morning for 10 days, so either quiet celebration or getting totally wasted!  x


----------



## hopehopehope

jo-11 - please let us know your result before you go on holiday!


----------



## LemonD

Jo,

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck for tomorrow.  I'm keeping everything crossed for you.        

Just make sure you post before you get on that plane!

Jo xx


----------



## hope25

Hi all...hope everyone is ok

Chuzzle..had to come on to coongratulate you...you made my day..i am fast approaching 43 and was giving up hope but I feel rejuvanated after reading your good news     

Please dont disappear and keep us updated....

take good care of yourself...no stress..

wonderful news..


----------



## katie lou

Hope, hope, hope,

A quick question. I notice your AMH went up. Great news! I didn't know that was possible. What does your consultant have to say about it? Had you been taking anything.

Katie


----------



## Lulu-belle

JO11 just big      and     for today. I am sure it will all be ok. I echo everyone let us know before you get on that plane!


----------



## Millie88

Jo, more   for today.

Noticed I didn't get any response re CGH? Do you know if there is a thread anywhere on FF? Also be interested to know if any of you had concerns about the IVF meds, as in taking them 40+. Do you think they could cause early menopause for instance?


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Millie I cant advise re CGH and actually think I missed the original posted question. On the meds though no never even occurred to me and still cant see how that would follow as it seems all the meds do is stimulate your body to behave in a 'younger' fashion.  What made you think of it?


----------



## jo_11

Millie:  Not sure where CGH is?  I know CRGH but not CGH.  

Katie lou:  I wouldn't take much notice of AMH, mine's been all over the show and it's apparently at it's lowest now but I've had the most eggs... it's how you react to the drugs that's the important thing.

Hi to Lulu-belle, Alexine, Jojopink, Hope25, Hopex3, Kizzy, Sezy and all the others.

AFM, well it was a BFN today.  We weren’t surprised tbh as I started spotting Wednesday and yesterday it became AF.  DH even knew before me... apparently I go mega pale when AF’s just about to come and he saw that on my face Wed night but didn’t like to say.  So, spent last night crying and mourning, even before testing this morning, as I ‘knew’ but DH and I also sat down and have decided on our Plans B, C and D.  I’ve booked a follow-up with a different dr for a different view.  Hopefully that’ll work, and if not our next step will be ARGC.  DH is keen we carry on with my eggs as long as we can... if that doesn’t work, the Plan D is DE.  I think it helps to have a plan (or three in my case!).  We’re off to Spain this afternoon, although I’ve not packed yet and am still in my dressing gown, so I’d best be off.  Take care girls; I’ll try and have a sneaky look online while away.

Jo
x


----------



## Millie88

Oh no Jo, I'm so sad to read your news   

I like your alternative plans, I'm the same, we need them to keep going and sane.

Big gentle hugs to you.


----------



## Lulu-belle

JO11 big      for you. I too am sorry to hear that this time was a dissapointment  but onwards to the next one you are learning with each iteration and one thing i am very sure of is we will all get there in the end one way or another. Were they able to tell you at all why it might not have worked this time?  Enjoy spain have a wonderful, relaxing time in the hot sun with a few g and t (or 10!).  This is a minor set back only it will work out for sure.


----------



## katie lou

Jo_11 - lots of hugs  . Your man sounds like a rock. xxx


----------



## Sezy

Oh Jo, I'm so so sorry about your BFN    .  Glad to see that you're not giving up though and that you have alternative plans of action - I love a woman with a plan    Enjoy your time in Spain and i really hope you come back rejuvinated and ready to fight another day.

Hope everyone else is doing OK?

Lots of love

Sezy
xxxx


----------



## LemonD

Jo,

So sorry to hear your news, but glad to hear that you've got plans in place for your next go - always good to have a plan!

Hope you have a good break in the sunshine and that you get a chance to relax with your DH.

Jo xx


----------



## Jodes17

Sorry to here your news Jo x


----------



## kizzymouse

I only just found the thread again!   

congrats chuzzle!   
so sorry Jo - enjoy your holiday   

afm, still having ms every day    Waiting impatiently for 20 wk scan on 18th oct


----------



## harrycat

hello wonderful brave ladies i hope you dont mind me joining? 
My dp and I have had to attempts of icsi unfortunately we have not got there yet, but have HOPE 
We are hoping to change to another clinic very soon and give it another go.I am only new here so please bare with me, and if thats ok 
Thank you


----------



## alexine

Welcome Harrycat! 
Jo how's it going...are you still in Spain? Hope you and DH are doing alright and having a good time. 

First scan for me tomorrow....nervous. 

Hope everyone else is doing okay!   

xxxA


----------



## kizzymouse

good luck for scan tomorrow Alexine


----------



## Jodes17

Yes good luck Alexine, hope all goes well. Mine's not until next Friday, seems to be taking forever! 
Kizzy hope your ms is getting better.  
Jx


----------



## alexine

Not good news from me today. No heartbeat at scan. Gutted.
Still feel sick as a dog with MS symptoms.
xxxA


----------



## Lulu-belle

Alexine sweetheart  I am really sorry - very sorry to hear that. Please take care and take on board that it is not over. Just take a breather, re-gather yourself, and figure out your next move     . We have all been there under one set of circumstances or another and even if we dont bounce back instantly we do eventually and stronger then before. It will be ok.


----------



## LemonD

Alexine,

I'm so, so sorry to hear your news, I really don't know what to say.  I hope you're o.k. and that you've got some support.

We're all here for you, albeit virtually.

Sending you a big hug   .

Jo xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Alexine    Sending you a big hug


----------



## alexine

Thanks girls feeling pretty rubbish and sad. 
xxxA


----------



## kizzymouse




----------



## Jodes17

So sorry alexine x


----------



## Millie88

Wish I could take the hurt away Alexine, so very sorry to read your news, gentle  

x


----------



## alexine

Thanks girls for your good vibes.   I'm hanging in but confused as to why I'm still getting MS symptoms....maybe I'm just coming down from it all and it takes time.

I'm a bit nervous about the D&C. Has anyone ever had one before? Perhaps this isn't the right thread to ask but feels like home here....

I hope everyone else is doing okay!     
xxxA


----------



## Millie88

I've had 2 surgical m/cs Alexine so pm me if you want to chat further. When I had the first one the pg was diagnosed as a blighted ovum at 6 wks, wanted to m/c naturally so carried on till 12 wks until we had to take action and had surgery. However during the 6 wks after the diagnosis I continued to have lots of pg symptoms, I know it is a cruel reminder. Don't want to cause upset but felt I shouls mention...are you considering getting pathology done from the surgery? We didn't with the first surgical m/c but did for the most recent one. Again here to chat if you need.

Good to hear you are hanging in, there is such a mix of emotions to deal with but best to try to go with the flow.

Keeping you very much in my thoughts.

x


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,

Alexine, Dn&C is nothing worry about. My last m/c was awful. Even afterwards I still felt pregnant. And my AF did not return 8 weeks after. It is all normal. You need to give time to your body in every level..    ..
I normaly just read up in here. But I just could not read and go. Try to be kind to yourself. Not going to be easy next few months.
Like Millie says go with the flow but we all know how difficult that would be. But we just have to and only can try.. 

Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## alexine

Girls I had some really weird news today...phoned the clinic and asked if I could come in for one more scan before the weekend and they found a heartbeat! Even and not sluggish but the embie is about 3 days behind....I'm not holding my breath but it was a real shock to me and the doctor as he said on Wed 90% chance it's over.
If anyone has any connections with some superpower I could sure use it....I'm feeling really hesitant to allow myself to believe that it might still work.    
I really have appreciated all the support and PM's...still feeling wiped out.
Hopefully I can reciprocate soon!

Hope everyone is doing okay!     
xxxA


----------



## Kuki2010

Oh Alexine, wonderful news.. Just try to relax and keep yourself calm so it can do the magic..
Sending a masive those of        to your precious emby..

Love. Kukixx


----------



## Millie88

Oh my word, praise be   Keeping you and LO in my thoughts.


----------



## kizzymouse

OMG! Alexine - sending all my prayers and positive thoughts to you and your embie!!        

The little blighter must have been hiding - modern technology CAN and DOES get it wrong sometimes!  

3 days behind is nothing at this stage - don't worry about that!! My embie at 6 + 4 was only measuring 6 weeks or something and last scan munchkin was bigger by about 5 days!
they cannot say for certain when embie implanted - that's the trouble.

Oh I'm so happy for you!! Will you have another scan?


----------



## alexine

Thanks so much girls I really am in shock!! I have another scan next Wed. Trying to hang in mentally but really was thinking it was all over and now need to get my wee brain back in the game.  I would do anything for it to stay!   
It really does prove anything can happen with this crazy IVF stuff!

Keep well out there!     
xxxA


----------



## Atishoo

Alexine,

A cautious that's brilliant news.  Will pray for you over the next few days.  Hang on in there girl!  You're so supportive to everyone else on here it's time you got some good luck in return.

Have a relaxing weekend.

gx


----------



## Lulu-belle

ALEXINE - That is wonderful wonderful wonderful news. Here are big          for you and your little embie. Clearly a fighter. my thoughts with both of you


----------



## chuzzle

I don't post on here very often (not sure I should, as natural BFP not IVF in the end), but I do follow.  Just wanted to say a big  'Congratulations' to Alexine - amazing news, so pleased for you, and I've got my fingers crossed for you for next Wednesday.

Well done to all BFPs, big hugs to BFNs, and prayers for all of you waiting for positive news.

Cx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Chuzzle no rules here we are all freinds. Just post away you are definatley part of the team!


----------



## kizzymouse

Chuzzle - I didn't use own eggs and I still love posting here


----------



## LemonD

Alexine, OMG - so pleased you went for that scan.  Hang on in there.

Jo xx


----------



## reb363

Alexine        - what a miracle .  I'm so happy for you that if my extra emoticons would work I'd be dancing, jumping and clapping for you.  Have a great weekend.  xxx


----------



## alexine

Thanks so much girls for all you positive vibes...I think I would be in the looney bin  without you to turn to!  I pray that this little embie grows more for Wed!  
Weird though today I don't feel sick...I wish it would come back!

Keep well out there!   
xxxA


----------



## hopehopehope

Alexine - the sickness was prob due to having two originally, now there's only one it may take a week or so for the sickness to come back - ignore what i said on my pm!


----------



## alexine

Thanks Hopex3!  I have really been going to town on the me posts....thanks for hanging in with me! 
I'm concerned though as my breast tenderness has also eased off.....I wish I knew what was going on.  
xxxA


----------



## Courgette

Alexine, what a lovely story, that's fantastic news    xx

Chuzzle, I'm also a fraud on here, haven't had IVF or anything else for that matter, but this is the only way I get to hear all the pregnancy stories as I don't have any pregnant friends!!! (Some of my friends are grannies tho   )

xx


----------



## hopehopehope

alexine - have pm'd you again

Everyone else - did you read the study out in the papers about 3mg melatonin improving egg quality in Japan??

just so happens i bought some melatonin from the states for my Dad when he wasn't sleeping - so am starting that tonight!!

Hi Meeps!


----------



## hopehopehope

meeps - is there not a thread for over 40 and pregant! 

your story in inspiring to us - thank you so much for joining our thread!


----------



## alexine

Thanks *Hx3 * 
*Meeps* welcome and glad to have you here! How fantastic you are pregnant...it gives us all hope!
xxxA


----------



## Courgette

hopehopehope (you have such a long FF name!!) .... I guess there is a thread for over 40 and pregnant and I have posted on it previously, especially when I first got my BFP, but I've never had much response on there! I often post on the trimesters thread (with Kizzymouse!) but it is a very busy thread and hard to keep up!!

I am pleased that I have given some of you hope    
TBH, I still can't believe I'm pregnant even now and wonder if I'm dreaming! How it actually happened at my age, with my own 'ancient' eggs is amazing but many of my friends are now using contraception as I've scared them       

xx


----------



## jo_11

Alexine,

I KNEW the dancing pink elephants weren't for nothing... over the moon for you babe.

   
   

Jo
x


----------



## alexine

Sorry girls it's me again...had some light brown spotting this eve and twinges. I think I'm going a bit mad and have been all over the map in the last 2 days.    
My boobs are less sore and I am wondering if my progesterone is taking a nose dive?? I wasn't put on any progesterone support after ET.
Any ideas from anyone? I am wondering what I can do tomorrow to find out since it's a Sunday....would ER check that stuff?
Thanks again for putting up with my run of me posts!
xxxA


----------



## kizzymouse

Alexine - I had brown spotting and a gush of red which turned back to brown around 6+4 - it lasted for almost 2 weeks - it is normal - the embie is burrowing in more and getting rid of lining which is not needed.


----------



## alexine

Thanks so much Kizzy.    
xxxA


----------



## reb363

Kizzy - made me feel better reading that too      Poor you, you've had such a rough ride with MS haven't you.  I really feel for you, you poor thing and every time I wish for some symptoms I remember not to!  Hope you are having a good w/e xxxx

Alexine    PM'd you xxx


----------



## hopehopehope

alexine - this could be the embie that isn't growing coming away? Don't worry - how are you feeling today?


----------



## alexine

Hi Hopex3 thanks for all your kind messages. I know this isn't a over 40 preg thread but unless it is bothering someone I would prefer to post here.
I must admit I'm all over the map..I can't help but feel that loss pf preg symptoms and brown spotting isn't good news....will try and find out more tomorrow. 

How are you doing? I know you are gearing up for your next tx. When do you find out exactly what protocol you will be on? Make sure you are happy with how they are approaching it. Didn't Stepan have some suggestions based on your last protocol that he was going to change? Is that what he is going for now or something different?

Hang in there missus!   
I hope everyone else is doing okay!   
xxxA


----------



## hopehopehope

Alexine - you are still 40plus and using your own eggs so why shouldn't you be on this thread??

well i emailed him last week asking for my new protocol and expected him to send what we had discussed when i was there.... which was 300-350 menopur..... he sent me back 400 gonal f+ 150 menopur. So i emailed back and said wasn't i supposed to be on meonpur only, so he emailed me sayng 400 menopur, so I emailed back saying due to my age/amh etc wasn't a classed as a poor repsonder and supposed to be on minuimum stimms? so then i get an email back saying' why didn't you say earlier - try clomid'!!! (which i never got more than one follicle from)

So generally feel as though he doesn't remember my and didn't write notes after our meeting. I asked if i could phone him at the weekend but the line was so bad i couldn't hear him - i emailed saying 'should i call back or should i phone you in the clinic on monday' to which he replied 'yes please' - to which request I don't know!! Am feeling really frustrated as now I am going to have to phone Czech from my mobile whilst at work - just the stress of this is sending me mental combined with the pmt's as AF due today/tomorrow. 

Agggghhh

Hi to everyone else - hope you're all having a good sunday!!


----------



## hopehopehope

Alexine - meant to say - EPU at your local hospital is the place to ring if it gets any worse or first thing monday morning. x


----------



## alexine

Hi *Hopex3*...I hope your conversation with Stepan helps clear things up for you!  That would drive me nuts feeling like the clinic wasn't really on top of my details!  Make sure you get your questions answered today so you can fell confidant going into your next tx. 
Let me know how it goes.

I'm a little bit calmer today and just waiting to get into my EPU tomorrow....

I hope everyone else is doing okay!   
xxxA


----------



## Kuki2010

Alexine,

Good luck for EPU tom. Thinking of you.

Kukixx


----------



## alexine

Thanks so much Kuki for your good vibes.  I managed to get in to my clinic this morn and they were fab and squeezed me in for bloods and another scan. 
Bloods all okay and little embie is a fighter. Measured at 8.4 on the dot with a strong heartbeat 

I can't tell you how grateful I am...it's been really weird and emotional trying to get my head around it not working and the D&C, to being back in the game with a good embie. 
They speculate like Hopex3 mentioned, that there might have been 2 on board initially which would explain my bleed this weekend and the MS starting early....anyway.

How are you doing? I can really understand why you would be taking a break from all things tx to recharge your batteries. It's really hard on the head heart and body....
What are you thinking your next move might be or are you letting that sit for awhile?

Keep well,   
xxxA


----------



## daisyg

Alexine,

So glad to see your news.  Vanishing twin is extremely common.  It is so nerve wracking I know....  

Best wishes,
Daisy
x


----------



## hopehopehope

alexine - i am SO relieved for you! 

Spoke to Stephan today - phonecall lasted 2 minutes - 'how many eggs did you produce last time on 250 menopur'?  me  '3, only 1 mature'    him 'right, take 375'. Conversation over.  i just have to hope that as this is similar to what he originally told me tha tti will be ok. DH has promised if this doesn't work we will splash out on Lister for our last time as I can't go through all this uncertainty again.


----------



## reb363

alexine


----------



## Jodes17

Great news Alexine! What a relief 
I think we were same ET date. I am week 8 and first scan is on Friday. All this waiting is doing my head in. I am so nervous of what will be there 
Jx


----------



## alexine

*Hopex3* Not to get you stirred up but is it worth giving Stepan another call? Maybe it would help clarify things more for you?  

*Jodes*Sending loads of      for your scan. It really is a hard wait  ....for me tougher the the 2ww. Once you see your embie with it's lovely heart beating you will feel so much better and be able to get through the next few weeks feeling positive. I think you will be 9 weeks on Friday Jodes. On Monday they had me at 8.4...I'm 9 on Thurs. I think they measure from EC. 
http://www.ivf.ca/duedate.php
I will be thinking of you on Friday....hang in there! 

*Jo11* You still on the large Spanish G&T?

*Reb* How are you doing? 

I hope everyone else is doing okay!    
xxxA

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,

I hope you are all enjoying the beautiful day. So sunny in our way in Herts.. Beautiful!

Alexine, wonderful news. Now try to enjoy.. it is never easy but try...  I am going to Istanbul for my 5th trial in Oct. Should have my ET around 10th of November. I will try to be calmer and relax this time. Will try to enjoy mum and friends and hopefuly it will work. If it does not I shall make a plan for 2011. I am going to do acupuncture this time. So that should help too. 

It has been 3 years we are tring for out second preciuos and last 2 years I realise I am wasting my days away to treatments. Decided that I am not going to let that happen anymore. Not fair on my, Dh and DD...Life is too preciuos. We do not know if we are going to be here for that long.. 

Enjoy it ladies.. Enjoy, joy and joy. 

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## Millie88

Wonderful to hear your news Alexine  

 to all.


----------



## alexine

Hi *Kuki* I have heard many great things about the clinics in Turkey...and Istanbul is a fantastic city...one of my favorites! 
I also did acupuncture and meditation regularly on this cycle and up to last week I was pretty calm.  I think you have the right attitude towards fertility treatment....although now that I am in it I am realising more than ever what a challenge it is. I wish you the very best of luck with your tx in November and sending lots of    

Hi *Millie* 

Keep well,
xxxA


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Alexine,

Thank you.. Luck I so do need. 

Yes Istanbul is great. I was born and grow up there till I was 19. So it is not strange place for me.. When I found out the only way we could have kids were ICSI. I looked into all over the world. Did a lot of research and decided will go to Istanbul. And plus a friend suggested the dr I am with now.. He is wonderful. I totally trust him and clinic is 1'st Class. I am at the right place that's I am sure about. It is just timing I need to get it right.. And relax as much as I can for it to work again.. 

I really hope your challenging journey is going to end with this TX.. Have your precious and enjoy your life.. Try to relax.. I know how difficult that is but try..So magic can happen within!

Love. Kukixx


----------



## kizzymouse

I heard the heartbeat for the first time today and it was amazing!! Makes all the sickness worth it   

Alexine - how are you hunny?   Still feeling sick?


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,

Kizzy mouse, it is a wonderful sight and sound!!!! There is no comperison...

Alexing, how is it going?

I was picking up twins names earlier on.. So stupid.. Why do I do this to myself.. Constant longing and day dreaming..

Love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## jo_11

Hey ladies,

Just reporting back in... sorry I've been AWOL for so long.  Well, in Spain actually, downing very large G&Ts to get over our BFN, which kind of worked.  Feeling much better now, have had our follow-up and we're due to start again next month!  No time like the present I guess.

Alexine:  Such a rollercoaster for you; so, so glad it's all working out OK though (fingers crossed!)   

Hopex3:  I hope your meds are all sorted??  Next month for you too then?

Kizzymouse:  Wonderful to hear that heartbeat, bless!  

Welcome to Kuki, meeps and Rebs, and hi to Jodes, Lulu-belle, Sezy, the Jo's, Hope25 and anyone else I've forgotten!

Jo
x


----------



## Kuki2010

Thank you Jo, we might be cycling next together.. Good luck!!! 

I meant to get some work done in my bro's accounts but all I have done is surf/chat on the net. I am terrible.. 

Kukixx


----------



## jo_11

Kuki:  Yes, I know... I'm (meant to be) working from home today, but am being rubbish at it at the moment!  I'm expecting AF around 9 October, in which case stims will start around the 11th, so I may be about a week ahead of you.  x


----------



## alexine

Hey *Kizzy* wow what great news! You must be so chuffed to hear your baby's heart beating away! 
   Glad to hear that somehow it has make all your hellish MS worth while. Any sign of it easing up a bit? 

*Jo* Great to hear that you are already back in action!!    Are you going back to the Lister? Great idea to get over to Spain to recharge the batteries... a few large G&T's, a plan, and you are raring to go!    

*Kuki* What names have you come up with? When do you start your stimming? 

I'm doing okay thanks girls...trying to stay cool but not ready to count my chickens just yet. Still feel like I am walking on egg shells but I am very grateful. The MS has come back which is a bittersweet reminder....had a break from it this aft so got some real food into me other than dry biscuits and clementines... 

I hope everyone else is doing okay!    

xxxA


----------



## jo_11

Hey Alexine, yes, back to the Lister again... I went to a different dr this time though as I was getting the feeling the other dr was a bit bored of us and not willing to do anything new.  So the other dr is LOVELY, full of scientific facts which I just love, and very opinionated about what will/won't work for us - just what I need, a man to take charge, rather than leaving it all to me!  So, a slightly different protocol (still agonist SP), in terms of the meds.  DH is just such a trooper that he's the one making us queue back up again for the rollercoaster, having only just gotten off and still feeling the effects!  Bless him.  Glad you're feeling sick, as weird as that sounds!!  When's the next scan?  xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good evening ladies,

Alexine, I have DD already called Lara Sophia. So if we have twin girls; I like Lea and Mia.. If we have twin boys; Oliver and Oscar. If they are one each, Lea and Oscar. These two I am not so sure.. I am sure it is not easy.. But just think positive.. 
Try.. xx

Jo, if this does not work. I am thinking to go to Lister too. I'll ask you next year about it.. Let's hope there won't be a need. I have my god children twins. They were created at Lister from 5th trial.. My friend had no pregnancies.. none and 5th one she thought well I don't think this will work either and BINGO... We just have to relax about it but it is almost impossible to do.. 
But lets be positive and after your BFP we shall be just behind you!!! xx

Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## jo_11

Kuki:  Lovely names   And don't worry, I'm sure you won't need to ask me about the Lister... fx


----------



## alexine

Hey Jo...sounds like the thing to do to keep the ball rolling if you are in the head space to keep moving forward! Also changing doctors to get a different perspective and take charge sounds good too...sounded like you were having to steer the ship somewhat last time. DH sounds like a gem... and just what you need a team player! 

Those are really lovely names Kuki...sending lots of      for your two future precious!  How many embryos can you have put back in Turkey? 

xxxA


----------



## kizzymouse

Alexine I'm so pleased your little fighter is ok!   
When is your MW appt?   
How are you feeling?


----------



## alexine

Thanks Kizzy...I'll be 9 weeks tomorrow. I've got an appointment next week with my GP. The plan is to have the baby in Canada so as long as I get to the other side of 12 weeks I should be safe to go...I want to be near my family. 
I'm hanging in but I must admit today I feel really rubbish...not puking but having to force myself to eat. Was in a taxi today and nearly hurled at the smell of the air freshener.....  Hate those things!

You must be over the moon just now having heard the baby's heartbeat at 20 weeks...time flies and you sure have had a rough ride! How are things going at work? I hope they are being understanding of how sick you've been.
xxxA


----------



## kizzymouse

Work is getting better   
On nights tonight - and so far I'm okay.
Air fresheners make me puke too LOL   

I'm not 20 weeks yet hunny - a few weeks to go yet. Big scan is 18th Oct.    
Only 3 weeks to go for you til three months is up - after that you do relax more


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,

Got up early to get some work done. Let's see how much I will get done.

Hope you have a gread day. A bit miserable over here. Dark and Wet..

Alexine, used to be 3 but this year in Jan the law has changed to be in line with Europe. I had 2 treatments with 3 embies each time and got pregnant each time. But last 2 treatments I had 2 embies in and both were BFNs.. When I say these to doc he says it really does not matter the embryo numbers. If the conditions right and embies are good it should implant with only one emby.. 
Where about's Canada are you from. In the past I thought moving to B.C. I love it in there.. 

Kizzymouse, I could not relax till the day I had my DD in my hand and doc's confirmed she was perfectly normal. So bloody stupid. Next time I shall try to enjoy. Very difficult but we have to try. Have you started to feel it yet? Most amazing feeling!

Jo, thank you.. Lets hope so.. How are you today?

Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## dd_b

hI ALL
I thought I'd join you all. At the lister. Going through the stimscans at mo and not going well. Only 2 folls. Feeling bit low. 

x


----------



## jo_11

Hey dd_b... I thought it was easier to reply to you on this thread rather than the Lister; it's much more manageable!  I'm sorry to hear of your disappointment with your scan... I guess tomorrow you'll know so much more.  And I suppose your options will be:

1.  Abandon the cycle, accept the spend on drugs, and wait until next month or the month after.  Every cycle is so different.
2.  Change to IUI.
3.  Go ahead with EC and hope you have the golden egg (I won't say the "it only takes one" mantra... but it is true!).  

As I said, at my first scan I was considering abandoning, and if the other scans hadn't been as successful, this is what I would've done.  I would also be asking about the protocol and whether this is right, plus the stim drugs as well.  

I hope everything works out.


----------



## dd_b

Hi Jo_11,
Thanks for reply. Can't do IUI as nhs   up my tubes, when they didn't look after  my m/c infection......!!

Who were you with at LIster and who you with now?

xx


----------



## reb363

ddb -I have very low AMH and no tubes.  I am a poor responder and decided to go ahead with only one follie.  Tiny chance but I'm glad I did as I'm 8 weeks pregnant now - 7th time lucky.  I was on highest level of stims (450 gonal f, plus menapur) are you?  Reb


----------



## jo_11

dd_b: I was with Dr Wren, now moved to Dr Tolba. Sorry, didn't realise the IUI was a non-starter. All the very best for tomorrow's scan.

reb363: Wow, great news of your golden egg!!!


----------



## reb363

Golden Egg - I love that, thanks   

dd-b  - really good luck with scan


----------



## alexine

Hi Girls
*Jodes* Good luck with your scan today!   

*Reb363* Do you have another scan today as well?   

*Hopex3* How are you getting on with Stepan? 
*
dd_b* Welcome 

Hello *Jo Jojjo Kuki Kizzy Millie Daisy* and everyone else...hope you are doing okay!
  

xxxA


----------



## hopehopehope

hiya everyone!!
Alexine - can you believe it -after all the emails and calls i emailed him yesterday to ask him to send me a written protocol and he emailed back saying ' just remind me what you are on'
Well........ i replied with every single bit of test info i have and exactly what i took for ivf#1 and how i responded. I also mentioned that i was nearly 43 and time is running out and i needed the best protocol for ME not one pluacked out of this air. 
I haven't heard anything back but feel justified in saying this. 
On the good news front, i phoned up my local NHS fertility clinic today to get a number of counsellor ( am quite depressed) and thought i'd just ask if consultant cold write me a private eprescription based on my reprofit one and they said he prob would. This is great news as it means i can take advantage of better rates in the uk. the quote i got from reprofit pharmacy was more than double the price of Central homecare last July. 


Hi to Reb, Jo , DDb , Kuki and Kizzy  have a lovely weekend xoxo


----------



## Jodes17

Hi ladies
Just to let you know I had first scan yesterday, 1 strong heartbeat and 19.6mm, that sounds long at this stage!  what a relief I was sooo nervous. Thats me turned over to GP now! 

Alexine, thanks for your advice, you were right about dates, they'd told me before to count from 2 weeks before ET but it's EC so I am a few days further on. 

Kizzy, hope your ms feeling better.

Hi to Kuki, hx3, Jo, reb and other ladies, sending lots of positive vibes
Jx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,

Jodes, what a lovely news.. wonderful! Now you can enjoy a little.. 

I am wishing to you all a great weekend. 

Will try to catch up with you all a bit later. 

An old cycle body had her BFP.. Made my day.. Feels so hopeful!!

Love. Kukixx


----------



## Millie88

Great to see continuing good news Alexine.

 and   to all.

Am waiting on immune test results, hoping Mon/Tues.


----------



## dd_b

Hi girls- thanks for support.
Having a bad time. Went for scan yesterday, still had only two folls, which where at different stages so could have lost one as too big by monday etc.. Anyway as they were about to give me the ovitrelle time, which I though odd as it was very late at night and as I'm always in first due to latex allergy... They when off to check and then came in with embro girl from the lab would said that they could proceed with my tx as they hadn't realised that I was back on with parent and they couldn't change the paperwork at this stage in the game. Yet I did tell them from my first return that he was back on board. It has been shaky with us but I confirmed on 2nd appointment he was definately doing it with me. This was said to one scanner, one doctor, one nurse ( who keeped me check what tests needed doing again) and someone else. It was said to me as I went along that this could be dealt with as I went along. And now they have, after I have done all the drugs - refused to do egg collection. So I had to basically terminate the eggs with the ovitrelle last night. No tubes so no last minute chance with partner naturally... I am so upset. As I am such a poor responder, that could have been my last chance.. I understand they have proceedures but they did not impliment them to me, I had been refering to my partner. All the forms where there from before from him, but they refused to let us proceed. 

I'm so hurt and angry. I pray I have another chance with my eggs, else I don't know how I can deal with the fact that they did this.

Sorry, feel so so low. It was such a cruel thing to do.


----------



## Millie88

Oh my dd_b, I feel heartbroken for you. I don't really understand all the IVF stuff as haven't ventured there yet but on the human side of things this must be very hard to deal with   No wonder you are upset   I think you need to have a serious word with the clinic you are using and tell them exactly how you feel.

Hope there is a way forward.

x


----------



## alexine

Oh *ddb* that really is heartbreaking.   I would be very upset and very angry as well. I can't believe the Lister could let you carry on and then pull the plug on you at the last moment. It's so unfair. You are probably wiped out by the whole thing just now but do you think you would pursue a grievance with the Lister? IVF is stressful enough without having to deal with that kind of devastating stuff. I hope someone is with you just now to give you a bit of backup. Take care

*Hopex3* sounds like you are still having a frustrating time as well!  Glad to hear you were at least able to get cheaper drugs but who needs the stress of the other stuff!  

*Jodes* Congrats on a great scan!  You must be feeling relieved that everything is okay..like Kuki says now hopefully you can enjoy and relax a wee bit. 

Hi *Reb Jo Jojo Lulu Millie Kuki Kizzy Daisy*

Hang in there girls!    
xxxA


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi ladies,

It has been quiet in here. Hope you all are doing well. 

My AF came yesterday. So was yuck day. Went to Yoga last nite. Was lovely but this morning got up feeling exhasted. 

Today I am going to have reflexology I am sure I will feel so much better after that. 

Wishing you all so much luck in your journey!

Love. Kukixx


----------



## Sezy

Hello everyone,

Sorry been AWOL - we've been away on a family holiday to Center parcs, which was really lovely and relaxing.

Just wanted to say     to Alexine - I'm so happy for you hon!!

Kizzymouse - isn't that the most wonderful and amazing sound?  I've rented a doppler and listen as often as I can!

Big hugs    to everyone who has had not so great news recently.  Don't give up, miracles happen   

I can't believe that I'm 20 weeks now!  Had the anomoly scan yesterday and baby looks perfect....though measuring more like 21 weeks!  Yikes, hope I'm not going to have to push a huge baby out!  And we found out that we are having a little girl   

Big hugs and lots of love to you all!

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Woohoo! Sezy - a little girl    Glad everything is going well for you


----------



## hopehopehope

Sezy and kizzy - fab to hear you are both doing well -it is quiet on this thread at the moment, maybe everyone taking stock and gathering strength. Pleas keep on posting as it gives us strength knowing that it could happen for us


----------



## GIAToo

Sezy - so glad all is going well for you    
GIA Tooxx


----------



## hopehopehope

giatoo - good luck with 2ww and otd


----------



## GIAToo

hopehopehope - thanks so much hun  Not in a good place today, but hopefully will feel better tomorrow.  I see you're back at Reprofit soon - good luck        
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## alexine

*Sezy* Wow a little girl.. you must be so thrilled!   Thanks very much for the PM and info. I am hanging in....but must admit I am scared about my 10 week scan tomorrow....part of me just doesn't want to know. I am feeling a bit of MS again and sore boobs so something must be still happening...

*Gia* Hang in there missus.  You must be about halfway through now.. when is your OTD?    
*
Hopex3* Hope you are feeling more confidant about your next tx at Reprofit.   

Hi *Kuki Jo Jojo Lulu Reb Millie Daisy Kizzy Ddb Jodes* and anyone else I have missed.

Hope everyone is doing okay!    
xxxA


----------



## kizzymouse

good luck for scan Alexine


----------



## GIAToo

Alexine - good luck for the scan tomorrow - I'm sure all will be fine        
My OTD is 6 October......  

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## alexine

Thanks Kizzy...I'm scared. I don't want it.....I think I am just starting to realise how much that situation a week ago did my head in. It's like I've now got a groove in my brain that never wants another scan..... . My dad is coming over from Canada this week...originally just to give me a bit of backup during my D&C. I just don't want to find out something is wrong and go through all of that again...not usually one for burying my head in the sand but that is exactly what I feel like doing! 
xxxA


----------



## alexine

Gia thanks hun ...just missed your message. Hope you are doing okay too.    
xxxA


----------



## hopehopehope

alexine - thinking of you xoxox


----------



## jo_11

Alexine: All the very, very best of luck for tomorrow. Thinking of you sweetie.

Kizzy and Sezy: Great news on your scans.

GIAToo: Just eight more sleeps... Keeping everything crossed for you.

Hopex3: Hi hun.

Hello too to all the lovely ladies on here. Nothing to report from me... Patiently waiting to cycle (yes, again!).

Jo
x


----------



## reb363

Alexine           for tomorrow.  Will be thinking of you.

Hope everyone else is doing well too. 

Reb xxxx


----------



## Jodes17

Hope all goes well with that scan Alexine. Are you still getting scans with your clinic? I've been released now to GP land and was told the first appt i can book is end Oct! so have to phone from 8.30 this morning and ring til I get an appt today. I feel like I've gone from one extreme to the other. Has anyone else got this crazy system? Just want to get 12 wk scan booked, this first trimester is one stressful time! The waiting and worrying!
Good luck ladies! Sending lots of positive vibes x
Jx


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,

Hope you are all having good days.

Alexine, good luck with the scan. It will be just fine.. With my DD(twins) I had scan eery other week till 14 weeks. Than every 3 weeks. Every single one before hand was so stressful but seeing her was wonderful. Knowing everything was okay. 

Don't have that much time this mornign. will catch up properly later.

Kukixx


----------



## alexine

Hi Girls 10 week scan all okay and very relieved!  Thanks so much for your good vibes and for putting up with me!  Got a dd date for Apr 29.
*
Jodes* because I had a bit of spotting and went to A&E, I got booked into the early pregnancy unit for this scan. If in the meantime before your 12 week scan you should be able to go back to your clinic for a private one...might cost you £100 though....

*Jo*      

*Gia Hopex3 Reb Sezy Jojo Lulu Kuki Millie* Hello! 
*
Kizzy* How's it going? You feeling any better yet?   

I hope everyone else is doing okay!
   
xxxA


----------



## jo_11

Alexine:  So pleased to hear your good news!!!  I always knew those pink elephants would work


----------



## kizzymouse

Alexine - yay!! maybe you can relax now hunny   
I am signed off work again - still puking up to 3 times a day - just lost my lovely home made lentil soup!   
Looking into booking a 4D scan for round about 26 wk mark    Think it will be lovely to have one done.


----------



## hopehopehope

Alexine - yippe yiy yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!! I am SOOOO happy for you        are you going for Nuchal next?  Will you still post on here when you go back to Canada - we need to know how your story unfolds!!

Kizzy , poor love, after all you went through now you have to put up with this. i don't know what to say other than the usual 'at least you won't be putting on weight'. I DO hope it will ease off soon - all that wasted food!!


----------



## GIAToo

Alexine - great news about your scan!! Woo hoo!    
 
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Deb69Marshy

Alexine:  So pleased to hear your good news!!!


----------



## alexine

Thanks girls! 

*Kizzy* Sorry to hear about the lentil soup!  You poor thing you must be totally wiped out...I'm surprised that you are even able to cook. Smells have really been setting me off and I've been living on clementines and biscuits for a couple days... I really hope it eases off for you soon.  
Hey the 4D scan sounds like a great idea...where do you have to go to get one of those?

*Debs* How's it going? Good too see you back. 

*Hopex3* Got a Nuchal scan booked for Oct 18 and then will take it from there....going to really try and relax a bit now and get my brain back!  How's it going with Stepan and Reprofit? When do you take off? I hope they have got your protocol sorted and that you are feeling more confidant. 
   
*
Jo* Where do you get some of those pink elephants... or are they yours? 

*Gia* Hope you are hanging in with the last bit of your 2ww.   
How have you been feeling?

Take care everyone,
xxxA


----------



## chuzzle

Jodes,
Quick reply to your Scans question.  Slightly different situation, I was lucky enough (at 43) to fall pregnant naturally, found out 2 days before start of 2nd cycle. Because I was no longer part of the Clinic as not an IVF pregnancy, there would be no scan before the 12 week dating/Nuchal scan (when I had my DD in 2002 there was no scan offered until 20 weeks!).  My GP advised to book a private scan for 8 weeks (which costs £250 at our private hospital).  However, at 5 weeks I had a bleed - I saw my GP again who referred me to the Early Pregnancy Unit at the NHS hospital.  They weren't prepared to scan me before 7 weeks, 'to make sure there should be something to see', and we were told that if anything happened between 5 and 7 weeks nothing could be done anyway.  So, a worrying two weeks, but ... Had the scan on Monday, seven weeks exactly and all looking as it should. Phew!  It also means that if I have any concerns I have a phone number to ring, and can go straight in if I have any more bleeding.  Seems a bit more real now we've seen the heartbeat - and still feels like a bit of a miracle.
Big hugs to all,
C x


----------



## LemonD

Akexine - glad to hear all went well.  Hope you're able to relax a little now.

Jo xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Alexine - I am okay with cooking stuff!   
I think I am better than a few weeks ago    The 4D scans have to be booked with a private clinic as NHS don't do them


----------



## Millie88

Fab news Alexine  

dd_b, how are things with you?  

Kuki, Jo and Hopex3, hope time moves quickly for you all.

Sezy, great news!

Much good luck Giatoo  

Kizzy, hope you feel better.

I got immunes back and while it was mixed, in the main, they were relatively ok. Will have to do some form of treatment but not one which requires trekking the length of the country or indeed into Europe. Also got DHEA tested which came back low at 1, range .26-11. Thinking of trying a low dose. Anyone tried it? Need to get an appt booked for discuss CGH with clinic now. 

 to all.


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,

Another mad day for me. So busy. I have got up this morning and did not think about IVF(ICSI). Great sign.. Shows I am relaxing about it all. So happy about that. I really think that should happen so I get lucky again. 

Millie, need time to go slow next 2 weeks somuch to do before we take off again. I have never tested for DHEA. Cos funny enought I creat okay numbers and quality of eggs. But it is something I read about a lot and if this cyle does not work. I will take some along with some accupuncture and chinese herbs in next year and try naturally for 6 months or so. 

Kizzymouse, my mum was like you when she had my brother. MS all the way through pregnancy. And with two girls she had it for first 12 weeks. And I thought I'll get the same and I did not have it at all. No poking none. Had feeling of it twice but I'll get that sometimes after swalleing some of toothpaste.. Everybody's reaction to hormons different. Hope it goes away soon. 

Gia, hope you are hanging in there... Thinking of you.. I am so bad with testing. I normaly test all the way from 7th day.. Stupid.. Yes Iknow but can not help it. Last FET. I did it from 9th day.. So  maybe this time around will go down to day 11th or so.. 

Alexine, how you today? Relaxed a bit?

Big hello to rest of the girlies.. Hope doing well!

Love. Kukixx


----------



## Sezy

Alexine -YAY!!!  So very happy for you sweetie!   

GIA - OMG, I've been so absent from here that I hadn't even realised you had been cycling again!  I'm crossing everything for you for next week honey    

Kizzy - Can't beleive you've still got MS!!  That sucks hon    Hope you feel better soon xxxx


Hugs to all,

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Sezy - I'm having a puke free day so far - god it's bliss!


----------



## jo_11

Kizzy: Yey, no puking!!!

Alexine: The pink elephants are a VIP Charter thing... d'you want some more? 

Millie: I got my DHEA from www.dhea.com and they come in 25mg micronised tablets. You could try a low dose, or up to 75mg. My immunes tests are due back next week; will see what they bring.

GIAToo: How's the 2ww chick?

 to everyone else.

x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Kuki2010

Good evening ladies,

Hope you all are going to have lovely weekends.. 

We are going to have a mad busy one. Shopping tomorrow. Going to MIL tomorrow nite. And sunday evening we go and see a new born baby boy.. Can not wait. I am hoping I will be able to handle it. 

Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## kizzymouse

Take back the no puking - today has been bad!   I had to run to tesco toilets whilst shopping!


----------



## LemonD

Hi girls,

Thought I'd just pop by and say hello.

Been a bit of a lurker just lately, but have my consultations at The ARGC and The Lister on 15th October, so it'll soon be here.  Then we just have the decision of who to go with.

Kizzymouse - you poor thing.  You'll have to go out in future prepared with a sick bag!

Jo_11 - hope AF hurry's along for you so that you can get cracking on your cycle.

Hello to everyone else - hope it's not too rainy where you are.  Chucking it here.

Jo xx


----------



## alexine

Hi girls just saying hello 

*Kizzy*   Oh I was hoping you were out of the woods! Puking in tesco not fun!! 

*Jojopink* Lister and ARGC are supposed to be the best. Sending you    for your consults.

*Kuki * I love your chilled out attitude to all of this IVF madness. Half the battle is managing your own brain!  When do you leave for Turkey?
*
Gia* Sending you loads of        for this week! OTD on Wednesday?

*Jo* Has the witch shown up? I think I need to get myself some of those vip pink elephants! 

*Millie Chuzzle Sezy Hopex3 Debs Reb Lulu Jodes* Hello! 

Keep well everyone!
xxxA


----------



## jo_11

Jojopink: I was wondering how you were. I've got your listed on the Lister list, so please pop into the thread and let us know how you're going  AF's not due for another week, so just waiting (story of my life!).

Alexine: Well, seeing as you're obviously getting pink elephant withdrawal syndrome, here you go...















































































































































Kizzy: Noooo, puking in Tesco's, you classy bird


----------



## dd_b

Hi  girls
Can't be on for long. Being taken off meds at last mo gave me the most hideous headache which lasted 3 days ending in a migraine which landed me in a+e and being admitted overnight as they couldn't clear in with  pain killers or two rounds of morphine. Feeling tired and wobbly. So can't stay  on and study pages I've missed and do personals right now. But good    to giatoo.

Catch up with you all v soon.
x


----------



## alexine

Hi Girls,
Taking off tomorrow for a week up north...need a bit of a break. I'll be lurking.... 
Take care everyone,
xxxA


----------



## hopehopehope

have fun alexine xoxo


----------



## reb363

Alexine - hope you have a great break.      

ddb that sounds horrendous and scary.  Glad you are feeling a bit better now but take it easy    

Kizzy - I'm sharing the sicknes embarrassment    - I normally keep it at bay by eating every couple of hours but I got stuck on train this evening and was as sick as a dog by the revolting train loos -spent the journey sitting outside them with a carrier bag with people shooting me dirty looks as if I had a hangover... horrible 

jojopink - exciting     and both great clinics.  

Gia      not long to go.

Hopehopehope, Millie, Chuzzle, Deb69, Sezy - hope you all had great weekends.

Reb x


----------



## kizzymouse

Reb - hugs    I was sick in the car the other day - luckily I had an old ikea bag handy   

Was violently sick last night grr   
I don't think it's ever going away!  
Alexine - enjoy your break - are you going up to Highlands?


----------



## Millie88

Kuki, hoping you are getting everything done and time is 'taking its time'!

Jo, hoping your tests are ok.

 Kizzy on the sickness.

dd_b, how awful for you on top of everything else, big  

Hope you have a good week Alexine.

Horrible train journey Reb, sorry you had to endure  

Have an appt booked for 22 Nov to discuss IVF with CGH, hoping for a cancellation tho.

 to everyone


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies, 

Millie, the time is flying.. And getting so excited. I am trying to calm it down though.. Dont want to fly with the fairies.. Want to relax and chil so magic can happen. 

Alexine, enjoy your week off.. 

Kizzy, I am so sorry.. You are suffering so much.. Don't know what to suggest.. 

DD-b, poor you.. Just rest.. and get better.. 

GIA, good luck!!! Thinking of you.. 

Hello to rest of you.. 

Love and luck to you all. Have a lovely week.. 

Kukixx


----------



## jo_11

It's pretty quiet on this thread... must be 'cause Alexine's off on holiday     

I hope everyone's well and had a good weekend.  

Thought I'd sprinkle a bit of babydust (on the basis you can never have too much).



Jo
x


----------



## jo_11

Hang on, seems the babydust's on holiday too; probably with Alexine! Anyhoo, let's have some pink elephants then... can't go wrong with those puppies (well, elephants, but YKWIM):


----------



## reb363

Ha! Where dio you get your dancing elephants - I LOVE them    

I never worked out how to get the charter extra icons......   Here's some extra baby dust.


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Everyone - back from the great land of Oz. Heavily jetlagged but in a nice way!  Hope all is well. Will try to catch up on the happenings later today.


----------



## Millie88

Kuki, hope lots of relaxing and chilling taking place!

Loving the puppies...erm elephants  

 to all.


----------



## kizzymouse

Sickness is finally disappearing!    And baby is moving loads too    Excited for scan next Monday - will let you know how it goes -    the baby is fine and everything is where it should be lol


----------



## Nathalie 2010

Hiya,

Just saying hello to you all.  I am back  and ready to go it again in December !!

Nat x


----------



## GIAToo

Hi all,

Had my follow up at the Lister today after my BFN last week.  Consultant said she would support me if I wanted to do IVF or medicated IUI but that DE was my best bet.    all the way home, despite the fact I have been trying to decide all week which clinic I would go to for DE!    All part of the grieving process I guess   

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## hopehopehope

Giatoo - please look at my supplements comments on the dhea thread. We're too young to give up. 

YES  i said young! i am 42 not 72 and am fed up of being made to feel old - so there. 

Jo - you're right - we need to chat more on this thread- bring back alexine!! what are we going to do when she goes back to Canada though!

Jo what protocol are you on? I start injecting on Thursday i hope - 375 menopur short protocol (antagonist) with orgalatron to stop me ovulating early.  i am NOt very confident that my clinic are doing their best for me. They didn't advise a baseline scan and they haven't asked me to do bloods whilst stimming and they still haven't sent me a correct protocol. The consultant still thinks i am taking gonal f and menopur after we discusse dit on the phone and decided on only menopur becasue of the LH in it.  HOW can they tweak and twist your cycle if they don't take bloods.It seems a bit hit and miss to me - will def go back to Jaya at  Lister for last go if this doesn't work. 


natalie - hiya honey - welcome back!


kizzy  - thank goodness for that wishing you a happy time for the next 5 months    (is it 20wk scan)

lulubelle - welcome back

Reb - Hi!!

milli / kuki / sezy / chuzzle / deb


----------



## hopehopehope

Giatoo - have just spent last half hour reading all of your diary. 
If i were you....... which i'm not......i would have iui and use clomid - no point in spending a fortune on drugs  to get a few eggs that you could have got for £10 clomid - also - have it somewhere cheaper than Lister - go abroad for donor iui - you can be there and back in 2 days. though i am having huge probs with reprofit regarding my oe ivf protocol - (they seem to do far more donor eggs) i can't see as to how they could ****iui on clomid. 

Also you are not menopuasal - i was told that you have your menopause TEN years after your AMH hits Zero.


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,

Lovely to have you all back.. Where have you been?

GiAtoo, I totally aggree with hope*3. I would go for IUI. We are not that old yet. Old is 50 over for txing.. We are not old.. As long as we are healthy and fit we should be fine for txing.. 

Hope*3, I looked in to UK Clinics again after my last BFN and I have decided they could never meet the standart of treatment I am having in Istanbul. In UK they are not very personal. In IVF treatments experience is everything. And it seems in UK there is too many patients and it seems nurses and young docs do the most of the work. Experience doc comes into the sceen at the end. ET time.. I totally disagree with these.. That's why we are off to Istanbul again. I can do it cos I stay with mum when I am there and DH is okay for us to be away for 6 weeks or so.. Wishing you lots of luck for next trial.. Hope it is the last time.. 

Nathali, good luck in December.. 

Kizzymouse, so glad finally it is all settling now.. Great enjoy.. Things get worse in the last couple of months again.. 

Millie, thank you hon.. Hope you are well. I have to say unfortunately not much relaxing happened in last  weeks. I am hoping to take off next monday and just chill in Istanbul.. Lets see what happens.. 

Alexine, are you back yet? Hope you had a great time.

Jo, how is it going?

Reb, hope you are well?

Anybody else out there.. Lots of luck and love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## jo_11

GIAToo:      It's so bloomin' difficult isn't it?  If you want a chat, you know where I am  

Kizzy:  Glad things are going well, I can't believe how fast the time has gone... and how much you've been sick!!   

Hopex3:  I'm on the SP, agonist, so using Suprecur, alongside 300 Gonal-F and 150 Merional.  Sorry you've not had what you feel is the best of care through your clinic; I have to say that I can't speak highly enough of the Lister.  But, hopefully you won't need your Plan B   

A big hello to everyone else too... Kuki, Alexine, Millie, Natalie, Lulu-Belle, Reb, Sezy and anyone I've missed.  Got to dash as I'm sneaking a post at work!

Jo
xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

good luck for follie scan tomoz Jo


----------



## jo_11

Thanks Kizzy:  I've got 10 follies!  Just got to hope they grow now... back for a scan on Friday.  Just goes to show that this AMH thing may well be a load of rubbish!

Hope everyone else is well.

xxx


----------



## Millie88

GL for scan Kizzy.

Nat, roll on Dec  

Jo, great follies!

GIAToo, big  

JoJo, GL for your appt.

Hope, trusting your cycle will fall into place  

Just waiting on our appt at CARE...22 Nov....

x


----------



## GIAToo

Brill news Jo!     Can you remind me of your protocol and how it works (i.e. what days you start what and how you stop ovulation) please?

HHH and Kuki - I know what you're saying about IUI.  I have realised that the last vial of sperm I have left at the Lister is only suitable for IVF so I would have to go abroad for that, but tbh right now I just don't feel I have the energy to organise anything    I am struggling to even apply for jobs right now and I really need to get some work.  I'm very down, and I really appreciate all the support I am getting in FF.  I   every time someone posts to me or sends me a PM   

Thanks girls
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## jo_11

Millie:  I'm sure 22 Nov will be around before you know it... I know the agony of having to wait though; I'm so impatient with this whole thing!! 

GIAToo:  Hi sweetie, hope you're OK and starting to make some decisions (it sounds like you are).  As for my protocol, I'm on the short agonist one.  I always hook in with my normal cycle so CD2 I had my baseline scan and then took 0.5ml of Suprecur in the evening.  This tweaks the pituitary gland so stops it producing LH.  I then dropped the Suprecur to 0.2ml from CD3 when I also started stims (300 Gonal-F, 150 Merional).  I'll continue taking both of these until further notice... adding in the Prednisolone tomorrow as well.  Let me know if you want to know about the other SPs (antagonist and flare).  How's the job hunting going??

Jo
xxx


----------



## GIAToo

Hi Jo,  actually I am just collecting information, but I change my mind every 5 minutes about next steps   and   a lot    Job hunting is going very badly, i.e. not doing much of it at all.  I have done my application for the Careers Advisor role though and I am taking that in by hand tomorrow.
Good luck for your scan on Friday - grow follies grow!!!     

GIA Too xxx


----------



## jo_11

Knowledge is power though, so lovely to see you're empowering yourself further.  I suspect things will become clearer... you know where I am if you want to chat things through.  Good luck with the Career Adviser thing; sounds really interesting


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,

Jo, 10 folies.. Nice numbers.. Yes I agree with you.. The hell with AMH, FMH etc... All means rubbish. All to do with right amonts and typ of hormon injections. For me anyway.. 

Milli, by 22nd nov I am hoping to be in my mid 2WW. Good luck hon..

Giatoo, Take your time. Heal first. Be in tip top shape before enter another treatment. Make yourself happy. Not easy and a short process. Takes time.. And bloody sucks.. But it has taken me just over 3 months. Maybe it will be a lot shorter for you.. I agree with you with support from your lovely ladies. Don't know what I would do with FFs..

Kizzimouse, how are you feeling today?

Hello to rest of you.. 

Hope all having a good day.

Love. Kukixx


----------



## kizzymouse

Giatoo     
Jo - well done on 10 follies!!   
Kuki - I'm fine thanks - have only been sick twice in 10 days now    Back to work tomorrow!   
Alexine - hope you are having a nice break and everything is fine! 
Hello everyone else xxxxxxxxxx
I am loving sweet things just now - cake mmm!


----------



## hopehopehope

Giatoo    i hope we can be a support for you  x

Jo - that is amazing news - fantastic - fingers crossed for 100% fertilisation!!

i need a bit of urgent help. I stopped the pill on Saturday and yeaterday morning started (TMI warning!) with 
bits of dried blod and small clotting. Not enough to use protection but it showed when i wiped. throught the day yeaterday i had watery orangey 'wipings'! overnight it tailed off and today it had been the same - a dribble. i emailed my doc in Czech and asked him and he said wait for a real bleed, but i wonder if this is it - i started bleeding 4/5days after stopping pill last time and don't want to miss the boat so to speak. 
Have any of you ladies got pill stories? i'm sure my bleed last time was lighter, but more 'definite'. i am having very mild period pains. 
any answers received with thanks!


----------



## GIAToo

Kizzy - glad the being sick is down to twice in 10 days   

Millie - thanks hun   

HHH - I'm not sure if this will help, but before my last cycle (which was a disaster) I didn't have a "real bleed" and I wonder now if that was one of the reasons my cycle was so bad...I don't know.  My period has always taken 4-5 days to arrive when I come off the pill (apart from last year when it took 3 months!   )  I would wait and see what happens tomorrow.  What clinic are you with?  (sorry can't remember)

Alexine - how are you?  Hope your holiday is diong you good   

GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## Helenb33

Hello
Could I please join your thread?
I'm 40 and start my first IVF cycle tomorrow, using antagonist short protocol plus heparin and all sorts of other stuff.
Even though I've been waiting to do this for months (well, years really) my reaction to day one of period today and the chance to finally get started was to cry and eat 2 x doughnuts - not exactly logical! 
I'd love to get and give some mutual support over the next few weeks!
Helen x


----------



## GIAToo

Helen - welcome!    I always have a whole load of emotions when I start a cycle, they have varied slightly depending on which number cycle I am starting   but they always include fear, excitement, anxiety, sadness and hope! I think your reaction has been perfectly "normal"    Good luck for this cycle    
GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## Helenb33

Thanks for the welcome GIA
I love your Martin Luther King quotation!
Helen x


----------



## jo_11

Helen:  Welcome; we'll help you along the rollercoaster... make sure you're strapped in and all that    I'm on day 6 of stims tonight, so about a week ahead of you.  You'll be just fine; promise.  xxx


----------



## hopehopehope

Helen - welcome! We'll be cycle buds as i think i have,  in the last hour,  started bleeding properly. You know that feeling when AF starts and you feel your hormones 'relax'.  I am waiting to hear back from my Doc, but imagine he is going to tell me to ignore light bleeding yesterday and start injecting tomorrow, same as you. 
I'm on short antagonist 375iu menopur to stimulate and orgalatran when i am told,  to suppress ovulation.  I am going abroad to make it cheaper and because i love to get myself ridiculously stressed  never again! 
Don't worry about the donuts - I've been on a diet to try to lose all my hormone weight, but bmi is still 31 - even though i'm trying to get it below 30 by next week i have had a complete food fest in the last 48hours and at one point put my head in a box of celebrations at work. I then had an argument with a pupil who was being confrontationally aggressive to me and spent my 15 minute lunch crying so had nothing to eat. I am sure sugar will not help me eggs!!

Giatoo - thank you for your words of wisdom  - the start of a cycle holds so much promise and hope and fear, it is such a rollercoaster. If you have been trying for so long it is great to start ivf but equally it makes you face your fears that you've come to the end of the road and if it doesn't work..... for that reason i have made plans and decided to have donor egg ivf abroad if/when we give up on own egg. That makes me feel as though the disappointment will not be as great and helps me cope. 

This is a very lucky thread as Jo_11 has TEN follies on day 6!!!  (thanks Jo) I hope we both get as good a result    

kuki - hix
alexine - where are you?
kizzy - keep the cake down!
love
jane


----------



## LemonD

Jo_11 - you go girl with your 10 follies - fab news.  Keeping everything crossed for you.  I'm guessing your scan on Friday will be in the morning.  I'm there in the afternoon.  Would have been nice to finally meet you after all the questions I've been asking you in the past few months.

GIAToo - sending (((big hugs to you))) - hope you're o.k.  This journey is stressful enough without having to think about applying for jobs and go for interviews.  Take it one step at a time and don't go beating yourself up about anything.  Everything will come good in the end.

Hello to everyone else.

Jo xx


----------



## jo_11

Hopex3: Woo hoo, the only time when we're glad AF arrives, at the start of a cycle. All the best for the start of stims tomorrow for you! When's your first stim scan booked?

JoJoPink: Yes, I'll be in at 8:30 Fri so I'll miss you. Shame. But if you become a Lister sister we do have meet-ups. Hope all goes well with the consultations.

x


----------



## alexine

Hi Girls just saying hello had a great week away up north and now finishing off a week of work....back on the planet on Sat with proper internet.
Look forward to catching up!
Keep well,
xxxA


----------



## Jodes17

Hi Alexine

Glad you had a great hol, it's good to have distractions from the 1st trimester calendar isn't it!
How are you feeling? I'm currently feeling hungry and sick at the same time!, its very confusing...
Good luck to all the other ladies who are starting cycles. 
jx


----------



## hopehopehope

first stimm jab done! First scan on day 5 (after 4 injections)on monday - bit early but it is the only day DH could come with me and worried incase no follies and on own and very upset! Now means will have to pay for another scan on Thursday probably as can't last till in Czech on Day 10 as had EC on day 10 last time. 

Sorry no personals off to pick up my foster girls xx


----------



## Sezy

Hey ladies,
Just a quickie to catch up!

Jo11 - keeping everything crossed for you hon!!!

Gia - hope you are OK hon - thinking of you.

As for me - I'm still here!!!  Bubs is kicking like crazy now and the reality of what is happening is setting in; a mixture of pure excitement and absolute panic!!

I have a question for you other PG gals:  Have you been offered flu jab yet?  Are you going to take it up?  I was offered it today, but really undecided!!!

Lots of love to you all

XXXXXXXX


----------



## jo_11

Alexine:  Welcome back!  Glad you had a good week... you're in Scotland, no?  How much further north did you manage??!!

Jodes:  Hope you're managing to keep something down with the ms; I guess little and often would be the answer.

Hopex3:  Yey, you're back on the rollercoaster, just behind me   Scan after 4 stims is quite early but hopefully they'll see the start of some lovely follies.  It must be difficult to work out your flight times with the cycles; I seem to stim for a different number of days each time.  Have you got your flights booked, or are they frequent and you can just hope on one like on a bus (kind of)?

Sezy:  Is it safe to have a 'flu jab whilst pg?  Hmm, if I seem to remember you were on steroids... generally that's because of NK cells, in which case you may have all the immunity you need.  Sorry, can't really help.  

Jojopink:  Good luck with your Lister consultation today; I can't remember who you're seeing??

Hi to Helen, GIAToo, Kizzy, Lulu-Belle, Kuki, Millie and all the other lovely ladies still reading on here.

AFM, this morning's scan showed 4 follies between 11-15mm, and another 8 just below.  The lining is triple striped and 8mm - apparently this is v good and I've not been complimented on my lining before so am taking this as good news.  I have a possible polyp but this happened last time and it ended up being a bit of folded lining, so fingers crossed it's that again.  Bloods also looking good.  Next scan's on Monday.  Now I just need to concentrate on growing the smaller follies!  And just to re-state, I'm soooo not sure about the importance of AMH   

Jo
xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,

We are mega busy. We fly out to our 5th adventure I would like to call it on monday.. So much to be done. A bit panicking over here.

Sezy, I would say to jabing. And I did say no when I was pregnant with DD. I don't even have it when I am not pregnant. It is ver much personal choice.

Jo-11, same here. I think own its own it means nothing. So many people getting pregnant with wrong levels of AMH and FSH etc..
Goodluck with growing all the folloies.. It will be fine. The magic is in the staying relax and chill with it. I honestly believe that. In the end we need the good one or two to get pregnant and that's that..

Hope*3, good luck.When do you fly out?

All the rest of the ladies, how are we doing all?

Love and lots of luck to you all. Kukixx


----------



## dd_b

HI all 

Back from a break from it all.. Still feeling a bit low but slowly trying to get back to normality... 

I wasn't able to use computer for a while due to severe headaches over 2 weeks and still they are around   grrr

Hope you all good. xx


----------



## hopehopehope

kuki - hi - flying to Prague on Friday i hope but haven't booked flights incase i don't repsond quick enough - though Saturday will be Day 10 and i did EC on Day 10 last time. Wher are you going - i lose track!

Jo - 4 leaders is great! i agree day 5 is early, but so wanted dh there - will prob scan again on day 7/8

jojo pink - how was lister?

helenb33 - how's it going?


----------



## LemonD

Hi Girls,

Couldn't log onto the computer at home last night, but seems to be o.k. this morning.

Yesterday went well. Saw Dr Ranieri at The ARGC and the lovely Jaya Parikh at the Lister. The good news is that they both feel they can help, even though I've been categorised as a poor responder where I had my cycle in August.

Back in August I was on a long protocol, had 7 follies and only 1 egg - both consultants were a bit baffled by this yesterday and were both positive that they can improve on this.

So now, I just need to decide who to go with . . . . 

We went to The ARGC first - a bit chaotic, but seems to work well (people running around all over the place). Dr Ranieri suggested the usual hysteroscopy and full immune testing (mega ££££) prior to starting and also doing a monitoring cycle first, then commencing on a short antagonist protocol. It just all gets a bit intense in the two weeks before EC with having to hang around at the clinic for most of the day, especially in the week before EC, where they like to do 2 blood tests a day, so that they can manipulate your drugs for the best EC result. Success rate - 40%.

At the Lister, different experience, very calm, seems organised. Saw Jaya, went through everything and she has suggested that I introduce Letrozole for days 2-6 (similar to Clomid) into a short Antagonist cycle (I took Letrozole earlier this year and it gave me 5-6 follies, so based on this she thinks it'll give me that initial boost) then I'll be on Menopur and Cetrotide. She gave me a 32% chance of it working. The only doubt I have about the Lister is that Jaya said that if it doesn't work this time, we'll know what to tweak for the next. Can I keep going

We have decided that if we go with the Lister, then we'll do it in December, but if we go with The ARGC, we'll wait till Jan/Feb.

So, I need to put my thinking head on and make some decisions. Do I go for it at The ARGC or do I go to the Lister and if it doesn't work the first time, have a second go at the Lister or move to ARGC. Having slept on it I'm still not sure which way to go  !

Hope you lovely ladies are well. Enjoy the weekend. 

Jo - if you're around I'd be interested to hear (if you don't mind) about the immune tests you've recently had. What did you have done, where and how much.

Jo xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Sezy - I haven't been asked about flu jab yet. But probs would say no - I think our immune systems will be higher anyways with being pregnant to protect LO 

I have my big scan Monday - praying everything is ok with munchkin ( feeling movements every day now    )


----------



## Jodes17

Good luck with scan Kizzy, hope ms is better now. 

Wishing you well with the tx jojopink, there are so many decisions to make aren't there. Talking of which what have you pregnant ladies done about those dreaded tests? As we're already high risk due to age alone...! After all we've gone through to get this far DH doesn't want us to have any tests. Be really interested to hear others thoughts on this
Jxx


----------



## reb363

Hi Jodes    - How are you doing? I've been thinking about that too and am going to take a call on it when I have the nuchal scan next week.  My clinic suggested I have it done at the Fetal Medicine Centre as they are meant to be really good at using different data sources to assess the risk, without age being a significant one.  Unless the risk is very high I won't have the tests but if it is I will.  It's such a personal and hard decision though isn't it.  Reb xxx


----------



## jo_11

JoJoPink:  Have PMed you sweetie.

Jodes:  Not that I've got as far as being pg yet (I wish!) but I would def recommend going privately for your scan... a FF of mine has just had an NHS scan at 12 weeks and apparently they use 3 factors to work out your risks; via a private scan they apparently use 8 factors.  She had an initial risk through the NHS of 1:20 which, when she had blood tests reduced to 1:2.  They didn't take into account a number of things, such as the fact she had two embies which implanted, but one later stopped growing (so her HCG levels are still all over the place), and I just can't help but wonder what results would have been through a private scan... she's having the CVS on Monday.  I'm holding out hope that 1:2 is still a 50% chance, plus the nasal bone was present at the scan, and I think age drops the odds dramatically before you even start.  That said, it's a precious little life regardless, and her and DH just want to know so that they can get ready, whichever the outcome.

Reb: Just about to post when I saw your response... yes, I think privately is the way forward too (just hope I get to the point where I need to make the decision one day).  Good luck with your scan next week.   

Kizzy:  Exciting times ahead for you!  Is 'big scan' the 20 week one?  

Kuki:  Yes, I agree that being relaxed and chilled is paramount for ttc... I'm practically horizontal about the whole thing now and it feels 'normal' to be injecting, etc   

Hopex3:  It's never even crossed my mind to take DH for scans    Luckily I always remember to take him at EC   Hope the flights and scans are easy to sort out... where d'you go for the scans?

dd_b:  Good to see you back, both here and on the Lister thread... this thread's slightly more manageable than the chatty Lister thread!!  Hope your headaches die down.  Do you have a consultation booked up at the Lister; sorry, I'm not sure where you are.

AFM, I'm fine; just feel like I'm carrying round a bunch of grapes, which has to be a good sign, I hope!  Got the euphoria/high energy feeling on the pred, which isn't such a bad thing... my boss did look at me strangely though when I said I fancied going outside and running a marathon!

Hope you're all having a good weekends.

Jo
xxx


----------



## reb363

Jo - wish you all the luck in the world for this tx.  I was 7 times lucky so hang on in there and keep believing.  Reb x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

jojopink I also had 2 appts on the 15 th too - Lister in the morning and CRGH (UCH)  in the afternoon to ask about using my old eggs and surrogacy.  I was also v impressed with Dr Jaya, so nice and compassionate. In fact she suggested I return to ARGC as they know me well and also Lister don't do surrogacy but they could move the embryos to elsewhere if I desperately wanted them. I went to Lister for an appt as they do CGH and ARGC don't but it seems I am not a candidate for it anyway as I don't produce enough eggs. But I did like Dr Jaya's style and compassion and the calm setting.  

I know what you mean by ARGC being chaotic- having cycled there you do get used to it, it is only for 7 days of your life that could be a life changing decision, I definitely felt safer having the closer monitoring, and it was only the last few days of stimming that I needed 3 times a day bloods and twice a day scans, and you all know why you are there for the highest possible success results .

If you go to ARGC I think you do have to give yourself to them eg immune tests etc, and my one biggest regret was having had a hysteroscopy there to start with as I would have had my problems diagnosed before the cycle instead of afterwards and wasting a cycle really - I had an NHS hysteroscopy the previous month where everything appeared 'normal' so they didn't insist, but Mr T found v different things.

There are a few threads where people have asked Lister or ARGC, or maybe pm some of the FFers who have been to both. I would have 2 cycles at the same place if need be as then they know you.

Good Luck


----------



## alexine

Hi Girls,

Wow I have a lot of catching up to do! Had a great week up north and then straight into a week of work which has been a good distraction!

*Jo* That's great news about your 10 follies!   I am so happy for you that this tx is starting out so well. Sending lots of     that this is the ONE!
*
Kizzy* Glad to hear you are eating cake and the MS has eased off.  Good luck for your scan on Monday.    

*Hopex3* Sounds like the ball is rolling with your tx at Reprofit. Do you fly out next week? Thinking of you     

*Kuki* Good luck with everything next week...do you fly out this Monday? Sending lots of    
*
Jojopink* Wishing you all the best with your next tx coming up.    

*Jodes* I'm in the same boat as you just now...have my 12 week scan on Tuesday as well as Nuchal fold test and bloods. Jumping through hoops never seems to end but going to go for the Nuchal test anyway. Hope you are keeping well.  

*Reb* After further reading it looks like you, me and Jodes are at a similar stage. Good luck next week with your scans and tests.    

*Gia* I hope you are hanging in with the job interviews. I have been thinking of you...it's so hard to be dealing with work stuff when you are a raw emotionally. I hope you are doing okay.  

Hi *Sezy Helen ddb Lulu JJ1 Millie*   

Good to be back...it will probably take me a bit to get back into the swing of things so hopefully I haven't missed out too much just now. 
Keep well everyone,
xxxA


----------



## Helenb33

Hi all

Thanks for the hellos and welcomes!

Hopex3, it does sound as though we are in sync! I really hope that your scan brings good news. I've got my scan on Wednesday. I'm feeling ok on the gonal-f, just a bit nauseous one day. 

I've got a general question, wondered if anybody knows the answer? I've been prescribed 8 x 450 doses of gonal-f, but I noticed yesterday that my protocol (short antagonist) says I should take this for 12 - 14 days. Wondered if anybody else had only had 8 days worth? It's not a biggie as I've still got 4 doses left, and I've emailed my named nurse to check it out, just in case I need to organise getting more ordered tomorrow. Just worrying mildly, I think. 

The flu jab discussion has reminded me to sort mine out before (as if!) I get pregnant, as I am asthmatic and have actually had swine flu before and it wasn't good. It's a much more difficult choice for anybody who is pg already though, and yet another thing to worry about   

Wishing everybody with scans and other important dates lots of luck this week

Helen x


----------



## Helenb33

p.s. Hope, I foster too. We do respite care for a disabled lad and he's brought us a lot of happiness and laughter over the past couple of years, and in a funny way has made some of the fertility misery a bit more bearable


----------



## hopehopehope

Helen - on my first cycle i only had 8 days stimms then EC on day 10. they porb didn't give you more so it's not a waste of money - they'll know after your scan on Wed if your going to need mor tha the 8! 
My first scan tomorrow - i know day 5 is a bit early but i have had twinges on right side already after 3 jabs - so fingers crossed for at least 10 follies (only 3 last time on right side and nothing on left)

Jo-11 am thinking of you!!!

Alexine - yes , depending on the scan otmorrow i am going on friday - though haven't booked lfight yet incase no response


----------



## jo_11

Hopex3:  Best of luck for your scan tomorrow too!     

Helen:  I'm with Hope on the drugs front... on my first cycle I only stimmed for 9 days; you can get another prescription easily if you need to... is there a pharmacy at your clinic?


----------



## Helenb33

Hopex3, I hope that the twingeing is a good sign for you and that things go well tomorrow. I had my first twinge today as well. 

Jo11, no, I'm at Hammersmith and they don't seem to have in house pharmacy for fertility drugs but instead have a deal with Serono to do home delivery pharmacy but I think it's pretty quick turnaround. It's helpful to know that 8 days might be enough (I'm on 450 dose and it's giving me nosebleeds so the sooner I can stop the better!)

Best wishes
helen


----------



## hopehopehope

helen honey is that the gonal f giving you nosebleeds? Are you on heparin as well - is it that?? We're nearly there - this time next week we'll be nearly at EC i hope xx


----------



## dd_b

HI all!

HI alexine!

Jo-11, hi there. First Good luck with scan I see you have one today. +++
Yes, the lister thread is madness, I can't keep up! 
I have been told that I can start a different proctocol when my AF starts. Straight in with menopur, no DR at all..  and also something similar to clomid begining with L . 
Headache is really on way out, but wondering if it is a bit much to start straight away. I don't want to be in a&E again....! I'll see how next week goes. WOW it'll be you 2ww......

Love to all xxxx


----------



## jo_11

dd_b: Yes, you have to put the time and effort into the Lister thread to keep up!  Glad you're coming to the meet-up though, that'll help, putting faces to names. Glad no DRing into your next protocol; I know a lot of girls who've had migraines with the burselin/suprecur. Sounds like your recommended protocol may be similar to the one GIAToo was recommended by Jaya... That pill is letrozole (sp??). As for starting again soon, it's when you're ready, emotionally I mean. I only had my BFN on 10 Sep but already nearly at EC again... No time like the present!


----------



## kizzymouse

Just wanted to do a scan update!
Sonographer managed to check mostly everything and she was happy but I have to go back next week ( wed ) as the baby was sound asleep on tummy so she couldn't get a good look at the heart - though we did hear the heartbeat and see it - nice and strong!









She couldn't be certain but she thinks munchkin is a GIRL!!! woohoo!!






















We wished for a healthy baby and secondly we both had agreed we would love a girl









She said we'll try later in afternoon next time and to eat something to see if baby will wake up. When the baby first flashed up on screen she was facing us - so cute! And we got to see spine, legs, brain, bladder and loads of other things I've forgotten!! Munchkin measures 20 wks so not far out.


----------



## hopehopehope

boo hooo - only 3 follies 10.3 12 and 13    was desperately hoping all my dhea etc would result in bumper crop - but no better than last time. Only on day 5 (after 4 injections) so quite big i think for this time. Some very very small ones - no measureable - E2 already 982, LH 4.6  - Progesterone is hardly anything.

Next scan on Thursday. Now anticipating EC to be  sat or sunday. So i would only have stimmed for 8 or 9 days. 
Feeling disappointed and now worried there'll be nothing to fertilise or they wont be mature enough. 

Kizzy - great news - i hope i get to this one day


----------



## kizzymouse

Hope x 3 - sending you loads of positive thoughts and prayers for this cycle


----------



## alexine

Great news on the scan Kizzy!  

*Hopex3* Sending you lots of good vibes too for this cycle     
xxA


----------



## reb363

wow Kizzy - how exciting    

Hopex3 I only had 2 follies and one wasn't big enough so stay


----------



## hopehopehope

thanks reb    it's just that with ivf #1 i only had 3 follies and only one egg mature enough to fertilise and it was a bfn. So now worried what it is same as last time, but this time all are immature or the only one doesn't fertilise?

Thank you for giiving me some hope xx


----------



## alexine

Hi Girls,
Hope everyone is doing okay with their scans!    
Just had my 12 week scan and Nuchal test. Measurements came back okay at 1.5...now just waiting for bloods to come back to calculate my overall risk.
xxxA


----------



## kizzymouse

good news Alexine - I didn't bother as donor was only 22


----------



## jo_11

Good news Alexine... looking into my crystal ball I predict low risk; that's a good nuchal measurement I understand.  When d'you get bloods back?


----------



## Jodes17

Great news Alexine and Kizzy on your scans. I've got mine tomorrow feeling a bit nervous! 
Jx


----------



## reb363

Great news Alexine, that's fantastic.  
Jodes - everything crossed for you tomorrow.     

xx


----------



## jo_11

Jodes:  Very best of luck for tomorrow's scan!

Kizzy:  Congratulations on your scan, how fabulous that all was working as it should, and a girl!  Amazing.  I secretly would like a girl, but would be happy with either tbh.  

Hopex3:  You never know, there may well be some more follies lurking in there; every cycle seems to be different.  Fingers crossed for Thursday's scan.  What's happening about flights, will you see what's happening at the scan first?

Hi to everyone else 

AFM, I've got my final scan tomorrow, with expected EC of Friday... they were going to do the EC Thursday but have decided to push me on another day.  Just hope I don't burst in the meantime; it feels like I might; all rather uncomfortable tbh.  

Jo
x


----------



## hopehopehope

helen - good luck for scan tomorrow!!

Jo_11 lloks like Ec will be earlier - sat or sun instead of monday - i'd rather they push it to monday but if there are only 3 fols on thursday and they're the right size might as well go for it!

Flights  out and hotels booked. Now panicking about cancelled flights and missing my egg collection!! So stressed today - the head teacher was doing an official observation of one of my lessons (cam out good with outstanding features) - i had a parent in screaming about duty or care becasue a teacher wont teach their kid as he makes up lies about the teacher and on top of that i have my foster girls for a week, they need constant looking after and i forgot to do my jabs and was 2 hours late!

Start the orgalutran tomorrow - another jab to add!!

Anyone know anything about using HCG shots (like pregnyl) to stimulate your progesterone rather than those bloody pessaries - i hate progesterone pessaries!!!


----------



## kizzymouse

good luck for scan jodes


----------



## alexine

Good luck tomorrow *Jodes *with the scan!    

Good luck *Helen* sending you good vibes too!    
*
Hopex3* Hang in there and take it easy in yourself.  Thinking of you this weekend!    
*
Jo*    Here's to your power follies tomorrow!

Hi *Kizzy* *Reb* *ddb* *Gia* *JJ1* *Kuki * *Sezy* *Lulu **Millie* and anyone else I missed.

Keep well everyone,
xxxA


----------



## reb363

Jodes - thinking of you today


----------



## alexine

Good luck with the scan today Jodes!    
xxA


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi All just wanted to send good luck vibes to all those with upcoming scans/EC's ect.. 

SO          JO11, HOPEX3 and anyone else i missed. fingers crossed for you all!


----------



## jo_11

Thanks Lulu-belle, hope all's good with you?


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Jo yes all is well with us thanks. Having agreed DE for March/April time and agreed where we will go for it has kind of removed that as a source of intense focus/stress. I daresay as we approach closer to the time and it becomes the hot topic again this will change of course!   But for now we are just fairly chilled. How is it in your house?


----------



## Jodes17

Scan went well, baby was jumping up and down and kicking! What a relief to see. 
Jx


----------



## Kuki2010

Morning Jodes,

What a wonderful news!!! Now try to enjoy.. 

Love. KUkixx


----------



## jo_11

Jodes:  Fabulous new on the scan!!!  It must have been a beautiful moment   

Lulu-belle:  It always helps to have a plan, doesn't it.  Glad all's on for next Spring... a v good time for conception they say.  

Hopex3:  I have everything crossed for your scan today!  

Hi to Alexine, Reb, GIA, Kuki, Kizzy, dd_b and everyone else.  

AFM, all good... I did my trigger last night and am feeling fit to burst now!  A la Buster Gonad (Viz, anyone?) I feel like I need a wheelbarrow to carry round my follies    EC is set for tomorrow morning, so I'm hoping all 10 are goers, and if not, I'll be happy with half that tbh.  

Jo
x


----------



## reb363

Hi Jo        everything crossed for you for tomorrow.  You made me lol at your buster description   

Hope3 -        for scan today. 

Jodes - Pm'd you but such great news. You must be    

Love to everyone else

Reb x


----------



## kizzymouse

Jodes - great news   
Reb - good luck for scan tomorrow


----------



## alexine

Hopex3       

Good luck tomorrow Jo!       

Sending you good vibes for your scan tomorrow Reb!     

Hope everyone else is doing okay!

xxxA


----------



## jo_11

Reb:  Sorry, I've just seen your signature... and Kizzy and Alexine's good wishes... all the very, very best for today's scan


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi there!

Just to say great news and congrats to both JODE and JO.  

And good luck to JO (fingers crossed you dont burst before tomorrow - I was reading how this farmer used size DDDDD cup bras to support his melon crop - something to consider??    ?) and REB on scans and anyone else i have missed off. So much activity out there! 
and hello to  Alexine, kizzy, hopex3 GIATOO and everyone else (and to all you crazy truckers out there (apologies feeling a bit silly today   )


----------



## Sezy

Hello all!

I'm finding it difficult to keep up with all the activity here at the moment. Clinic is very busy (lots of depression about  ) and I'm trying to get my head around getting ready for bubs - almost 24 weeks now! I had a blip of feeling really down about the changes that are going to occur in our lives...then I went down with a cold, which I'm battling with at the moment.

Anyway, there's so much going on on here! I've noticed there are a couple of new BFP's - Congratulations! Welcome to the new rollercoaster that is pregnancy!

*Jo11* - sounds like you are going great lady! I soooooo hope this is the one for you hon.

*Lulu-Belle* - lovely to see you hear honey, and that you have a plan in place 

*Kizzy* - glad to see that you are feeling better hon, and that things are gong well for you, and welcome to the team pink club!!!

*Gia* - I hope you are doing OK hon xx

I was just wondering whats happened to Blueberry?

And to all those who are new hear who I don't know (because I'm very lax with keeping up!) a big HELLO and WELCOME!!

So I've been pondering the flu jab thing. Someone on here mentioned that our immune systems are raised to protect LO - this isn't the case unfortunately; our immune systems are actually lowered during pregnancy, making us more vulnerable to infections. I've heard from quite a few pg ladies now wha have had the jab and they have been fine, and it also offers winter born babies (as mine will be) some protection for their first 6 months. I normally have a very strong immune system and rarely get ill, but now I'm fighting this cold and feel pretty rubbish, I'm trying to imagine what flu would be like...so I'm seriously considering getting the jab now, though not 100% decided.

Bubs is now kicking regularly - I can actually see my belly move when she kicks now, which is most bizaar! It feel nice though. I've got a vaginal scan when I hit 25 weeks (and I thought I'd gotten all those over and done with!) to check my cervix tomake sure all is well and that I'm not at risk of premature labour: its a standard scan in my area. And then thats it for scans, we don't get to see our little munchkin until she arrives! We're not going to have a 3d or 4d scan as we want ther to be some surprises when she is born!

I hope you are all well,

Hugs

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Sezy - hello! Wow time is flying by!    I havent been offered flu jab yet. 
We are having a 4D scan on 20th November   

Jo - best of luck for EC ( it's my birthday!)


----------



## jo_11

Sezy:  Lovely to hear from you, as always.  Glad you and the little girlie are doing well 

Kizzy:  Ooooo, a very happy birthday for tomorrow!  I hope that's a good omen for EC


----------



## Helenb33

Hi

Hopex3, am hoping that all went well with your latest scan? I only had 2 x 10mm follies at my day 7 scan yesterday, so a bit disappointed. Back tomorrow for another scan.

Jo11 - It sounds as though you are responding really well with this cycle, I'll keep everything crossed for you.

Best wishes
Helen


----------



## hopehopehope

i currently have the following follicles

left ovary 14.6mm 12.4mm 10.2mm 7.9mm 7.8mm
right ovary 17mm 12mm 6mm

which is more than monday!! BUT i sent stephan an email this morning giving follies on monday and follies today and he replied 'carry on ' ec monday. Then i just thought i'd check my sent messages and it had somehow merged mondays and todays together making it look like i had about 12 follies!! 
Have just emailed him now with correct eggs - what a ********

Ladies - do you think that by monday i will have  5 follies if i carry on stimms till sat night - am now wondering why he isn't 'coasting me' to let little'uns catch up. 

will check back later - sorry no personals - mad panic to do this and pack whilst foster girls out on bike ride!


----------



## dd_b

*Hope* - That's a great number, yes that sounds right- they will want your eggs to grow about 2mm a day, but they may grow more. Do you know that rate of growth so far? Did you write down their preious sizes, to see if it is 2 a day? 
I am a PR , but I can, on a good round do 2.5 a day. So you may have 6mm growth, fingers x, if you go to saturday with stims. So that means you may have four or five. The littles may catch up, they may not. Four or five at that size is good. I would love to be in that position.

So, fingers crossed, lots of water and eating eggs/protein. And relax over weekend...! 
And - Good luck for Monday!!! 

*Kizzy *  for tom

*JO-11*   & hope all those  are on top form!! Good luck .

*GIAtoo,* hope you're ok.

and *BIG HELLO *to Alexine, Lulubelle, Helen, Sezy and everyone else.
xxxx


----------



## hopehopehope

Dd-b - thanks for that    my follie growth is just under 1mm per day for the bigger ones since monday  but that might be because all energy was going into smaller ones. Can't believe DHEA CoQ10 melatonin and insolitol have worked all that greasy hair was worth it! i'm thinking at 1mm per day x 4 days that means i might have 4 eggs bigger than 16mm.  Fingers crossed - i wish he'd upped my stimms a bit (i'd do it without asking but i haven't got any spare)

alexine kizzy reb and everyone else on this journey with us   

helen b - i had 3 on day 5 and EIGHT on day 8. it might be that you responded slower and might need to stimm for longer than me. i only had 3 folls for ivf#1 and still got a perfect embryo even if it didn't implant. i know it's a well sung song - but you really do only need one   Good luck for both of us - let me know when your EC is as your my 2ww buddy xoxox


----------



## jo_11

Hopex3 - Woo Hoo!!!!! Get those fabulous follies! That's great news.

And just, for one night only, I've persuaded all your follies to line up and give you a big Mexican wave...










I wouldn't worry about 'coasting'. At the Lister they believe you're ready to start arranging EC when the follies are between 14-22mm. Sounds like you'll be good to go on the meds by Monday 

I will PM you my blood details at some point but something tells me you won't need them 

Helen: Best of luck with your next scan...       

dd_b: Thanks 

Kizzy:







Happy birthday for tomorrow!!!

Jo
xxx


----------



## hopehopehope

Jo-`11 - good luck for tomorrow xox thinking of you
thank you so much for my follie line up - can you believe it - the DHEA worked!!!!!!

Do the follies grow after HCG shot? Am thinking if they grow 2mm by sat  (HCG shot day)they''ll be 12 14 14 17 19 and hopefully if they grow the same between sat and monday  then they'll be 14 16 16 19 and 21 - could do with letting them  get a bit bigger couldn't i?? i am going to insist on another scan on saturday before i do trigger.


----------



## kizzymouse

Hope x 3 - I am sure the hcg shot stops the follies growing but am not 100% sure


----------



## Helenb33

Hi all

Thanks for the kind messages! I had 3 x 'decent sized' follies at scan today, and one little un trying to catch up. Consultant didn't tell me how big they were, only that they were growing as they should and that my lining was also doing well. Three more days of stimms (hellooo and come on down nosebleeds and headaches!) but as long as they keep on gowing that's fine with me.  Back for another scan on Monday. Guess EC (all being well, please, please) will be on Wednesday or thereabouts. 

Hopex3, hello there cycle buddy. Your follies sound pretty splendid, but it must be really tough trying to sort out dates and co-ordinate things at a distance. Wish I could offer some practical advice, but I'm clearly a bit of an ICSI bimbo compared to some of the other experts here, so I can only offer you heaps of good luck vibes. My thoughts are with you. 

Any other good advice on what to eat / drink would be good, as I don't think trying to feed my eggs with excessive chocolate biscuit consumption is the way to go with hindsight. I'll try the protein and water, but probably a bit late for DHEA I'd guess. It's weird, in all other areas of life I'm curious and ask heaps of questions and am not frightened of clinical staff after 18 years working in the NHS, but I just don't feel up to doing the research on my own treatment and have kind of just turned myself over to the docs. 

Good luck everybody else with bumps, scans, drugs and even just having a happy weekend!

Helen x


----------



## alexine

Happy Birthday Kizzy!  
xxA


----------



## jo_11

Hey ladies, just thought I'd let you know we got 9 eggs today! I was in at 7am but only on way home now as BP was through the floor. I kept telling them my BP is just low normally. And after putting me on a drip for 2 hours they finally believed me. Nightmare! DH pleased with his sample... Even though coming round from GA obv had to praise him on how well he'd done. Cuh, men and their egos!!

Jo
x


----------



## LemonD

Brilliant news Jo - I'm impressed!

I'm keep everything crossed for you and will be looking out for your updates.

Jo xx


----------



## reb363

Hi Everyone

Happy Birthday Kizzy   
Congratulations Jo - 9 is fantastic           .  Loved your Mexican Wave.  

Helen - great news on follies, sending them loads of growing vibes    .  You too Hope3. 

Sezy - must be amazing to feel bubs kicking   

Thank you all for your lovely scan wishes, Kizzy, Alexine, Jo, Lulu-belle - really appreciated them.  It went really well so I'm over the moon. 

Hi Joes and Super-Kuki.

Hope everyone is doing well and got a relaxing weekend planned.  

Love Reb x


----------



## kizzymouse

thanks for birthday wishes - off to bed - shattered after work and had a bit of a sicky day!!


----------



## alexine

Hi Girls,
Great news Helen Jo Hopex3 Jodes Sezy and Reb!!      
It's great to hear that things are cooking on this thread!  

Kizzy hope you had a good day and that the sick thing isn't kicking in for you again! 

I hope everyone else is doing okay     
xxxA


----------



## jo_11

Reb:  So pleased the scan went well... it was the 12 week one, yes?  What were the stats they give you... just wondering how this all works, should I get to this stage   

Helen:  As for follie growth, protein, milk and water seem to be the way forward, as well as keeping your abdomen warm.

Hi to everyone else 

AFM, I got 9 eggs yesterday, and 'the call' this morning confirms that 7 were mature and 6 have fertilised.  So, provisional ET is set for Monday afternoon, but they will give me a call to go to day 5 if there's more than 3 still going and they can't choose between them.  Now I've just got to wait, argh!

Jo
xxx


----------



## reb363

Hi Jo -         6 fertilised - how fantastic.  I'll have everything crossed for you for ET.

My stats would be lower than someone my age as my last baby had downs so they factor that in.  Even then I went from a 1 in 40 chance to an adjusted risk of 1 in 799 and all the soft markers as they call them looked great.  I'd have expected that to over 1000 if I hadn't had my previous history, which is considered low risk.  (1-300 = high, 301-999 = intermidiate and 1000+ = low).  Depending on where you live I'd really recommend the Fetal Medicine Centre as they do so many new and clever checks and it's wonderful to see the baby in such detail for so long.  I took a DVD so I can watch it again   

Kizzy - hope you are feeling better and had a great day yesterday.  I'm so morning sick and bad as it sounds desperate for a few days off!  

  Alexine and Kuki.

Hope everyone else is having a great weekend.

Reb x


----------



## jo_11

Reb:  Thanks for the explanation; your stats sound good   I've already decided on the Fetal Medicine Centre (Dr Nicolaides, right?)... heard too many horror stories of NHS scans.  Have worked out my 12 week would be around New Year's Eve but seeing as I haven't even had ET yet, it's probably too early to book     Thanks for the congrats; I'm a little scared tbh as we've been here oh-so-too-many times before.  Still got that ray of hope that this time will be different though


----------



## dd_b

well done jo_11 , that's great news. xxxx


----------



## alexine

Good luck for tomorrow Jo!! Fingers crossed that you get those blasts!!
         
xxA


----------



## mag108

ladies I may join you so just bookmarking for now. x


----------



## alexine

Welcome Mag!
Good luck with OTD on Tuesday!    
xxA


----------



## jo_11

Thinking of Hopex3 today at EC in Prague... fingers crossed all went well!

Mag:  For some reason I thought test day was tomorrow... did you test early hun?     

Hi to all you lovely ladies and hope your week's started off well.

AFM, didn't have ET in the end today... the clinic rang and said we have 5 grade 1 embies (all 8 cell) and 1 grade 2 embie at 6 cells.  So, all looking good so far.  Feeling a bit nervous about Wednesday, as 'usually' all but two embies die off and we're not left with the quality expected on day 5.  Still, this is a different cycle, so the outcome may be different.  I hope so.  

x


----------



## mag108

Jo_11 Gr8 news on the embies! Very happy for you hun, all good signs!
I did test one day early, reason being I go back to work on Thurs and if it was a + I wanted to get two bHCGs in, today and Weds.
I used 2 tests, First Response and Clearblue digi. I will do again tomorrow but given they were both strongly negative, ie not a hint of a +, then I think it is all over for me.
x


----------



## jo_11

Mag:  The Lister do ask people to test INCREDIBLY early.  Just a word of warning/hope that it may not all be over yet... there have been a few instances of girls at the Lister who've tested a day or two early and got a BFN but have then tested again, either on OTD or a couple of days later (after continuing progesterone support as AF hadn't arrived), and got BFP.  I don't want to give false hope, BUT, maybe, just maybe...


----------



## mag108

thks for that Jo, am continuing meds and maybe I should test again on Weds not tomorrow. x


----------



## kizzymouse

Hope you get a bfp mag

Jo - good luck for ET


----------



## Sezy

Jo-11 - just wanted to say a big woohooo on your embies!  Fingers crossed hon!!!

Suffering heartburn badly today :-(  But little one gave me my first 'ouch' kick last night - right down onto my cervix!!!  Had preterm labour/preeclampsia scan yesterday (standard scan in my area) - both came up low risk, which is great.  Baby is head down at the moment, so she may have head-butted me to give me that little moment last night...little minx!

Big hugs to all,
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alexine

Hey Jo wishing you mucho          for your blasts tomorrow! 

Hopex3 Hope everything went well with your EC!  

I hope everyone else is doing okay! 

xxxA


----------



## Lulu-belle

wow just caught up on everything and sounds like lots of good news on the site

JO11- Hey big       and celebrations. Wonderful news on your little football team there. Just know this is the one for you feel good about it!  

And big hellos to everyone and    to Kizzy - (HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIRL!)


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello ladies,
I am waiting for my AF to arrive so I can get my scan on saturday. 
Jo, good luck with ET..
Hope*3, hope EC was good.
Sezy,that's a lovely feeling.. Can not wait to feel it again.
Mag, happened to me once. On OTD was bfp. Not any day before hand but the HCG levels were too low..
Hello to everybody else.. Hope all doing well. 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Sezy

Kuki - Oh yes, it was a wonderful feeling!  My little girl is getting stronger which is fantastic    I'm certainly not complaining.....oh OK, I'm complaining a bit about the heartburn!

Jo-11 - are you having ET today?  Or was it yesterday?  Either way, loads of PMA and babydust coming your way   

Things seem to be getting exciting on this board all of a sudden!!!

Love to all,

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## Helenb33

Hi all

Jo, wishing you the best of luck today, sounds as though you have some really good quality embies to be transferred   

Hopex3, I'm also thinking about you and hoping that everything is going well?

I'm having egg collection tomorrow, only two follicles are big enough though, and they still can't find my left ovary (missing in action!). Still, two follicles better than no follicles I guess. 

hello to everybody else too

helen x


----------



## jo_11

Sezy:  Good to hear all's going well with your little girl (despite the heartburn!).  Now that you're back in the NHS system, is your official due date still Valentine's Day??  Have you got any names yet?

Helen:  All the very best for EC tomorrow; let's hope that MIA ovary makes an appearance and you have some more follies.  Often the HCG spurs on more follies.  Enjoy your drug-free day.  

Hopex3:  How are things hun??

Kuki:  Fingers crossed for AF's arrival; where are you having tx?

Mag:  All the very best for re-test   

Hi to Kizzy, dd_b, Reb, jojopink, Lulu-Belle, Alexine and everyone else.

AFM, had ET today and we were v pleasantly suprised to get an early blast and a cavitating morula (so just about to go to blast) on board!  ET was at day 5 minus about 2 hours, so we were definitely expecting morulas.  We're so, so chuffed.  I'm going to spend the rest of today putting my feet up and watching chick flicks - bliss!  Working from home tomorrow, then back to London for Friday; think I'll be missing human interaction by then!  

Jo
x


----------



## hopehopehope

hello there dudies!!! long time no speak!!
Am in Brno in Czech republic
Had EC on Tuesday- got 3 eggs even though 8 follies ( the others were too small or empty apparently - but they didn't do measurements)
Found out today that all three were mature AND all fertilised.    
Will post more on my return about what i thought of treatment.
Praying that when i phone embryo update line tomorrow they'll all be growing nicely to 6 cells so that they make at least 8 on Friday. 

Helen - good luck for tomorrow    

Jo - that's great news - 2 on board  - hurrah!! As i only had 3 I know i'll def be having 3 day transfer - fingers crossed they all get that far   

sezy kuki alexine  - hellooooo!!


----------



## alexine

Wooo hoo! You girls are cooking!    

So pleased for you Jo and Hopex3!! 

Helen sending you loads of good vibes for tomorrow!    

Kuki sending you the AF    

Keep well everyone!!  

xxxA


----------



## Sezy

Great news Jo!!!!  Sending you lots of sticky babydust to you hon    - doesn't get much better than a blast and a morula, so I have very high hopes for you.         Whens your test date?


Yes, my due date is still valentines day, although at my 20 week scan some of her measurements were 21 weeks, so she may come early!  We have a shortlist of names but we will wait until she pops out before choosing one...I think she will sort of tell us what she wants to be called!!

xxxxx


----------



## reb363

Jo - that's amazing news - really happy for you.     
Hope - fab news too.  Well done.   

Sorry everyone, really suffering with MS so lying low but thinking of you all 

Rebx


----------



## kizzymouse

Jo and Hope x 3 - fantastic news!  
Reb - sorry to hear about MS - I sympathise totally as I had it really bad for ages  It will get better 

Scan went well today ............ baby is perfect and sonographer said she is still saying we're having a girl .......so we are doubly over the moon with our news too!







She said we have a lazy baby though lol cos she just wont move when asked to lol 

I went out and bought some outfits...was so exciting.........nearly cried in shop though cos I never thought I'd be in this position.


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,

All great news in here.. Lovely..

Girls a superb ladies.. I always wanted to have a little boy but ended up having a little girl. And feel so very lucky to have her.. As she grows older we do so much more with her.. I am sure it will be even better when she is older.. 

Jo, I am txing in Istanbul. American Hospital.. Really lucky to be with them.. Can not wait for AF to come so I can get on with the rest of the injections.. 

Lets hope soon enought we will have lots more BFPs in here.. 

Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## ClaireBuc

Hi, hope you dont mind me joining your thread.  Just got a BNF and am really trying to decide what to do, and was wondering what protocol you ladies were doing and what hospitals I am in Essex but have been using barts under private treatment.  

I had 16 eggs collected but only 4 fertilised as the remaining had two sperm in each and i have since read this is due to the either being too mature or not mature enough, all went to grade 1 and had 8 cells on day 3, dont actually know what my fsh is as hospital didnt test it but my scans showing my atrial follicle count for the couple of months prior to tx was 11 and 12, so not too bad for my age. I was on gonal f 400 x 4 days then reducing to 300, although in my previous tx it was 300 x 4 days then 150 and all fertilised and all were grade 1's also.

Really gutted but cannot believe this is it for my eggs and whilst we have 1 frostie we said that we will do a full cycle in jan/feb, and any advise would be welcome.

Its great to see that we can still do it when everyone else writes us off for being too old.

Claire


----------



## justineb

Hello ladies, I want to say hello and introduce myself. I am completely new to this forum (and finding it very vast!) and considering moving to ARGC in London after failed cycle and FET in Bristol. I am 42 and don't seem to have a problem with eggs or embies (had 7 grade a/b embies last time) - our problem seems to be that we can't get embies to implant. In Bristol we had short protocol, after cycle with long protocol was abandoned as I was allergic to Buserlin. But they don't look at immune issues etc so we have bitten bullet and have first appointment at ARGC next week. We've waited about 8 weeks for appointment at ARGC......I've no idea what timings for a cycle might be with ARGC - all I know they want to do a monitoring cycle first, which we haven't had done before.  I am hoping to get in touch with other people still trying at 40+  Justineb


----------



## jo_11

Kizzy:  That's just lovely that you're having a perfect little girl... any names for yours yet??

Sezy:  Glad all's on track with your little girl.  How does DH feel about everything?  AFM, test date is officially 5 Nov but Lister do ask you to test early... I'm already delaying 'til 6 Nov as I have some important work meetings during the day and don't want the distraction (either way)... not that it'll be easy to forget, it'll be like a big elephant sitting in the room!

Kuki:  Istanbul?  Are you based out there then, or will you travel for tx?  Sorry if I've missed this!  For some reason I thought you were going to use the Lister   

Claire:  Welcome to the thread.  Sorry about your BFN   Re protocol, I've always been on the SP, although changed forn antagonist to agonist which is better for me.  Could you go somewhere else for a consultation just to get a second opinion if you're not sure?  If you had four grade 1 embies (on day 3 presumably), how could they decide which to transfer?  At the Lister (where I am), for example, they would've taken those to day 5 to select the best.  

Justine:  Welcome to you too   Good luck with the ARGC consult; quite a militant regime in the final week before EC!  I've just found out I have immune issues, and am having corticosteroids to deal with my high NK cells which seem to use embies as target practice!  

Hi to everyone else... trying to work from home today but there doesn't seem to be too much 'work' going on   

Jo
x


----------



## Helenb33

Hi all

Jo, I can imagine that it's difficult to concentrate. I've ended up taking lots of time off for this treatment, which is most unlike me as I've always soldiered on and not stopped working before. Really hoping that you get the right result this time.  

Justine, hello and welcome. I'm quite new to this thread too! You certainly aren't the only 40+ tryer. I'm at Hammersmith, but have heard good things about ARGC. Have you been tested for clotting problems at all? This has turned out to be one of my problems, so it may be worth asking just in case as it can impede implantation I think.

Claire, Hello and welcome. I'm an Essex girl too at least by birth, although I now live in Berkshire. I'm really sorry to hear about your bfn, what a downer. I'm on my first cycle of ICSI, using short antagonist protocol and a very high dose of fsh (450). I haven't responded very well, but this is down to me and not to the protocol I think. I'm not an expert by any means, but it sounds as though a second opinion might help as Jo says? I'm very happy with Hammersmith so far, although it's a bit of a pig to get to from east of London.  

Hopex3, am thinking of you and hoping that all is going well. I have everything crossed (except for the odd moment when in those lovely stirrups!) Both eggs successfully collected today, but for some reason have come over all negative about chances of fertilisation. May just be tired after very early start and surreal 5am comedy moment with suppository!

Best wishes to all
helen x


----------



## jo_11

Helen: Thought I'd bring out the can-canning elephants to get your PMA going... gotta love those guys 

























































































































































































It's brilliant that they got both your eggs out... I presume you're using ICSI? Fingers crossed for some loving in that lab tonight, and for the call tomorrow morning. Whereabouts in Berkshire are you? I live in Reading.


----------



## Helenb33

Hi Jo
Thank you, I just loved those pink elephants - managed to put a smile on my face which is no mean feat on such a grumpy day!
It's a small world - I'm 6 miles up the road from you in Twyford. We lived in Reading for 11 years before moving here a couple of years ago.
Helen


----------



## jo_11

Small world indeed!  And I lived in the East End for 10 years before moving back here (home) a couple of years ago    Thought it would be conducive for the zillions of babies I'd be popping out... seems they haven't quite arrived yet


----------



## Helenb33

Ah, that will be like the family sized car I bought in 2001, in anticipation of having a family to fill it shortly afterwards - have given up now and bought a Golf instead! (but not a sports car, so perhaps only a partial give up...)
Still, here's hoping that this really will be our year


----------



## jo_11

Helen... it will be!  We'll both get BFPs and then go shopping for mat wear/baby stuff at The Oracle in the Jan sales; deal?


----------



## justineb

Thanks for the welcomes.

Jo, how long do you have to take corticosteroids for to get NK cells down? I didn't know for definite that it's an issue with me, but at least now we have a chance of getting tested........but I suspect it is as I have asthma and allergies etc.

Helen - I haven't been tested for clotting problems......but will see what ARGC say.......it amazes me that Bristol have tested so little.............anyway goodluck with fertilisation, hope you are not too sore after EC.

Hi to everyone else.

JustineB XX


----------



## jo_11

Justine:  I started taking the 'roids from day 7 of stims, so it's an almost immediate thing.  NK cells issues seems to affect people who either have asthma, allergies, etc. or who are the other end of the spectrum and are never ill - I fall into this camp, so suspected it.  Re the blood issues, you may be able to get some tests done by your GP (at least the 'sticky blood' one), but other tests are the APS screen and the thrombophilia tests... I don't have issues with these, but a lot of ladies seem to have both.  ARGC will cover all angles I'm sure.


----------



## Kuki2010

Good evening ladies,
Hope you are all doing well. 
Jo,
I am in Istanbul for Tx... I am originally from Istanbul. But live in UK. Well it has been over 20years now. I come to Turkey for my txs cos of the success rates of clinich and costs.
Kukixx


----------



## kizzymouse

Jo sending you loads of positive thoughts!         

We love the name Lottie at the moment


----------



## reb363

Hello Everyone

Hi Kizzy  -yes remember you had horrible MS.  Glad you are much better now.  I'm hoping mine will ease up when I come off the progesterone.  Lottie is a lovely name   

Helen - great news on your 2 eggs - I've got everything crossed for them. I only had one and it's also been the one that's worked so        .  Really hope it's your year too.

Hi Claire - so sorry about your BFN - I am at Barts too and my experience of them has been really good so do ask them in your FUC. 

Jo - love your elephants. They make me smile every time.   

Alexine - how are you feeling?   

Must go now - I've a house full this weekend and need to change all the bedding.   

Hi to all

Reb x


----------



## alexine

Welcome Claire and Justine  

Kuki hope all is going well for you in Istanbul with your tx     

Jo Helen Hope x3      for those embies!!

Kizzy hello   Lottie is a great name. How the MS?

Reb how are you hanging in with it?  

Mine seems to have come back which is great fun since I have a long haul flight to take to Canada on Monday. Can a doctor phone or fax in a prescription to a chemist in the UK? Was thinking it might be wise to have something for the flight if I am sick. Any recommendations for meds?  

Keep well everyone!     

xxxA


----------



## Helenb33

Hello there

Jo, you've got yourself a deal, sounds like an excellent plan!! I'm still waiting to hear whether my eggs have fertililised or not, and am having to physically restrain myself from 'phoning the hospital to find out (they are due to call me at a rather vague sounding 'some point today'). Have had to distract myself by doing my books and my VAT return, which is dull but strangely absorbing (I'm self-employed). 

Reb and Alexine, thank you for your good wishes! I'm sending some back to you. I'm hoping that I might get one lucky embie too Reb...

Justine, I had a similar experience of hardly any tests at Oxford where I was previously treated. I think part of the problem for me was that I'd had 2 x natural pg's and they just seemed to refuse to believe anything was wrong even though I knew it probably was. I'm sure loads of people on these boards have had great experiences at Bristol and Oxford, but personally I'm really glad that I'm now at a much bigger centre. ARGC have a reputation for running each and every test, so you should be able to get the answers that you need from them.

Best wishes to all with bumps/treatments and anything else that life happens to be throwing at you this week
Helen x


----------



## ClaireBuc

Thanks for your welcome, i will be seeing both consultants at barts and Dr G who is my cons for immune issues to see what they both think i should do.

reb363 - Barts are great although somewhat disorganised, really only like dealing with Dr Tozer as i have sometimes had the other docs completely contradict my treatment and then when they realise i am under her care change there minds.

In respect of the NK issues, I have this problem and can thoroughly recommend Dr G although it does work out really expensive having immune issues we dont really have a choice, i have the same issue of not ever being ill but have previously suffered with eczema and have a family history of this i am placed on steriods day 1 of stimms and have to have ivig drips, and gestone injections etc through the treament.

All of your positive results have made me think there is hope, looking forward to getting to know you guys.

Claire x


----------



## kizzymouse

Alexine - so sorry you've still got MS - it's a pain in the butt!!  I got travel sickness pills from Doc the first time - maybe they will help with flight - poor you having to fly feeling so rough. Sleep through it if you can!   

Reb - how's your MS?   
Mine's is down to once every few days, but still feel nauseous at times. But am finding it easier to cope - seeing my little girl definitely helps - I have a 4D scan booked for 20th Nov - can't wait 

Jo - this site is great and may help you visualise    http://www.babycentre.co.uk/video/pregnancy/weeks-1-to-9-pregnancy/

/links


----------



## Helenb33

Hi 
Just a quick update - my eggs didn't fertilise, apparently the sperm and eggs were both abnormal    Back to see the consultant next week to find out a bit more and discuss other options (donor everything? eek). In the meantime going to use some of our two weeks hols to go on a very last minute city break to Amsterdam, where I'm planning to attack at least 1 bottle of red wine and eat some chips & mayo....

Luck and babydust to all

Helen x


----------



## Kuki2010

Dear Helen,

Enjoy your hols.. Make the most of it..
You will have your babies.. It will be a bit later and some other way that's all. 

Sending you     

Love Kukixx


----------



## justineb

Helen, really sorry to hear that eggs didn't fertilise. Your trip sounds like a good idea (& the wine!). Hope you have a good break and stop thinking about this for a bit......

Hi to everyone else & thanks for all welcomes and tips re. immune testing and clotting testing - I haven't had any of these tests..... the clinic in Bristol didn't even think aspirin was a good idea. They've tended to stare at me blankly when I asked about them & tended dismiss questions....Hey ho. It's been such a long journey to get this far and find out what I now know.

Kuki, what kind of results does your Istanbul clinic get with over 40s?

JustinebXX


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi Ladies,

Hope you don't mind if I join this thread.

Sort of 'in-between' tx at the moment. Had a BFN in Sept after first cycle with IVF using own eggs. Managed to get 3 and all 3 fertilised and were transfered but no luck that time.

Me and Dp have our review on 23rd Nov, and will decide what to do after that. We're hoping to have another cycle after xmas/ New Year.

I'm mostly ok but keep thinking that as we only got 3 last time that there may not be much of a chance. However, after reading posts on here and seeing some of the successful stories there may be hope yet.

So been thinking of joining this thread, as: a) ladies are more my age!  

and b)will have issues/ problems that are similar.

XXX


----------



## hopehopehope

hello dyellowcar and anyone else new!
Hello Kizzty - Reb - Kuki

Helen - you sound very brave over this   

I have 2 embies on board. 3 day transfer ( had 3 fertlised but number 3 was only 3 cells on day 3 so they left it)
both 8 cells and grade one. One of them had started compacting. 

Fingers crossed - though after yet anothr donor egg speech form the doc i am not that hopeful. But it has to work for someone - why not me!!


Jo11 - how are you getting on - did you have any froxen? I am so pleased you made it to day 5 xx
Hi alexine - are you leaving for good on monday or just a canad trip  - you will keep us updated wont you xx fly safely xx


----------



## kizzymouse

GOOD LUCK HOPE X 3


----------



## Jodes17

Hope x 3 good luck with the 2 ww, 2 8 cells on board too, that's great! 
Hi dyellowcar, stay positive, the consultants were negative to me and here I am own eggs nearly 14 wks, first cycle, it can happen. 
Have a good trip Alexine
Jo11 hope going all's well
Sorry to hear your news Helen


----------



## justineb

Hope - wishing you and embies well.

Dyellowcar-I am also new to this thread and in between treatment as well (just had BFN at BCRM in Bristol after FET and now waiting for first appointment at ARGC), they'll want to do monitoring cycle - so it'll be a while before we get going again. And I was also keen to join this thread with women of similar age and issues!

Helen hope you are keeping spirits up.

Hope all you other ladies are having good weekends. 

JustineBxx


----------



## jo_11

Kuki: So are you just travelling to Istanbul for EC/T or are you over there for the whole cycle? It must be nice, going 'home' for tx.

Kizzy: Lottie's a beautiful name! I keep a list of names on my 'phone... whenever I heard another one I like I add it to the list. DH keeps crossing names off though! Thanks for the positive thoughts and for the link to the Babycentre site; it really does help with the visualisation 

Reb: Sorry you've got MS; I have to say though I'm envious... Gawd, how mad does that sound??!!  Hope you had a good weekend with the full house.

Alexine: Oh wow, you have got a long haul on Monday... I'm sure you've sorted any medication you need now, but I understand the UK will only accept original prescriptions (the law apparently). Are you coming back or is that it now, back to Canada? 

Helen: I'm so very sorry to hear that there was no fertilisation.  I do hope you have a really let-go-and-enjoy-yourselves break in The Dam; I love it there, it's such a beautiful city. Given that you've had a couple of mc along your journey, I wouldn't have thought you had a problem with sperm or egg. I see that your DH has low count/motility... have you considered The Lister? Me and DH have the same issue as you and I truly believe they have the best embryologists in the UK there. There are a couple of girls on the Lister thread who were previously at the Hammersmith. If you want me to put you in touch, for a comparison of consultants, etc, please do let me know. One of the girls had her first consultant last week and said there was no comparison; c.10 mins at H'smith and c.2 hours at the Lister. Thinking of you at this difficult time.

Justine: It sounds like your clinic in Bristol would probably be OK if you had nothing else wrong, but given you need extra special care (don't we all!), then it's good you've made the decision to move on to ARGC, who will cater EXACTLY to your needs. It'll be like a breath of fresh air. Do you have an appointment date yet?

Dyellowcar: Welcome to the thread, and sorry to hear of your BFN. Which clinic are you using? It won't be long before your follow-up. I see you have a toy boy like me  

Hopex3: Sounds like you've got some lovely embies on board; one compacting no less! Have to say though, I can't believe the Dr gave you the DE speech while you were over - wtf?? As long as you're getting decent eggs, missy, you're in the game. No, none frozen for me; just the two of them left, so both popped back inside... good job there were no more as they weren't going to allow me three; it would have been fisticuffs at dawn!



























































Jodes: Hope you're doing OK and steering clear of the MS.

Hi to Claire, Sezy, Lulu-belle, and everyone else 

AFM, all going well so far I think. DH 'volunteered' me for babysitting last night which I was kind of dreading but it was actually OK. The couple have a cat, and I was told he wouldn't even come in the house if he could smell a stranger, and that he wasn't a friendly cat anyway. Well, little Fudge was all over me like a rash all evening, purring and sitting on my lap. DH thinks cats have intuition and that he can tell I'm pg... I wish! I just think he could tell I'm allergic 

Jo
x


----------



## kizzymouse

Jo - I've heard that about cats - they seem to know when a lady is pregnant - if that's true mine are minxes cos they love jumping on my bump!    

Keep visualising!! Stay positive


----------



## justineb

Hey Jo, I think cats know as well, also their purring is great for relaxation, I read somewhere they think the vibration might also be healing. Good luck!! Hope they stick good and proper and it is your time! Do you think I have done right thing going to ARGC and not Lister,  we've waited about 10 weeks for ARGC appointment - it's next Thursday.....I guess we will stick with that now we have appointment through. 

Kizzy, fantastic to see you are pregnant - I for one need inspiration and seeing one success story over 40 helps keep me going...

JustineB XX


----------



## LemonD

Hi ladies,

Just popping on to say hello.  Hope everyone's doing well.  I've just been lurking lately, but keeping up to date on how you're all getting on.

Kizzy - Lottie's one of my fav names too.  I just hope and pray that maybe one day I might get the chance to think about it. 

Alexine - have a fab trip to Canada and hope that the MS isn't too much of a problem for you on the flight.  Will it be pretty chilly out there now?

Justineb - who you seeing at the ARGC?  I had a consultation there a few weeks ago.  It's all a bit chaotic but seems to work.  Let us know what you think and how you get on.

Kuki - good luck with your cycle, hopefully you'll get to see some sunshine too, which must be an added bonus.

Jo_11 - how's it going?  I'm allergic to cats too, but have also heard that they are attracted to pregnant ladies.  Are you manging to keep busy in the 2WW??  Sending you lots of positive vibes     

Katie Lou - hope you're o.k.  When's your next scan?  I'm sure there will be loads of lovely fat follies for you.  Let us know how you get on.

Hello to everyone else and especially all the newbies.

AFM - well AF arrived this morning, so I think () we're going to go with a monitoring cycle at the ARGC next month and if my FSH is under 10, then I think we're going to go with it.  There is a voice in my head telling me that I should also seriously consider the Lister - it's such a tough decision - just wish I had a crystal ball.  Although the MIL saw a physic recently and seemed to know that I was having problems TTC.  The message was that I need to stop stressing as it will happen and that she can see pink      .  Hope she's right!

DH is cooking Sunday dinner, so looking forward to some yummy beef, roasties and a yorkshire pud or two   .

Jo xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Thanks Justine    I am a slight imposter on this thread though cos I didn't use own eggs this time - but I love the thread so kinda stayed!   
I had 8 treatments with own eggs but no luck   

Jo Jo - I haven't heard many girls called Lottie so I like it even more cos it's not common


----------



## jo_11

Kizzy: Aww, although you're an imposter, we don't mind you here   I guess your girl won't be a Charlotte then, straight for Lottie? It is a lovely name and equally suits a little girl or a grow-up.

Justine: I really do think ARGC and Lister are pretty much equal, so I'm sure you'll be in good hands... have a consult at the Lister too if you're in two minds. I know JoJoPink had trouble choosing between the two (see her last post!). Tbh, I may have gone with ARGC if I thought I could put up with the militant regime in the final week but I think I would've just stressed too much. Plus I knew a few girls you'd got pg through the Lister (and DH liked it as 'lista' means clever in Spanish  ).

JoJoPink: Lovely to hear from you. What exactly does the monitoring cycle entail at ARGC? Interesting about your MIL seeing the psychic; sounds like the pitter patter of tiny pink feet are on the cards for you too







I saw a psychic earlier in the year and, randomly, the first thing he said to me was "your grandmother's just come in and whispered to me that your partner's got a low sperm count"  I'm back to work for the 2ww so not much time for dwelling; well, trying not to anyway!

Jo
x


----------



## kizzymouse

Funny I don't like Charlotte - but I love the shortened version of Lottie   

Also like Kitty, Mia, Maya, Celeste, Selene, Betsey, & Evie too !!


----------



## alexine

Hi Girls, sorry for the quick one...frantically packing...been kissing the porcelain god for the last few days!  Went for some acupuncture today which seemed to help and hope I don't have to take the tablets....fingers crossed for the flight!

Keep well everyone...it so great to hear that things are happening for us 40+ers....have a good feeling we will have more really good news soon!    

Catch up with everyone once I get to the Big Freeze! 

Love
xxxA


----------



## dd_b

Helen

Sorry to hear your news. . Don't give up on yourself, or the car   xxxxxxx

Enjoy Amsterdam.


----------



## Sezy

Just a quickie to say 'HI' to you all!!

Jo-11 - congrats on being PUPO hon!!!  I'm keeping everything corssed for you and sending lots of sticky vibes your way 

Kizzy - We've been looking at names too, nothing decided yet though!  We're going to wait until she pops out ans hoping she'll tell us!

I've had to take my rings off now as fingers a bit swollen :-(  But, still not complaining as I feel so very blessed.  Our little chick is giving me some fine kicks now, despite my anterior placenta!!  Still undecided about getting the flu jab....sensible head says to get it, but emotional heart saying not to...Arrrrggghhh, so difficult!!  I'm huge now - people kep thinking I'm much further along than I am!  But MW seems to think all is absolutely perfect, so I'll go with that ;-)  Off with mum today to get baby's wheels - she's buying the whole travel system for us, which is so sweet and lovely of her cos they're flippin' expensive!  Exciting step though ;-D

Take caer lovely ladies, and good luck to you all no matter where you are in treatment!

Lots of love

Sezy
xxxxx

P.S.  We should have another meet up soon!?!?!?


----------



## Sezy

P.S.  Jo-11 - I'm on the babycentre site - if you join, look me up, I'm Sezyblue on there!!

xxxxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello Ladies,
Scan went really well this morning. Looking all good and plenty eggs there to be grown. I really hope this time is the last time. I so had enough with it. Ready to pack it up. 
Bought all my drugs. And will try to do them to myself. Gonal F 300iu is fine I can do. But Merional 150iu hurts like hell. Burns so badly for good 20mins or so.. Not sure how I will do that one.. Shall try..
Next scan is on monday. DH arrives on sunday. We both missed him so very much.. And 3 of us will go to that scan. Will be lovely.
Here is cold but sunny today so we don't mind it at all. Last week was awful. Cold, rainy and windy.. 
Justine, my last blasts the rate was 41%. For my age I do have more number eggs as well as their quality so very lucky. but our sperms are utter rubbish.. Although our embies attend to be quite good ones.. And was the first proper BFN for us. And FET was BFN too. So we have manage the best embies ever but result is absolute nothing. My DD was a grade 2 emby.. DD was born as nice size baby and never got any illnees except just a couple of colds etc.. 
Jo, weldone you on PUPO.. As my Acu says just make yourself happy. And be selfish!!! Wishing lots of luck.. 
Got to get ready for Acu.. Will try to catch up properly tonight. 
Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## jo_11

Sezy:  Glad to hear things are going well, even though you've had to take your rings off... does that mean a substitution ring purchase though... I know I would see it as a shopping opportunity    I won't be joining any baby sites at the mo; still hanging out for the remainder of the 2ww   

Kuki:  Glad you're back on the stimming and things are looking good... I didn't have any problems with the Merional but maybe an ice cube after to cool down the area?  When's your scan then, next Monday?

Hope everyone else is well 

Jo
x


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies,

Thank you all for such a lovely welcome. Hope all is well with everyone.

Hope x3 congrats on being PUPO, when is your OTD?

Jodes17 - thank you for your PMA

Justineb -  what is a monitoring cycle? What does it involve?

Jo-11 - I'm at Care Notts, It's about an hour away. We chose it because of good success rates... or so their propoganda states! And yes a lovely toy boy! What fun!  

JoJopink - I had my tarot read about a year ago, and was told she saw me with a little girl on my knee. Definitely my own. But not sure how much to read into it. If nothing else it made me feel more positive about TX.

Kizzy mouse - very pretty names..difficult to chose tho. 

Kuki2010 - I feel a little like you about starting TX again. But then I see how many 'goes' some ladies have had and think got to give it at least another one or two. 

Sorry for anyone I missed but love to all.

XXX


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone

Kuki-  41% is great!! Fingers crossed for you and hope scan goes well...... Our situation sounds similar to yours re eggs and sperm- When tested a year ago, my AMH was 14.9% - so it appears I also have more eggs left than normal for age, also they said quality was OK (I had 9 mature eggs with fresh cycle in August, made 7 embies all grade A/B.....but OH also had bad sperm - less than 1% normal forms, they all nearly all have elongated heads apparently....but so far no success with implantation!)......
D yellowcar - I think they take blood tests through cycle, check ovulation and  scan mid cycle etc...I will find out more tomorrow. We don't know which Dr we are seeing yet at ARGC tomorrow - I called up and they said they just get allocated on the day.  Goodluck with treatment - I have heard good things about CARE in Nottingham. 

JustinebXX


----------



## hopehopehope

hi there ladies - my test date is next tuesday, but i didn't make it last time. Reckon i'll know by sore boobs vanishing if it has worked or not. Last time they were sore till 4 days before AF.


----------



## jo_11

Hopex3: Try not to take too much notice of any (.Y.) soreness going away... some of that can be the luteal support or the end of the HCG trigger... Good luck!  I've reached that    stage of the 2ww - aaarrgghhhh!  Just gotta sit it out


----------



## hopehopehope

glad it's not just me - i've started to panic!!


----------



## kizzymouse

sending you some positive thoughts ladies     
2WW is evil


----------



## hopehopehope

thanks kizzy - think me and jo need it!
Jo - when are youtesting?


----------



## jo_11

Hopex3... I'm 12dpec today (which is usually when AF arrives on my ICSI cycles, and I'm spotting  )... I'm feeding my







bum bullets like they're sweeties at the mo  . The Lister get you to test early so at 14dpec (Fri). You?









Kizzy: The 2ww is a  all right!


----------



## alexine

Hi Girls!
Hang in there *Hopex3* and *Jo*! 
Sending you loads of good vibes from the Big Freeze     

*Kuki* Sounds like the stimming is going well and good things are happening!    

*Justine* and *Dyellowcar* hello! 

Made it back to Canada without tossing my cookies on the plane! 

Keep well everyone. 
xxxA


----------



## justineb

Goodluck Jo and Hope! Keep strong in 2WW........I am thinking of you both - I'm just getting over BFN...... last week OTD was 28th Oct...I tested early on 25th Oct, then again on 28th Oct - I think best to hold off if you have will power, mine was non existent!! Here's hoping you both get BFP!!
Hello Alexine - is it really really cold over there?
Hi Helen and Kuki, Kizzy and everyone else. 
Sorry posts look plain - I haven't got hang of the little smily things yet....


----------



## Kuki2010

Good evening ladies,

Jo and Hope*3 hanging in there. Yes I totally agree with it, 2WW is evil.. It is the hardest part.. Sending      

Justineb, I am sorry. I have missed that all together. How are you feeling? I felt awful with my BFNs..  It took me ages to get back to sort of normal. Hope you are coping okay.

Alexine, glad you arrived safely and all okay.. Which part of Canada you are at? I love BC.. thought about moving there a few years back before all this IVF madness started.. Wonderful part of world.. Love the people!!

Love and luck to you all. Kukixx


----------



## Jodes17

Dyellowcar, my tx was with Care Nottingham, well I did most of it at their satellite clinic in Boston and just EC and ET in Nottingham. They were great. 
Good luck to the ladies on 2ww 
Alexine, have a nice time in Canada
Jx


----------



## hopehopehope

you ok Jo - keep the bullets going, isn't it unusual to spot before test date whilst taking progesterone?
thinking of you


----------



## reb363

Jo - still got everything crossed for you.  I spotted around then too - could be implantation so hold on in there as all symtoms are the same really so impossible to tell - I really hope it's good news for you.        

Alexine - have a fantastic time in Canada.  My MS is back with a vengance too.   

xx


----------



## alexine

*Jo* I have everything crossed for you! Like Reb says it could be implantation bleeding..I had it too the day my AF would have been due...2 days before OTD. Hang in there missus!                
*Jodes* How's it going? 

*Jojopink* Good luck with your consult at the ARGC!     When do you start your stimming? I'm curious to know do the ARGC keep things going through the holidays?

*Reb* I thought I was on the other side of the MS but was I ever wrong....like you, it has come back with a vengeance. I was so glad I didn't lose it on the flight but I must admit I bit a few heads off when going through security. Not good  my nice person filter was no more.....oh well. I really hope you are feeling better soon. 

*Justine Kuki * I'm in Edmonton Alberta which is just on the other side of the Rockies from Vancouver. So far the weather has been holding around 10c, but last year by mid Dec we got whacked with -40c for almost a week!  All you can do is stay in and drink hot rum totties...... I'm glad to be back and re connect with my family and friends..I had been really missing them.
Kuki you must be enjoying being around your family just now as well. Sending you     for your follies!
*
Hopex3* How are you holding up? Aside from dealing with the 2ww you must be pretty wiped out from all the running around. Are you still over there or back now in the UK? 
          

*Ddb Sezy Kizzy Lulu Dyellowcar* Hello! 
I'm sorry if I have missed anyone.

Keep well everyone    
xxxA


----------



## Kuki2010

Alexine,
I have been there. Beautiful place. I love BC.. It feels like a life time ago. Was june 2000.Celebrated my 30th in the Rockies. It was amazing! 10 years later will I ever know I will have to go through such a life. Was free as a bird in every sense.. Life! We never know what's going to be in the corner.
I am trying to make the most of everything. Mum is not the easiest people to live with but we are coping.. 
Dh will be here on sunday evening so we shall enjoy him for a week. Only thing we are stressing about having EC while he is here. If that happens rest should be okay..
Enjoy Home and take very good care of yourself.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## hopehopehope

Alexine - glad you got there safely   i'm going a bit mental now - wating for sore boobs to vanish. Lst time Af arrived 2 weeks and one day after EC. Sore boobs went a few days before. i reckon if i still have sore boobs on sunday then it might have worked. i've had a lot of spikey twinge, but no implantation bleeding. I was also off work yesterday with my back which went into major spasms and i couldn't move. 
Just got to sit it out i guesss!  

Jo honey, are you ok?


----------



## alexine

Hang in there *Hopex3*!       
Here's to sore boobs!    

Had my first appointment today with new Obgyn...hmmmm. The nurse called me Sweatpea!  Wanted to rip her lips off!! For f%[email protected] sake I'm probably 15 years older than her...I wasn't sure if I felt like a little old lady or what! 
*
Jo* How are you doing? Thinking about you for tomorrow.      

Take care everyone,
xxxA


----------



## justineb

Jo Goodluck for test!!  

Jojopink Good luck with your consult at the ARGC!      I was there today with OH - we saw Dr Raniere - I will  start monitoring cycle when AF comes (probably mid Nov) & they want to do immunes, then they will recommend which protocol and say whether I need any drugs re immunes and let me know re stimm timings etc. Am very tired after driving 200+ miles to London and back....

Reb & Alexine - really sorry to hear about MS (my OH has neuro problem they thought might be MS, but turned out he has Lyme disease and it's triggered autoimmune  activity against nerves), they gave him loads of anti bios and now have him on B12 shots and low dose naltrexone therapy - this is a bit controversial still (but he's doing better now). I guess his symptoms must be similar to yours as it's affecting his myelin.....

Alexine, enjoy being with your folks, hope cold stays away!!

Kuki - You didn't miss it - I only joined this forum after BFN last week when I realised we would have to cycle again - I was searching for info on ARGC and found this thread as well.....I am bearing up, been having counselling, felt positive to be in at ARGC today........Anyway, hope those follies are growing well!

Hope - Hope 2ww is being kind to you. 
          
Hell to everyone else Ddb Sezy Kizzy Lulu Dyellowcar, Helen and anyone I have missed.


----------



## Helenb33

Hi

Just wanted to pop in to wish *Jo* and *Hopex3* (and anybody else I've forgotten, sorry!) loads and loads of luck with testing. Keeping everything crossed for you.

Thanks for all your kind and supportive messages too, they really helped. We've now seen the consultant and it seems as though donor egg is going to be the next step for us. Starting to investigate clinics in Spain and USA. I might hang out a little bit on this thread still, at least for a little while.

Best wishes
Helen x


----------



## alexine

Please hang out with us Helen! 
xxA


----------



## hopehopehope

Helenb - please hang here   

i know i am on 2ww, but i am realistic - i was all set for DEIVF next year at Reprofit but having second thoughts about donor anonymity. When i last asked UK cliinics about waiting lists they were YEARS long. But i've just taken a look at the Care site for manchester and it's only 8 months...... tis nearly double the price of Reprofit... but  child would get choice over contacting genetic mother.    On other hand, would probably not get frosties for a sibling. 

Oh dear, what do you ladies think, if this cycle doesn't work should i go for another one or save the cash for DE in this country?? Think it might be time to go for counselling with a specialist.  It''s all about balancing the books with you dreams.

Fingers crossed i'm preggers hey - am getting lots of womb twinges but that might be the progesterone, or cycts knowing my luck!


----------



## alexine

Oh Hopex3 I really really hope this is the one for you!           
xxxA


----------



## jo_11

Just a quickie from me...

Hopex3: Keeping everything crossed!

Alexine: Glad you're enjoying being home. I was in Lake Louise last year; love the Rockies for skiing!

Justine: I've researched (and visited) some of the Spanish clinics... Those and the US ones will be at the London Fertility Show this w/e if you're going. If not do you want me to pick up any info.

Hi to everyone else, hope everyone's well and thanks for all your messages if support.

AFM, what a bizarre day. Spotting all week and AF arrived today, so have booked full immune testing with Dr Gorgy for next Tue. Got home late tonight to find house broken into. Currently waiting for the police to come round for finger printing etc. Don't think anything's taken though. Still testing tomorrow but will be gob smacked if I'm pg. Was convinced a few days ago it had worked (never felt that before) but symptoms disappeared overnight 

Jo
x


----------



## reb363

Oh Jo    that's a really horrible thing to happen, so sorry.  I'm still going to keep      for your test tomorrow, I've seen it happen and really hope its good news for you. Stay strong and sending you lots of    and   .


Justine  - eeek really sorry - very    - we meant morning sickness v MS in the real world sense.  MS is an abolutely terrible thing; I've two good friends with it.  Strangely I've also got a friend with Lyme disease right now and it is pretty serious isn't it.  He is having to walk with a stick and needs to rest several times day - just awful.  Anyway really sorry to confuse.  And of course on the one hand we're so grateful to have it - on another when it really strikes it is a bit like a stomach bug   .  One thing not how useful re your tx is that there is some thinking that a hysteroscopy before tx can help with implanatation.  My consultant (Barts) did it for me on 2 cycles and I got pg on both of those and none of the others (I was on immunes, clexane etc..) so might be worth asking about too....

Hope3 - got everything crossed for you.  I had exactly the same dilemmas when I had this cycle and was totally ready for DE.  I decided to go to Cyrus vs UK to have it and can PM you if you like on why but for now focus on this cycle and give it all your PMA  - miracles can happen, I was 7th time lucky - and I really hope it happens to you this time.      

Helen    

Love to everyone - must run (not literally - I am a sloth) to work.

Reb x


----------



## jo_11

So, just reporting in... FR and CB Digi show BFN today, as suspected. So, Dr Gorgy for full immune testing next Tue and I'll book my follow-up for after the results are in... Apparently they only take 10 days. Not sure what else to do  DH wants to go again next month, bless him. Can't fault his keenness! Police stayed 'til 01:30 this morning and were v thorough. Only things missing were a couple of pieces of my Mum's jewellery I have. They didn't go any further than our bedroom; not sure if they were disturbed or opportunists or if they knew the rest of the house us alarmed. Ho hum. Things can only get better. Off to The Fertility Show tomorrow, so I'm sure I'll find something else to obssess about


----------



## kizzymouse

Aww JO - how awful for you on top of nasty AF showing up and a bfn     
Sending you a big hug


----------



## justineb

Jo, really sorry about BFN and house (horrible both in one day!!). Sending you big hugs. Thanks for offer re info..........I was thinking about staying in London yesterday  after ARGC appointment for fertility show today, but I just wanted to get back home. I lived in London for about 17 years......but find it too much now.......I live out in the sticks near Welsh border and have animals and it gets difficult to be away.  I am actually still struggling to get head around treatment in London, let alone abroad..... I will have to pay for animal sitter 2 x day whilst we stay in London ........I will also be having immunes when I go to ARGC for mid cycle scan - I think will be around end Nov.

Reb/Alexine - sorry about confusion - I am bit of forum virgin..... I am much happier that it's morning sickness, but sorry to hear about friend. And my dear OH's problems are getting a bit better, but definitely  do add to baby making problems......

Helen, thinking of you.......Goodluck with finding out about DE!!

Also meant hello to everyone else in last post...missed off o...... So I will  say it properly this time - Hello everyone!!


----------



## jo_11

Justine/Helen:  Sorry girls, I was getting confused yesterday.  I meant to offer Helen any info from the show tomorrow on DE in Spain/US... sorry Justine   

Justine:  I'm sure once you get into tx you'll be OK with the London thing... will just take a little getting used to I guess.  If you know your animals are well looked after, I'm sure it'll be fine.  Dr Ranieri used to be at CRGH; he was my consultant there - he left for ARGC half way through my tx.  We liked him, although the regime he put me on didn't suit me (not his fault though).  

Reb/Kizzy:  Thanks girls


----------



## Kuki2010

Jo,
I am so very sorry with your news. It is such an awful thing. Wishing you lots of luck.. Get stronger get happier and keep at it till you have your little darlings.
Kukixx


----------



## hopehopehope

Jo    you seem to be taking this well - despite the burglary and everything. you're a special lady xx i'm not feeling hopeful, woke up early this morning with very mild tummy ache, boobs are still very sore, but they were at this time in last cycle.  not hopeful   
Wrote to Care in manchester and they wrote back today to say their wait list is now only 10 months for DEIVF. 

dilemma xx


----------



## LemonD

Jo_11 - just popping on quickly as busy packing for hol's tomorrow.  I'm so sorry to hear your news, but I know you'd always have a back up plan - something to keep you focused.  Hope you're doing o.k.  

Hi to everyone else, hope everyone is o.k. 

Right, I'm off - I've never been so unorganised for a holiday!  When we get back I'll only have a few weeks before I start my trial cycle at The ARGC and have a full immune test, so I'm going to use this opportunity to have a good rest before we get cracking again.

Have a good week ladies.

Jo xx


----------



## jo_11

Hopex3:  The 2ww is soooo horrid, isn't it?  It's difficult not to symptom spot and you can always 'argue' the symptoms either way, for or against being pg.  When's OTD?  Let's hope you don't need to put your name anywhere near that DE list just yet   AFM... obviously we're v sad for our BFN but I have zero regrets over my cycle, and would not have changed a thing, so what can you do?  All I can think of is to keep on plodding on, trying to get nearer our goal.  May have to go and sell my body to pay for the next round, but we'll worry about that at the time   

Jojopink:  Yes, got to keep focussed!  I'm fine thanks, considering.  Where are you off on hols too??

Kuki:  Hope the stimming's going well; is DH there yet??  Or is that Sunday??

Hope everyone else is OK.  

Have to say, with this burglary thing, the police have been amazing... they did door-to-door round the neighbours this morning, and no one saw anything. It's caused quite a kerfuffle as they've never had a burglarly in our street before apparently (oh lucky me to be first).  And the forensic guy came round tonight to do dusting for finger prints, and he took mine too... I wonder if this means I'm on the database now??  The forensic guy was quite hot, so I didn't mind him being here at all   

Jo
x


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies,

Jo-11- how awful for you! Big hugs for your BFN and AF arriving   I was burgled 2 years ago and it's horrid. They took just about everything and we were asleep at the time, even emptied my freezer of food! The police were crap and the forensic guy useless! At least you had some eye candy to take your mind off things a little.

Jo-Jo pink - Enjoy your hols wherever you're going. We're off to Woodstock near Oxford on Monday for a few days. DP treated us after last BFN. So will be a nice break before we go for our review.

Jodes17 - I used to live near Boston and am in Lincoln now, so near your part of the world. We considered Boston's satelite clinic but due to tractors on the journey over opted for the less congested route to Notts!  

Hopex3 - it is a difficult decision and one we're considering if next TX is unsuccesful. My BF has ED from spain and is currently PG with twins.


Hope everyone else is having a relaxing weekend.
Love to all

XXX


----------



## Sezy

Jo-11 - just wanted to give you a big   I'm gutted for you, I really am   

Big HELLO to everyone else xxxxx

Hopex3 - for what its worth, I didn't have sore boobs at all during my 2ww, and had some very mild tumm cramps - other than that, no symptoms at all!  Don't go by anything you may or may not be feeling as the medications we take during treatment can make us feel all kinds of things!!!

How are you going Kizzy?

We've ordered the travel system now, v exciting.  Still undecided about flu jab - but my naturopath/acupuncturist recommended I get it yesterday, and he is normally well against that sort of thing.  Overall I'm thinking that the pros outweigh the cons, so I'm going to go and have a chat with the nurse next week.

Lots of love to you all

xxxxxxxx


----------



## CarrieT66

Hi all

Has anyone conceived over 44 using own eggs and swimmers retrived via tese? Just curious - planning to try ICSI & IVF in jan 2011, know our chances are low being older. I did carry a baby full term with no probs 15 years ago (sadly he died of an infection after a day) which i think gives a better chance - but maybe grasping at straws. Til we start I guess we won't know but any info welcome.
Good luck to all


----------



## jo_11

dyellowcar: Oh my, your freezer emptied while you were asleep??  How awful. At least we only had a couple of things taken, and they did only go in our bedroom... if they'd gone onto the landing they would've triggered the alarm. We were massively impressed by the police, I'm pleased to say; they took full statements on the night it happened; did door-to-door the next day, and the forensics guy turned up that evening and got some prints. We just want to forget about it now tbh although I'm now afraid to open the bedroom window (sure I'll get over it).

Sezy: Thanks love  We'll get there in the end I'm sure. Glad to hear everything's progressing nicely with you.

Hopex3: How're you doing love? 

Carrie: Welcome to the thread. I think there's a thread for TESE (a FF of mine is moderator on the 'spinal cord injury' thread where, clearly, the guys have to use this method)... this FF of mine is pg at the mo using TESE  It sounds like your AMH is at a good level, so fingers crossed you have lots of lovely eggs just waiting to be fertilised. I would suspect you need a really good clinic, to make sure they do the best by both of you. Have you had consultatins yet?

AFM, went to the Fertility Show yesterday... DH spent the day with Gino d'acampo... guess who picked the short straw??!! Anyway, I went to the talk on immunes where one Dr was talking 'for' and one 'against'. Have to say, I'm convinced now that me getting the full Chicago immune testing is the way forward. I also went to the Lister stand (my clinic), and spoke with the immunes specialist there - he's supporting me getting these tests, and will talk me through them when I get the results. The results with immune tx are quite compelling, I have to say. Just hoping this is going to 'fix' us.

I also spent a lot of time talking with one of the CARE Nottingham medical directors about their chromosome testing. V interesting area. They've been doing this for two years now and their first success was a lady of 41 who'd had 13 previous cycles (ouch). They can test either the eggs or the embies and she had her embies tested on day 5. She had 4 blasts and one scrappy looking morula. It turned out the blasts were all abnormal so they transferred the morula, not really hoping for much, and now baby Oliver is in the world. I think it just goes to show that the aesthetics is only half the story... they may be looking for perfectly pretty embies, but it may be the grotty looking ones that are actually perfect. They don't give embies mirrors, so maybe they can't _always_ look their best  

Hope you're all having good weekends. I've been quite upset today, but guess the tears are better out than in. And they needed to come.

Jo
xxx


----------



## Helenb33

Hi there

*Jo11,* hun, I'm so sorry to hear all your rotten news.  
Bizarrely, I think we may have had the forensics hottie around when we were burgled about 3 years ago - the only bright spot in a miserable experience. I guess Berkshire may have several forensic hotties, but hopefully neither of us will ever have to meet any of the others. It sounds as though you have a positive plan to go forward with, and I think that this may be half the battle? We could have met up for a coffee at the Fertility Show yesterday, as I was there too! I found it quite helpful, and managed to speak to several of the Spanish/US/Cypriot clinics about DE. We booked really late, so all the good talks were booked up already but sounds as though you learnt a lot.

*Hopex3*, hang on in there, this may be your time. I really hope that it is. I've had quite a few of the same concerns about DE, and would also prefer a non-anonymous donor so that the child would have the option of contacting their donor if they wanted to. I didn't speak to Care, but I did come across an organisation called Altrui, who help you to recruit an egg donor in the UK - they work with Guys and Lister. They already have some donors on their books. It might be worth a look? It's a pretty complicated decision, isn't it?

*Justine, Alexine and Reb* (and anybody else who I've inadvertently missed) - Thank you for making me feel welcome here, it's very much appreciated 

Hello to everybody else, here's hoping that you aren't troubled by the Sunday night blues

Helen xx


----------



## alexine

*Carrie* Welcome! 
*
Jo* Thinking of you. Aside from everything else that's been happening a break in is a nasty blow. When it happened to me it took awhile to feel comfortable again in the flat. 
I don't understand all the ins and outs of immune testing but will they do the Chicago tests for you at the Lister?

*Hopex3* How's it going? Sending lost of      for your test day on Tues.

Keep well everyone,
xxxA


----------



## CarrieT66

Jo -Thanks for the link I'll check it out. I'm in Wales so going to the Centre for Reproduction Wales (CRMW) which I've been told has some of the best around - they have been great so far we never thought anything would be found. Treatment plannign next week and hoping to start end Jan.  Hope things work out x

Justineb - check out CRMW website, They are in Llantrisant near Royal Glam Hospital, The threads on here in South Glam give lots of info- the centre is staffed by ex IVF Wales and is very nice and from what people have said not too expensive.

Carrie x


----------



## hopehopehope

seriously going mad here ladies. B's still sore. Have had a temprature of 99.4 ish for the last day, though no other symptoms of illness. Dull ache in tummy and continuing horrendous backpain - though for some reason it has eased off this weekend.


----------



## hopehopehope

forgot to say hello to Carrie! welcome - an AMH of 7 is good for 44!!
Alexine - how's the lovely winter?   
helenb - i'll look into that - cheers x
Jo-11 - am going mad!


----------



## reb363

Hope3 - hang on in there.  Everything still crossed for you and sending you loads of            and           .


----------



## hopehopehope

thanks Reb xx did your body temp shoot up before your positive test?


----------



## reb363

yes it did actually.  That and some crampy pains that made me convinced it had all failed


----------



## hopehopehope

reb... sorry to hassle! as i said earlier - my temp shot up yesterday afternoon - i even took paracetemol to bring it down as i was worried in case bfp. This morning it was still 99 ish ans has remained at that all day. I am now on day 12 after egg collection - when  did your temp go up and did you notice it as much as i'm noticing mine??  i can't stand to do a test and see negative, so desperately searching for signs!


----------



## reb363

Hi Hope3 - Mine went up about 3 days before testing (tbh I tested early as a result) and then stayed up for about a week.  xx


----------



## hopehopehope

how many days after Ec were you supposed to test?


----------



## kizzymouse

I didn't take my temp Hope x 3 but I was warmer than usual b4 testing - I tested early too 8dp5dt    

good luck


----------



## reb363

Hi Hope3 - I was meant to test 14dp and tested 12dp.  That said on my previous pregnancy I tested negative the day
before and positive on the day - so the thing is if you get a positive then it's fantastic but if you don't it doesn't mean it's all over which can be a bit of a   .  Really hoping this is the one for you.


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi All I have been lurking but very very sporadically and not at all in the last few weeks or so i dont think
Just needed to come on board officially though to give big       to JO11.  I too really thought this was it for you and that this time would come off a treat. The burglary just adds insult to injury and is too cruel. 
I also am convinced however that it will work for you in the future by whatever means I really dont doubt this at all. But meanwhile really big hugs from me. 

And hello and congratulations to all else with the good news, fingers crossed for all those waiting ,  and big hello to Kizzy mouse and Sezy and Alexine and GITAtoo, and Blueberry (yes Sezy I thought the same thing have not heard from her in awhile) and everyone else I am sure to have missed


----------



## hopehopehope

today 13 days post EC and tested neg.   Still sore boobs and np spotting, but i did have two extra pregnyl shots on day of ET and last Sunday, so might be that has kept me progesterone super high. Doc said carry on taking meds and retest on Wed.


----------



## kizzymouse

Hope x 3


----------



## ClaireBuc

Hope x3 -    praying for a positive for you, hang on in there.

Jo - so sorry to hear your news, and cant believe you got burgled aswell, it's just so crap. I had immune testing with Dr G, he is very thorough but you might be better reading Is yoru body baby-freindly by Dr A Beers before you go as it will give you some idea as to what he is on about, also take a pen and paper as he can be difficult to understand.

Hope everyone else is ok.

Claire x


----------



## alexine

*Hopex3*       
Hang in there!
xxxA


----------



## Mish3434

HHH, My clinic didn't suggest I test until 14 days past transfer, so you are still a few days early         for Wednesday xx


----------



## jo_11

Hopex3: It's good AF hasn't arrived yet... The Lister ask you to test 14dpet and I've never made it to test date yet. I have everything crossed for you!

Claire: Thanks. Yes, I've read the Alan Beer 'Is your body baby friendly' book so am hoping tomorrow's consultation won't be complete gobbledigook 

Hi to everyone else. 

xxx


----------



## reb363

Hope3      - you don't know until Wed and I hope so much it's good news for you then.  Remember I tested negative the day before OTD and then positive on OTD and I can show you some other people who experienced just the same.  Stay strong xxx

Did anyone see Spooks - oooh so good.


----------



## Jodes17

Sorry to hear your news hope x3 and Jo. 
Hope your having a great hol Alexine, how long are you in Canada for? 
I'm lurking and counting the days til 20 wk scan and some signs of movement. 
Jx


----------



## justineb

Hopex3- thinking of you! Hope it will turn to BFP by test date!  JustineBXX


----------



## hopehopehope

Hi !!! Still no news 14 days post EC today -  sore boobs still, mild dull ache in tummy that comes and goes, but today i have a banging headache which i often get the day before my period. No spotting though. Have now run out of Utrogestan, will have to use cyclogest for tomorrow, then none of that left - yikes!

Sorry no pm's , am totally self obsessed this week -pllleeeeaaasssseeeeeeeee let it be a positive  pleeeeeeaaaassssse keep AF away.


----------



## kizzymouse

Hope x 3


----------



## alexine

*Hopex3*                      
Thinking of you!
xxxA


----------



## jo_11

Hopex3: When's test day? It would be today if you were a Lister girl... Tempted??! I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## hopehopehope

jo - i thought Lister tested 14 days post ET,  not 14 days post EC  As it was BFN yesterday at 13 days post EC i am leaving it.  Blinking headache driving me up wall.


----------



## jo_11

Noooo, Lister ask you to test 14 days after EC, not ET!!


----------



## Helenb33

Hi 

Hope, am sending as many positive thoughts your way as I can   

Hang on in there, maybe this is your turn

helen x


----------



## jo_11

Hopex3:  How're you doing??

Hi to Kizzy, Alexine, Reb, Justine, Sezy, Helen, Jodes, Mish, Claire, Lulu, GIA and everyone else.  Hope you're all well.

Just thought I'd do a quick update on our appt yesterday with Dr Gorgy.  I have to say, I'm feeling a little blown away by everything at the moment... the enormity of how far we've trodden this path so far, the huge array of tests we're having done, plus the road ahead.  Still, I've got a while to digest it all.  

So, even though we've had quite a few of the required tests, I still had 13 vials of blood taken   , DH had 6, plus he gave a sample.  All to the tune of £2,060.  Ouch.  Bit annoyed that our Lister NK cells tests are not used in the Chicago testing, so that's a wasted £500 or so   

I've got a follow-up appt for 26 Nov to go through the bulk of the tests... I was reading the Alan Beer book last night about all the tests we're having done, and what it may mean if there's a problem.  Started panicking about possible tx, although have now calmed myself and realised I don't need to panic until the actual results are in    After the follow-up with Dr Gorgy I will be going to speak to the Lister immunes guy (Dr Thum), to see what he recommends.  Then I'll need to have my 'hidden c' done when AF arrives next (she's only just left), although I'm pretty sure that'll be negative, seeing as nothing seems to survive 'in there'!!  And it'll just be my karyotype that takes a few extra weeks to come in.  So we won't be cycling again until at least early next year, although I'm wondering whether to hold off 'til Spring and the weather gets better... I'm always sooooo cold in the Winter, it can't be good for tx.  

Have also spoken to the Lister about some CGH testing, although am going to mull that over as that's £2,650.  Not cheap/easy any of this, is it?

Sorry for that 'me' post... I find putting it in writing helps me assimilate it somewhat.

Jo
xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Jo - what a lot to deal with, best of luck for next go hunny


----------



## Lulu-belle

JO dont apologise for the 'ME' email  -you should do it more often!  Sounds like a lot of activity your end and yes its like lawyer fees every sneeze has a 'kutch-ing'!  associated with it.  I really hope you find out something useful that you can act upon. Keep us up to date on the outcome. 

HOPEX3 - thoughts with you - sounds like there is still a chance, fingers crossed and everything else

Hello to all!


----------



## hopehopehope

jo - phew!1 that's a lot honey  - in blood and cash - i hope they bloody find something!

lulu helen alexine kizzy justine and jodes - thanks for your good wishes, 

this is where i am up to now (please excuse copied post from reprotfit thread

1. too scared to test today(sorry ladies)
2. no AF or spotting
3. sore boobs no longer sore
4. headache for 2 days
5. dull ache in tummy since last friday (6 days now)
6. Ran out of utrogestan so swapped to cyclogest, but could only get 400, so now taking 2 of those so that's 800 
    day.I hope that's not going to mean i 'hold onto' a bfn
7. Had probs with temp as ear themometer keeps giving wildly different readings. oral thermom said 37 this  morning.  Not much good at charting!!

8. Massively anxious - heart is literaly racing  , resting pulse is about 80!! As soon as i start to think about it i can hear my heart pounding.


Sorry to trouble you with all this - it's just with DH away till Saturday and working evenings, i have no-one to talk to (i told all my friends it was a bfn after mondays test)

anyone had a BFP after any of these symptoms - i will test on Saturday with DH if no Af by then

jane


----------



## kizzymouse

Awww Hope x3 - the trouble is with symptoms is that they are unique to each lady and can be caused by drugs too   

Only way to tell for sure is a good HPT and a Hcg blood test.
It's a shame your DH is working   
I would buy a really good test such as CB digi and test Saturday - it "should" give an accurate positive or negative by then hunny


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies,

Jo-11 Wow! You have a lot to think about and no certainly not cheap or easy. It's the emotional and physical cost that also takes it's toll. I look at some ladies and see how many TXs they have been thru and think how brave they are.
I also think you are very barave esp after this last week. But I feel getting on with it is so much better than dwelling on the 'what ifs'. We too are waiting til the New Year, have our review is in less than 2 weeks. Not thought about the cold tho!

Hopex3 - sending you big hugs    . Your feelings fo being scared are so normal. I'd be like you and want to wait until when my DP was home. Just keep posting your thoughts and feelings. Every reply you'll get will really help.

AFM just got back from a short break. Nice! Had lots of relaxation and shopping. (went to Bicester outlet, tho very nice, not many sizes unless you are size 8 and below!) 
jJust a quick question about acupunture. I notice quite a few ladies are having it or had it. What benefits does it have? and, When would be best to start? 

A big hello to everyone else.

XXX


----------



## jo_11

Hopex3:  Thinking of you honey... I think it's fabulous that you've got as far as you have; I've never made it to OTD!  

Lulu-belle:  Thanks hun, I'm sure I'll be posting my results on here once they come in... as long as I understand them all.  There are so many... worried about karyotyping of DH's sperm... a friend of mine had her DH results yesterday and he has issues with some of the chromosomes; not impossible to overcome but will present more of an issue, including slow growing embies.  There are also lots of tests on individual NK cells which all do different things, and looking at how they react with DH's tissues, and also tests around our compatibility at various levels.  It's like a round of Mr and Mrs    Just hoping there's a suitable prize at the end!

dyellowcar:  Yes, an awful lot to think about but I'm so glad we're going down this route; I've never really bought the 'unexplained' diagnosis, or that it's just down to 'luck', so we're hoping to get some answers.  And if there's nothing immune wise, I may have CGH on my eggs in case it's their fault.  And if it is, we can move to DE.  I'm off to Bicester Village this weekend and can't wait!  Being a size 6-8 and with size 3 feet I usually can stock up... last time I went I got some red suede Jimmy choos which were £140 down from £560  

Hi to everyone else   

AFM, I think I've created a monster with DH... he asked last night if it's worth having another cycle before our immunes results are back, 'just in case it works this time and we don't need anything else'.  Bless him!  Have told him we'll wait 'til the New Year (esp. 'cause of IMSI becoming available at the Lister).

Jo
x


----------



## rubyring

Hi everyone!

Sorry I haven't posted for ages, but I have been reading & keeping up with everyone. Thank you to those who were thinking of me & asking about my 2nd IVF. Well we went to Norway as planned in August. Everything went OK, 1 day less of drugs,  less eggs  than 1st time but got 2 good embryos transferred on day 2. For whatever reason egg collection was  much more painful. We stayed in Norway & saw friends in Oslo for a few  days after. EC was 9th August, test date 24th.

But, on 23rd August I was admitted to hospital with severe abdominal pain. To cut a long story short I was in for the best part of 6 weeks - I spent a few days at home in the middle - had 2 operations (laparotomy), scans & drains. It was all horrible. I finally came home on 4th October, & hopefully my last follow up appointment is next week. The doctors think I developed an infection at egg collection - as they say any procedure is invasive & carries risks. But what I had  is rare, I was just very unlucky. 

I wanted to post but I don't want to scare anybody! Equally I think people should know what can happen. Also with my follow up next week I need to think of everything I want to ask. As for further IVF at this point I really don't think I could ever face it. But whether it's medically OK or not I don't know. DEIVF is less invasive I think? But that brings other issues. Probably we should just be happy as we are! And then some other stories I've heard (of illness & a child dying - sorry bit grim) makes me think I should be thankful for all I have - family, friends etc. Just wish I'd met my DH about 10 years earlier!

Anyway, I am MUCH better now than I was, the scar on my tummy is huge but calming down a lot now, my leg is so much better (convinced the drains messed up nerve/muscle in my leg) & I can potter about quite happily. I'm still off work, they're being very good about it all.



Jo11 - sorry for your BFN   
Alexine - so glad everything went well for you, all the best   
Giatoo - hope all is OK?   
Sezy - so glad everythings going well   
Lulubelle - big hello & thank you   
Hello to everyone else


----------



## alexine

*Blueberry* It's really good to hear from you....we had been wondering how you were, but so sorry you have been through living hell! Did the clinic in Norway comment at all on what happened? You poor woman...I'm glad to hear you are on the mend and that work is being understanding and flexible with you. Take good care of yourself 
*
Hopex3* How are you doing in there missus? Hope you are alright.    

*Jo* The immunes testing sounds really full on. Like Dyellowcar says you are a real trooper and brave for moving ahead in the way that you are. It's also really great to hear that your DH is behind you all the way...you sound like a really great team! I hope you are able to get some answers soon.    
*
Kuki* How are you doing over there? 

Hello *Kizzy Lulu Sezy Gia Helen Dyellowcar Jodes Ddb Justine Reb Mish Claire* and to anyone else I have missed. 

AFM Took off to the mountains this weekend and loads of snow...it feels great to be back here right now.
Another scan next week and AFP bloods for spina bifida testing...  I'm getting lots of twinges and things but no more spotting. 

Take care everyone!    
xxxA


----------



## hopehopehope

blueberry = lovely to hear form you but not so lovely to hear your story, i hope your leg espcially is better soon x

alexine - today 14 days post ET still tummy ache, timy bit of brown spotting this morning and then when i wipe there is a very very slight hint of pale pink. Time will tell x


----------



## jo_11

Blueberry:  Lovely to hear from you; we've been wondering where you've been.  Never imagined the nightmare story though.  So glad everything's fine though (and hope your leg's better soon too).  How traumatic   

Alexine:  Ooooo, the mountains, how lovely!  DH and I were talking the other night about having a few days away, which turned into a 'shall we go skiing', which went from Europe, to then looking at Chateau Whistler on the internet... Oh I wish!  

Hopex3:  Oh my, you must be going totally    by now... hope DH gets home pronto; tomorrow, right?

x


----------



## hopehopehope

yes - tomorrow - was hoping he might give his mother a miss and come home tonight, but then i haven't asked him and he doesn't know i was off work today - probably better not to panic him - bad enough with me.  It's just that with pains AND pinkish stuff (sorry about tmi - if i could post loo roll on here now i would to see what you think!!) am on a real rollercoaster. Pinkish stuff is hardly detectable though, it#s only cos i'm on nicker alert!!


----------



## rubyring

Hi everyone, hope the weekend is going OK for everyone.

Alexine - sorry now you know why I didn't PM you. As for the Norway clinic, I need to email them again this week with all the gory details of what happened - I've been putting it off. Any ideas of how to broach the subject very welcome! I admit I feel lucky to have a job & not be freelance like so many of my friends. As you can imagine I can't do what I do after surgery for much longer than most jobs! How long are you Canada? Hope you're having fun.

Hopex3 - thank you, yes the leg is much better. It was odd cos it was bad for ages & seemed to not change then suddenly improved over a few days, thankfully. Good luck today   

Jo11 - yes very traumatic, & horrible. I still can't believe how long I was in hospital. I feel like I missed the summer, what with tx & then being in hospital. Next summer I am going to find some SUN!! And in Dec we are going to Germany for a few days to do the Xmas markets & gluwein   

Right, off to my afternoon snooze soon xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Hope x 3 ....how did you get on today?


----------



## hopehopehope

bfn - totally gutted


----------



## Kuki2010

Good eveining ladies,

Hope*3, I am so very sorry. I can imagine how you are feeling. Whole thing bloody sucks.. What can I say.. We are here for you.. Get stronger and keep on fighting to have your darling babies. 

Alexine, Thank you for asking. 11 eggs taken out on friday morning. 9 were mature enough for ICSI. 8 fertlized. On monday I will have the best 2 transfer. OTC 27th of Nov. We are hoping to have some to freeze but who knows.. Monday we find out. Dh is going back to UK tomorrow so we will go back to our quiet and boring weeks. Lets hope it will be positive and soem good news in the end. It was very depressing at the start of th week. I had so much liquid in the uterus. Drained quiet a bit on tuesday and friday. Will drain some more on monday before transfer. My doc thinks it was the reason for last BFN. So I am taking a day at the time. We never know in this awful game. 

I think this is my last trial ladies. I so had enough with it. Want to enjooy my life. And actually have a life.. So fed up with it all. 

I hope you are all doing well and enjoying the weeknd. 

Love. Kukixx


----------



## jo_11

Hopex3: I'm so sorry, sweetie. This whole ttc rollercoaster just sucks sometimes  I hope DH is looking after you, and that you're having a large glass of wine (or 10) this weekend to help you cope... red wine has been my best friend for the last week. If you want to discuss Plan B, or C, or D, or whatever, at any time, you know where we are 

Kuki: Fabulous number of eggs, and great fertilisation rate (89%!). I hope everything's OK for transfer on Monday re the liquid. Everything crossed for you









Blueberry: Glad things are getting back to normal. Germany and the gluwein sounds lovely in December!

Kizzy: Is the lady in your ticker how you're looking at the mo??

Hi to everyone else; hope you're having lovely weekends.

xxx


----------



## hopehopehope

thanks Jo - everyone - i will like i've been kicked in the stomache this time, ivf#1 was nowhere near as difficult as this. 
best wishes to everyone. back on the DHEA.


----------



## alexine

*Hopex3* I'm really sorry this wasn't the one. What a hellish ride for you  
Is your DH back? Like Jo says I hope he is taking care of you and you are able to indulge yourself a little.
*
Kuki* Glad to hear those embies are cooking! Sounds like there is a good chance of getting some frosties!     

Hello to everyone else! 

xxxA


----------



## kizzymouse

Hope x 3 - so sorry   
Kuki - good luck   
Jo - yep that's my belly lol


----------



## Helenb33

Hi all

*Hopex3,* I'm so so sorry to hear your news duck. It's just not fair.

I think Jo might be right about the red wine. DH and I shared a bottle when we went out to lunch yesterday for the first time since about 2002, and it was lovely.

*Kuki,* Wow, those are fantastic results! Wishing you all the best.

Hope everybody else is having a good weekend, despite the rain (well, it's rainy in S.E.Engaland, hopefully not everywhere)

Helen x


----------



## Sezy

Aw *Blueberry*, what a total nightmare! Its good to hear from you though, we had all been wondering about you. glad to hear you are on the mend.

*Hopex3* - so sorry for your BFN hon 

*Kizzy* - my belly looks like that too! Are you getting kicked yet? I've been getting them for about 3 weeks now...she like to kick me in the foof!!!!

Big hello to everyone else!

Not much to report here - we went to see Goldfrapp in Brighton on Saturday: absolutely brilliant! We stayed with my sister who lives down there and had a really lovely chilled weekend. LO moving lots, though she's having a quiet day today (probably relxing after all the excitement of the weekend!). I'm now just entering into the 3rd trimester...never thought this would happen!!

Big hugs all round 

Love

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

LOL Sezy    Yep little minx loves to kick me too - sometimes they are really strong and I jump in fright as not expecting it hee hee   

Funnily enuff my LO has been low down today too and kicking me in groin, I gave her a little nudge and she seems to have moved from there now lol   

Blueberry - hope you are feeling ok now


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies,

Hopex3 - sorry to hear your news and how gutted you are feeling. Sending you bug hugs    

Blueberry - your experience sounds dreadful - hope you're feeling stronger every day.

Sezy and Kizzy - loving the big belly news. Gives us all some hope and something to smile about.  

Alexine - your trip sounds wonderful. Are you back in Uk for scans and tests this week. Good luck with them all.

Kuki - you've had a bumper amount of eggs and good rate of fertilised. Hope today brings good news for you.

Jo-11 - how are things with you? 

Afm - nothing much to report. Just waiting for my review next week. Luckily got a mini break this week to Manchester. It's work related but there will be time for some shopping, oh yes! And it'll make the time go faster til tuesday next.


Hi to anyone I misssed.

Love to all.
XXX


----------



## Nathalie 2010

Hi all, been a while.  Lovely to see both Kizzymouse and Alexine are still hanging on in there.  Always gives me comfort dipping back into FF's site.  

Nat


----------



## hopehopehope

natalie - welcome back! not long to go now, when are you starting meds?

I'm in a quandry - shall i go for ivf#3 at lister or have 6 months trying naturally then 
go for egg donor in April??

Have Lister app on 3rd December followed by counselling, hopefully that will help.
Trying to give myself 2 weeks off this roller coaster or i can see me and DH going sparate ways, he
thinks i am 'obsessed', i think i am 'focused'.


----------



## jo_11

Natalie:  Welcome back 

Hopex3:  I'm at the Lister on 3 Dec... what time are you in??  You ARE 'focussed'... my DH thought I was 'obsessed' too, so I've stopped babbling to him about tx so much and just vent on here instead (he doesn't need to know how much I think about things!!).  Not sure if you're interested but there's a couple of new things happening at the Lister (IMSI plus link-up with DE clinic in Spain).

Hope everyone else is OK and having a good week so far.

Jo
x


----------



## justineb

Hello Ladies, just been catching up with thread as went away for w/e for my brother's 40th Bday and had nasty virus........

Hopex3 - really sad for your hun.......it's so disappointing and it really knocks  you sideways......I had to have 2 weeks off work after last BFN and had to have counselling.......sending you a big hug. I understand your dilemma re trying to decide about whether to progress with IVF or go for DE...... Can you discuss with clinic at f/up to help you make decision? I am also 42 had two BFN and we have decided to give it one more go with ARGC and immune investigation.....it is such a hard choice......but I think that is right one for us now. Good luck making your mind up.

Kuki - great news about EC (wow! good number), hope all is progressing ok

Helen- Hi - hope you are feeling a bit better now and planning next steps

Alexine - mountains sound fantastic - hope all tests/scans go well. 

Jo - you had any results from immunes yet?

Hi to Kizzy, Lulu, Sezy,Dyellowcare, Claire, Reb and anyone else I have missed.
JustineBXX


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,
It is day 3dp3dt. I so want to know what's happening in there. I have strange pains hoping they are trying to inbed in there. 
Justineb, not easy to get over BFN and deal with it.. But we have to some how cos our life is precious.. Can not waste away on just treatments really. 
Hope*3, not an easy questions. Weird thing is some people go on to have Donor eggs and get pregnant at once. Some goes on to have again 2-3 and get lucky. If there are oka quality eggs I think I might as well try to carry with my own eggs. Although I really had enought this time around with treatments. I riched to that point people talk about the line to draw..I still have great urge to have more kids but just ran out energy and will to do so.. And ran out money.. 
Dyellowcar, thanks hun. Last time was the same great embies we achieved but ended up with nothing again. I had lots of liquid last tiem this time it was cleared by transfer date. So I am hoping it will make a some kind of difference. But still so much unknow. 
I keep saying to myself it happened twice why not happen again. But lets wait and see if I am going to get lucky again.. 
Love and lots of luck to you all my lovely ladies. 
Hope you are having a good week.
Kukixx


----------



## Jodes17

Hi ladies 
Not been on for a while. 
Hope x3 sorry to hear your news
Kuki good luck with 2ww
Alexine hope all's going well in Canada
Hi to everyone else 
Heard heartbeat yesterday! Wow I felt quite tearful
Also think I'm getting first twinges today! 
Jxx


----------



## jo_11

Jodes:  Awwww, how lovely.  It must've been a very emotional moment   

Kuki;  Argh, the torture of the 2ww.  Glad they removed the liquid; those embies must be at blastocyst level now and starting to hook into your system     

Justine:  Nothing re the immunes as yet.  They send the tests to Chicago to do what they have to do (which seems v complicated and takes time); I've got my follow-up next Friday when most of the results (except karyotype and hidden c) will be back.  Sorry, I've lost track a bit; have you done any of your tests yet?

Hi to everyone else 

Jo
x


----------



## justineb

Jodes - must be amazing to hear heart beat for first time.....

Jo - will have my tests when I got to ARGC for mid cycle scan (part of monitoring cycle) - just waiting for AF to turn up...tests and scan will be on days 10-14 - so probably in next 2-3 weeks. If we are lucky we might have results and have an idea about what  treatment schedule might be before Xmas!!

Kuki - yes, agree we have to not let it get better of us.... Took me by surprise a bit - but am getting there.Hope you settle into 2ww. Fingers crossed for you.

JustineBXXX


----------



## jo_11

Justine:  Just being nosey... d'you know which tests you're having


----------



## justineb

Jo, no they just told me I would have immune tests that go to Chicago, I will find out specifics I guess when I get them done......or perhaps I will try to find out now. JustineBXX


----------



## LemonD

Hi ladies,

I'm back from our chilled and relaxing break in sunny Gran Canaria - can't believe the weather is so lovely out there and sooooo rubbish here.  After being back at work for a few days I now seriously have the holiday blues.

Haven't caught up with all the posts yet, but will have a read later.

Jo_11 - hope you're doing o.k.  Not long to go till your follow up appointment.

Jodes - Hearing bubs HB must have been an amazing moment - I'd be in floods of tears.

Justineb - I'm just waiting for AF to arrive before I start my monitoring cycle at The ARGC too.  She's due next Wednesday!  I need to phone the day she arrives to arrange an appointment for the mid cycle scan and immune tests.  Good to see someone else doing the monitoring cycle at the same time   

Kuki - good luck with the 2WW - hope you're managing to keep yourself busy.

Alexine - hope you're enjoying your break in Canada and that everything is well.

Hope x 3 - I don't think you're obsessed, you just want to get cracking again and who can blame you.  Hope you manage to reach a decision soon.

Nat - Good to see you back.  Bet you can't wait to get cracking again - when are you starting?

A big hello to everyone else.

Off to catch up.

Jo xx


----------



## hopehopehope

hi all!!
Jodes - that's great  
Jo-11 - am at lister on Friday 3rd at 2pm with jaya then counselling at 3pm - will you be around - would be great just to say hiya!!


----------



## jo_11

Hopex3:  Just re-looked at my diary, and    that I am, have realised I'm in at the Lister on Thu 2 Dec; 2pm with Dr Thum (to talk about my immunes results), then 3pm with Dr Tolba for follow-up... I'm basically being you but a day early!  Sorry I won't get to meet you this time.

Hi to everyone else; just sneaking on at work so got to be quick!

Jo
x


----------



## ClaireBuc

Hopex3 - really sorry about the result, it is never easy. 

Jodes - how lovely to hear the heartbeat, i think all of us would cry.

Kuki - good luck on your 2ww, wondering what's going on in there drives us mad  

Jo - You can get your chicago results faxed to you prior to your appointment, then post them on the immune and investigation section and someone will give you an idea of what they mean, it will help when you visit Dr G to discuss as you can look into it before hand.

Hi to everyone else.

Clairex


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,
End of day 4. Going absolutely mad. No signs what's so ever. Trying to stay positive but keep finding myself thinking and getting sinking feeling that this one did not work either. Awful.. 
Last nite I found a friend of a friend. Tried her FET's against her husband saying that he does not want another child. They had their first son on the second trial. But friend did not want to waste her embies. There were 2 of them. And she had a terrbile 2WW. Constant crying arguing and lifting her son for 5 floor appartment. And Last week she found out one of them implanted. In the end she did not wanted to be pregnant but now she is.. She is going to have the baby if all goes well but her husband still hates the whole idea of having another child. 
Nature and life sucks sometimes.. I think it is all to do with you have to not to be desperate about having a child and chill about it.. And I am so bloody not any of these.. I am very desperate to have children and I don't think I can ever truly chill about this.. Ever.. 
Sorry for downer.. 
Still tring to stay sane.. 
Wishing you all a lovely weekend.. Enjoy it for me too..
Love. Kukixx


----------



## alexine

Hi Girls greetings from the Big Freeze! Minus 20 today but it was clear and bright so not too bad.

*Kuki* Hang in there missus!  How much longer are you in Turkey or are you now back in the UK? It sounds like your friend is in a rather complicated situation with her DH and baby. I can't imagine what it would be like to be in a relationship with someone who hated the idea of another child....very tricky and not ideal for a little person coming into this crazy world. Also a difficult thing for you to hear whilst you are in the middle of your 2ww...would get under my skin too!

*Jo* How's it going? I don't understand all the ins and outs of the immune testing but if I've got this bit right, did they send your blood work to Chicago and are you now waiting for a review in a couple weeks at the Lister? I hope they are able to give you some answers which gives you a new tack to move forward.   
*
Jojo* Hello! Grand Canaria would really fab right about now....glad to hear you had a good break! What's your next move? Did you decide on the Lister or ARGC?

*Kizzy Lulu ClaireBuc Justine Reb Gia Helen Jodes Sezy Natalie Dyellowcar* Hello! 

*Hopex3* How are you doing?  Good luck with the Lister in a couple weeks!    

*Bluberry* How are you hanging in with the leg?  Hope you are feeling stronger...when are you back at work?

I had another scan today....different system than the UK. They are not supposed to tell you anything ...poor guy I really prodded him and did get a bit of info. Heartbeat, cervix and size all okay but that was about it. He said you mature ladies are something else with the questions....I was like a hawk watching for facial expressions...hmmm. I guess I will have to wait to meet up with my frosty OBGYN in a couple weeks.
I'll see how it goes but there is something about her and the office that really rubs me the wrong way. They got my info on the AFP blood work order completely wrong. Indicating not IVF and no bleeding...girl in the office who called me sweatpea a few weeks back said...the doctor must have got me mixed up with someone else!  Not good...anyway...
All pretty much okay here....have started my seasonal gigging...my mum is driving me crazy though and my mood is short and on the firey side.  Hopefully it's the hormones and not who I really am! 

Keep well everyone,
xxxA


----------



## hopingx

Hello ladies
I am going for my 1st IVF (me 41, hubby almost 43), living in dubai but from the UK. Treatment may start next week with injections day 2 so just waiting for my period due any day. sorry to ask basics but just wondering what to expect with injections administering and side effects- all advise welcome.
finding it hard to keep positive as been told left it all very late, but thats just life- better late then never?
looking forward to your advise and support-thanks xxx


----------



## justineb

Hopingx - welcome - plenty of us start late - I guess that's the way life is now. I got referred at 39 after 2 years TTC  but actually started investigations (lap & dye) at 40 and started IVF process at 41.......OH mother got very ill and sadly died in mean time, so it just wasn't possible to do it earlier.  I had first complete cycle at 42 as first cycle was abandoned as I was allergic to Buserlin! With first full cycle, I had flare protocol (no down regging)......Injections are not so bad - I varied jab site each day (found tum painful- usually opted for leg or side of bum). But as ovaries got bigger I found it very uncomfortable. It's important to drink lots of fluid and rest as much as you can.

Kuki - hang on in there. Am really feeling for you now as it's so tough to go through 2WW, but must be a nightmare thinking about friend and her hubby's reaction....like Alexine said it's sad to think of a little one being born to that. Hopefully he will come round. At my last clinic they won't proceed with FET unless both partner's consent even though consent given initially, you actually have to do consent forms again. Try to think of your lovely embies snuggling up inside and hold on to the fact that many people feel nothing and get BFP!! Also, you have some frosties left over so you can hopefully try again if it doesn't work this time. 

Alexine - sounds frustrating to not get more info at scan.....goodluck for when you go back to sweetpea land!!

JoJoPlink - some winter sun sounds like a good idea!! It will be great to share ARGC experiences and to more or less start monitoring at same time. No sign of my AF yet. Was a bit worried incase it came yesterday - making it a challenge to get blood done Monday......

Hi everyone else. JustinebXX


----------



## kizzymouse

Hello everyone  
4D scan was amazing ...here's a wee peek at our munchkin 

http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r258/kizzymouse/KELLY_47.jpg


----------



## Mish3434

Aww Kizzy thats a fab picture, 3D scans are fab    Do you know the flavour? How's the MS is it easing now?   

Shelley xx


----------



## alexine

Hey Kizzy beautiful photo of your wee one! You must be so chuffed...she is a lovely one!  
xxxA


----------



## kizzymouse

Thanks ladies    - Shelley - yes we know we are having a gorgeous wee girl!   
Still have bouts of MS but not as bad


----------



## ClaireBuc

Kizzy - fantastic picture lovely to be able to see her.   

Claire x


----------



## justineb

Kizzy - lovely scan, she's gorgeous.


----------



## kizzymouse

thanks ladies


----------



## Jodes17

Lovely scan Kizzy x


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,

Wishing you all a great week.. 

Kizzy, beautiful little girl!!! Kxx

7dp3dt. 5 days to go.. 5 sleeps is better. I have avery deep peaciful feeling so not sure if it is cos they are still with me.. I hope so.. 

Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## kizzymouse

Kuki - praying for you


----------



## Kuki2010

Kizzy, thank you so much.. I need it.. This is my last trial. I am so tired with it all. Can not do this anymore.. I have 4 frozen one I will try in summer if does not work. or it works I will try them at some point.. 
I have wrote to DH a minute ago saying that's it. I don't want to try anymore. I ran out energy for treatments. I want to enjoy our life with what we have got. I have my precious darling to thank for.. Yes I will be always think I wanted more children. Yes will long for them but can not do another year of living from one treatment to another.. I just can not.. 
I hope my darlings are still with me. At least one of them is.. 
Dear I talked too much.. 
Thank you again for your prayers.. Kukixx


----------



## kizzymouse

Well we said this was our last go and it worked ( on 9th attempt!) so do not give up hope just yet, keep sending those precious embies positive thoughts


----------



## jo_11

Kizzy:  What a cute 4D bub you have there, with a lovely little button nose, bless her!  Gosh, didn't realise this was your 9th attempt; 10/10 for perseverance   

Claire:  Thanks for the tip re Dr G results; I'm hoping they can email over as we don't have a reliable fax at work (not sure anyone uses it anymore!).  

Alexine:  It sounds like things are v different over in Canada during pregnancy; are you there to stay or coming back?  Re immunes, I'm going back to the Dr where I had them done, for his opinion; and will then hot-foot it over to the Lister for their view.  I'm inclined to go with what the Lister suggests, but we'll see what's wrong first.  

Kuki:  Hang in there love!  Lots of positive, stick vibes heading your way         

Hopingx:  Welcome to the thread.  I've not had any side effects from the injections at all although some ladies say they get tired.  Hope the stimming's going well.  Feel free to ask if you have any worries/questions.  Yes, we've all left it a bit later to start having a family but what can you do?  There's no reason why it can't work for us, as this thread shows, ladies do get pg in their 40s 

Hi to Jodes, Lulu-Belle, Justine, Hopex3, Sezy, Dyellowcar, Mish, Reb, and everyone else, and hope you're well.  

AFM, as well as the immune stuff going on, feeling the need for some time out/off.  Was thinking of going skiing but DH has suggested having a week-long detox, so I've booked that today and we're going early Jan.  It involves twice daily self-administered colonics and all sorts    Quite looking forward to it tbh (but I'm weird like that!).

Jo
x


----------



## Kuki2010

Kizzy, you are amazing. I think I said that before anyway. Strong ladies you are.. Well deserved little amazing girly will be in your life very soon. And you will never believe she is yours. Dd is going to be 3 in a couple of weeks and everyday I look at her and still can not believe she is mine..

Jo, both sounds great. Just enjoy and get yourself back to happy self and tackle the rest had on after those well deserved breaks.. 

Kukixx


----------



## ClaireBuc

Kuki - 2ww is the worst especially the nearer you get to testing,   for a positive for you.

Jo - Def get it sent to you as Dr G is great but doesn't say too much, great to have a partner who is also into the detoxing, if i mentioned that to my husband he would have a fit!

Had an app with Dr G today to see what happened from an immune point of view as seeing doc at Barts tomorrow eve to find out what happened, still cant get my mind round the fact that i had 16 eggs and 12 feritilised abnormally ie:- two sperms in each, Dr G wouldnt give me any advice on this and said it may be a egg quality thing or hormone levels might not have been right, however if it was a quality thing i dont get how the remaining 4 eggs were grade 1 and apparently so good that my consultant said at et that she is sure i would get twins from that batch of eggs so what happened? Hopefully will find out more tomorrow and am probably looking to do my next tx with Dr G as the level of treatment is apparently much better.

Clairex


----------



## Sezy

Just wanted to say a quick 'Hi'   to everyone!  Been really busy here - its that time of year where lots of people start to feel low and depression rears its ugly head, so the clinic is buzzing at the moment   

Kizzy - lovey scan hon!  We thought about having one of those too, but DH decided he wanted to keep what she lookes like as a surprise for the big day!

No time for personals, but I just wanted to say, wherever you are in your treatment, stay strong and keep the faith    

Had my 28 weeks appointment yesterday, everything going great, and liitle one is kicking away as I'm sat here!  Heartburn BAD, but I'm certainly not complaining    Bump HUGE, but mw said growth is perfect...so BAH, to everyone who has been saying I look like I'm 8 months gone (which they have!)   

Love and hugs to you all!

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

good news Sezy   
I love my bump...it's certainly growing now - everyone thinks it's quite neat, but I feel like a baby elephant LOL   

Kuki and Jo - DH and I very nearly gave up after 7 goes - had a year and a bit off, but the feeling I should be a mum wouldn't go away and lucky I got an amazing DH who agreed to carry on   

Wishing you all the best on your journeys


----------



## Sezy

Kizzy, I can totally relate to amzing Dh's - mine didn't even want children and yet he agreed to take this journey with me because my yearning was so strong, and even after the heartbreak of our two losses, he still agreed to another go; such is his love for me.  I love my man to peices   

Lets hear it for our wonderful DH's     who put up with so much whilst we're on this journey!

Right, off into clinic now - lets see if I can turn someones life around and make them happy today!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Sezy - mine even helped me cut toenails the other night    Couldn't reach properly cos of bump LOL   

I don't think I could cut his hee hee


----------



## Kuki2010

Kizzy,
It is the best time ever. Just enjoy every single minute of it.. 
So sweet of your DH.. We are so very luck ladies indeed.. 

Sezy, what do you do? Wish I had a job I could make a huge difference like you.. 

So glad you are here..

Bought some more tests today. Tomorrow morning I am going to start testing.. Here I go.. Day 9 tomorrow. Should be a faint line there.. Will write tomorrow as soon as I can.. Specially it there is any kind of line in there. 

Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## alexine

Hello ladies a bit scared....been diagnosed with placenta previa. My mum lost a baby at 7 months with this....
Bed rest for me...
xxxA


----------



## hopingx

Hello ladies
just to let you know am starting the treatment tomorrow, 1st day of injections for 1st IVF....and so the journey begins. am worried but excited! any tips from you on how to make the injection taking any easier over the next few days? and ofcourse how to keep a positive attitude throughout!


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,
Alexine, close monitoring and it will be ifne. Make sure you go and see the specialist at least eveyr other week. Hardly anybody loses babies dthis day for this..   
Hopingx,goodluck with the treatment. positive att. is the most importan and relaxing about it another. Hard to do both keep on trying. Injections I am so very scared of them this time first time ever I did my own.

*Here it goes;*
Drunk lots of water last nite and went to sleep about 11pm after my Zita West CD. Got up at 4am bursting for a wee. And thought this is it lets do it. And in less than a min. There was a very very very faint line. On cheap boots hpt. So I am hopeful today. And very happy but courtious. With my twins day8 line was faint but day9 line was a bit better than todays got to say. but of course there were two of them there than.. I will test tomorrow morning. Hoping for a stronger line. Saturday blood test will show if hormons are heathy level. My M/c was 51 hcg. I would like it for it to be well over 110 or so.. And I think I will get another hcg test done on monday tos ee if doubling. With m/c it was doubling so nicely but I ended up m/c anyway. The worry does not stop. With line it is just a torching of journey gets even worse. 
Nevermind ladies..Not knowing if there are two or one makes it difficult to relax. If there is one in there and there is faint line on day9 I will be really happy with. Cos for singleton it is very early. But if both taken cos it seems the pains like when I had my twins. Twinges are on left and right. Makes me worry there are two but unhealthy darlings in there.. 
I can analyse this to death no problem. Sorry ladies..Another thing about my body, everybody is different. My hormons does not come quick, very slow process. Some ladies this happens so very quickly..
Over all. I am so very happy but very nervous at the same time. Roll on tomorrow's testing.. And please be a better line..
Wishing lots of luck who are testing today.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## ClaireBuc

Kuki - how fantastic,   , keep up the testing i'm sure the line will get darker each time.


Claire x


----------



## alexine

Kuki this is really great! I'm with Clare....those lines will get darker!  Sending you lots of        

Thanks Kuki also for the words of encouragement....been kind of emotionally charged around here today as my mum lost a baby after me at 7 months from PP. It is really worrying her and bringing up old stuff for her and my dad. I really hope everything ends up being okay for my baby. Feel like I am getting another dose of the fear... 

I hope everyone else is doing okay!    

xxxA


----------



## Kuki2010

Alexine,
I can imagine how worrying it is for you and parents. All bringing up again. When any woman lose a child that close to birth it is never forgotten and they count it as they were born lived. My mum lost a sun before me at birth. Still not known why. And she always refers him as my older brother. And still longs for him. 
You get your great specialist and get monitor PP at all levels. If need be they can take her/him out early. You won't lose it.. Just rest and relax as much as you can.. Can you actually not work till you give birth to the precious?
Love. Kukixx


----------



## justineb

Hello ladies.....

Kuki, delighted for you!! Hope line grows stronger - sounds like a good sign.

Alexine - I have a friend who has the same - she is due on 14th Jan - she's not worried because results are so positive today. I think it's really important to not pick up on your mum's sorrow as that was a long time ago, try not to let the worry affect you this time and believe you can do it!! Also look at all miracles of babies born early. I have another friend who had her little one at 24 weeks. He needed smallish operations on his heart but is otherwise fine!

Hoping X - good luck with jabs!!

I have started monitoring cycle with ARGC, had day 1-3 bloods yesterday and have mid cycle scan and immune tests next week.

Big hellos to everyone else.

JustineBXXX


----------



## kizzymouse

Alexine, have pm'd you - stay positive hunny    It will be fine   

Kuki - woo hoo!!       A line is a line. I got very faint line on boots own brand too on 8dp5dt - but got a pregnant on CB digi later on in the day.
I had HCG test done on 9dp5dt = 73 and on 13dp5dt = 718.

I am sure the lines will just get darker, good luck for blood test


----------



## dd_b

Hi ben away from the thread a while.
Just wanted to say hello

*jo_11* hi!

*Alexine*   

*Kizzy* that scan is amazing, it must make the experience very real, seeing your little one like that.

*Kuki*    to you and your tests!

love to all


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies,

Kuki2010- wow a little faint line, but a line none the less! Good luck for testing tomorrow hopefully a darker line tomorrow.  

Alexine  - that must be scary for you, but make sure you rest plenty and look after yourself.

Sezy and Kizzy - lovely news on bumps and scans. And it's wonderful to have a lovely DH. My DP has been super and massaged me every night during last TX.

Hopingx - Best wishes for your treatment, it is very exciting but also seems to drag as counting each day til next stage. Be kind to yourself and give yourself little treats where you can.

Justineb - hope your monitoring cycle goes well.

Jo-11 - not sure I'd fancy all those colonics! but certainly feel very 'sparkly' after it all!

AFM - had our  review yesterday and consultant was lovely. No specific answers to why last TX was BFN but he said there were so many positives that my percentage of acheiving a PG was well above the national average for my age. He said we should carry on TTC naturally as there is still a good chance for us and I can start TX in January with a few tweaks to drugs (mostly stimms). We are both very excited and it was great to see my DP with such a big smile on his face as we left the clinic. Going to enjoy xmas and New year and then concentrate on preparing for TX in Jan/Feb as this is when my next cycle would fall.

Love to all and hello to any I missed.
XXX


----------



## jo_11

Alexine:  Sorry to hear you've got a low-lying placenta.  I'm not sure this is linked to mc though is it?  As the others have said, I'm sure the likelihood of anything bad happening is in the minority.  And it's good they already know this, so you can have regular scans etc (presume that's what they're doing?).  What must be almost more difficult if seeing your Mum having to re-live her experience... there's nothing to say this'll be yours though honey   

Dyellowcar:  Sounds like you and DP are looking forward to a New Year and new tx; that's what we like to hear 

Justine:  You'll have to walk us through your monitoring cycle.  

Kuki:  A line is a line; excellent news!!!!!  Fingers crossed that it'll get darker (I'm sure it will).

dd_b:  PM if you're around Thursday; there's only 4 of us so far, so a nice number 

Hi to everyone else!

Jo
xxx


----------



## Sezy

*Kuki *- You got a second line hon, no matter how faint!! I got faint ones to begin with....   Oh, and you aked what I do...DH and I are both psychotherapists (DH is a hypnotherapist too, so I'm having hypnobirthing, which is one of the things he does - lucky me!). I love what I do - its great to have someone come into clinic in a very low sapce and to see them leaving with a smile on their fce and hope in their heart 

*Alexine* - I know that you are having an anxious time knowing what your mum went through, but please remember that things have come a long way since then, and the monitoring you will receive now will go a long way to looking out for the safety of you and your baby 

*Kizzy* - DH not gone quite that far yet, but I'm at the stage now where I need help getting out of the bath - its quite a sight to see, lol!!! I've booked in to get a pedicure and leg & lady garden wax next week as I just can't get round the bump now - no topiary been done down there for ages now  He made me melt last night - I was just about to eat some very hot pasta when he said "careful, its hot!", to which I replied "well I know, thats why I'm blowing on it", he then said "I just don't want all that heat on top of my baby daughters head!!" - its the first time he's referred to her as his daughter, and my heart went all gooey 

Hugs to all,

xxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Aww Sezy    So sweet


----------



## alexine

Hi Girls!

*Kuki* How's it going with the pee sticks??    

*dyellowcar* Glad to hear you got some good news from the consultant! In the meantime lucky you being able to enjoy some  !

*Jo* Glad to hear that the immunes ball is rolling...hope you get some answers! Where are you going skiing? I'm jealous...we are getting loads of snow but no mogul munching for me! 
*
Justine* Good luck with the ARGC!    
*
Hopingx* How are you doing with the jabbing? Weirdly after a few days I actually started liking it.  I am sure it's been mentioned to you already but drink lots of water..I also ate about 5 brazil nuts every day. As far as keeping positive I found meditating really helped...Good luck to you...exciting!    
*
Clarebuc* Good luck with the immunes with Dr G!

Hello *Sezy Kizzy Lulu Gia Hopex3 ddb Reb Natalie Jodes Helen Blueberry* and to anyone else I may have missed!

Thanks girls for the encouraging info and positive vibes! Today I toasted the frosty OBGYN and got a second opinion. Doc number 2 who explained things properly to me said no need for bed rest just take it easy and yes I can play/work! Frosty doc didn't even offer to write me letter to sign me off work...just said bed/toilet/shower/no sex (I wish ) that's it!  Situation is not ideal but manageable. I am relieved....I think my poor mum was reliving the horror of losing her baby 35 years ago. From what she told me it sounds like it wasn't handled properly and was avoidable...anyway. I'm hanging in....

Keep well everyone!
   
xxxA


----------



## Kuki2010

Good  morning my dear ladies,
Today my day10 and the line came quickly and a lot stronger than yesterday. I think we did it this time. Still can not believe it. Saturday will be day 12 blood test will give an indication if there is one or two and if any of them healthy.. Can not wait..
Will carry on with testing till saturday morning. I ran out Boots own hpts. I have bought 2 one pounder testers for tomorrow and saturday. So let's see what kind of line I will get from them.
I can not tell you how happy I am. I am sure you can all imagine how..
Love you all. Thank you so much for your support.. 
Kukixx


----------



## alexine

*Kuki*            !!!
I am so pleased for you...that's such great news for you and your family! Well done missus!   
xxxA


----------



## Kuki2010

Alexine, thank you.. I am on cloud 9!!! Flying all over! Dh is very scared of having twins but I am not.. It will be very hard work but as long as they are healthy we shall cope and will be fine. Can not wait till saturday. 2 more sleeps.. 

How are you today?

Kukixx


----------



## Mish3434

Kuki,  Well done you xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Well done Kuki, fabulous news


----------



## justineb

Hey Kuki, great news!!! Success gives us all a little bit of hope.

JustinebXXXX


----------



## jo_11

Kuki:  Yeyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!  Well done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'd be secretly hoping for twins, so, no I wouldn't be scared either 

Alexine:  Glad you got a 'better' opinion off a non-frosty doc.  I'd be inclined to go back and    the first one around the head    We're not going skiing in the end... I gave DH the choice but he said he preferred to go on a week long detox, so that's what we're doing (fasting and twice daily colonics   ).

x


----------



## alexine

*Jo *Oh right...for some reason I got the impression you were going skiing and doing the colonics!  Never had one of those but I have been curious about doing a serious detox..... went out with a guy once who wanted to give me an enema bag as a pressie...he also wanted me to tend goats with him in the interior of BC...  

I feel like giving frosty doc a bit of a  but have been told I need to keep a lid on it....my nice person filter is thinning and I am finding I can lose it when the BS is flying. Anyway perhaps back to the mediation...hope you are keeping well. 
xxxA


----------



## hopingx

Hello ladies
had my 1st injection yesterday at the clinic (225iu Gonal F), I guess short protocol as they have just given me that and enough for 4 doses then scan on monday to see how am reacting on day 5. am glad to say it was fine, am doing my own injection today but am calmer now I know they are not painful. Thanks for the advice , I know it is early days.
Has anyone else started on that dosage, does it sound "normal" whatever that may be! what should I expect on 5 day scan- any sign of follicles already?


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,
Day 11 testing and line came up straight away and beautiful line onmyu cheap 1 pounder turkish(german) tests. Cannot believe really. It is real positive. It once withmy m/c Ihad faint positive come to otd it has dissapeared. I was worried that will happen and now I think it is going to be okay. Can not wait to see the level of HCG tomorrow.

Hopingx, there is no normal dose. Everybody needs a different meds and dosage. I took 300iu Gonal F and 150 medolriyle I think it call. So 450. I always needed more drugs to creat the numbers I creat.. I know in Uk they keep dosoage low too. The scan will show how many folies in there and how big they are. According to all the meds will be adjusted.Wishing you lots of luck. And weldone you doing your own injections. I was on my 5th treatment and finally had the guts to do my own injections so weldone you..

How is everybody today?

Last few days I am so snappy and like pmting.. Has anybody felt like that before apporaching OTD?

Love. Kukixx


----------



## kizzymouse

Kuki - I am SURE your HCG level will be great tomorrow


----------



## hope25

Hello all

was on this site a while ago...had ivf this time last year which ended in an ectopic..I am due for ec next week as my stimms finishes on mon...however am suffering from bronchial pneumonia and terrified that the drs will cancel my cycle..  

Hoping to make a super fast recovery so i can go under GA.

I only have 2 large follicles this time and 5 small ones ...last year I had 12 eggs so am disappointed...can 1 year really make so much difference...i have been taking dhea on and off...hoping it makes some improvement.

Please pray for my speedy recovery or will loose this cycle and £££££ not to mention precious time

will keep you all posted.

luv
hope25
xx


----------



## hopehopehope

Hope25 - you poor thing - the only thing they might not be able to do in a general for egg collection - can you have it under sedation at your clinic??

Alexine - aagghhhh - doctors, i am really ****** for you  as i was hoping that you might get to enjoy the pregnancy now you're well out of danger zone. Please ty for me!! as the other ladies have said, PP is no longer a reason for loss except in very rare cases. i have two friends who had PP, both with healthy babies. Please try not to worry honeyx Frosty doc can*off. Are you working in canada now? Tha twas quick, I don't know ow you manage it all - living abroad, ivf , moving house and new job all in 4 months!!

Kuki - amazing news, i am so very pleased for you. i think you can stop testing now  


lots of love to everyone i haven't mentioned. have to go as i have very bad back and can't sit for long xx


----------



## Sezy

Woooohooooooo Kuki!!!     

Alexine - sent you a PM hon xxxx

Felt a little foot sticking out the other day - I gave it a gentle prod and she pulled it back in - so cute!  Have been getting a lot of feelings that baby is doing this   in my tummy this week too - very weird feeling!

Big hugs to everyone!

xxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Sezy, the movements are great aren't they - my munchkin has been very active this last week


----------



## Sezy

*Kizzy* - I love feeling her move, its amazing! She's been very active this past few weeks, and she does have the odd quiet day where I think she has probably knackered herself out! Be prepared for a change in the movements though - as space gets limited they have less room for the really strong kicks and you get more poking and wriggling!! Have you had the bouncing belly yet? What about a kick in the foof??

xxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Have had a few kicks in groin lol    
No movements which show on the outside yet...I thought I felt a different kick about 5am this morning....it might have been an outside one, can't wait for DH to feel them!


----------



## Helenb33

Hi 
Just swinging by to see how you are doing

*Kuki* - yay, that is fantastic news. Congratulations to you!!!!

*Jo11* - hope your immune results help to give an explaination and enable you to plan your next steps. Holiday sounds like a fab idea, although you are braver than me with the old colonics, I think that I would have wimped out and gone skiing...

*Alexine*, sorry to hear that you have had some worrying news, I'm thinking of you and wishing you well.

*Hopex3*, How are you getting on? I hope you have bounced back a little from your BFN? I find that I have good and bad days still. Have you decided what you want to do next?

*Hope25*, hello, I'll keep everything crossed for you. I had a poor response in my ICSI cycle and got a really nice message from a lady who only had 1 good egg and still went on to get a BFP, so hang on it there it can happen.

Hi to everybody else too, sorry if I've skipped on sending you a personal.

We've been to see our consultant this week, and are going to try egg donor programme at Shady Grove, providing that we can qualify for their shared risk programme. It will mean goodbye to all our savings, but I think worth trying. If not accepted on this, we will go to Barcelona for DE instead. Am feeling quite scared about this, have decided it's because I don't want to let myself hope that this time it might actually work. Wierd how the old mind works huh?!

Love and best wishes to all
Helen x


----------



## Kuki2010

My news ladies. HCG is 319. Doc things twins! I am sooooo happy. Monday I have to retest to see if it is going to double. Friday morning I will go and see the sacks and if there are any babies inside. I cannot wait for that. Sooo worried my old body won't able to handle it but all I can do my best and hope that we are going to be okay..

I can not believe I am actually writing all these down.. Still in total shock..

Hope you all are doing okay. 

Love. Kukixx


----------



## alexine

*Kuki* Sounds like you have two buns in the oven! How fantastic....I'm really pleased for you!
   
xxxA


----------



## Kuki2010

Alexine,
I can not believe it. I will as soon as I see them on the scan on friday. And hoping they are healthy and in the right place. 
I am in a dream at the mo. And I don't want for it to be end. 
How are you today?
Kukixx


----------



## hopehopehope

kuki - thats great news xxx
helen - have you thought about DE in Czch tis so much cheaper at E3200 xx


----------



## kizzymouse

great news Kuki


----------



## alexine

*Kuki* Enjoy it! You have come a long way!
I'm doing okay thanks but sometimes I feel like a walking time bomb....so far no bleeding but I have been told to expect some so I am a little nervous as to WHEN?  I just need to keep calm..... 
xxxA


----------



## kizzymouse

Alexine - I hope it won't be a problem for you and you don't bleed


----------



## dyellowcar

Wow! Kuki that is so exciting!!! Bet you are in a dream tooo, I would be.

Alexine - hope you're keeping rested up.

Hope x3 How come you've got a bad back? What you been up to?

Hi to everyone else - hope you're having a great weekend.

AFM - DP and his friend are busy plastering the hallway and landing! Yes at 6.43 on a Sat evening. Oh well it'll be great when it's done. 

Love to all

XXX


----------



## jo_11

Kuki: Fabulous news that the hcg levels are so high; well done you and DH!!

Alexine: So glad you got the second opinion; hope you're enjoying life back in Canada... Don't remember if you said, is that 'bye bye' to the UK now?

Dyellowcar: Plastering (rather than being plastered) on a Sat night is rather odd but I guess it's nice to be an observer rather than a participant! 

Hello to Kizzy, Justine, Hopex3, Reb, Jodes, Sezy et al.

AFM, appt with Dr G all went ok... It's a bit weird as, on one hand you want nothing wrong but then you're thinking 'why no BFP so far' and on the other hand you want things wrong but are then thinking 'how can we overcome this, and how much have we spent without knowing these things'. Well, we fall in the second camp and have been told we need (in brief), humira, double dose folic acid, clexane, intralipids and gestone. Going for a second opinion at the Lister on Thu (with immunes specialist), as well as follow-up with my consultant (who's not into immunes but will take steer from immunes specialist).


----------



## hopehopehope

jo - that's interesting - i wonder what lister will come up with?

Dyeyellowcar - i think they hurt my back when they got me off the bed after the general anaesthetic for IVf, that's when it started.


----------



## justineb

Kuki, fabulous news. Big congratulations. I really hope you get twins! I'd be hoping for two.......

Jo_11 - it's good to hear you have some answers re immunes. I wonder how long your immune treatment will take and when you will be able to get going again?

Alexine, I'm so glad you feel more positive now. Hope all is Ok in Canada...we are having a big freeze over here now......

Hi to everyone else, hope you are having great w/e's.  

I am supposed to be at ARGC for immunes on Thursday morning, but as blizzard is forecast for Tuesday/Wednesday I am a bit worried about making the 130 miles ..... Fingers crossed for  a melt before then.

Justineb xxxx


----------



## dd_b

*Hope3*

I had a bad back from a EC. I am very small and I think they had me in a funny position and I also had very painful hips. SO I told them next time and I was fine. I guess they see so many people and for most that is not a problem, but I am only 4 11 so I need to be at the bottom of the bed to give them a good spread!!! 

I had a lovely lady AN and she was much gentler. The guy before was massive and I think he handled me as if I was him. My hand was very swollen for a week from him shoving the premed needle in without much care. Hope I don't have him again, and if I do, I'll be telling him. 

Keep warm. I'm sure it'll go soon.

*Kuki*- Congrats again!
x


----------



## LemonD

Hi ladies,

Hope you're all keeping warm!

Kuki - Congratulations on your BFP and the news that it could be twins - fantastic.  I'd be on cloud 9 too - enjoy!

Alexine - Hope you're o.k. - hang on in there and take things easy.

Jo_11 - I know what you mean about the immunes, I guess you kind of want them to say that there are issues so that there's a reason for things not working out.  It'll be interesting to hear what The Lister say - let us know.

Dyellowcar - Hope the hallway is looking fab this morning!

Does anyone know about E2 levels (Oestradiol)? - I've just had my hormone profile results back from my GP for my monitoring cycle at the ARGC and my E2 is 61 pmol/L, which I think is very, very low - I'm a bit worried as I've been Googling (and really wish I hadn't) and that kind of result doesn't seem to register anywhere!  Be good to hear from anyone that's a bit of an E2 expert - Jo_11, don't suppose you know do you hun?

Keep warm ladies.

Jo xx


----------



## jo_11

Jojopink:  I'm assuming your E2 was a day 3 level?  If so, then that's v v good   Ideally it should be below 80 on day 3, so I don't think you should worry about it at all.  Results on the lower end tend to be better for stimming and as the range starts at 25, you're fine I think.

Hopex3:  Hope you're feeling better soon.

Justine:  Fingers crossed the roads will be clear on Thursday... I hope so too as I'm in for a couple of appointments... from memory you're coming from Bristol/Wales (?), so I expect the M4 will be one of the first roads to be cleared.  

Hi to everyone else 

xxx


----------



## LemonD

Jo_11 - yes it was day 3'ish (more 2 really).  On the range from my GP it reads -44 to 145 Post Meonopausal, so that's why I was worried.  I think I need to stop Googling and worrying myself stupid!


----------



## Kuki2010

My dear lovies,

Thank you all for your great messages.. Still very worried. Can not wait to find out if it is doubled? If it has I will relax a bit till friday morning scan.. Want to see the babies in the sacks than a bit more enjoyment and relaxation about it till next scan.. 

2 weeks till we go back home.. I still can not believe we might be going back home as 4 instead of 2 of us.. 

Kukixxxx


----------



## hopehopehope

jojopink - that's a good reading i think - mine was 200 on Day 3 which is way too high. i think the doc ranges you have seen are mid cycle - you're E2 must be low at the start of your cycle then it goes up and i think it peaks around ovulation time. So- you have low E2 and low FSH - you should be responding fantastically to stimulation if they gt you on the right protocol - for me i reposnded much better to short antagonist rather than short agonist - still only had 3 eggs but they grew at a much better rate. 

kuki - relax and enjoy if you can  

dd-b - thank you about the back stuff - i am sure that is what happened, when i was in Brno i thought it was the hotel beds but as it continued to get worse afer i got home i think the yanking is the only reason. 

justine and jo - fingers crossed about the weather on Thursday - i've got to get from liverpool to london on Friday (with my bad back!) trying not to worry!


----------



## Kuki2010

Good mornning ladies,

Last nite. My right site pains gone.. Just stopped. So now I am worried we have lost one already. I know it is stupid to think like this but can not help it. It was such a worry with Lara that we were goign to lose her too. And probably this will be very similiar.. Left pains still very strong I think some thing is happening in there still..

I gave blood this morning but will get the result at 5pm turkisht ime. So will be all day waiting for that so annoying. I went to local clinic not Amerikan Hospital. I did not have the energy to gothere. I could have taken the result in an hr. So annoying.. But now it has done.. Just have to wait. The result should be aroudn 640 for 2 healthy pregnancy.. 

Friday will clear everyting really. To see on or two and how healhty. they are but too early for heartbeat of course. Well if we are lucky enough it will be hell next 8 months.. 

Still very excited but more worried today. Nothingn ever straight forward.

Wish you a nice and easy week.. Hope the cold will go away for you.. It is still very warm in here. Normally snows.. Most weird weather..

Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## hopingx

Hello ladies, had my 1st scan today (day 6 - short protocol). doc says 5/6 follicles each side looking normal. Kept me on 225iu Gonal F and said come back weds day 8 for next scan. am glad that seems ok, just wondering what to expect number and size wise for next scan- any ideas, I know we are all different but all advise welcome.
still in the late 20's here in Dubai, am thinking of all you ladies in the snow xx

Kuki am keeping fingers crossed for you and the twins(hopefully!)


----------



## carnivaldiva

Hi Ladies, hope you don't mind if I join in.  I've been reading though some of the posings here and there've given me hope.

Basically  I had IVF at LWC 2008 and got BFP first time round.  Unfortunately I miscarried at 22wees - Group B Strep.

Had two failed IVF attemps last year - the last attemt I didn't even have any eggs to collect as they had callapsed at EC.

Last month I had modifed IVF at Create.  I felt fantastic and really chilled out.  Had to great  grade 1 ebryos  - 4 cell and one 6 cell, but unfortuantely BFN.  I'm going to try again in the new year and then shift to DE.

Create apparantly have some ssort of relationship with a clinic called Pedios in Cyprus, but I've been trying to do a search on success rates, but nothing has come up yet.  My problem is that I would like to have an Afro Caribbean donor, and I'm not too sure on how many (if any) they'd have.

It's great to come across a forum with some older wanna be mothers.  This whole process is so stressful.

~Good luck to you all


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi Ladies

Carnivaldiva - Hello and welcome. Like you I'm trying again in the New Year but then may shift to DE if unsuccessful. The process is stressful but certainly helps having support from others in the same boat.

Kuki2010 - good luck today for your results. Bless you analysing every twinge. It's perfectly natural but try to relax, you had a very strong BFP and high HCG.

Hopex3 -a bad back is awful - be careful in this weather as it's easy to slip and and make things worse.

Hopingx - 5/6 follies on each side sounds fab! As for number of eggs I don't think they can tell until EC.

AFM - No work today cos of snow! Hallway looks fab tho - just waiting for it to dry out and then decorate. DP and friend finished 9 ish and then got plastered!

Hi to anyone I've missed.

Love to all

XXX


----------



## hope25

Hi All

Sorry I wont be up tp personals...have had a monster of a bad day...first it takes me hours and hours to reach the clinic for my day 11 scan..then i am told I have to see the dr because i only have 2 follicles.

my last ivf i had 12 eggs which was last nov, but the dr came in and was so obnoxious...she started going over my personal history patronising me for getting married in my mid 30s when 'some women need to have their babies in their 20's"  
If i could i would and i didnt start on ivf to hear this...then she tells me no women my age have had a baby with them..the lister...only have had pregnancies that didnt result in a baby  ..by this time i was in tears...

She told me i could change to iui but having had my last ectopic on the same side as the only 2 follies this cycle it didnt look good.

When she left the lovely nurse gathered up my pieces from the bombardment from the dr and soothed my frayed nerves...i have decided to do iui even after the doom and gloom the dr spread...what else can i do...have paid loads for the meds and need to conclude...

I am so sorry cant do personals...but am going to gorge myself with food and call it a day..bad day..

Almost want to try again next cycle just to prove her wrong..that women my age still have it in them to produce a baby.

Sorry for the me post...but just had to talk to you all...i get more sympathy from you ladies then i do from dh..he just clams up and goes all into his shell.

Speak to you soon when I am emotional and physically stronger (suffering from bronchial pneumonia at the moment  

luv to all
hope25 xx


----------



## hopehopehope

hope - which clinic was this and which Doctor? i think you shuld make a formal complaint. 
I think it is poor practice to say this to you AFTER they have agreed to take you money and treat you. 
If they REALLY thought this they should have said NO to start off with. 
There are many women at 43 with babies, not loads, but many. 
balls to that. Have a packet of minstrels on me love   

welcome to carnivaldiva x


----------



## kizzymouse

Hope 25 - what an awful witch of a doctor!   
I hope your IUI is successful     ...that would show HER as well


----------



## Mish3434

Hope25, Just wanted to send you a massive  I'm so sorry the doctor was awful to you  She sounds very unprofessional and her bedside manner is shocking!!!

Shelley xx

*Just need to add that , although everybody is entitled to their own opinion, the views expressed on this thread are personal opinions and not the opinions of fertilityfriends.co.uk's*


----------



## jo_11

Hope25: OMG I can't believe you had that experience at the Lister... who was the Dr you saw... I think I may know who you mean. I think it was the same lady I saw on my second scan when I had only 3 follies and I was thinking of cancelling; I ended up having 13 eggs though as I decided to go ahead. The Lister will NOT tell you to change to IUI, but will go to EC if you want to. I would complain about this lady! Also, I know a lady who was 43 and had a baby there, so  to Dr Evil.

Dyellowcar: Hoping for a bit of snow tomorrow (I'm such a kid) 

Hopingx: Well done on the scan!

Carnivaldiva: Welcome  So sorry to hear of your mc, how awful, so late  You sound v upbeat about things though.

Hi to everyone else.

xxx

*Just need to add that , although everybody is entitled to their own opinion, the views expressed on this thread are personal opinions and not the opinions of fertilityfriends.co.uk's*


----------



## alexine

*Hope25* Those frosty docs can be really insensitive!  I'm sorry to hear you got a bashing...not easy to stay on track when you are sick and need support from them just now.
I hope you can take it easy,
   
I hope everyone else is doing okay!
xxxA


----------



## Kuki2010

Hope25, please do complain about this awful doc. Can not believe how bad she has been. Don't think negatively at all. Like Reb says, we just need one good one and that's all. 
Love.KUkixx


----------



## hope25

Thanks everyone for your kind words of support...Jo-11 guessed who the dr was so  it shows she has a tendency to be harsh...this dr is a big DE fan so I suppose she cant tolerate us oldies trying to have OUR OWN baby...but there are plenty of drs who support us and say its not over til the big M comes

I have emailed my regular dr with a little complaint about what was said to me but wont hear back from her til the end of the week as she is elswhere...I am a bit hesitant to complain incase they persecute me instead...and I need the clinic to get my baby...i dont want to rock the boat as its one of the few boats that allow women my age aboard...life is hard.

Hope to see lots of BFPS on here...need cheering up./
I am off for iui tomorrow instead of ivf...I still wish I couldve pushed to ec with 2 eggs..i am sure they wouldve stood a better chance than iui...as dh has male factor..

Hope u r all well and still on your own personal missions...we must give it our best shot
lots of luv
hope 25 xx


----------



## justineb

Hope25 - Just caught up on thread and I am so shocked, I send you a really big hug and hope you can brush of her unkind words........  I am 42 and half - am 43 next May...and no one so far has told me it's impossible!!  It definitely is still possible until big M comes!.....My sister in law has a friend who went to Ibiza and had a one night stand and came home pregnant aged 50!!  Life isn't quite as simple as that Drs makes out  many of us don't meet right man until later on....

Love JustineBXXXX


----------



## hopingx

Hi ladies
going for scan 2 tomorrow is day 8, will take a notepad this time and write down sizes. is there anything else sensible i should be asking at this stage. is it too early to ask about egg collection date (is that around day 10 - 12?). also what should hubby be doing at the moment to try to improve quality/amount of sperm eg vitamins. doc just said he needs to "abstain" 4 days before collection when he gives his sample


----------



## Sezy

Hope25 - Thats awful hon!    It makes me so angry when docs say stuff like that.  I'm on several forums where there are ladies much older than most of us having babies with their own eggs.  Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr!

Kuki - How lovely it would be to have twins!  I secretly hoped for twins   But I'm absolutely thrilled with the one little (or not so little now!) jumping bean I've got on board!  Anyay, can't wait to hear how it goes on Friday!

So, I suffered with my first ever leg cramp last night - bloody agony!  I was litteraly rolling around crying with pain: just as well DH didn't wake up - he'd have thought I was going into early labour and gotten in to a panic, lol   .  Bubs very active and really feeling like we're on the countdown to her arrival now: the time has whizzed by!

Big hugs to everyone....and keep warm and safe in this freezing weather!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## justineb

Hi again everyone, I'm mid monitoring cycle at mo and hoping to get into London from Welsh border on Thursday morn for scan and immunes...... so I am worrying about journeying in snow (we have  had about 2 inches today).........I am now also in a panic that my oestrodiol is too high..... my day 2 was 227 pmol/l. My FSH was 7 and LH was 5 and Prolactin was 203.  It says normal ref range for follicular phase oestrodiol  is 50-610 on the sheet I have collected from GP - so I am thinking it must be normal, but looking at this thread it looks like some of you think it's not good for it to be that high. Does anyone have any ideas? 

HopingX - ask how many follies each side and size and when they think EC will be. Goodluck!
JustineBXXX


----------



## jo_11

Justine:  My E2 is high as well; it should 'ideally' be below 80... a high E2 can also mask the FSH result.  Not sure what this actually means in practice, or whether there's a way of reducing it; it's something I'm going to ask at my follow-up (also on Thursday).  If you're really worried, maybe start travelling Wed night??  How are you getting there?

Hopingx:  They may have some idea when EC will be; it's generally booked when your lead follie reaches about 20mm or just over.

Hi Sezy


----------



## hopehopehope

justine - can't remember if i have already said this, my Day 3 E2 is high as well - between 200 and 220 -  it is pretty much supposed to go from very low on days 1-5, to highest about ovulation time. If you have normal FSH at our age it is normal to have high E2 as our older (but still beautiful) ovaries are struggling. i 'think' it means that sometimes the eggs grow too quickly wit that level of E2 which is wy cycle strt getting shorter as the follicular phase starts being 10-12 instead of maybe 14 days. hope that hels a bit. just remember that MANY women go on to get bfp at our age despite off the scale results.   

Sezy - sorry about your cramps - keep moving!

jo - if we dont speak before good luck on thursday x


----------



## jo_11

Justine: Just to let you know that there's zero snow in Reading, so hopefully your route to London will be OK tomorrow. We're going to take the train tomorrow in case there's delays driving in. Good luck!

Hopex3: Thanks sweetie. I'll report back after my appointments. Can't imagine any ground-breaking news coming out though. I predict follow-up appt saying to use same protocol as before (unless I ask to change) and immunes appt saying everything but the humira. Have you got your Qs ready for Fri??


----------



## kizzymouse

Jo - good luck at your appt tomorrow


----------



## carnivaldiva

Hope25, I'm outraged on your behalf.  How dare that Dr treat you like that.  If we all had crystal balls, we all would've done things differently.

I range Create Health on Monday, as I'm hoping to try again in January.  I wanted to let them know that next cycle (hopefully AF next week) I want to repeat my AMH test (summer 2010 result was 7.5) and do a FSH one as they didn't do one this year. They said that it would be best to do it Jan 2010, but if I go in on day 5 for scan, after AF, I don't see how they would have the results back in time before I make a decision.  Basically I'd like to have the tests this side of Xmas so I decide if I should just go for DE.

I've contacted 2 clinics on Cyprus.  Pedieos, who Create use for DE, but they said they haven't got any Afro caribbean donors on their books and Nicosia who said that they have Nigerian women who could donate.  Does anyone know of these clinics and their success?

Such a mine full.  I turned 44 yesterday and I really think maybe DE, but I was going to try modified IVF with own eggs, but not sure if I'd just be wasting my time.  Seriously thinking of just going to Europe and using a donor of Mediterrian background, but with donor sperm and DE I'm worried that baby and I won'teven share same ethnic background, but can I afford to be so picky?

Hope everyone else is ok.  Wrap up warm and be good to yourselves


----------



## jo_11

Carnivaldiva:  Have you looked at the DE clinics in Barbados?  There was one or two at The Fertility Show in early Nov, and the friend I was with said that a virtual friend of hers (on the Poor Responders thread) had successfully got pg through them.


----------



## carnivaldiva

Thanks for that I'll send Barbados an email.  

To be honest withy you the whole thing with flying during and after treatment puts me off.

When I m/c at 22 weeks, I'd not long come back from visiting my mother in the Caribbean and when they told me it was Group b Strep that caused the m/c I'd convinced myself that being in an air con plane with so many other people prob attributed to it.  Prob not the case.

I guess Barbados is the best place, but I think it's kind of pricey, the flights are expensive and so is accommodation.  I know because i have to fly via Barbados when visiting mother.

Next year has to be my time - surely?


----------



## jo_11

Yes, next year will be the time for all of us (I hope)... sorry to hear about your DD mc'ing at 22 weeks btw   

I can see your concern re Barbados, although if you travel back just after transfer, the embryo won't even be implanted, so hopefully this will be OK?  IKWYM about the cost though.  It may be worth emailing all the European clinics and seeing if they have any Afro Caribbean donors?

And happy birthday for yesterday!!!!

x


----------



## hopingx

Hello ladies 
Went for 2nd scan today (day 8 this time got follicle measurements- 3 are between 10 and 11.5, and 12 are under 10. the lining is 11. They said I should stick to same dose of Gonal F 225 and come back friday day 10. am getting abit fed up, just want to move along. they said maybe egg collection mid of next week, which makes sense. do the above seem ok for day 8 stimming?
anyway off to see Social Network at cinemas just for a break from it all


----------



## hopingx

hello ladies
Went for 2nd scan today (day 8 this time got follicle measurements- 3 are between 10 and 11.5, and 12 are under 10. the lining is 11. They said I should stick to same dose of Gonal F 225 and come back friday day 10. am getting abit fed up, just want to move along. they said maybe egg collection mid of next week, which makes sense. do the above seem ok for day 8 stimming?
anyway off to see Social Network at cinemas just for a break from it all


----------



## jo_11

Hopingx:  I know it's difficult to be patient but it looks like things are going swimmingly, so I wouldn't worry... you want those 12 under 10mm to catch up anyway   I generally stim for around 13 days, so it's all perfectly normal.


----------



## alexine

*carnivaldiva*

You might have already sussed this out but just in case.... 
http://www.globaleggdonors.com/donors/login.php

xxxA

/links


----------



## hopehopehope

alexine - where did you find that? a tad expensive but worth looking nito if it's Ireland for me. 

jo-11  I am totally unplanned, HELP !! not sure what questions to ask. as i am still signed off work with my back
i am going to spend tomorrow morning writing down how i responded to the different protocols of ivf 1 and 2 , such as how big follies were at certain days and differetnt times of egg collection and blood results. Been putting it off as i know it's going to bring up loads of upset with me. However, i only have one day left. As for questions what can i ask jaya the only question is really - shall i have another go with my own eggs or go straight to DE.  I don't think i have any immune issues. My worry is hidden dna frag with DH,  as our fertilised embryos have always been perfect. Just not enough of them to go to 5 days. i have DH on Vitc CoQ10 Vit e , omega 3 and  multi vits.  

What thoughts you please!!!


----------



## alexine

*Hopex3* I'm sorry to hear your back is still giving you the gears! Ugh...very wearing! 

I found the global egg donors site when I was doing my research a year or so ago. I liked it as you got a picture of the donor and there was a reasonable amount of info available....

Good luck with your appointment at the Lister!

xxxA


----------



## GIAToo

Hopex3 - here is a list of questions you can ask at your follow up. Good luck  

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66634.0

Hi everyone else 

GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## jo_11

Hopex3: Sorry you're panicking for Qs. Here's some which might help:

- Is there a way of reducing my day : E2?
- Will we be candidates for IMSI, and how will that help us?
- Should DH have the FISH test?
- Should we both have karyotype?
- LP vs SP for us; why one over the other?
- When the h£ll are you going to make us pg??! 
- Mix of meds, e.g. FSH and LH (Menopur/Merional) vs FSH only (Gonal-F/Fostimon); which amounts of each and why?
- Level of meds, so 225-450iu and why (I think Jaya thinks 450 is too high but not sure why, and know ARGC go up to 600 with no issues on quality)?
- Benefit of extra scans/bloods and adjusting meds (levels as well as split if using more than one stim drug)? 

Umm, think that's it to be going on with. Remember that the 'look' of the embies is only half the story, the other half is the genetics... Don't know if you want to get into the whole PGD/S talk though.

Hope this gives you some pointers.

Jo
x

P.S. GIA! You posted while I was typing. How are you sweetie?? xxx


----------



## GIAToo

Hey Jo, I'm ok. you? xx


----------



## hopehopehope

gia - jo thanks! am really panicking now. Haven't even washed clothes for weekend adn still neeed to write up ivf history! (kitchen tapo exploded this am and have spent all day sorting) Jo - what was upshot of your app today?


----------



## hope25

Hi everyone

Had my iui yesterday...starting the bum bullets tonight....now for the 2ww

Jo--how did your appt go hun?

luv
hope25 
xx


----------



## alexine

*Hope25* Sending you lots of     for your 2ww! Hang in there!
*
Jo and Hopex3* I hope everything went okay with your Lister appointments!    

Keep well everyone!
xxxA


----------



## kizzymouse

Hope          good luck


----------



## hopehopehope

thanksKizzY!! have been up since before crack of dawn worried virgin trains will be cancelled! 

Hope25 - good luck with 2WW try to keep positive, i hate 2WW after treatment.


----------



## kizzymouse

I hope your journey goes smoothly ....it is so cold out there!    

Good luck for the 2WW Hope 25 - try to stay positive and imagine embies snuggling in


----------



## hopingx

Hi ladies, back from 3rd scan, day 10. follies are 2 (12.5), 1 (12), 2 (11.5), 2 (11) and 3 (10.5) rest are less then 10 so guess they dont count by this stage? waited for an hour to be seen then no-one really to talk to after so still dazed 
they have kept me on same dose of Gonal F again (225) so i guess but dont know that they think they are growing ok, also now a 2nd injection cetrotide (0.25) am meant to take for next 3 days till back again for 4th scan day 13. didnt really know what that injection was for and shown really rushed how to use, was painful.
can you let me know what it does and do you think by day 13 they should be talking EC? am bewildered  
am also feeling really naseaus, not sure what more to expect from this new drug over next few days


----------



## Deb69Marshy

Hi ladies  

I am in the  40 plus and IVF using own eggs club as had 2 eggs transferred on 2/12/10 so on 2ww testing on my 41st birthday-15th December, hopfully a good omen  

BAD news is though I am LOADED with a terrible cold, coughing loads and meds is making me go to the toilet a lot - sorry ladies. BUt resting in bed with pj's on and tv, laptop close by to cheer me up.

Debs
xx


----------



## jo_11

Hope25 and Deb:  All the very best for the 2ww!  Sending lots of sticky vibes to you... divide, divide, divide, to those embies!

Hopex3:  All the best for today!

Hopingx:  The cetrotide is to reduce your LH levels and to stop you ovulating.  Yes, it's a litle painful, but all for the greater good.  Sounds like you've got 10 v good follies there!  Stimming can be for up to c.16 days (sometimes longer), so I wouldn't worry, it sounds like the clinic who what they're doing... it would be helpful if they informed you more though!  

GIA:  I see your last cycle was cancelled; sorry to hear that... but DFET on the horizon; where will that be?

Hope everyone else is OK.  

AFM, follow-up went well and we're going to go again probably Feb, this time doing the LP (what they heck, not tried that before, so why not?!). Also spoke to the embryologists when I was in yesterday and they made lots of good noises about our 'beautiful embies'.  Still no idea why they're not sticking!  My consultant didn't seem to agree with Dr G's recommendations re my immunes, so I'm going to see the Lister immunes guy next Wed and see what he says.  Gawd, when did this all get so complicated??!

Jo
x


----------



## hope25

Hi Debs...congrats on your 2 embies...i was supposed to have ec on the 1st dec but as i only had 2 follies they converted it to IUI...wish I stuck to the IVF as it only takes 1....i am day 3 of 2ww..my otd is 14 dec so around the same time as you

wishing you...and me lots of      luck 

Jo-11...good to know you have wonderful embies....embryologists know best...I have heard some places do a little scrape of the lining to make a place and aid the embies to stick...God ..it is still such a mystery this whole conception malarky....there are so many factors its mind boggling...if only we knew what nut or bolt needed tightening then we could all get pregnant...even me...although immunes havent been suggested...i am sure that I get preg alot but it never sticks ...just my feeling...good luck for your cycle in feb...are you having IVF at lister?..I have asked to cycle again straight away as didnt get to ec this time but havent received an answer yet...

luv to all...where are the rest of you??  

hope25
xx


----------



## jo_11

Hope25:  Yes, I'm at the Lister.

Hopex3:  Forgot to mention!  Consultant told me that DHEA will make E2 levels high (I'm going to stop taking it).


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone

Thanks for all tips re E2 results. Hope all of you in UK are all keeping warm in the big freeze. 

Jo-11 - we have also been told we had '7 lovely embies' -  after our last failed cycle by embryologist - have same problem with them not sticking!! So frustrating isn't it? I guess that's why we are going down immune route..... 

Hope25 & Deb:  Goodluck with the 2ww!  

Hopex3:  Goodluck!

Hopingx:  Hope your follies carry on growing...... 

Kuki - how are you doing?

I travelled to London for ARGC monitoring cycle, had scan and another oestrodiol test this morn. Dr didn't think my day 1-3 oestrogen levels were too much to worry about (think pmol/l is different from pg/ml ?) - so I suggest that you all check which measurement is used.  I was due in to ARGC yesterday, but couldn't get there because of snow, so they told me to try to get there today.  BUT when I got there they wouldn't do immunes - said they don't do them on a Friday....wish they told me that yesterday.......looks like there will be another 260 mile round trip next week. Grrrrrr!!

Wishing you all lovely weekends

Love JustineBXXX


----------



## GIAToo

Jo11  -  Yes, the cycle was cancelled.  I made the decision after my first scan which showed one measly follie and thin lining.  I was hoping that I could have donor embryos transferred on the same cycle but I couldn't (due to thin lining) and since the clinic is shut over Christmas until 10th Jan (and I'd need transfer on 6th Jan   ) I have to wait until February   .  Keeping a low-ish profile here as still sensitive about having to give up on my OE, but I do believe I've made the right decision for me.

Sorry things have got so complicated for you re: immunes etc, but if I had a partner (to share costs) and was getting the number of eggs you were getting etc, I would carry on trying with my OE too, so good luck & hope they find a solution!     

GIa Tooxxx


----------



## jo_11

GIA:  Will PM you


----------



## hopingx

Hi ladies
had abit of a drama today with my 1st attempt at the cetrotide injection, was already nervous as the nurse had shown me in such a rush and i was bruised from her doing it yesterday. I dont know what happened, lost some water it overflowed from the top of the powder vial and ended up throwing that away. in the end hubby calmed me down and did it for me, was red and sore. just felt so upset as have been managing ok with the Gonal F. have to go all the way back to clinic tomorrow to get another injection for the 1 I messed up. then back again monday for scan day 13.
am trying to be brave but am getting tired of it all and scared about EC , not knowing when it will be and exactly how they sedate etc. think I will insist they talk me through it next scan and show me the room etc that may help. 
sorry to moan just a bad experience today


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi ladies.

I saw one healthy sack yesterday. The other one we could not see. The doc said he will look for it next week again. The baby is good size. In the right place. Looking great. Doc is very happy with it. And I am very greatful and happy. It is still tiny. Only 4w+5days old. Well 4+6 today. 
I still can not believe it. We did it this time. 
Changing my state of mind about treatment, getting out of being desperate about having babies. And just feeling happy and contentment feeling generally helped me to achieve this. My Acu Doc's advice was in valuable. He said you have to play a game with your mind. I did do a lot of research and study on this with Alice Domart's books and techniques.. And it worked.. If you ahve not read her books and using her techs.. Please get it and study before your next tx!! A FF helped me to get into this she actually did the mind and body course in London. I was going to do the course in next year if we have not got lucky this time around. 
Went to my childhood friends yesterday. And did not get much sleep. We watched an amazing film cold La Fate Ignorantante. Italian made in italian.. Really lovely movie it was. Love to own it one day. Will try to get it.. Will catch up with you all tomorrow. Early nite for us tonight.. Will get Lara ready for the bed.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi Everyone,

Hope you don't mind me crashing your thread!

I am due for ET (own eggs) on Monday and am trying to decide how many to have how many embies put back.  I have four embies developing and am hoping they will still all be good by Monday but need to put some thought into how many to have.  I am in Italy and can have three put back, and at v nearly 40 I am very tempted to go for it.  I have had five miscarriages over the last ten years (and luckily one four year old daughter), but was diagnosed with immune issues earlier this year and so this is my first cycle with full immunes.  This is def our last go as time to move on after this.

I have been scouring the net for stats on probabilities of chromosome issues at my age but can't find anything useful.  Does anyone know any stats on chances of three being chromosonally normal and chances of three implanting at 40?

Any advice gratefully received.

Thanks


----------



## Deb69Marshy

Clarebaby - If I was you and had 4 good embies I would certainly have te best 3 put back in to give you the maximam chance of a BFP especially if this is your last attempt. But that is my view but you know where you want it to end and only you and DH can really dcecide. Best of luck  

Kuki2010 - congrats on your pregnancy and as you say you realise you are lucky to have one baby but hopefully the second will decide to show next week, fingers crossed for you.     

hopingx - hoping thing get better for you remember you always have your FF online to talk to  

justineb - i don't think the clinics realise the time, money and effort we put in and they don't think twice about things, chin up 

Love
Debs69Marshy
xxx


----------



## hopehopehope

claire - are you taking them to 5 day blastocysts?. Personally i would have 3 put back, especially with mc history. 

Jo - Re Lister appointment yesterday: we had counselling first which was very useful and we both got a lot off our chests and the counsellow gave us some interesting 'models' of how men and woment react to infertility differently. 


Our appointment with Dr Parikh went well. I  told her about dhea. she looked at my E2 levels from days 5 and 8 scans and said she thought they reflected the follies that I had. my e2 levels on 2nd treatment were a little lower than the first (after taking the dhea) but she said this was expected on antagonist protocol. she was more than happy to get me to continue same supplement regime.  i did the dhea all the way to Ec last time.  She looked at my IVF#1 and 2 results and after the usual, you're nearly 43 chances go down conversation said she was happy to help us make it work. So i start on the pill in about 5 weeks, with EC timed at about 9 weeks from now. She gave DH a big speech about smoking and told him he has to give up now even if it is just for the next 8 weeks (even if he cut down to 5 a day i would be happier). he has only had about 5 **** in last 24 hours due to having a sick bug. Let's see what happens hey!! She seemd to think the reprofit protocol worked well for me, i asked her about combining gonal f with menopur and she seemed very agreeable - in fact that was my only concern,,,,,,, i seemed to be 'managing' the appointment - whereas i would rather her have looked at my results and come up with an altered treatment herself rather than just agreeing with me. 
So, DH and I haven't discussed cost yet as he's so poorly and last night we wanted to forget about it for a few hours. it is very expensive there, for 2 teachers with  a mortgage and rented flat to pay for. Think unless the results are great we will have to say this is the last time, then donor eggs. However, i am thinking that our app at reprofit for DEIVF on April 23rd will be too soon if ivf#3 fails for DH to get head round it and my body to get over it. 

Anyone out there who has gone from failed OEIVF to DEIVF within 6 weeks??
i need to start thinking more positively if we are going to lay out over 5k on icsi at Lister!

Kuki - so please you saw one baby! hopefully both next time. That is very interesting what you said about tricking your mind. you know i got in a dreadful state during 2ww last time - my pulse was up to 100, i was having palpatations - truly awful. would have found it easier if DH didn't work away monday to friday.  i MUST sort it out for ivf#3, if not for it to work, then at least so i don't go mental.!

deb - good luck for 2ww -as you can see from above I am not the first to ask for calming advice from!!


----------



## hopingx

Hi ladies
made another boo boo today with the injections, this time Gonal F  
dont know whats wrong with me have been doing it for 11 days and today after the bodge with cetrotide yesterday I think I took wrong dose. It only clicked 3 times instead of 6 going in so maybe i didnt pull it out correctly in 1st place  
rang clinic, they said you have scan day 13 tomorrow so just tell doc. hoping wont make too big a difference and hopefully some is better than none.
think am going down hill, too much thinking not enough concentration. just want the EC done and this week over. Should know tomorrow when that might be. hope follies are big enough dont want any more injections! 
what is pessary please??


----------



## jo_11

Justine:  Sorry ARGC has had you trekking all across the UK for them!  Hopefully you'll get it all sorted this week.  At Dr G's you can only have immunes done on Mon, Tue and We mornings (something to do with the couriers).  Don't know if it's the same at ARGC?

Hopex3:  Sounds like your appointment went well, albeit that you seemed to lead a little.  But it sounds like Jaya did agree that your Reprofit protocol was working; so is that back on antagonist?  Any reason why you need to go on the pill?  As for the costs, it's about £4,700 for ICSI (you're having ICSI, right?), plus the bloods (more expensive if on antagonist as they need to measure LH as well as E2), plus the meds.  Oh and if you go to blasts, that's another £588.  Our cycles have been costing us around £7k (just under)    I do feel it's worth it though, for the embryologists at the Lister.  Did you talk about IMSI at all?  I'll be cycling in Feb, so may just miss out on being cycle buds.  Oh and there was a lady on here a while back who went straight from OE to DE... gawd, I forget her name now... she was based in Dubai; can anyone help out??

Hopingx:  Don't worry about your Gonal-F, if you need any extra, your bloods will show that tomorrow.  I know it's difficult to be patient, but the finish line is in sight, so don't go mad just yet!    Pessaries are for the 2ww, assuming you're on cyclogest?  They're progesterone support.  

Kuki:  Great news about your scan   

Clare:  I would have 3 put back as well if you're having a day 3 transfer; if it's a day 5, then I'd have 2 put back.  Good luck!

Debs:  Hope the 2ww's treating you OK.

Hi to everyone else.

xxx


----------



## Deb69Marshy

OH ladies  

Had a DAMM cold for the last 5 days had et on 2/12/10.

Have been coughing deep and hard, had shivering and dizziness and THE sh*ts (sorry) I feel that we have wasted £5k on this cycle as I am postivie my two egga won't have settled in with all that is going on with my body.

Will keep taking my meds of course and still taking things else just in case but my OTD of 15th seems so far off with what has happened-DAMM COLD!!! 

I AM GOING MMMMMAAAAADDDDDD    

Debs69Marshy
xx


----------



## hopingx

my wait continues ladies, went for scan 4 day 13 hoping they would say EC weds but told follies still not big enough around 15/16 and 14.5 but they worried if gave more stimulation could get OHSS  
ended up having blood test and told estradiol is 3272 so no more Gonal F just cetrotide today and tomorrow till they repeat the test and another scan weds , possibly EC fri if all ok.
meantime hubby telling me he needs to start new job so we could have to move/relocate v soon, OMG too much happening at once. have told him we have to at least get EC and ET out the way but possibly end of next week we shift? worse case scenario I will have to stay alone near the clinic in duba and he goes to abu dhabi, not ideal but lets see  
anyone else had to wait till day 15 before EC advised?


----------



## carnivaldiva

Thanks alexine for the www.globaleggdoation link

It's great that youy're able to view pictures.

I've been in contact with NicosiaIvf clinic in Cyprus and that seems very promising. I spoke to their UK contact and they said £4000 for embryo transfer, £460 for UK scans and £300 for sperm donor.

Wish I could get the diet under control. I feel like an out of control pig at the moment. I really must sort it out.

Bit peeved that Create were reluctant to let me repeat AMH test. 5 months ago it was 7.5, but I didn't do an FSH as they said they prefered AMH results. I'd like to have oth. It's just peace of mind so I can have a point of reference to see if i'ts worth another go with own eggs. If I do own eggs it's have to be Feb instead of Jan as I've not been very good to myself food wise. The exercise is a doddle, I has have problems with controlling the amount of bread and cheese I consume and I've been drinking a couple of glasses of wine in the evenings.

so how's everyone else doing?

Wishing you all positive vibes foe Xmas

/links


----------



## LemonD

Hi Ladies,

Haven't posted for a while, so thought I'd drop by to say hello.

Hope everyone is warm and being careful on the ice - we've still got at least a foot of snow in our garden and the pavements are like a skating rink!

Well, I made it to the ARGC for my immune tests (18 vials!) and mid cycle scan this morning, so now I just need to wait a bit for the results - hopefully 10 days or so.  If everythings o.k. then we'll get cracking.  I must say that I heard so many positive stories whilst I was hanging around for my immunes and scan this morning - there seems to be an abundance of pregnant ladies at the ARGC many of whom are expecting twins.  Feel so much more postive about doing my cycle there, rather than my old clinic.

Debs69Marshy - good to see you back and congrats on being PUPO.  Hope you manage to shift the cold.  Keep positive  - I'm sure your two embies are snuggling in nicely.

Big hello to all of you.

Jo xx


----------



## Deb69Marshy

Thanks jojopink   x


----------



## hopehopehope

jo_11 said:


> Justine: Sorry ARGC has had you trekking all across the UK for them! Hopefully you'll get it all sorted this week. At Dr G's you can only have immunes done on Mon, Tue and We mornings (something to do with the couriers). Don't know if it's the same at ARGC?
> 
> Hopex3: Sounds like your appointment went well, albeit that you seemed to lead a little. But it sounds like Jaya did agree that your Reprofit protocol was working; so is that back on antagonist? Any reason why you need to go on the pill? As for the costs, it's about £4,700 for ICSI (you're having ICSI, right?), plus the bloods (more expensive if on antagonist as they need to measure LH as well as E2), plus the meds. Oh and if you go to blasts, that's another £588. Our cycles have been costing us around £7k (just under)  I do feel it's worth it though, for the embryologists at the Lister. Did you talk about IMSI at all? I'll be cycling in Feb, so may just miss out on being cycle buds. Oh and there was a lady on here a while back who went straight from OE to DE... gawd, I forget her name now... she was based in Dubai; can anyone help out??
> 
> Hopingx: Don't worry about your Gonal-F, if you need any extra, your bloods will show that tomorrow. I know it's difficult to be patient, but the finish line is in sight, so don't go mad just yet!  Pessaries are for the 2ww, assuming you're on cyclogest? They're progesterone support.
> 
> Kuki: Great news about your scan
> 
> Clare: I would have 3 put back as well if you're having a day 3 transfer; if it's a day 5, then I'd have 2 put back. Good luck!
> 
> Debs: Hope the 2ww's treating you OK.
> 
> Hi to everyone else.
> 
> xxx
> 
> Jo - the lady in Dubai was called 'mind' she went from OE to DEIVF but when she was in Greece having it done they 'found' three of her own eggs and used those and they fertilised and she got a bfp. She then went on hol to Spain and hasn't been heard from since! i was desperate to find out if it was def her eggs that got her the bfp and have pm'd her but she hasn't replied - probably thinks I'm a stalker!


----------



## hopingx

Hello ladies, good news finally the clinic have said EC will be friday. I was worried about being left behind, they are still abit worried about the whole OHSS thing but are monitoring it. About 10 follicles look ok, the rest are smallish but it may not matter. was given a smaller dose of the trigger injection (I think 3750 instead of 5-10,000) to go in the bum tonight at 9pm (so thats hubby's job!) and EC will be 9am friday so tomorrow is no injections hooray


----------



## jo_11

Hopingx:  Woo hoo!  At last!!!  You must be pleased.  Sounds like you've got a lovely lot of follies there too, well done you.  So, EC Friday... using my clinic's dates for testing, you'd be testing on Christmas Eve.  It could be one very happy Christmas for you (fingers crossed!).


----------



## hope25

Hi Everyone

Hopingx.....so happy to hear the end is in sight....did they not prescribe ovitrelle for trigger...as their pharamcist told me to inject in the tummy.....or were you given something else...what is it called ...just adding to my list of drugs i dont know about. Good luck for friday Hun

Afm...on my 1ww now as a week has gone with me trying to imagine some symptoms..but none yet...just sore UU from the bum bullets...just trying to stay calm til the 14th...have a follow up with dr alison on the 16th incase I get the dreaded BFN...wish me luck ladies  

speak soon
hope25 xx


----------



## jo_11

Hope25: I'm not just going to wish you luck, but I'm going to send in the can-canning pink elephants (they always help ladies on the 2ww)...


----------



## hopingx

thanks ladies, am pleased just to have got this far as 1st ivf, still abit scared about EC and pain afterwards but am trying not to think about it (1 step at a time!).
Hope25 I think its pregnyl, basically you add 2 vials of liquid to some powderthen inject in the bottom but muscle not fat, lets see how that goes tonight.
jo 11 am trying not to think too far ahead but yes would be nice and also its our 2nd anniversary end of december so lets keep hoping and praying for good news for all us brave ladies


----------



## Jodes17

I haven't posted in ages but just wanted to say good luck with the EC hopingx. The sedation knocks you out completely it was just like a general anaesthetic for me I didn't have any pain either. 
One tip for ET when they say have a full bladder, don't, it's agony as you invariably have to wait it a bit. If they need it a bit fuller you can always drink more. I had to get off the table and go to the loo beforehand I was so uncomfortable! Also try to stay lying on trolley after ET for as long as you can. I truly believe it helps. 
I still can't believe it worked first time for us and we have 20ek scan next week! Miracles do happen. Sending positive vibes x


----------



## kizzymouse

Hey ladies.... found out today I got getational diabetes....but have been to clinic and it doesn't seem too hard to control.
Good news was munchkin was perfect on scan today.
I will probably be induced now maybe a few weeks early cos they don't let baby get too big cos they can with GD.   

I was worried at first but it is fairly common, but now I may be more susceptible to getting type 2 diabetes in later life   
Sorry for me post


----------



## hope25

jo_11 said:


> Hope25: I'm not just going to wish you luck, but I'm going to send in the can-canning pink elephants (they always help ladies on the 2ww)...


Awwwwwwwww...thanks jo....I am so touched 
luv
hope25 xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hopingx

thanks for that advice Jodes especially the full bladder thing as I was worriedabout that, when you gotta go you gotta go!just wondering if they give any meds after EC apart from painkillers if needed, do you get antibiotics?

kizzymouse, about the diabetes thing, are you on metformin (glucophage) as my doc started me on these before the ivf treatment saying I could have risk of daibates 2 and said i may need to continue taking during any pregnancy. are pregnant women more prone to devloping diabetes during pregnancy?


----------



## kizzymouse

hopingx - not yet - they are going to try control it with diet first if that doesn't work then I will have metformin    Then insulin if it doesn't work.

I going to try hard to control my diet   

As for EC - they give you painkillers b4 the procedure then the sedation during it - I was advised to take paracetomol later on if I was sore. Hope it all goes okay


----------



## Clarebaby

Hopingx,

Hope my post isn't too late for you as not sure when your EC is, but get some 'Arnica' from Boots and take this the day before EC and then straight after.  It is recommended by Zita West for helping your board heal the internal wounds from EC quickly and aleviate any soreness.  You can get it in Boots.

Also, I had ET on Monday and it was pretty painless as I was told to empty my bladder before hand.  Last time I did it with a full bladder and it was very uncomfortable.  Be guided by what your clinic says but I agree that an overly full bladder is not good.

Best of luck


----------



## carnivaldiva

Hopingx

Good luck with EC.  We're all routing for a BFP for you     

I've been looking on FF to see if I can find any info on Nicosiaivf.co.uk but so far nothing.  I've been in contact with them via email and have spoken to their Uk contact number and they've been very helpful, but I can't find any details of what their patients thin about them on these boards, which I find a bit strange.

Now in a right old pickle.  Do I try again wih OE or just save the money and go straight for DE?  Need to find out if it's ok to travel on 2ww as I promised my father I'd go out to visit him next year.  He lost his wife to cancer September this year and we're all upset that he's decided to spend Xmas in Jamaica and not with his family.  He only got back to the UK last Monday and is scheduled to fly back to Jamaica next Saturday..

Anyway, sending positive vibes to you all


----------



## jo_11

Kizzy: Sorry to hear about the GB; another FF of mine had this and it was controlled through diet. D'you want me to look it up in my blood type book about what to eat for your type? There's stuff in there about GB.

Hopingx: I've learnt the hard way about having a full/empty bladder before ET... I now always empty mine when I get to the clinic/just before ET and I've never been told to drink more! As someone else said, if it _is_ a problem then have to wait for you to fill up a bit anyway. Good luck for EC and enjoy the GA!!

Carnivaldiva: It's a tough decision to make, OE vs. DE. For me, as long as the Drs think there's a chance with OE, I'll do that; otherwise DE it is... that said, we have 'said' only two more goes with OE, then DE it is (assuming I've still got my sanity by then!).


----------



## kizzymouse

Jo - thanks hunny - I have a list of Low GI foods I can have - but would be nice to know blood type too - I'm awkward I'm A Negative!


----------



## hopingx

ladies just back from clinic, 19 eggs! 1 disappeared while there so guess thats no good. doc said 10 seem average and 8 not so good. also warned me that if i get OHSS symptoms they will not transfer embryos (but will have to destroy as here illegal to freeze). so been given drugs to keep that monitored, hoping dont get any symptoms.
feel bloated n groggy but ok
heres hoping...........


----------



## Lulu-belle

HI All just a really quick one we are off to spain next week so frantically working to get everything at work done before end of day!!

CARNIVALDIVA - I should have popped on earlier meant to. We are planning on DE with Peodios in Cyprus for next year. The research i have done indicates they are one of the tops for DE (not really for OE in fact they were very discouraging when I contacted them about that). They also have a really good deal whereby for 7500 euros they will try for two years to get you pregnant (definitino being you have a healthy feotus with a good heartbeat up until 4 weeks). We looked in all sorts of other clinics in Cyprus and elsewhere and this one came up the tops. Please feel free to drop me a pm for a further chat

HELLO ALL!!!! and so sorry to drop in and fly. Hope all well - sorry to hear your news Kizzy mouse but sounds like it is not a big thing as long as you manage it ok so phew on that front.


----------



## carnivaldiva

Thanks Lulu Belle.  Pedios was rcommend to me by my UK clinic, but when I contacted them they didn't have any ethnic donors on their books.  They've emailed me a form to send back (which I will this weekend) about what my requirements are.  Basically black or mixed race would be lovely.  The North Cyprus Fertility clinic emailed me to say mixed race and in brackets Vanessa Williams complextion!  Nicosiaivf.co.uk said that they had several black egg and sperm donors, but can't find out any other info elsewhere apart from what's on their website.

I've got blood tests booked for tomorrow and a follow up appointment with Create by phone on Wednesday to discuss results, but I guess I'll have to wait until then.  Can I really get a positive with OE at now 44 (got a year older 30 Nov)


----------



## hopingx

hello ladies, finally managed to speak to someone at the clinic. they said after EC friday 16 eggs fertilised but only 14 divided. we are on day 2 today and out of those 6 are 4 cells, 1 is a 5/6 cell and 2 are 3 cells, 3 are 2 cells-am not sure about the rest but even with my maths that doesnt account for all. anyway she basically said they will see how goes tomorrow as could be ET depending on how they keep doing as they obviously want to try to 5 days if poss. does any of the above sound ok, should i be worried?
what is the ideal number of cell division by this stage if that exists. sorry bit confusd and worried now


----------



## jo_11

Carnivaldiva: Sounds like you've got a couple of irons in the fire. Good luck with the Create follow-up and with the forms for the Cypriot clinic... Keep us posted 

Hopingx: Cell division all looks good to me. Yes, they've missed two out which they may be waiting on to see what happens or they may have arrested; this is perfectly normal and happens all the time. Fertilisation rate's been eggs-cell-ent btw   I suspect you'll be on for a day 5 transfer... When they ring tomorrow, make sure all are accounted for, and you might want to ask for the gradings as well as cell numbers. Most clinics use grades 1-4, with 1 being optimum, but it does differ (e.g. at the first clinic I went to, grade 4 was considered best).


----------



## hopingx

thanks jo thats really helpful


----------



## Jodes17

Hopingx I had day 3 ET, 3 embies, grade 2s, 1 6 cells and 2 5 cells. sounds like your going to have plenty  to choose from there! Good luck and hope you get to blastocyst but don't worry if you don't.
20 week scan for me on wednesday 
Jx


----------



## hope25

Jodes....which clinic did you cycle at?....lots of good luck for your 20wk scan on wed...you are doing so well hun..and inspiration to us all.

xx


----------



## reb363

Hi Hoping.  Just wanted to send you loads of luck for ET. I only had 1 x 5-cell so it's true that it only takes one   

Jodes - good luck with scan.  Are you going to find out what you are having? Mine's Wed too.

Reb xx


----------



## kizzymouse

good luck to scan ladies and good luck to hoping for Et


----------



## justineb

Hi Ladies, been catching up as had busy week and not been able to get on line - thread has been really busy and there's lots happening. Hope you are all enjoying the slightly warmer weather!!  I did make it to ARGC for immunes last week, but was knackered driving there and back in one day  - and it snowed lightly on A40 from Gloucester to Oxford...... (ARGC do them Mon-Thurs only.........) so now I am also waiting for results like JoJoPink.  (Hi JoJoPink).... Hopefully we will both know what we are doing before Xmas.

HopingX - goodluck with your transfer.

Jodes17 - goodluck with your 2WW. Fingers crossed for you. Hope you keep positive and relaxed.

Kizzy - sorry to hear about GD.....I am sure you can control it with diet, I think using low Glycemic load foods is a good idea, also combining any carbs you eat with some protein and fat (ideally good fat).  Probably also avoiding carb only snacks or meals. GD can go away (my cousin had it and it went away once she had baby)....my dad and grandma (who's now 90) also have diabetes type 2...so I have researched best ways of managing it for them.....

Hi to everyone else.

love Justineb xxx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Good luck to all on 2ww and to all those awaiting ET.

AF came last ~Thursday so I took the bull by the horns and rang Create and told them that I most def wanted to retest FSH, AMH before I could possible make a decision with IVF woth OE again.  Last time I spoke to them they said best to test just before next treatment, but I need the time to make a proper informed decesion and If I habe tests on day 3 and then scan on day 5 test results highly unlikely to come in by then.

Anyway, they also suggested LH and eastrodil (not proper spelling I know!), so all 4 were done Saturday and I was told to ring the clinic Wednesday pm to discuss results.

Has anyone heard of a 44 year old with BFP and own eggs?  Am I too old?  Should I try again or go straight to DE?  Am I too old (I know I've repeated myself)

Anyway, as always I'm sending big         to all and Kizzymouse, good luck with 20w scan


----------



## hopingx

hello ladies, back from the clinic, they are happy about the whole OHSS thing being under control with the meds so looks like ET is finally on wednesday, hooray! they have 7 embies they are trying to take to blasto stage so am praying afew good ones make it. the doc has said cos of my age if we get enough he wants to put back 4 as i have a 25% chance so maybe 1 will be ok  
who knows may even get 2 for the price of 1!!!


----------



## alexine

Hello ladies,
Good luck to everyone with their scans and 2ww's!     
xxxA


----------



## jo_11

Hopingx:  Four?   Where are you based??  

Kizzy:  Completely forgot about the GD and blood type thing    I'll have a look for you and post.  Sorry!

Hope everyone's OK... AFM, I did my first (of two) humira injections last night, which is all part of this 'treating immune issues' thing.  Boy did that sting, jeez!  

x


----------



## hopingx

yes i know Jo, that was my reaction too. I am in dubai and there is no restriction on no of embryos and also no freezing allowed either. I am aware of risks of multiple births etc especially over 40 but docs view was if you put in 4 you will be lucky if you get 1 good 1. guess i will just have to wait and see whats available by weds and have faith in this guys experience, he is known as the miracle doctor over here so am hoping he can work some magic for me too. he seems to have been v on the ball with the whole OHSS thing, but i guess time will tell................


----------



## Jodes17

Reb hope your 20 wk scan goes well. 
Kizzy how are you feeling now With the gd?
Hope25 I did my cycle at care Nottingham. They were great
Good luck for ET hopingx 
Jx


----------



## hope25

Hello all you lovely 40+own egg ladies.

Jo-11...sorry to hear your immunes inj stung...ouch...I jabbed myself 3 times with a huge green needle before it actually went in when doing my gestone intramuscular inj...was bleeding from 3 places on my bum cheek...

Hopingx...4 blasts.....lucky you...lister says in their literature they allow 3 embryos for 40+ and 2  for <40...but on my ivf they only allowed me to have 2 blasts put back which is the same as the under 40...not fair...i really insisted but they wouldnt budge...may consider doing ivf in a less restricted country...wish you all the best hun

afm--I tested today...at 5.55am and got the dreaded ONE line...BFN...i swear i posted on here earlier today but no sign of my post. Anyway...just wanted to ask a silly question...if my IUI basting was 1st Dec, when should i be testing....14th dec or 15th..the reason I ask is that i left the test strip in the bathroom and when i went back several hours later i could swear i saw a second line...v v faint...so i did another test...its 10ius sensitivity...and came back a few minutes later after dashing off to pray like mad and there was another v v v faint second line.....I hate this as torture as i had this a year back and then i MC as it was an ectopic and the lines after becoming progressively darker every day started to become fainter so i knew there was something wrong...have i got my OTD date wrong...lister just said test after 2 weeks but as its iui which all depends on when i actually ovulated...its not so clear cut.

I had resigned to the BFN and now I have renewed hope...i hope it doesnt get dashed again...this is more than I can bear...

Hope to hear some words of wisdom to stop me going totally mad.
luv
Hope25
xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hope25,
The only way to know is the blood test. Can you get one done?
Kukixx


----------



## hopehopehope

ooooooooooooohhhhhhhh hope25 a line is a line!! you need to test 14 days after ovulation, but sometimes they are late implanters - - oohhhhhh i am so excited for yo and hope it's your xmas BFP!!


----------



## jo_11

Hope25: As per my post on the Lister thread, am hoping for a strong line for you tomorrow for your 'real' OTD, i.e. 14 days after basting. Sending lots of positive vibes to you. xxx

Reb: All the very best for your 20 week scan tomorrow, is that a private or NHS one? xxx


----------



## hopingx

bit of an episode yesterday evening, was feeling sick and bloated all day then finally ended up being sick quite violently. was really worried cos of ET today but I actually feel abit better for it, I think its all those drugs and being bunged up. so a little fragile but glad the end is round the corner (treatment -wise). still being positive for today, wonder how many embryos have made it, hope they are ok.....................................

think i'll have to ask the doc to give me something for the loo and also reduce some of these tablets am sure their making my stomach feel weird.


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,

Hopingx, it is meds and nerves. I get these on ET every time. Except last time. I had Acu in the morning and settle me down nicely. Wishing you lots of luck for this morning..

Reb, good luck with the scan. Come and tell us how it went...

Going to see my doc today to arrange an EPU scan to see if the baby's sac is right size this week. Last friday was awful. I cried all day.. I am so scared.. 

Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## kizzymouse

Kuki I remember being a nervous wreck before first scan - hope all goes well   
Hope 25    

Hoping good luck for ET   

I am phoning diabetic clinic this afternoon - metformin is so evil - I don't want to feel ill in my last few months - I think they will put me on insulin for last couple of months   

Better go get dressed off to midwife appt. 

hope everyone is well xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alexine

Hey Kizzy hang in there! That's really too bad you are feeling sick on the drugs....after all you have been through with the MS!  Hope the insulin is an option and works!     

Hopingx Good luck with ET today!      for you and your embies!

Kuki I know what you mean about being scared about going for your scan. I really hope they find the sac has grown. Sending lots of      and   for today.

Reb and Jodes good luck today...I'm going for mine today too and a little nervous. Hope all goes well for you girls!     

Hope 25   and      for your BFP!

Jo Sorry to hear the humira injections are a pain! How much longer do you have to do them?  

Hello to everyone else and hope everyone is doing okay..... lately I have been keeping a low profile. Things are a little weird/tense on the Canadian domestic front for me right now....hopefully will get better!

Take care everyone!
   

xxxA


----------



## hope25

Hello all

I got 2 v faint bfp yesterday...one after many hours...and one bfn on a less sensitive test

today both the 10iu/l and 25iu/l tests showed bfn

I am going mad so GP has arranged a blood test...off now to get it done

I am suspecting it was a chem preg.   

luv hope25
xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Hope25, I'm keeping my fringers crossed for you and will say a prayer for BFP.  Take care.  Try to chill out.

Big hi to all on here.

Had a fab time at the gym this am.  Lately the only things I have to look forward to is my featherbed at night and gym before work!!


----------



## jo_11

Hope25: How distressing for you  Will you get the blood results from the GP today?? Thinking of you.

Alexine: Canada sounds a bit fraught, oh dear. Hope it's bearable though. Re the humira, it's only two injections, so one last Sunday and the other on Boxing Day (so two weeks apart). It's not _that_ bad tbh; all for the greater good, so I'll cope 

Kuki: All the best with your scan later this week.

Kizzy: I'll actually have some time tonight, so will see what I can find on the blood type thing (I hadn't forgotten, I've just not been around). A friend of mine was able to control GD through diet alone (and used this book).

xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

thanks Jo - even if on medication I will still have to follow diet too   
I prefer medication - makes me feel like it is definitely keeping glucose level down   

Hope25 - I hope it's a bfp for you - maybe not enuff hcg in urine yet but should show up in blood


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi,
Just came back from surgery. My darling GP has faxed to EPU to arrange an appointment for me to have a scan.

Alexine and Kizzy, this is going to be my 3rd scan. First one was at 4+5. The sac was in the right place and looked good. The second scan was last friday 5+5. Awful scan. Baby has grown but sac has not.. *The sac was full of baby no space left.. *My doc was so ****** off with it. Cos till than everything was great. I cried so much that day. My doc did not want me to buy enough meds for the baby. He believies I will m/c it. That day I went to see a friend doc. She was more positive about it. In the end I bought enough gels toget me to 10wks. There was HB but of course sac has not grown since the last scan. So now I am very scared I go to scan and see HB stoped and baby is died etc.. I have lots of pains.. Some really horrible ones.. I am trying to stay positive.. What else can I do..

Now waiting for EPU phone call.

Kukixx


----------



## alexine

Kuki       
xxA


----------



## hope25

Kuki....how terrible.....i didnt even know that the sac not growing could be a factor....God another thing to look out for...i am so sorry.   ..you must be so worried....try to relax as it might be nothing to worry about   ..i read on another site that a 43 yr old woman got preg naturally but at the nuchal scan it was horrific result and mosaic aswell..not sure what that means.//the scan drs told her to abort immediately as they baby is very deformed...she didnt listen...they refused to do amnio as the result of the nuchal scan was conclusive for them..so she went elsewhere..they did amnio and passed with flying colours and gave birth to a perfect healthy baby boy....

lets keep    

Afm----jo-11..they said the results will be back tomorrow late afternoon at the earliest....the gp told me they dont usually do preg blood test so i was happy with whatever was on offer...I hope i havent given blood too early and they dont pick up hcg as i might have ovulated later...but i think i am just clutching at straws...its most likely a chem preg..sometimes i think i cant bear another journey to Lister...but hey...cant give up until me or the cash dries up. Say a little prayer for me  

Hope everyone is keeping warm 
xx


----------



## hopingx

hello ladies
ET went ok they put 4 back. I had another chat with doc about whether this was abit OTT but he startedthe whole age thing and 25% success rate etc, in the end I just decided to rely on his advice. told him about the vomiting and being bunged up. he says the OHSS has been controlled by the meds but if I get pg then yes thats something to watch out for. gave me a suppository, that means something going in both ends what with the pessary...anyway as long as it helps  

the other thing that really surprised me is they had me sitting for just 2 minutes then walking around so I guess he expects you to carry on normal activities. am abit overwhelmed i made it this far, and thanks to all you lovely ladies for your help in getting me through.

can you believe it he said do blood test in 7 (yes 7!) days  

Kuki hang in there girl, everything will be fine


----------



## carnivaldiva

Kuki, sending you     and also praying      that all goes well.

We try so hard before and during treatment for a BFP and then anxious all the way through the pregnancy.

Hope 25, hope you get your BFP.


Hopingx, it sounds like you did good girl.  Also sending you BFP vibes 
Waiting for Create to call me back about the tests I had done on Saturday.  It's now after 4pm, so highly unlikely that they'll call now.


----------



## hopehopehope

Kuki - any news ??


----------



## Jodes17

Hopingx glad ET went well. 
Kuki Thinking of you.
Kizzy hope your feeling ok
Had 20wk scan today, all's well and it's a boy! 
Jodes x


----------



## hopehopehope

jodes - fab news!! Can i ask what drugs you had to get 13 eggs please!!


----------



## alexine

Hey Jodes good news! I had my 20 week today and thankfully previa has moved out of the way...very much relieved! All looks okay but don't know what I am having...wondering how long I can hang in not knowing.

Reb hope all is well with you.     

Kuki thinking of you and sending lots of     

Hopingx lots of      for your embies!

I hope everyone else is doing okay!     

xxxA


----------



## hopingx

well done Jodes, a boy how lovely!

i asked if i could give some tablets a break so doc said stay of the glucophage afew days, am also just going to take folic acid as the iron and vit c can also have a rest. have to take asprin (jnr) daily - does anyone know how long that goes on for? and cyclogest twice then progyluton twice which is for the OHSS. still less of a junkie than I was afew days back!

so light packing today for the move on friday to abu dhabi, will let hubby do the rest when he comes back from work. doc was v clear no bed rest just maintain normal activity, so strange how things are v different here. dont care as long as its all for the best  
am glad to have made it to PUPO


----------



## reb363

Hi Alexine and Jodes - fantastic news on scans - really happy for you both.     . 
Jodes, it's a boy for me too.  Alexine, realy delighted re the placenta previa that must be such a huge relief.  

Hoping - wow 4 - that's so exciting. Not long until your blood test.        

Hope 25 - definitely saying that prayer for you    

Kizzy  - sorry to read about GD.  You've had a pretty tough reaction to the hormones, poor you.     I'm still being morning sick each day   .  Hope the diet changes can do the trick for you.  Take care.

Love to everyone else.

Reb xx


----------



## hopingx

alexine, well done with your scan


----------



## kizzymouse

Alexine and Jodes - fab news!!
Reb - sorry you are still being sick - I was every day right up to 20wks.   
Then it eased off a bit but still there - but I haven't felt sick at all today now I'm off the metformin! Start insulin tomorrow instead


----------



## carnivaldiva

Kuki, how you doing?  Still praying and sending you lots of positive vibes


----------



## hopehopehope

Reb lovely to hear from you - well done on your boy!!

Alexine - can thy not tell the sex or is just you haven't asked yet? how's the weather in Canada?


----------



## hope25

Hello ladies

The GP called me late afternoon....while I was praying no less to tell me i was definately NOT pregnant...oh well...roll on Jan 

Lots of congrats to reb...how nice...a baby boy...

alexine and jodes....good news .//thats what we like to hear...hopefully I will be able to aswell soon

Will be lying low for a while...
take care all
hope25xx


----------



## kizzymouse

sorry Hope25


----------



## alexine

*Hope25* Sorry to hear your news.  Take care
*
Kuki* Sending you big    

*Kizzy* How you doing on the insulin? Hope the nausea is easing off for you. 

*Hopex3* How are you doing? Decided not to find out what I was having since it was the one surprise I could have without it being a problem  I think it's a boy though.

Hello to everyone else....huge dump of snow here and house bound.... which today is just fine.

Take care everyone
   
xxxA


----------



## Jodes17

Alexine and Reb, great news about your scans. I felt right from ET I was going to have a boy so your probably right too Alexine, mothers intuition!
jx


----------



## jo_11

Just a quick one from me...

Alexine and Rebs:  Excellent news on your scans; I'm so pleased for you both!  

Kizzy:  My book says that you should reduce (pref eliminate) fat from your diet (zero red meat), eliminate refined sugars and starches, eat lots of fibre-rich stuff, pref eat 6 small meals a day; increase soy, fish and beans, sardines, salmon, soy milk, dark green leafy veg, plums and pineapple... peanut butter gets a special mention for type As too.

x


----------



## kizzymouse

thanks Jo


----------



## daisyg

Just a quick word of caution.  Please run through this diet with your doctor to make sure it is ok for pregnancy (and GD pregnancy specifically).  I don't believe there is evidence for the efficacy of the blood group diet personally, and restricting foods in pregnancy may not be advisable (especially eliminating fats etc).  You just need a good balanced diet with all food groups taking into account government warnings on specific foods.

Caution advised with fish like tuna etc. Also, there may be issues with soy in pregnancy as well.  Government advice is that it is ok to eat peanuts or peanut containing foods in pg.  

I am sure you will have been advised about food to eat with GD by your doctor and I would stick to this advice only.

Best of luck,

Daisy
x


----------



## kizzymouse

Daisy - I have a list of stuff I can eat - which has to be a mixture of all the food groups if poss but adding low GI elements. 

So it's handy to know which are low GI.   
I am vegetarian ( only for 3 yrs ) and can get protein from Quorn stuff etc but have started eating bacon and chicken occasionally to get protein as it's more convenient sometimes.

I craved meat at beginning of pg b4 I got bad MS! So I will eat anything I have to the last few months for munchkin!!   

How are you?


----------



## daisyg

Thanks Kizzy,

Sorry about the stern lecture!!  Sometimes I sound a bit overbearing (on the computer only, honest!).

Glad you are doing very well and I am sure you will do well on the GD diet!  Good to hear all going well with you and baby.  Bet you can't wait for the big day?  Get as much rest in now as possible!!

Best to all,
Daisy
xx


----------



## kizzymouse

LOL - don't worry    

Yeah can't wait for munchkin to make her appearance - just a bit worried the birth is going to be nothing like I imagined/planned but as long as she arrives safe and sound that's all that matters


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies,

Sorry haven't been on for a while, been busy with getting the house ready for Christmas. A week to go and still haven't got the carpet down! I've put the tree up any way now, got to try a make the house a bit Christmassy. I have been keeping an eye on everyone via my phone but not worked out how to post on it yet!

Hope 25 - sorry for your news. Hope things work out for you in the New Year.

Alexine - hope you are keeping well even tho things are weird/tense. Well done on the scan.

Jodes17 - a boy! How exciting. You'll have so much fun!

Kuki2010 - good luck with your EPU scan - hope everything is ok and sac is growing.

Hopingx - hope your ET went ok. Did you put all 4 back? 

Hi to everyone else.

As for me had my new protocol thru earlier this week. We think we are going to go for Feb now, but may change our minds and do Jan instead. I  was rather shocked at the level of Stimms I'll be on. I know the Consultant said to increase them as we only got 3 eggs last time but I will be on the
highest dose. Also I will be taking steroids as I'm stimming - has anyone else had this form of protocol? I'm going to phone the clinic and ask them why the steroids? Other than that nothing new to report here.

Love to all
XXX


----------



## kizzymouse

Steroids are usually for suppressing immune system as your own immune system can kill off embies ( in some ladies )

I took steroids this time - don't know if that's what helped - but I got a bfp


----------



## jo_11

Dyellowcar:  As Kizzy says, steroids can be used to suppress the immune system.  Some clinics also use them as a matter of course when someone's had more than a couple of negative cycles.  Look up the side effects though (they made me mega hyper).


----------



## hopingx

hi ladies
hope 25 sorry for the diappointing news.
move went ok i guess except that the flat is not quite up to scratch so they are saying we should move again! to a better 1 in the same building in a week, yes xmas day 
did feel abit fed up about the whole thing and upset with hubby as seems i ended up doing alot of packing myself. ended up having a row in new place and sleeping in seperate bedroom  told him what an inconsiderate pig i thought he was  
think am feeling quite emotional with being away from family, the whole treatment etc and worried about testing wednesday and any disappointment. anyway he is out of my hair and back at work tomorrow so i am just going to put my feet up and pamper myself i think i deserve that even if he doesnt 
sorry for the moan but someone has to listen or we'll go mad  
just a quick question about testing, my doc has said 7 days after ET as embryos were blasto stage, am sure thats just too soon as hcg levels couldnt have reached levels by then and dont want a false result. am confused, maybe will check with clinic again but till now have been folowing his advise


----------



## jo_11

Hoping x: Sorry that life is a bit stressful at the mo and that you have to move yet again, and on Christmas Day of all days. Is there any way you can get removal people to do this? It'll take the pressure off you and maybe avoid another row with DH. As for test date, I was quite shocked when I read you were told to test a week after ET. My clinic's test date is the earliest I've ever heard of and it's 14 dpec, so for blast transfer it's 9 days later. As I said though, this is considered to be quite early... My previous clinic said to test 15 dp5det. If you take EC to be ov day, implantation generally takes place 6-12 days later, and then your body needs some time to produce the HCG. So unless your Dr's suggesting a blood test, I would say it's a bit early.


----------



## jo_11

P.S. I saw on another thread that you were worried about your trigger shot still being in your system... On my last cycle, just because I'd never seen 'pg' on a pee stick, I tested the day after EC and it did, of course, read 'pg' (which was kind of weird seeing as I'd just had my eggs harvested!). I then took another test the morning of ET (which was day 5, blast) and it said 'not pg'. So I think the trigger leaves your body quite quickly.


----------



## hopingx

hi ladies
am feeling better thanks and hubby is behaving (for now!)
jo your right about the whole moving thing and i am not going to worry about it, i think its all been abit much with that and hubby's new job etc. anyway we had a nice steak meal yday and i plan to chill out big time this week.
thanks also for the stuff on testing date. i was thinking that wednesday works out as 12 days after EC so phaps thats not as early as i first thought but i will check again with clinic as they did say bllod test (beta) for hcg on 22nd. i also think the trigger shot has gone out of the system else they wouldnt suggest it?
anyway heres hoping............... 
does anyone know what the levels are meant to be for a positive and if you have to test again afew days later to check hcg is rising?


----------



## justineb

Hope 25 - sorry to read your news - so disappointing.
Hopingx - hope hubby carry's on behaving!! Good luck when you do test.
Kuki  - do you have any more news?...... thinking of you.
Kizzy-  hope you're feeling ok
Jodes - great news it's a boy!
Reb - hope nausea passes soon.
Alexine - really pleases to read news about your placenta - such a relief

Hi to Jo-11 and JoJoPink Carnivel Diva, Helen, Daisy and everyone else.

I have immune results back - we can't start cycle yet as I have elevate CD56 (and abnormal levels of two other NK cells as well) and cytokines (I think TNF alpha - was 35) - so they say I have to have humira and retest cytokines then possibly more humira, plus steroids and when stimming they will test NKcells and I may need the IViG.  Looks like it could be feb before we start again.....I am now trying to get TB test done quickly so I can start on humira......

Love JustineBxXx


----------



## jo_11

Justine: Glad you have some answers now re your immunes. My TNFa level was 33.something and I'm on humira at the mo (2nd shot Boxing Day). As my levels were quite near the magic 30 I'm not going to bother re-testing... The re-test costs £350 and the IVIG I'll have during tx acts on TNFa anyway. I'm just going to hope I'm not the small % who has their TNFa levels go up with humira! I'll be cycling Feb so we may be cycle buddies. Which protocol/meds will you be on?


----------



## justineb

Hi Jo_11
Not sure about stimm meds yet - last time when we got to EC  we did flare protocol with menopur (as I was allergic to Buserlin used in DR and had to abandon previous cycle)......ARGC said they would prefer me not to do flare again and to try long cycle with DR with different medicines (but I am nervous as had terrible reaction last time, and I have a lot of other drug allergies - so I would prefer to just stick to what I know was OK), but ARGC say pregnancy rates higher with long cycle .....  if i have to take 2nd lot of humira then it could be march before we start - but I am really hoping we can get going in February.......would be cool to be cycle buddies. 
Are you having IViG re NK cells? 
JustineBXXX


----------



## hopingx

bit worried this morning, had a bleed and think is start of AF. had a weep as OTD tomorrow then decided just to be brave and go ahead and test tomorrow to know for sure, but not a good day


----------



## jo_11

Hopingx:  Sounds quite early for AF to arrive; could it be implantation bleeding?  Has it stopped now?  If it's implantation bleeding, POAS may not register any HCG tomorrow; will you go for a blood test??

Justine:  Yes, it would be good to be cycle buds   I've decided to have the re-test for humira... I 'scared' myself by reading that I shouldn't be drinking alcohol after humira as alcohol increases TNFa which is exactly the thing we want to reduce, and I had two Christmas dos last week    So, I'll have my re-test early Jan, and will then find out whether I need to do more humira, or whether we can cycle.  If we can, I'll start the pill on my Feb AF, with a view to starting stims by mid-end Feb.  If not, I guess it'll be March.  I'm doing the LP this time for the first time.  Re your last protocol, do you mean you did the SP (antagonist)?  This is the one with cetrotide/orgalutran and doesn't involve any of the DRing drugs.  The flare, and SP (agonist), both involve DRing drugs.  These ones have suited me best so far, so I have high hopes for the LP (I wish!).  There are other DR drugs other than burselin, and I suspect they have different ingredients; do you know which you're allergic to?  I used suprecur last cycle, but through injections rather than sniffing, and this was infinitely better.  Is that an option?  Oh and yes, I'm having IVIG re NK cells... that plus clexane and double dose folic acid (for MTHFR), and gestone (for some NK related stuff; high CD19/CD5 I think).


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies,

Thank you Jo and Kizzy about the steroids. Made me feel really positive about our next cycle as had been worried about immune issues but sounds tho clinic are covering it by using the steriods next time.

Hopingx - try to stay positive, as Jo says it may be implantation bleed esp if not OTD yet. 

Hope everyone else is keeping well and staying warm.

Love to all

XXX


----------



## hope25

Hopingx......lets hope its implantation bleeding...hope its stopped...sending you    

Hi to all everyone else


----------



## hopingx

yes the bleeding has stopped, rang the clinic and they said just do the blood test tomorrow, also if its ongoing bleeding thats not good. am just hoping its implantation only


----------



## carnivaldiva

Hopingx - sending you vibes for a BFP.

Been feeling a little down.  My cousin is 6 months younger than me and had a baby back in August.  Love her dearly, but whenever we speak and she talks aboutn her daughter I have a physical ache.  It's really hard not to sob my heart out down the phone.  Some of you ladies prob feel the same sometimes.  Sometimes she has this superior air about her and it makes me feel such a failure.

Anyway, picked mum up from Gatwick today, so at least I have company.  Dad was supposed to go back to Jamaica 18 December, but his flight was cancelled and he's re-booked for Boxing Day, so I'll have both parents around on Xmas Day.  They're divorced, but get on really well.

Blood tests have come back.  AMS is 4.9 (was 7.5 6 months ago), FSH 9.17, LH 3.71.  The nurse said that they're within range for my age, but doesn't give me much confidence.  Going to arrange to see consultant at Create beginning of Jan.  Have 1 vial of DS left, so tempted to try again and BFN, not wates any more money and go straight for DE.  If it wasn't for the DS I'd just go straight for DE anyway.

Really concerned that can't find any info on FF forums about Nicosiaifv.co.uk.  Any feed back would be most appreciated

Hope all is well and we have loads of BFP coming our way.


----------



## jo_11

Dyellowcar: Good to hear you're sounding more positive; when will you go again?

Carnivaldiva: Are you sure this isn't the clinic in Cyprus?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=233142.276

Fantastic news that your Mum's arrived (despite the weather!), and also that you'll have your Dad around too (because of the weather!). I think your blood tests sound just fine; I'm assuming you mean AMH not AMS... these levels can fluctuate, and 4.9 is still respectable... as long as FSH is below 10 it's fine and LH needs to be under 7, so you're perfect on these. If I was you, I'd def go for OE again before moving to DE but I know that money can be an issue (I'm trying not to think about that!).


----------



## kizzymouse

Munchkin will be here in 8 weeks! I have to be induced at 38 wks - cos of GD   
Now on 4 jabs of insulin a day cos diet control isn't working out   
Hoping - sending you some positive thoughts


----------



## jo_11

Ooo, Kizzy how fabulous!  Not fabulous about GD of course, but that your little girl will be here... will that make her a Valentine's baby like Sezy's??


----------



## kizzymouse

Two weeks exactly before my due date is 18th of Feb - maybe I can persuade them to induce me on 14th instead!    It will be 8 yrs since DH and I first met so would be lovely!


----------



## jo_11

I think you should, definitely!  After all, if the date has to be set, it may as well suit you.  Get them to book you in for an early induction (or late on the 13th?), to ensure you push her out on the 14th.  Plus it's a Monday, so that'll give you ample time to get sorted before people come visiting the following weekend; perfect


----------



## kizzymouse

hee hee


----------



## dd_b

Hoping -     to you


Jo- goodness I just can't keep up with the lister thread. It's exhausting! How do you manage to know what everyone is up to at all times?


Kizzy Not long, how exciting!!!


Carnivaldiva - What I do to have that AMH result. Mine is now probably 0. 

Hi to dyellow car and every one else

xx


----------



## jo_11

dd_b: I know, the Lister thread is almost like a full-time job! How are you honey? Have you got a follow- up booked or an idea about next steps?


----------



## carnivaldiva

Jo 11, thanks for the link.  I've posted a message there, so hopefully will get some sort of response.

Kizzy, I'm really excited for you.  Make sure you keep calm and have a fave Xmas

dd-b I've been taking FertilAid for religiously for about 9 months. Zita West DHA & pre-preg supplement.  I'm still shocked AMH has dropped from 7.5 to 4.9.  I think I'm one of those people who always want more.  When it was 7.5 I still upset.  Looks like I'll have to start accupuncture again.  I think I'm going to do a meal replacement from 2 Jan.  When I had my BFP I had been doing that for at least 4 months, mind you I was younger then.

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## dyellowcar

Morning ladies,

More snow and no work...think that 'll be it now til after New year.

Hopingx - Good luck with your test.  

dd-b - Hi to you - hope all is going well with you.

Kizzy - 14th Feb sounds like a lucky date for you - I'd go with it!

Jo-11 - We'll be cycling again in Feb - so should be cycle buddies with you and Justineb - which is cool! It'll be great to have people along the way who I've already 'met'.

Carnivaldiva- keep positive, if the clinic think you're within range then that should be ok. They would surely tell you if they didn't think you had any chance....As for your cousin - like most ladies when they have a little one, she is probably totaly engrossed and obsessed - as we all would be! I'm sure she doesn't mean to hurt you, and would be devastated if she knew your pain. 

Love to all and hi to anyone I missed.

XXX


----------



## hopingx

!!!
am so relieved, the hcg level was 74- can't tell you how scared I was getting the result. Because of the bleeding yday though they have said I have to do the blood test again friday and it should have doubled else if not and still spotting then that could be a problem, so guess not over yet but for now YIPPEEEEEEE!!!!      

thanks for all your good wishes ladies xxx


----------



## daisyg

Hopingx,
Did they measure your progesterone??  I would up it slightly as low p4 may cause spotting.  You cannot have enough progesterone, and it might help reduce chances of spotting,
Daisy


----------



## hopingx

thanks for that daisy i'll check with the clinic as they didnt mention anything (am taking 2 cyclogest a day at the mo) x


----------



## jo_11

Hopingx!!!!!!! That's fabulous news... I've sent the boys in for some can-canning in celebration...









































































Fingers crossed for Friday's blood test (HCG and prog?). And I'd shovel as many of those bum bullets up as I could in the meantime if I were you! xxx


----------



## hopingx

jo-love the dancing elephants! am not sure can shove anything more in any nook and cranny but you never know


----------



## kizzymouse

Hopingx - fantastic news! My hcg was 73 - and it went to 718 on 13dp5dt - huge congrats!!


----------



## Mish3434

Hoping, Fab news hun what a fab early pressie     , 22nd Dec was my official test date 6 yrs ago today!! Strange what you never forget


----------



## daisyg

Hoping,

2 cyclogest is not considered a very high dose of p4 (and some women do not absorb pessaries as well as others).  Would up to 3/4 per day if you can.  I would also ask clinic to measure prog. as well as beta at same blood test (v. easy for lab to do).
Daisy


----------



## reb363

Hi Everyone 

Was just checking in to see how you all are.   

Carnivaldiva - don't worry too much about your AMH.  Mine was 0.3 at last test 2 years ago and all was good with OE.

Hoping - fantastic news and glad bleeding has stopped - though I bled weeks 6/7 and it was all fine.

Love Reb xxx


----------



## alexine

*Hopingx* Fab news! Congrats on your BFP!   
xxA


----------



## Jodes17

Hi hopingx 
Great news, lovely early Christmas pressie 
Jx


----------



## hopehopehope

hoping - great news - well done!!


----------



## hopingx

thanks for your lovely messages ladies, as this is all new to me was wondering if any of you can recommend a good pregnancy book, easy to read but covering basics so I know what to expect and when (test wise etc) 
also any other helpful websites/threads to help along the way.


----------



## Mish3434

Hoping, I can recommend "what to expect when your expecting" it is very thorough so if you are like me and want to know everthing it is the book for you

http://www.amazon.co.uk/What-Expect-When-Youre-Expecting/dp/1847373755/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1293090686&sr=8

shelley

/links


----------



## reb363

Happy Christmas everyone.

xxx


----------



## hopingx

thanks for that mish3434
and merry xmas to all you lovely ladies xxx


----------



## justineb

Wishing all you ladies a wonderful Christmas and hoping all your dreams come true.

Hoping X - big congratulations on your BFP. What a brilliant early Xmas pressie!!

Jo_11 - yes I mean I did protocol with no DR and orgalutran etc - but ARGC seem to want me to try other DR meds and long protocol - seems a long way off at mo as I won't get TB test done now til after Xmas.  The Buserlin made me itch all over - so must be something in that that set me off last time - we had to abandon that cycle.

Love to all, JustinebXXX


----------



## Lulu-belle

Merry holidays, christmas and new year everyone!!! and congratulations to all those freshly up the spout


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi Ladies,

Hopingx - Congratulations on your BFP, that's brilliant news anda super xmas pressie!

Just been to the vets today and my boxer is 'in pup'. Will be hearing the patter of tiny paws very soon!

Merry Christmas to everyone, hope you have a good one and 2011 brings you lots of joy and happiness!

Love to all

Di 
XXX


----------



## LemonD

Hi ladies,

Haven't been here for a while, but just wanted to pop by and wish you all a Merry Christmas and hope that all our dreams come true in 2011.










Jo xx


----------



## hopingx

dont think good news for me 
after testing positive wednesday the bleeding came back last night but this time (unlike tuesday) it was ongoing v much like start of AF. I am so confused and upset. clinic said do hcg test again today to see if doubled but with all this bleeding cant see how there is a viable pregnancy. they said just increase cyclogest from 2 to 3 but i think it may be over before its even begun 
I dont know why they made me test so early, if I had waited like other clinics then my period would just come and I would not have false hope, sorry but am just upset


----------



## alexine

*Hopingx* Sending you lots of     I really hope you get some reassuring news today!

Wishing you fab ladies a Happy Christmas! 

Keep well everyone!

xxxA


----------



## reb363

Hoping - everything I have is crossed for you          - do let us know how it goes and so hope it's good news.

Alexine      how are you feeling - glad the PP has righted itself - amazing news.


----------



## jo_11

Hoping x:  Sincerely hoping it's good news today.  I've known of ladies who have full on periods while pg and still remained pg; it all depends on where the embie's hooked on to.  If it's at the top, then there's a load of blood underneath that's just not needed any more as the embie has already linked into your blood stream.  I have everything crossed.  xxx


----------



## jo_11

A very Merry Christmas to all you lovely ladies!


----------



## alexine

Hey Reb I'm doing okay thanks...very much relieved that the PP migrated out of the way!  Considering it was complete I was very lucky it moved so soon.....
1 more day of gigging and I'm finished!!!  
Can't wait to hang out in my pajamas and do absolutely nothing!

I hope you are doing well too!

xxxA


----------



## kizzymouse

Hopingx - I had bleeding early on too - which turned brown and stayed for a week or so - I am praying it's just your embie snuggling in  

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALL !!!!!!!!! XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## hopingx

thank you ladies for your kind messages and good wishes.its some consolation that the blood test has come back ok, they said as long as the hcg has doubled from weds (within 48 hours) then even if there is bleeding thats not too bad. the bleeding has sort of subsided but it has been bad and am using pads. I guess for now I can just be grateful for that much and keep my fingers crossed.  

here's wishing you special ladies a very merry xmas and take care xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello Ladies,

Just came to wish you all a merry christmas and a great new year.. 

Hopingx, I really hope it will be all okay.. Not easy to relax but try.. 

Love to you all and thank you for all your support.. 

Kukixx


----------



## hope25

Hoping...sending you lots of     ...what was your beta readings...it sounds like you are heading in the right dorection....i pray the little embie sticks...sending sticky vibes....   

luv hope25


----------



## hopingx

hi ladies, hope you had a good xmas, we ended up moving to a different flat but at least now I am settled in 1 place to try to make me feel at home, last few weeks have been such a runaround.
yes the hcg was 74 weds then fri was 155. have had less flow but still need panty liner as not all together stopped, seems better apart from some cramping. I read women do get period like symtoms 3 months into pregnancy so am just hoping I make it to 6 week scan to show all is ok. am trying not to worry about it too much as theres nothing i can do. keeping busy unpacking but not overdoing it.
how are you ladies ?


----------



## Kuki2010

Jo,
Could I ask you something? Please forgive me.. But quiet desperate to have some advice. Today I am 8+2. And my bleeding has started so I think I am m/cing. I am RH negative. So far in UK and Turkey I did manage to get my anticore injection for birth/pregnancies and m/c.. But today when I try to get the injection organised in NHS. The doctor I spoke to told me I don't have to do the injection cos I am less than 12 weeks. So now I am not sure if I should get to London to a private clinic and have it done. In uk they did it to me when I had occasions babies were less than 12weeks. I don't understand whey the change of process. Well we know it is the money.. 
What do you think I should do?
Thank you so much for your help. I am so sorry to ask you such a question.. I am trying to get into contact with my doctor and so far no luck.. And in crisis I thought of you thought I will try.. 
Kuki?


----------



## hope25

Hoping x..great news re hcg...they doubled...just take it easy...up the bum bullets and  ...sending you sticky vibes

Kuki,,sorry I dont know re the blood thing...but anything you can do to help...please do...ask your clinic....go private if nhs are being tight fisted....i do so hope the pregnancy continues...lots of    

luv to all
hope 25xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Ladies do bleed in early pregnancy - I did from 6 til 7 weeks approx - I will pray it's nothing serious Kuki


----------



## hopingx

hi ladies hope you are all well, kuki I hope the bleeding has subsided  , I know its is v frightening.
am feeling abit better but just taking it 1 day at a time x


----------



## jo_11

Kuki:  Sorry you're bleeding    Re the Rhesus negative thing, my understanding is that you'll only need the anti-D injection at 28 weeks (if at all) if you've had it before.  I'm not 100% sure though, sorry (not Rhesus negative myself, although my friend is and has had two babies; she only needed it for the first one).  

Hope everyone else is OK and had a lovely Christmas.

x


----------



## hopehopehope

happy christmas everyone!!!


----------



## reb363

Kuki - so sad for your MC  - love and thoughts to you, T and your precious L.
xxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Everyone and happy holidays ect.. I hope no one minds I just keep checking in although no news to report on my end (other then the natural approach - she aint working!). I expect to be a little more active towards the April time (DE in Cyprus if all goes well). 

I am still going back and forth oddly enough e.g. perfectly calm happy and 100% 'accepting-no-issues-with' the whole DE thing and then other times I have moments of self doubt e.g. yesterday morning when the cat woke us up at 6am. Ended up thinking 'when a baby is waking me up at all hours will i in my sleep deprived state feel any resentment because it doest have my DNA?' Kizzymouse it would be great to hear your thoughts on this. I realise you are fast approaching the time and probably have many other things on your mind but would you be ok for me to pm you?


----------



## Lulu-belle

Also meant to say hope everyone is well and also really hope that your bleeding episode KUKI was just a blip and all is still on track. This i really do hope for. 

Take care all


----------



## kizzymouse

Have pm'd you Lulu


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello Ladies,
Thank you all for kind words. 
My m/c was expected. I had a scan when I was 7+5. And doc said 60pm hb was too low and was only 3.6mm. Far too small for his dates. He said I will m/c in coming weeks. It happened a lot quicker. 
And for Anti-D. In Europe you have the injection does not matter which week in your pregnancy or any m/c. They used to inject ladies under 12weeks. I know this cos I had it twice. Well anyway I did talk to a doctor in the end on boxing day and he did agree to get rid of the small risk by getting Anti-D injection. I am greatful to him. He was wonderful. Weird enough he could understand me cos he was aware of IVF and my concerns and a big plus he was foreign. He knew about European practices.. 
My this m/c is very very heavy.. So now I am so happy that I actually had the Anti-D. 
Wishing you all a great New Year.. Hoping it will bring all those beautiful healthy darlings we all wish for.. 
Love to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## kizzymouse

Kuki I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## jo_11

Kuki:  Oh sweetie, I'm so very, very sorry for your loss.  That just made my heart absolutely sink, so lord knows what it's doing to you.  Sending lots of     and


----------



## Mish3434

Kuki,  I'm very sorry to see your news      

Shelley xx


----------



## hope25

Kuki...    lots of hugs hun....its better sooner than later...atleast now you can plan ahead....my ectopic last year put me back so many cycles i wished it was a bfn then I couldve gone ahead with my next ivf like my cycle buddies who had bfns and now they already have their babies in their arms...

Roll on a better year for all of us God willing


----------



## dd_b

Kuki
So sorry to read your news. 
I hope you have good support and love where you are to get you through this hard time.

Thinking of you.
xx


----------



## alexine

Kuki I'm really sorry to hear your news.    What a roller coaster you have been on in the last while. I hope you are hanging in okay. Thinking of you.
xxxA


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Kuki just to add my voice to the others I really feel for you   - and so sorry that you had to go through this. 

Here is to 2011 ladies - I dearly hope we all are on our way to  experiencing  the ups and downs of parenthood before the year is out.


----------



## Lulu-belle

And Kizzy thanks so much for the pm. Gosh i cant tell you how much it helped and how reassuring it is. Thanks again


----------



## reb363




----------



## hope25

Aww...Reb....thats really pretty....Happy new year to you too and all the lovely ladies here...lets hope 2011 brings us lots of healthy babies.

luv to all 
hope25 xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Happy New Year to you all - hope 2011 is going to be lucky for everyone


----------



## jo_11

Happy New Year to everyone too!  I absolutely adore New Year; so much more so than Christmas.  2011 is truly going to be fabulous for all... new babies, and new BFPs.  I wish I was the New Year fairy and could hand out the BFPs to the lovely ladies ttc on this thread.


----------



## Kuki2010

Good evening ladies,

Just came to wish you a great year!.. Hoping for all of us to have those healthy darlings in our arms in 2011.

Love to you all! 

Thank you for your frienship and support in 2010..

Kukixx


----------



## alexine

Wishing all you fab ladies a Happy New Year! 
May this one be great and full of joy for all of us!
xxxA


----------



## Jodes17

Happy new year ladies.  Let's hope 2011 brings joy and happiness for all of us 

Kuki sorry to hear about your loss
Jodes x


----------



## hopingx

Happy 2011 to all you lovely ladies x


----------



## Sezy

Hello everyone - and Happy New Year to you all!!!!

Its been a while since I was last here - lots of PC problems, not being able to get on-line etc,, then away over Christmas etc. But I'm back and catching up with all the news.

First, I want to give *Kuki* a big  so sorry to read of your roller-coaster hon 

I'd like to give a shout out to all the lovely ladies who are cooking at the moment - *Kizzy, Alexine, Jodes*, are there any more

*Hopex* - how are you doing hon? Hope everything has settled down for you?

We're doing fine; can't believe how huge I am now!! Officially only 6 weeks until we meet our baby girl and I'm so excited; although I have to admit that I am going to miss being pregnant! Despite some of the niggles and discomforts, I've loved every minute of it, and since its unlikely that I will be in this space again, I've been milking the experience wholeheartedly. She's moving lots, but I'm getting more rolling and pushing movements rather than kicks (thought there's still a few of those!) as she's starting to run out of room a bit  * Kizzy*, I don't know if you are experiencing this, but I get a little rush of endorphins when she moves and get this lovely feeling of love 

Anyway, I just wanted to wish you all a fab 2011 and I hope that this year brings you all that you dream of 

Lots of love

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Hi Sezy    I love the movements even if some are uncomfortable at times!! Think I have been having BH contractions too - feels very strange like stomach tightening - but doesn't hurt   

I won't be far behind you as I have GD I won't get as far as due date now


----------



## dd_b

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE

OR AS I AM CALLING IT 

HAPPIER NEW YEAR !!!!

X


----------



## hopehopehope

dd-b when did partner leave again ? aRe you ok


----------



## justineb

Happy 2011 to all on this thread, hope dreams come true this year. 

Kuki- sending you big hugs - so sorry to read your news.

Love JustineBXXX


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello you dear people,
Thank you for your kind words. I am taking it a day at the time at the mo.. Coming turns with 2011 will be another year of fighting to have my children.. I keep saying to myself in the past I gave a different fights like being with my exhusband for 5 years.. Surely another 5 years fighting to have my little darlings is nothing.. So we soldier on.. Lets hope 2011 will be the last one.. 
Wishing you all healthy darlings this year.. Without huge heartaches and stress.
Love to you all. Kukixx


----------



## nvb

Hi ladies....can I join you please?
I'm currently DR for my 4th cycle of ICSI and enjoying the Buserelin headaches and night sweats!    I'm shoehorning myself into my clothes and getting really pee'd off now with colleagues asking 'are you still going to the gym?' as clearly my once gym honed body has been replaced with a weeble like twin! I keep checking behind me as I feel like someone is following me.....but no, it's just my ar$e! I could quite merrily stab my partner to death just for breathing.......yes, I think I am sufficiently down reg'd!    

I had a successful BFP last year using donor eggs but suffered a MMC at 8+4. We had previously appealed for NHS funding before we started the DE cycle and this was finally granted but we have had to switch back to using my own eggs. 

I'm not a great responder and I've been put on the LP as we are hoping to have some genetic testing and possibly Array CGH if we get any embies at day 5....we know it's a long shot! 

I am feeling incredibly bitter and angry at the long struggle to have a baby. Financially this is crippling us and mentally and physically affecting me more than my DP knows. I HATE doing IVF!


----------



## jo_11

nvb:  And beathe... and relax... and breathe... and relax.  Can you join us?  We'd be scared not to let you     Yes, IVF does suck; I'm with you on that... I'm going on a detox next week to get with of a year's worth of IVF and not enough gym    Sorry to hear about your mc; at least you get a free cycle on the NHS (although I realise that's not much in the way of compensation).  How on earth did you pull off that one??  When d'you start stabbing?  And I mean yourself, with stims, rather than your DP with the nearest sharpest (or blunt) object!


----------



## nvb

HI Jo...thanks for letting me join you...I'll try not to abuse anybody too much   
I have my DR scan next week and then hopefully I can start stimming. I'm on maximum menopur to try and kick a bit of life into my dried out ovaries!
The fight with the NHS....ahhhhhhh, now that's been a great test of character!    It started 3 years ago when I was told at 38 that I would not get any NHS funding as there was a waiting list of 3 years and I would be over 40 when I reached the top. We went Private and my partner had his Open TESE. We were also told that we would have to fund that ourselves......due to my age    but I successfully argued that my DP would need a TESE with whoever he was with and regardless of how old she was as he was totally azoospermic and the only way he could ever conceive was for any partner he was with was to try ICSI with any sperm found. I appealed to my PCT with this arguement and they begrudgingly paid for the op!
Then I discovered that the NHS waiting list had dropped to 18 weeks....and had I been put on the waiting list when we first discovered we needed ICSI then I would have received 3 free cycles! I was livid!!!! I just went straight in at the top this time and complained to the MD of our PCT....we were then told as we'd self funded 2 cycles, that we would only receive 1 free cycle. I have run out of energy and time to fight anymore! We had already started our donor egg cycle by the time the funding was granted so we went ahead with that (but didn't tell the NHS as I'm sure they would have pulled the plug on the funding had they known!) Luckily we had kind of stalled appointments and said that we had personal reasons for not starting the NHS cycle sooner. We have also managed to move the funding to where we had our donor cycle. 

Good luck on your detox....I have given up all hope of ever squeezing into my skinny jeans again   ! xxx


----------



## daisyg

nvb,

Have you had any implantation failure or miscarriage testing after your DE m/c?  I personally would persue this if you can, as it is a red flag if you are miscarrying using a donor egg.

Daisy
x


----------



## Novena

Hello ladies, just saw this thread and would like to join you.  Book marking for now!>

Novena x


----------



## nvb

Hi Daisy....I think you have put something on another thread to me about this. I have had the Thrombophilia testing done which all came back as normal. I asked about steroids but my Consultant wasn't keen as it was a MMC and I had no bleeding/spotting. Everything was ok at the scan at 6+4 but the heartbeat had stopped at 8+4. He said it was most likely a chromosomal problem with the fetus and it had stopped developing. I stopped the meds but my body still refused to naturally abort the pregnancy so I ended up having a D&C. It seems that perhaps for us the sperm is the problem and we're hoping the IMSI and possible aCGH will give us a clue.


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone

Nvb, we had similar situation - went to Drs aged 39 after 2 years of trying and was basically told the same as you re funding - I even had to pay for my own lap & dye!! So frustrating, but I say well done for getting them to review their decision - i think it's a big achievement. I also agree with Daisy that tests to look at reasons for mc, might help if you ever need to cycle again. Re this cycle - good luck with scans!
Rest up and will those follicles to grow!!

Quick question for the others - does anyone know anything about anticardiolipin antibodies?  I am positive for these. These were tested by GP (not ARGC).  

Jo_11 - Goodluck with detox!  Been wondering how you are gettting on with humira? When are they retesting your cytokine levels?

Love JustineBXXX


----------



## daisyg

Justine,

Testing positive for anticardiolipins means you may have antiphospholipid antibody syndrome or associated autoimmune issues (e.g. SLE). It means that you may be prone to clotting which includes at a placental level which can affect fertility. Did you also have the lupus anticoagulant test?

There is more information here.

http://www.hughes-syndrome.org/

You need to talk to a doctor with knowledge of this and you will probably need both aspirin and clexane (and possibly steroids) for future cycles.

Daisy
x

/links


----------



## jo_11

nvb:  Oh lordy, a further week of DRing then??  Still, good to hear that the DR scan is in sight and that you'll start stimming v soon.  And well done on 'fighting' the NHS re your cycles; respect!

Justine:  I re-test tomorrow for my TH1:TH2 cytokine assay funnily enough.  And I've been fine on the humira; nothing unusual at all.  When d'you start yours?  Re your test results, sorry but I don't know anything about these, although it looks like Daisy's given you some useful links.  I did these tests (and there was mention of clexane if there was an issue) but all mine were negative.  

Novena:  Welcome.


----------



## Lulu-belle

Happy New Year everyone hope you we all have a good one with lots of pleasant and welcome surprises


----------



## justineb

Daisy, thanks for info. Lupus & RA screens have been negative so far, but I have been sent to rheumatologist as after each ET I develop terrible joint pains. Clinic seem to be saying it's as a result of ET & that I am on autoimmune spectrum. I have high nk cells & tnf alpha as well, so will take humira & steroids. I'll discuss anticardiolipin with ARGC.

Jo11, goodluck for retest, hope they have come down. I'm having TB test today, so hope to start next week if test is clear. 

Novena, welcome! 

Justinebxxx


----------



## Canonlygetbetter1

Hi, mind if I join you?

I'm due to start first IVF this month.  Just wondering if anyone could give advice on appeals. To try and cut a long story short, in my area you get one go at IVF up to the cut off age of 40.

I went to see my GP on 3rd May 2010 asking about IVF as I'd read the cut off age was 39 and was panicking, he told me not to worry, we had plenty of time as he could refer me for NHS funded treatment up to the age of 42. He decided to refer me that day but due to my endo background, couldn't decide where to refer me - so he referred me to the endo/gynae department. After a few cock ups and chasing, I eventually got an appointment in August only to be told I'd been referred to the wrong team and should have been directly referred to the IVF team - I was sent away with a prescription of 3 months Clomid. By the time I got the next appointment I'd passed my 40th Birthday in July and was told that my GP had got it wrong and the cut off was 39 so we'd have to self fund. We were in shock! They recommended I ask my GP to apply for exceptional funding as he'd misadvised us and mismanaged us. He did this and it was turned down. The letter was terrible (they even got our names wrong in one paragraph) and more or less said it was because of my age (which we knew!!!). We then wrote to appeal and it's been refused - again no proper explanation but basically it won't go to panel. Next step is ombudsman but I'm not hopeful. Gp not really doing anything else to help, he's accepted he made mistakes.

What also throws a spanner in the works is that I had a natural miscarriage in No. 2009.

We're borrowing the money and going ahead anyway but it just seems so unfair. I don't want to get stressed about it though as I start d/r next week. My DH said he'll write to the ombudsman.

Just wondering if anyone has any advice or experience?

Happy new year everyone,
Lou  x x


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi ladies can I join your group I have been reading for a while now, hi everyone  

I will be starting my 5th and final ICSI very soon and it would be good to get to know you all, being the same age helps, especially the good news posts

I must just say Jo you made me laugh so much regarding nvb ( sorry nvb ) joining,  

Hi canonlygetbetter1, I have been through an appeal to get funding on NHS, you must not give up keep fighting the appeal, I had 2 goes paid for when I was 40, so it can be done, good luck


----------



## jo_11

COGB1:  Course we don't mind you joining; the more the merrier and all that    Sorry, no experience of trying to get any funding off the NHS (and it's def too late now!), although it does seem that it is possible from what the other ladies are saying.  And I'd go straight to the Ombudsman, for a fair and equitable review of your case (and lay it on thick to them).

Sarah Essex:  Welcome too    And yes, well if you can't laugh at the whole IVF malarkey, you'll end up crying I think!  I think only a fellow IVFer could get away with poking fun at a DRing lady and leave with her life intact     (sorry nvb!).  When are you starting your cycle, where and which protocol (just being nosey)   

Justine:  I guess you'll get your TB result in a couple of days then; have you costed the humira yet?     I soooo hope I don't need a second batch and that I can get on with the next cycle.

Lulu-belle:  Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## Novena

Hello ladies - sending you all big hugs    

Jo_11 & Justineb - thanks for the welcome, feel at home on here already.  

nvb - more deep breaths as Jo11 says!  

Jo_11 - wishing you positive vibes for your retest?  Hope you are keeping on top of your detox,  

Justineb - hope your test was clear and can start tx 

Sarah Essex10, Canonlygetbetter1 - welcome

Hello to Lulu-belle, daisyg & all otheres on this thread, will catch up and get to know your personal journeys overtime as we share out experiences.

AFM - received my goodies from the pharmacy and can't wait to begin stabbing myself again to make those follies juicy. On OCP & first scan appt on thurs (can't wait),  Hoping I can start stimming after that.

Novena x


----------



## jo_11

Novena:  I'm not going on my detox until Friday; a week of fasting, twice daily colonics, and yoga sessions in Devon awaits me and DH!!  TBH I'm not that 'toxed'; we eat well and I gave up alcohol mid Dec; I just want a year's worth of too many cycles and drugs out of my system, and to lose the 5lb I put on last year with tx (esp the pesky steroids).  Oh and to pick up a PMA (it's either that or I'll end up wanting to kill the 'new age' people who run the detox!).  Best of luck with your pill scan and that you can start stims v soon... which cocktail of goodies do you have??


----------



## Novena

Jo: Liking you getting some PMA while detoxing too - why not, we ladies need every help we can get. Talking of losing lbs, I have given up before my next cycle, what with having my mymectomy operation a month after my last failed cycle and due to start the next cycle as soon as my body can - so exercise has been on the back burner for the last year.  But not complaining coz can't wait to get going  

Will be on gonal f & cetrotide cocktail for my stimms.  Not sure what to expeCt with the cetrotide as did not have it last time.  Well, will soon find out, besides no side effect can dampen the thought of a BFN  

X


----------



## hope25

Hi all

Novena...welcome...i am also 43 and due to start next cycle of ivf at lister...where are you cycling. I had 12 eggs with my last ivf a year ago...but this dec 2010 only got 2 big follies and 5 small ones that were no use...i was on menopur both times with the only difference being that on the 12 eggs cycle i didnt go on the pill ..just straight to stimms on day 3...but this cycle was on pill for 21 days...didnt suit me at all and make me nauseous...

What meds were you on last cycle as you had a good response...why did they decide to change the meds...

Sorry for all the questions...its just that i have my follow up on friday and trying to find some questions for ask the dr....and us being the same age its interesting to know what gives us 43 yr olds a good egg batch..

Lots of luck in your next cycle

hi to everyone else


----------



## Novena

Hope 25: I am also at the Lister and was on the LP last year - DR on nasal spray and Gonal F. This cycle, SP was recommended to speed up the process (although it feels long as I am taking OCP as last time), hence the Gonal F & Cetrotide for stimming without downregging.  Not been having a good time on the pill too, quite nauseous and have had breakthrough bleeding since xmas and am hoping that following the scan tomorrow, I will stop the pill and start stimming.  Will let you know how I get on.

Good luck with your appt on Friday and am sure the dr will be able to answer any questions.......

Hello to all the lovely ladies on this thread.

Novena x


----------



## Canonlygetbetter1

Thanks for welcome and advice.

I'm just waiting for a call back from the PCT liaison officer who has recommended we don't go to Ombudsman yet. She's not hopeful as the PCT is separate from GP and they don't give funding for GP's mistakes even though that's why I missed the deadline of aged 40!  She reckons it's only when you can prove you 'fit the criteria' and this has been missed. So looks like we'll have to self fund.  It certainly adds to the stress doesn't it?!!

Hope you are all doing good. I get my delivery of tabs, injections etc. next Tuesday and start Thursday - yikes!  

Lots of love Lou x


----------



## Guest

Hi everyone and happy new year,

I'm also a newbie  to FFs, this thread, and IVF, so hope you don't mind me gate-crashing! Just started DR with Lister, the plan being to use my own eggs. However, I am struggling a bit today as I got AMH results yesterday and they were very low  Despite our ages, we've been working hard to keep positive and stay focused (without obsessing - not easy  ), but the news that my levels are only 1.9 put me back a bit, as I know that may ultimately mean we're going to have to consider DEs, and just not sure I've got my head round that yet. My lovely consultant rang yesterday and explained that, at this stage, they were just going to change my drug regime to help maximise ovarian stimulation, but he sounded rather like a man tentatively breaking bad news to a mad and hormonal woman -(he was)! So, DH has gone back to work today (other side of the country) and I've had a day on my own worrying about what might or might not happen. I know tomorrow I will be brighter and be able to shake myself into doing something more productive, but it's just a tearful worried day today. Thanks for listening! It is so good to read about other people's journeys - ups and downs. Hope 2011 is a good year for everyone ttc.

Jen x


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone. Exciting to have lots of new ladies! Welcome.

Hi Canonlygetbetter, sorry you haven't got anywhere with PCT - must be so frustrating.

Hi Jen 42 (I am 42 am 43 in May so we hope to get going around March/April after  immune treatments are done and before my 43rd bday).

Jo_11: ARGC say humira costs £750 for the 1 lot (2 injections) from healthcare at home - how much was yours? Did you get it for any less?
I am also hoping I won't need a second go (partly as I don't want extra delay as well as the money) - but they are also saying I might need IVIG which is frighteningly expensive...... Nurse said with TNF a @ 35 I am unlikely to need two goes of humira -  so hopefully it's same for you!  
Week of fasting sounds very scary to me but I wish you lots of luck and weight loss! 

Hi everyone (Kuki - hope you are keeping your spirits up!!).

JustinebXXX


----------



## kizzymouse

Welcome and good luck to all the new ( and old! ) ladies


----------



## Kuki2010

Good eveining ladies,
Welcome to all our new friends.. Joining to this madness.. Wishing you all lots of luck..
Justineb, so lovely for you to ask. Well what can I say. This eveining I had a good cry when DD was watching a dvd.. I don't know myself how I am coping.. Deep down not very well.. 
I so want to give up but it means I have to give up completing my family.. So not sure what to do really.. 
New ladies, this site saved me going absolutely mad and I am sure it will help you in some way.. 
Thank you all so greatful you are all here to listen... 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## jo_11

Kuki: Bless you, you must kind of be on autopilot at the mo. Glad to hear your coping in some kind of way... DD must be getting you through some of the dark time (and DH, of course).

Kizzy: We're ALL 'old' on here  

Justine: Humira is hugely expensive! I paid £822 for mine, ouch. HopingI won't need another lot; my levels were 33.6 so fingers crossed. The re-test today cost £350, ouch again!

Jen: Welcome; you are in v good hands at the Lister. They will hardly blink at your AMH level. I know a lady who cycled with a lower AMH than you and with an FSH of 35 and got 4 eggs... It only takes one remember. Who's your consultant? Try not to panic... I know it's easier said than done but just try and concentrate on the cycle, not the stats. The cycle's started now and so PMA is key 

COGB1: All the best with your 'battle'.


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi Jo thanks for welcome, your comment made me laugh again, you are a tonic  
I am starting tx in a couple of weeks, no pill straight into Gonal, not entirely sure what other drugs I'm taking as no prescription yet. I have to have my FSH done on 1st day of AF, last AF was 9.8, clinic wont do it if over 15, so pray its the same or lower, never been tested before so don't know if changes by much. AMH is 3. I will be starting at Essex & Herts clinic, my first time there, so still unsure what happens there, a bit worried wont be able to buy drugs in time and have to buy from them.on short protocol, will be taking steroids, but not had any tests done, just cheaper to have drugs and not be tested for immunes. Good luck for your detox  

Hi Novena thanks for welcome good luck for scan tomorrow  

cogb, hello, good luck for scan next thurs  

Hi Hope- wow 12 eggs hope you get the same next time, very jealous, I only got 1 last time  

Jen hi and welcome, sorry your feeling down, I hope we can all help you, stay positive, it can be done on levels lower than yours, good luck for your 1st cycle    

Hi kuki you are very brave, my heart goes out to you  

Hi justineb, Kizzymouse and all you other lovely ladies, I look forward to getting to know you  

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## hopehopehope

Hi Ladies1 Just to let you know that i shall be 43 on the 20th Jan and am doing my 3rd OEIVF at Lister in Feb afoter a few weeks on the pill. Wish we had the dosh to carry on trying, but its DE for us if this doesn't work, unless we're advised otherwise. 

Hello to all newbie ladies, welcome and good luck for a year of successes for us all!!


----------



## hope25

Jen42....welcome welcome...dont worry about amh...its not conclusive according to some and others have had their amh go up....it all depends on the eggs produced...and it really does take only one...i have heard of a woman who was 46 who had poor response to ivf and only had one follie...she begged the clinic to let her have iui...she did and she got preg and became a mum while her cydle buddies with lots of eggs had bfn...so you never know

Sarah....were you referring to me re 12 eggs...theres so many of us hopes...we are all hopes really...i am hope25...i did get 12 eggs a year ago but this cycle only got 3 follies...i think the pill was the culprit as it was the only thing that was different from my previous cycle which was short and simple synarel-menopur-ovitrelle-12 eggs...i got a bfp but it was sadly an ectopic...the worst scenario if its not going to result in a baby...but I persit ..wit hope  ..not giving up on my eggs yet...

Hi Hopex3...i really hope they do advise otherwise..have faith...i am already 43 but refuse to listen to negatives re our age...we can only but try...if we give up then its certainly not going to happen...all the best hun xx

Hi to everyone else...


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning Ladies,
Please don't obsess about number of eggs. We only need one good egg and a good sperm. Rest is history..
Age is not the only factor.. There are so many unknow.. So don't worry about age thing as long as you have good health and you are not drinking and smoking.. 
My doc keep saying it is time and effort.. Well top it up with money.. Without it we have no chance.. And I think you have to have heart as solid like rock to be able to cope with faliures and m/cs...
Love to you all.. KUkixx


----------



## Guest

Hi Jo, Justineb, Hope 25, Sarah and everyone else on the thread.

Thank you SO much for all your words of encouragement and support. Yesterday was a terrible day and I did pretty much nothing except sit, worry, and mope    Wasn't helped by the fact that DH was working away and so I was hug-deficient too   It's really good to hear about other people's experiences, and to know that amh of 1.6 isn't the end of the world. When I read about other people's journeys, I am just staggered by everyone's courage and determination. IVF definitely isn't for wimps   Today is a better day and I know I just have to do the same as everyone else here, and just get on with it! I also have to get on with the cleaning, which didn't get done yesterday as I was too busy being utterly miserable   Hey ho....

Hope everyone is having a good day and thanks again.

Jen xx


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone, we definitely must not give up hope ...........have I told you the story of my sister in law's friend (aged 50 with grown up kids), she thought she was perimenopausal, when to Ibiza and had one night stand with no contraception and got pregnant! She kept the baby, but has no contact details for the father...... Amazing!!

JustineBXXX


----------



## hopehopehope

Jen - I searched everywhere on the internet and found an amh 'average' scale for ages - it appears that average for 43 is between 0-5 so your bang in there and loads of 43 year olds get bfps naturally.   


hope25 thanks for you kind wordsxxx

kuki - i'm not smoking or drinking but DH is still smoking so sperm is not great but slightly below average and we haven't had dna tests on it.  only time will tell xxx


----------



## reb363

Hi Jen 

Just a quickie as still at work but wanted to say my AMH is far below yours, and I only got one egg and here I am pregant - so keep believing.  My consultant didn't worry about age and said he'd work with what we got.

While I was having treatment I was good about drink and caffeine and stuff - in between whiles though I made the most of it and enjoyed myself   


Hi to everyone else too - hope 2011 is a really happy and lucky year for you all  - need to catch up on the news - but must leave work now as I'm really hungry!

xx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi ladies I am so glad to join this thread you are all so lovely and so good to chat to ladies the same age, I still cant quite believe I am in my 40's ( 42 on Tues  arrggghhhh  ) I wish I had been on here before, but It will be good to get to know you all now 

Hi hope25, sorry did not realise there was more than 1 hope, but as you say we all want hope,that sure was a big difference the pill made, I took the pill on my 2nd,3rd and 4th go but not on this one, so I hope all will be good.. All the very best of luck to you and your eggs don't give up, 2011 is going to be a great year 

Hi hope x3, thanks for welcome , good luck for you on your 3rd go  

Hi Kuki you are right not to obsess but its so hard not to worry especially when I only had 1 follicle last time, I hope you are getting stronger every day  

Hi Jen, thats so good you feel more positive today  , yes your right this ivf journey is hardcore not for wimps, we all must be so hard or just crazy mad  , keep up the pma, sending you some as well    

Justine wow 50 there is still hope, what a lovely inspiring hope for all of us  

Hi Reb thats so encouraging as well , congratulations on being pregnant, good news, thanks for the boost , we all hope we follow in your footsteps


----------



## Ali Cat

Hi Ladies 

Mind if I join you??

My story ,,,Trying for nearly 5 years ... dreaded unexplained infertility!! 2 years ago we went through all tests.  At the time I worked with a group of 6 women all of whom had pcos and all had conceived. One suggested that I should be able to get fertility drugs as we hadn't conceived after so long. But I was told as I ovulate regularly they could not give me drugs. We were SO disappointed  as I guess she made it sound so easy, just take some drugs and we could get pregnant. 

We started getting tested, all tests came back ok for both of us, I also had HSG ...all fine. We were told the only option was IVF, but we didn't have the money I was 40. So for past 2 years we've begged, borrowed and saved. 

So after all the stress of the getting the money together and getting re-tested, we're on our way!!   Just before Christmas started Burselin, felt really positive that day cos really felt like we were doing something proactive and practical.  DP kept putting IVF off cos I guess he thought if we try this, this is our last attempt and that would be really final so may never have  baby together.

Today had Burselin scan, and started Fostimon ... still really positive got everything crossed  

Hope to get to know you all and glad that I'm not the only over 40 trying 
Ai x


----------



## hope25

Welcom Alicat...theres alot of us 43 yr olds here....i should be starting my ivf as soon as AF arrives...where are you cycling..??


Keep us all updated...what is Fostimon...sorry...have only used the same drugs each time so keen to know what other drugs are on offer.

Lots of luck and good to know your tests were encouraging...the less problems to solve the better...


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone

Welcome Ali Cat, welcome - there's lots of us on here around 42-43! That includes Kizzy who is 43 and pregnant!! Inspiration for us all.  I hope to start cycling around March just before my 43rd bday, but if I need another course of humira, I will also start  again when I'm 43. We also were delayed getting started (money was one thing, but also my OHs mum was very ill and then sadly passed away and we (especially OH) just couldn't deal with both that and IVF at same time). So we started our first cycle when I was 41- but that was abandoned owing to a drug allergy and we didn't start agin til I was 42 and we are still trying.

SarahEssex - Hi - amazing isn't it. When I first heard the story I was upset and i admit I was very jealous and I really thought it was just another example of life not being fair - but now I see it as a positive story -  as the woman hadn't had periods for about 6 months so she really thought she was menopausal and then life threw a little miracle at her. Now I hold on to that and it gives me hope!! The clinic actually said to me this week that they thought there may be a chance I may get pregnant naturally once I've  had humira, which also surprised me. So deep  in my heart I have left a little space for hope for me too!

Kuki - been thinking about you a lot as your story moved me so much. Think you need to allow yourself moments to grieve and it's part of the healing process - sounds like DD and DH helping you through and to me it sounds like you have a lot of inner strength. Big Hugs.

Jo_11 - when do you get retest results?

Jo_Jo Pink - I'll PM you later.

Love to everyone else. JustineBXXX


----------



## Sezy

Morning all!

Welcome all the new ladies and good luck with your journey    : Stay positive and honestly try not to get too hung up on numbers of eggs etc - on my first two ICSI cycles I had bumper crops of eggs and ended up having a MC and a MMC; on my last go (on many levels!) I 'only' got 8 eggs 4 of which fertilised, but they were much better quality and we had much better embryos, and one of those is my little bubs due in just 5 weeks time! So go for quality over quantity!! I know lots of ladies on other over 40's boards who are getting PG either with their own eggs or with DE....but however it happens, they are getting what they dream of; knowing this inspired me through all of my treatment.

Oh, and as for the NHS, I had to fight for my funding and I was still only 37!! I didn't get my first cycle until I was nearly 39 AND we had to pay for Dh's first TESE......though in fairness, we did get the second one on the NHS. Seems so wrong that we have these battles on our hands 

*Kizzy* - Yes, I'm getting lots of BH too; its so weird how your belly bunches up like that  - mine are just starting to get a bit uncomfy on occassion...I'm guessing she's getting ready to arrive, though I hope she doesn't come just yet!

*Sarah Essex* - where in Essex are you? I'm in Essex too and I'm also a Sarah!! I had all my treatment at Barts.

I have my first antenatal class today...really feel like I'm on the countdown now!

Lots of hugs and love to you all,

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Sezy - I might only have 6 wks to go!    But my glucose levels are good so may leave me til 39 weeks!   

I still can't believe I'm pregnant at times - so incredibly lucky and grateful ( due to donor not my own eggs!)   

I had flu jab yesterday - felt so ill last night    It's easing off a bit today thankfully   

good luck to everyone xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sezy

Oh Kizzy, I can so relate!  I'm always amazed when I wake up in the morning and see my bump!!  Its so close for us now hon - who'd have thought it a year ago?!!!  Are you ready?  I'm still getting bits together - its suddenly dawned on me that I'm having a baby really soon!


I had my flu jab a few weeks ago - didn't have any problems from it, and I'm so glad I had it done now!


xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Yep we're ready!! - well I've got everything done except for hospital bag!! Not sure if we're ready mentally - it's like OMG! We're really having a baby soon LOL


----------



## jo_11

Ali cat:  Welcome to the thread.  Good luck with your tx; a good FF of mine got pg on her 4th IVF when she changed her stim drugs to Fostimon   

Justine:  50, OMG!!!  What a lovely story.  I get my results next Mon/Tue apparently.  I'll need to ring Dr Gorgy's clinic (assuming I can get a 'phone signal from the detox place) and get the results faxed.  I read of a lady on the humira thread who's levels dropped by about 26 points (I'm not sure if they're 'points' but YKWIM!).  You're all good to go on the humira now?  Lovely to have the news that you may get pg naturally (wouldn't that be nice!).  

Sarah Essex:  Happy birthday for Tuesday; doing anything nice?  And don't worry about turning 42, it's just a number... we are all still fertile if we're getting eggs!!  If you're on the antagonist SP you'll be taking either Cetrotide or Orgalutran from c.day 5 of your stims on Gonal-F, to suppress your LH.  

Sezy/Kizzy:  Loving hearing the 'kicking' chat   

Reb:  Hope all's good with you 

Hi to Hope25, Hopex3, Jen, Kuki, Lulu-belle, COGB1, Novena, nvb, jojopink and anyone I've missed.

Off to our detox now, via my Mum's (it's her 80th b'day on Sunday, so got to drop the pressies off)... hoping that I'll be able to link up to FF; apparently they have wifi.

Jo
x


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,

Got very drunk last night and cried for 5 hrs.. And got very bad hungover but feeling somuch better.. I think most of it out of my system.. Getting there.. Thanks to you all.. So great to come here and chat with you all. 

Jo-11, Enjoy it totally... Really relax... 

Justine, that's great story.. I always said to DH, if I ever get pregnant naturally does not matter what age I am going to be we are going to have that baby.. Superb news about you might be able to get pregnant naturally.. 

Ali Cat and Sarah, welcome! Wishing you both lots of luck.. Hopefully it will be really short journey.. 

Sezy and Kizzy, so exciting.. We want lots and lots of pics once your darlings show up their face.. 

Hello and love to rest of you..

Kukixxx


----------



## chuzzle

Hi ladies,

Haven't posted for ages, but still follow this thread. Just wanted to add my story for any of the new-ish ladies out there:  I am 43, 44 in a month.  Have 3 lovely children from previous marriage, and my new husband and I were trying for nearly 2 years without success.  Went through one cycle of IVF (had to really insist, after the hideous '5% talk' from the consultant), which got me 4 eggs, but a BFN.  Managed to persuade the clinic that we should try again but on a short protocol.  Two days before due to start injecting had an urge to do a test, more to rule out pregnancy and know which day I would be starting the injections, and guess what? We'd done it all by ourselves! Still got the drugs in the fridge, but that's another story.

I am now 22 weeks pregnant with a very healthy looking baby from the scans, and I will be 44 years old when it is born in May. Just goes to show that it really does only take one, and when you think of the number of ladies round the world trying to conceive, there is no reason at all we shouldn't be in that 5% (or whatever number you've been given).

Think I phrased that last bit badly, but hope you get what I mean.

Keep the faith - it will happen, it has to happen to somebody, and "It Could Be You"...

Cx

PS Big virtual hug to Kuki


----------



## Novena

Hello ladies

Loving all the positive stories ......  makes all the BFP hopes feel real!    

Kuki - glad you are feeling much better. We are here for you.

Jo11- can't tear yourself away from us, eh! Enjoy your detox and glad you intend to keep in touch as your postings can be a tonic!

Alicat - welcome, looking forward to sharing our journeys with you.

I know the age thing can be worrying but as the ladies say, it is a number and try to focus on making a good quality egg. 43 has just creeped up on me, it feels like I was only 39 yesterday and this IF journey has suddenly made me so aware of my age. Met DP 3 years ago and now feel he is the right person to start a family with..... then realised it wouldn''t happen naturally, hence the journey.......

On a brighter note, had my clinic appt yesterday.  The dummy ET went well as fibroids made it so difficult for the last cycle and my pill scan was ok too. Now waiting for withdrawal bleeding and I can start the gonal f injections... hoping on Mon, very excited.

Hello to all the other ladies xxx


----------



## LemonD

Ladies,

I haven't been on this thread for a while, just logged on and can't believe how quickly it's moving - great to see so many new names.  Welcome to you all - you've come to the right place.  Everyone here is really supportive and there's alot of knowledge here too.

I'll have a good catch up later, but just wanted to say hello to those of you that I've spoken to before and a big wave to Jo and Justine.

Jo - Have a great time on your detox break - sounds fab.  Have you got room for me in your case.  You'll come back feeling like a new woman.

Justine - Hope Tuesday went o.k. for you.  Love the story about your friend.  Shall we just all head off to Ibizia then - maybe it'll bring us some luck - with our OH's of course   

Kuki - I'm so sorry to read your news.  I hope you're doing o.k. - it's so, so hard, but don't give up    Hope you're feeling bit better now.

Well, I'm booked in for my hysto at the ARGC on 21st January and hope to start again at the end of January - will either be follicular or flare protocol depending on my day 1/2 scan/bloods.  Going to need some steriods during stimming to help with my slightly elevated NK cells.  So finally things seem to be moving again and I must say, I completely ready for it.

Right, off to catch up on all these posts.

Have a lovely weekend ladies.

Jo (JoJoPink)
xx


----------



## Daisychain1985

HI Alicat welcome and good luck for your first cycle, with your AMH and FSH I'm sure you will have a bumper crop of eggs  

Hope 25 hi good luck with your tx as well there sure are a lot of us now, our own over 40's cycle buddies  

Justineb hi yes its so lovely to hear the positive and good  stories. All the very best for your natural BFP, DON'T GIVE UP HOPE,pray to the power of humira  

Sezy hi fellow Essex girl, congrats on nearly being there  , I live in great Wakering, where do you live. I got disheartened with Barts , as for there admin system well, they made me so angry, Amander Tozer is lovely though  

Kizzy hi and good luck  

Jo11 hi hon, thanks for Birthday wishes, I have day off work, so thats a good start, nothing planned yet. Thanks for drug info, its weird not knowing what drugs I will be taking, when its my 5th ICSI,, at Barts I knew the routine as same every time, buserlin, menopur and dreaded gestone. Hope you have a lovely detox  

Kuki, hi thanks for welcome I hope your hangover is better   

Chuzzle hi so lovely to hear another positive outcome, congratulations to you , thanks for giving us hope  

Novena hi hope you enjoy your last weekend before tx  

Hi jojo all the very best for your tx at the end of the month


----------



## hope25

Chuzzle,,,thank you thank you thank you so much hun   for coming here and shining youra rays of hope...I am 43 and donor eggs are not an option for me....so I am sooooo elated to read your natural BFP....

I cant thank you enough for taking time out and thinking of us poor strugglers...it really is a lifeline and you must have given so many of us so much renewed spirit to plough ahead..

luv u hun....take care of urself and keep us updated on the little one...please    

hope 25xx

(p.s more stories like this please...anyone..any lurkers with good news   )


----------



## Ali Cat

Thanks for the welcome girls 

Hope 25 - Doing it at Liverpool Women's,  Fostimon is to develop loads of follicles (hopefully!!!).  I know it seems a bit strange as everyone on here seems to be on Menopur.  We only had a 10 min consult as we arrived with all our blood tests and Dr wrote px for Burselin and Fostimon, I guessed that everyone received the same drugs?
I see you were on clomid, I see that alot, what is it?

Justin B - yes it's good to see inspiration, it definitely keeps your hopes up.   Yes I know what you mean about the money!!  It's so hard and it's really difficult not to put yourself under even more pressure as you've saved so hard to get where you are and you want it to work so much as you know you can't afford another go!  So sorry to hear about your Mother in law, that must have been really hard for your DP, but also for you to see him hurt.  You're right all your focus needs to be on it ... we pretty much abandoned Christmas, we're usually excited, this time we just went along with it.  I'm still trying to stay positive, but was just given a new massive year long project in work where expectations are high.  Feel I have no choice to book 2 weeks leave for EC as no idea what day and can't plan any meetings, really didn't need the stress ....      I wish you all the best of luck with your treatment   

Sezy - so glad to hear your wonderful news, hope you enjoyed your first antenatal 

Kuki 2010 - so sorry to hear your news,  I can't even imagine what you're going through, all the best of luck for the summer xxx   

Chuzzle - that's great to hear, I know what you mean about the 5% thing, 2 years ago DP said not to bother with those odds, but so glad we're giving it a go, otherwise we'd never know, all the best in your PG.  So good to hear a positive story, gives us hope  

Novena - I know I'm looking forward to sharing the journey, it doesn't seem as daunting knowing others are in the same boat.  I know what you mean, you almost feel guilty about being that age .... it's the most uncomfortable place in the world .... a fertility clinic and they give you that look and the sentence ... well it's down to your age, but you feel about 25!!  How come you had a dummy ET, does everyone get that?  Where were your fibroids?  if you don't mind me asking, I've got one on the outside of my womb, don't want it to interfere?  Good luck for monday and the rest of your treatment   

Sarah Essex 10 - Thanks for that, my fingers are crossed too, lets hope a little emby wants to stay in there.  Good luck with your TX this month 

Ali xx


----------



## Sezy

*Sarah Essex* - OMG, we're really close to each other...I'm in Rochford! I'm really saddened to hear that you became disheartened at Barts, I know someone else on here had a not so great experience with them: However, I have to say that I've only good good things to say about them! Yes, their communications are awful (the girls on the St Barts thread on here all feel the same!), but once I was in treatment etc, I have nothing but praise - all the nurses were lovely and the care I received was great. I was under Miss Tozer, but I saw Mr Sabatini who was lovely. We managed to get our 'for keeps' PG on our third and final NHS cycle, but we would have stayed with them had we have needed to pay.

*Ali Cat* - Thanks hon! Antenatal class was interesting...lots of bumps and scared looking gals there (we were talking about labour and birth and possible complications), but I feel so relaxed about labour and birth, I'm just excited for it to happen!

*Chuzzle* - Congrats hon!

I just wanted to say, particularly for the new girls, that the support I've had from this board has been great....some of us even had a little meet-up in the summer! And I always found that hearing from the girls who had success so inspiring and uplifting, and I hope that you find the same: from one who thought it was never going to happen, it really can happen! Forget the stats and the numbers and just see yourselves as being as young as you feel, and don't let anyone tell you otherwise! Anything is possible and Kizzy, Chuzzle, myself and others on here are a testament to that  Stay positive, keep going, and never take no for an answer!

Thats all!

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## Novena

Ali Cat - the dummy ET is not standard but it was recommended for me because ET for my last cycle was very difficult to get to the right spot. Although my fibroids were being monitored during scans, they appeared to have grown much bigger during the cycle too. They were outside the womb, but it was still difficult to bypass during ET as one was totally in the way at the end. So I don't know if the implantation failure was due to misplacement of the emby or I would have got a BFN anyway. So hoping now that the broids are out and the dummy ET was pretty straight-forward, my embies will stick this time 

I think my fibroids interfered because of the size (infact, I had 3 quite big ones removed by a great NHS consultant who also did a follow up hysterescopy to ensure the womb was clear). Drs have told me fibroids are not a problem if they are small and outside the womb cavity, so would not worry about yours or just double-check with the dr. Am sure if they were concerned, they would tell you so.  

Wishing all you lovely ladies a good weekend x


----------



## Guest

Hi Novena,

Really good to hear about your positive dummy ET. I'm also booked in for one, week after next, as there were problems when I had my HSG done (uterus is in an unusual position, apparently) and the consultant wants to be really sure that there would be no probs with ET (if we get that far) as he doesn't want any difficult surprises on the day. 

Glad it went well for you and fingers crossed same will happen for me    Good luck with the next stage.

Jen xx


----------



## mfmcmoo

Hi All

New to this thread. Am day 10 of stimms on my 2nd IVF attempt. Is anyone else on Puregon? Hoping that all the supplements, DHEA, limited caffeine and alcohol helps this time... (1st IVF in Aug 2008 failed). 
Two other success stories for all the ladies - my cousin is about 5 months along (42 years) after menopur, monitoring, then natural sex. My best friend at 44 fell preggies and gave birth to 2 beautiful boys, using her own eggs -it was about her 5th [and she swears - her final] IVF try.

So good luck to everyone else

Cheers
Moo


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone

Welcome to all newcomers.

Moo - Goodluck with cycle - I suspect you will be having EC soon! The positive stories are great to read.

Novena/Jen42/AliCat: I also had to have dummy run for ET as they suspected problems with my cervix from past LLETZ biopsy - but I also had no problem..........  loads of women have fibroids that aren't problematic - only the really big ones in cavity seem to be. I have two small ones in the wall of womb - they say these aren't an issue.

Jo_11 - I don't have humira yet!! Frustrating !! (still waiting on TB test result - didn't come in on Friday).  Hopefully next week - it means I won't cycle til March at earliest  I guess or it could even be May if I need a second course. Will you get your re-test results next week? Just wondering have Lister considered intralipids for you?

JoJoPink -yup...... if we get no luck with these cycles lets head to Ibiza!

Sezy/Kizzy - hope you enjoy the remaining days of your pregnancies - bet you are counting down the days!

Kuki - I think it's better out than in - so hope you are starting to feel a bit better. I guess you have to concentrate your hope on the ones you have on ice - you have quite a few if I remember!! Hopefully you'll get another BFP with one of those.

Love to everyone else, have great weekends

Justineb xxxx


----------



## nvb

Sezy...just realised I 'know' you from BC. I am NickieB on there. Not long now for you and lovely to see you're having a girl.

I've got my DR scan tomorrow so I'm praying that I can start stims as my head feels like it might implode from the buserelin!   

I stupidly did the ivfpredict.com survey and got a 7.9% chance of getting a BFP with this cycle and still only a 26.5% chance with donor eggs.....It reckons its 99.9% accurate but doens't actually ask enough questions to be anywhere near accurate. Load of old twaddle if you ask me. You have a 50% chance....it either works...or fails!


----------



## kizzymouse

nvb - exactly! 50/50


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi ladies I hope you are having a lovely weekend, its been lovely and sunny here all day which is so nice after all that rain.

Hi Sezy, what a coincidence about 4 miles away, that is close, I worked at Purdeys for 11 years used to go to the square every day to get my lunch. Re Barts I'm sure they are a great clinic but got fed up with them never changing my drugs, always the same. I first went there when I was 37 and was 40 and a half when I went for my first ICSI, we got lost in their system for over two years, as first ivf had no idea what to expect, its only after joining ff that I realised things could of been different, We got 2 free goes because of this but I will never get back those 3 wasted fertility years, sorry still bitter, even though did pay for 2 more goes with them  .
When we went to Essex & Herts said Barts was using drug protocol that was 8 years old and they use a new protocol plus I can drive there and a brand new clean clinic. 
Thanks for giving us all hope though, its lovely to hear about the positive xxx 

Hi Novena hope your weekend is going great  

Jen good luck with your dummy  

mfmcmoo hello and welcome, good luck with your stimming I hope you get lots of big fat follies, thanks for positive stories  

Nvb hi, sorry you have scared yourself on stats, but yes your right 50% chance that it will work   

Hi Justine, hi,kuki hope hangover is all gone,Alicat,hopex3 and hope25,kizzy, jo11,chuzzle,novena,cogb


----------



## jo_11

Arrghhh, I leave you ladies alone for 5 minutes and it’s taken me half an hour to catch up!  Still, I have time on my hands at the mo, so no problem.  

Kuki:  Glad you’re kind of on the mend now; it’s better out than in as they say (with the emotional drunken breakdown).  This site is such a tonic isn’t it; quite cathartic in a way.   

Chuzzle:  Lovely to see you back on the thread, and even lovelier to hear you’re now 22 weeks up the duff.  You say ‘it’, does that mean you’re waiting to see which flavour when he/she comes out?  As for the consultants who throw these stats at us; 5%, my @rse!  

Kizzy:  Exactly, it’s 50/50.  

Novena:  IKWYM about being aware of age; I went through a stage a couple of months ago, looking at young girls with envy, thinking ‘oooo, I bet you’ve got lovely juicy ovaries’.  Sends us all a little bit mental this whole ttc thing!  Glad the dummy ET went well, and fingers crossed you’ll be starting your stims tomorrow; v exciting indeed 

Jojopink:  Lovely to hear from you my dear, and good to see you’re on track for your hysto, so a sparkling new womb will be awaiting your embies in Feb.  Sounds like you only have mild NK cells issues; are you looking forward to bouncing off the walls on the steroids??!  That said, I think I’m unusual in that happening to (although I think Sezy may have had the same).  

Sarah Essex:  Sounds like a new clinic and new protocol is just what you needed; here’s to some fabulous results on the Gonal-F   

Hope25:  Sounds like you’re loving the fabulous ‘good news’ stories on here... hey, who doesn’t?  Fingers crossed for you   

Ali Cat:  Clomid is a pill that you take to try and get your body to produce follies, so you can ttc naturally, or with IUI.  I was put on it with my second ICSI cycle alongside other stim drugs and it had a hideous effect on me.  Re time off between EC and test date, I’ve done both... To start with, I took the whole time off, but ended up driving myself loopy Googling symptoms and all sorts; but as tx has gone on, I now only take the day of EC off, and just try and work from home a few days over the 2ww.  Do what feels ‘right’ though.  

Sezy:  Ha ha, I still try and write ‘sexy’ when I write your name!    

Jen:  I’m SURE you’ll get as far as ET; sounds like it’s best to have a dummy ET though... where exactly is your uterus?!   

Moo:  Welcome to thread, and thanks for more fabulous stories.  Let’s hope all us ladies can add to them very shortly.  So, if you’re on day 10 of stims, you’ll be at EC before we know it!  How are the scans going?

Justine:  How annoying that your TB result didn’t come in!  Have you got the script for humira already, or is it with one of the pharmacies?  I sent mine off ahead of the TB result, and then rang and paid when I found out I was immunised properly, and got the humira next day.  Apparently I get my re-test Mon/Tue... I’ll need to ring up and find out what’s what.  Re intralipids/IVIG... Dr Gorgy recommended intralipids for me; I then went for a second opinion at the Lister and they’ve said they will do IL however, they believe IVIG is better.  They gave me all the rationale behind it, and after discussing with DH, we decided that IVIG is what we’d like to go with (I can bore you with the reasons if you’re interested!).  What further drugs will you be on, only steroids?

nvb:  I have everything crossed that your DR scan shows that you can start stims and reduce the Burselin!  It seems like you’ve been DRing for ages; how long has it been?  Apparently I only have to DR for seven days on my protocol (my first LP, always been SP before); I think that’s all I could manage by the sounds of it.  And as I think I’ve mentioned earlier (both in this post and a previous one), the whole statistics thing is a load of big fat hairy ones (b0llocks); one cycle I started off with a 17% chance, which went up to 60%.  And it’s all based on previous statistics of women who have probably nothing in common with your situation at all.  Ignore!

AFM, well we got to the detox place on Friday night, after a hairy time on the motorway with a blow-out.  We decided we needed Burger King, (a) to make up for the blow-out, and (b) felt we just had to as we were about to go on a week’s detox... never normally have BK and it was strangely unsatisfying, which was a shame.  Place is lovely and there’s about 20 of us like-minded people here.  We’ve already got 4 colonics under our belts and the fasting’s going OK.  I felt as sick as h£ll this morning, and was told that my liver must be over-stuffed with toxins, so much so that they’re spilling into my stomach – nice!  Anyway, a juice and a colonic later and I’m back to being bright eyed and bushy tailed.  I had a massage and reflexology today, and also a session with the on-site counsellor/homeopathist, which I ended up crying at (oh dear!).  Still, I’ve got some homeopathy pills to help me ‘think about me and not so much of others’, so all’s good.  It’s been quite a busy day!  Tomorrow I have an astrology reading, plus two more colonics and our four juices (such a treat).  I had to practically gag DH earlier as he was going through his new menus for work (he’s a chef) and he was asking how certain things sounded – argh, don’t talk about food!!!   

Jo
x


----------



## Guest

Hi everyone,

Well, I'm awake (at just after 5) due to terrible cold   Brilliant timing. Feel totally rubbish. Fortunately for my DH,  he's away today so sleeping soundly, without interruptions, in Oxford!  Lucky him 

Jo 11- that all sounds pretty hard core for detox. You've obviously got nerves of steel, girl! Good luck with it and enjoy! BTW not sure where my uterus is!  Apparently it 'points' in an unusual direction! In itself, shouldn't affect fertility, but it makes all tests awkward and unpleasant  

Sarah - thanks. Will be going for dummy next week, but suspect might have to move all the treatment now I have this awful cold   Shoot me now; just what I need!

Oh well, ladies, into another week... Do well everyone. There is every reason to think 2011 will be our year    

Jen xxxx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Great to see so many new ladies on board.  I wish you all success for 2011

Kuki, make sure you look after yourself

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## dyellowcar

Morning ladies,

A big hello to all the new ladies on here. It is a very supportive thread adn great to chat to like minded people of the same age with the same issues.

Lots happening to all.

Jo-11 hope the detox is more enjoyable than it sounds!

Sarah essex10 - were you on the aug sept cycle buddies last year? Seem to remember your name from there.

Chuzzle - great news for you and a lovely story. It can never be underestimated how, even with previous children from another relationship, it is painful not to be able to give new partner/ DH a child. It is  the same situation that I am in. 

Lovely positive stories from so many, gives us all hope.

AFM - still between cycles and waiting til AF next month to get started. My lovely lady boxer had 4 puppies last week so super busy with her. They are absolutely adoreable!!!

Hi to anyone I missed.

Di XXX


----------



## hope25

Ohhh...Jen42   ..the bug got u too...hope u get well soon  hun


----------



## Guest

Thanks hope   I've made it out of bed for my supplements and a glass of squash, but can't see myself doing much else today   Look a fright! Ho hum 

Jen xx


----------



## hope25

Jen42...did u say supplements  ..oooh...i had my follow up last friday and doc advised me to split my dhea intake as she wanted me to take 75 instead of 50mg every evening and i keep forgetting to take the afternoon dose...thanks for reminding me...have popped a pill now.xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi ladies,
Yesterday when I was looking for some sups for DH to take for his sperms to get better. I have found a herb called Maca.. I am going to look for it today in the village if I can get any.. Not just for him but for me too. Have you ever heard of this? It seems a bit like DHEA but with no side effects.. As I think I am not going to do FET till summer. We might as well try a few things till than..
I am feeling a bit better. I think.. Not so sure.. I cannot decide shall I do the FET in April Easter hols or summer hols.. Tom says I should try it over Easter and if does not work we could try again over summer. But I am not sure if I will be ready or strong enought to do it.. 
I have one stone to lose.. But I want to lose it and I don't want them to come back straight back on.. 
I need to start doing yoga and maybe some reflexology but money is so tight.. 
I was supposed to start the diet today but not going to happen. Just not feeling strong enough to do it..
Monday morning has not started that well hopefully it will get better as the days go bye..
Lara will be at the nursery so I can work on my tasks than.. 
I have my CIMA log book to complete and send off so I can get the letters after my name.. And I have to apply for my bro's indefinite visa.. And well this is a gigantic task to achieve.. And has to be send off at the end of March. I thought I do this and have myself nice 3 months to enjoy get happy and tyr FET in July..And nice hols with Lara and Mum by the sea.. 
And I wanted to have a big 41 birthday party this year.. Where I can dance and drink!!! 
I am putting off.. I know but so sick of living for treatments.. 
Hope you all have a great week. 
Love to you all. 
Kukixx


----------



## jo_11

Kuki: Maca is the powder of a peruvian root; it's meant to have strong fertility/libido properties... DH uses it in his morning smoothies, and I use it sprinkled over stuff, or when I make raw chocolate. It has a kind of nutty taste. I get mine from www.detoxyourworld.com

/links


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone

Dyellowcar - puppies sound gorgeous!  

Carnival Diva - is there any progress with your plans?

Kuki - Hi - Re supplements: My OH has morph issues and we have tried zinc, selenium, B vits and folic acid, EPA screened for dioxins, kelp, and antioxidants like milk thistle/turmeric also ginseng and arginine. He varies between 96-99% abnormal forms (elongated heads apparently) but has good volume of sperm and after many attempts he finally stopped smoking about 3 months ago. I think sperm issues are mostly tied to his other health problems as he has chronic illness. Also he cut right down on alcohol. We've also tried detox diets in past - but have never gone as far as a weeks juicing detox like Jo-11. Sound scary to me. I also have 1 stone to shift - exercise is only thing that does it for me so I need to get back to that (but I bought myself a new DVD and kit about 4 months ago - it's still in box!! - I have been looking at acai berry powder (but you have to avoid dodgy sale scams on web).

Jo_11 - Maca looks interesting! Thanks for link. TB test is back and negative - but clinic now say humira prescription takes 2 days then I have to get from pharmacy - so if I am lucky it will be towards end of week that I have my jab.  How do you feel today? Are you coping with colonics and not eating? Think I'd be a wreck by now!!

Love to all

JustineBXXXX


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi everyone, do you mind if I join you all? 

I am about to embark on my 5th cycle of ICSI after 3 BFNs and one cancelled cycle.  I am a pretty poor responder and my last clinic (BCRM) couldn't do anything different for me apart from exactly what they had done before, so I have swapped to the Lister where I've been diagnosed with inherited clotting problems and immune problems... yippee!   So, this time I will be having clexane, prednisolone and aspirin alongside IVF meds, this in addition to all the other supplements I am taking, so I will be extremely bruised, plus I will rattle a lot!  Hopefully it will do the trick though.

I start microdose buserelin injections next week and stimms when AF starts (no pill thankfully).  I'm really nervous this time as my AMH has fallen dramatically in a year and was only 1.15 when tested in October.  I had 6 follies and three eggs then so I'm praying it hasn't fallen further (I daren't test again) and I get at least that many although I still dream of getting to blast and having embies to freeze!   

It's great that there's a thread with ladies of a similar age and experiences to me... I don't feel quite so alone.   I'm still probably the oldest as I'm 44 at the beginning of March but at least it's only by months instead of years.  I posted on a different forum previously but everyone was so much younger than me and it was kind of depressing when people posted things like "I only had 10 fertilised eggs"... I would kill for 10 fertilised eggs!  It's also really encouraging to read about ladies on here who are pregnant in their 40s with their own eggs - it's so uplifting and reassures me that it is still possible.  

Hello again to everyone I've met before (well... in a virtual kind of way   ) and I look forward to getting to know to everyone else.  Let's hope that 2011 is our year.     

Lindz xx

PS. I can sometimes be a bit sporadic at posting but when I do I'm afraid I tend to waffle on (as you can probably tell!) so apologies in advance!


----------



## jo_11

Dyellowcar:  Puppies sound beautiful; all new and gorgeous!  I want one!!  Are you tempted to wrap them in nappies and cradle them?   

Justine:  Sounds like slow work on the humira, but you're getting there... do you buy your drugs from the ARGC pharmacy then?  I'm going to PM you in a mo about ARGC.  The website I sent a link to does acai berry powder; everything they do is organic and 'raw' (i.e. not cooked at all, so you get optimum nutrients from it).  I'd def recommend it.

Lindz:  Hi 

Hope everyone else is well.

AFM, the detox is going well today.  The sickie feeling of yesterday hasn't returned, thankfully.  The nice thing about detoxing here is that our routine doesn't include food; I'm not sure I could do this at home.  I had my astrological chart done today, which was interesting.  We're still missing food, and I'm starting to almost look at DH like in the cartoons when they're hungry, i.e. he morphs into a walking roast chicken   

Jo
x


----------



## justineb

Hi Lindz & welcome, were you at Bristol CRM? That's where I had my cycles.  I also have immune issues and will be on steroids, clexane and am now just about to take course of humira. May also needs IVIG.  I know how you feel about other forums - I had same experience - it's great here with other ladies of similar age. It's kept me going over last few months.

Jen, I meant to say wish you well!

Jo_11 have PM'd you. I have asked for Humira prescription to go to Healthcare at home - so it can be delivered to me rather than me have another trip to London. Apparently will be £750 - there may be delivery charge on top.

Justineb XXX


----------



## Daisychain1985

Lindz hi hon  , lovely to see you on this thread, you have changed your pic, what a lovely cat, will pm you later  

Hi Jo 11, thanks I hope so too, your detox sounds very eventful, scary about the blowout  

Jen 42 hope you get better soon so you can start your tx  

Hi carnivaldiva good luck and success to you  

Dyellowcar hi hon yes I was on Aug/ Sept cycle buddies, how are you doing, Aah little puppies how lovely  

Hope 25 , have you remembered to take your pills  ,  I read somewhere that you can get an app now to remember to take medication 

Kuki good luck in whatever decision you take  , hope you take time to recover  

Hi too all you lovely ladies


----------



## hopehopehope

Hi Lindz - welcome!!

Hello everyone else - AF was 4 days late this month and I was convinced.......   Ah well, start pill tomorrow for 5 weeks till stimms. third and final IVF , DH wont spend any more cash on it.     DE already booked for 23rd APril - will think about that if/when we get there!!


Hope all's well. VB preggers a 4th time, and practically anorexic, it's just not fair.


----------



## Ali Cat

Hi girls

Getting really nervous about this whole process now.  DP on nights and he's not been sleeping in the day, waking up every hour, just stressing about the outcome, I keep staying up late and then sleeping all day at the weekend ... feel knackered.  Appt on fri to see if any follicles  

Novena / Jen 42 - Thanks for the info about the dummy ET, they said the other day when I was scanned that I've got a fibroid on the outside of womb, but also womb also sitting at the back a bit poss because of follicle.  I know they had difficulty when they did HSG, so I'm thinking of asking next friday (my next appt) to see if they would do a dummy ET.  When do they do it a few days before the real one?
Where are you in your cycle now, you say Jan in your signature, where are you up to?

Justin B - thanks for the heads up re: the above

NVB - Hope you feel better now you've started your stimms, what are you on?  I started mine last thurs, feel like a little factory going on down there!  I was getting a headache just over my left eybrow with burselin, not sure whether that's where your puturitory gland is??

Jo 11 - thanks for the Clomid info, wouldn't that mean a big chance of multiple births though if sperm could fertilise loads of them, or is that me just being stupid?  re: time off, have had to book off 2 weeks I feel cos don't know what date EC or ET will happen and can't plan, feel under so much pressure at work feel like a microscope is on me right now, so didn't have any choice, but as soon as ET, I will go back .... I know what you mean I reckon that this the most nerve racking time 2WW!!! agghhhh, It'll be here before I know it!!

Does anyone else take supplements??  Co Enzyme Q10 has been recommended, anyone else taking?
Hope hope hope, so sorry    
Hello to all you girls


----------



## hope25

welcome Lindz...yes..we are all in the same boat here..most of us are 60's babies....

Sarah...yes..  i took my tablet....i do usually put a reminder on my phone..especially when doing stims and sniffing..can you believe it..i need a reminder for that  ...

Alicat...just this minute have ordered more co enzyme q10 for dh..i think i'll take it too.
P>S they have reduced the price at healthspan for it...

HHH...oh   ..I know what you mean...its such a mind ****...i have been through it many times.....were u on cyclogest as that always makes me 4 days late...but it still never stops me hoping...my af is due on fri...dont know if i should pay for my stimm drugs now or not as i might be preggars...but if i am not i wont have time to get drugs in time for stimming as weekend...ohhhhh,..i always have this dilema...and i am never a natiral BFP..so who am i kidding...I think i'll just whip out the credit card tomorrow when central homecare call to take my order.

Anyone on DHEA...the doc on my follow up recommended I take it..was already taking it on the sly but my gp did a bld test and my DHEA levels were right at the top end of normal...so i eased up...but think i should carry on as doc has said i should be on 75 instead of 50mg per day...

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## nvb

Hi all....DR scan went fine and I got the call to start stims tonight.....I'd forgotten how fiddly mixing the vials are and I have to mix 6! I have another scan next week to see if I'm responding. Come on ovaries      

Hope...I have to say that the bitter and twisted part of me really hopes that VB has another boy    but I think she's probably had IVF with PGD to ensure she gets a girl, as clearly money is no object for them and in LA it's probably de rigeur! It maddens me that there are women who would go to such lengths to get a certain sex of child (unless of course for medical reasons) when ladies on here just hope and pray for a healthy child of either sex. 

Jo...you're really brave to do a detox. I would love to shift a few pounds from my MMC and now going straight into another round of treatment but I have resigned myself to the thought that if I get a BFP then I will rejoice in my bloated being!

Just to echo some of the others...it's so lovely to have a group of more 'mature' ladies to travel along this bumpy road with


----------



## Ali Cat

Hi NVB

I know how you feel about the vials, I've got 5 so it does get quite complicated,  I've got my scan to see if I'm responding, so we're pretty much at the same stage.  So     for your scan hun

xxxx


----------



## hope25

Hi NVB...were u referring to me re VB,,i assume you're referring to vic beck...oh..is she preg again..some people have all the luck...i was going to mention her but forgot in my last post...

Just looking at your sig...you got nhs funding at 41...so lucky..i was refused even at 37..  
Wow..your getting IMSI..must be a very fancy nhs hosp..as i dont think even lister do it yet...where are you cycling....i really wish you all the luck...hope its a bfp and you become an advocate for why they should raise the age limit to funding..good on you to fight your case...


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi Jo - I'd love to know what your astrological chart said, was it interesting?  I had a tarot reading on Saturday, initially just for fun, but most of it was so accurate that I'm almost starting to believe!

Hi Sarah - nice to meet up with you on here as well... the cat in the pic is called Ugly.  Sadly he's not with us anymore but I just love the piccy of him with his tongue out.  

Hi Justine - yes I was at Bristol as well.  I had 3 cycles there in 2010 - who knows we may have been in adjacent beds!! I asked about immune testing there but was told they didn't believe in it which I'm slightly annoyed about given the results of my tests. NK cells cytotoxicity came back at 39% which is very high, but I'm assured I will just need steroids as they came right down to 3% in the lab - better than with IVIg.  I asked about humira but my doctor didn't seem to think it would be of benefit as everything else was normal apart from Prothrombin clotting problem for which I'm having clexane and aspirin.  I knew there had to be some reason why I'd got to the ripe old age of 43 without having got past about 5 weeks pg.  Trouble is it's getting to be too late for me and my old eggs now.  Wonder if BCRM will refund my £20K... what do you think?  Hang on... what's that flying past my window?!     

Hi Hopehopehope - Sorry to hear your news.   My AF was also a week late last month, and had never been late before so I was praying that it would be a BFP, but sadly not to be.  Are you having treatment abroad?

Hi Ali Cat and Hope25 - I'm taking 25mg DHEA 3x daily and 600mg CoQ10 once a day.  I've been on the DHEA for months now and it's given me more follies and better quality embies, but not more mature eggs.  Trouble is, now I've started it I daren't stop!  I managed to persuade DH to take 400mg of CoQ10, and he says it has definitely increased his supply!! I chose those doses simply because they are the doses used in clinical trials with IVF; the CoQ10 research is very new but looks extremely promising.  This is the first cycle I will have done on CoQ10 so I'm praying it does the trick and gives me lots of top quality eggies!

Hi to everyone else on here - lovely that there are so many of us.


Lindz xxx


----------



## nvb

Ali Cat...good luck with your scan as well....sending growing vibes to those follicles. I'm stimming on Menopur this time. The last 2 cycles I did with my OE I used Fostimon but I have heard that Menopur is better for older ladies. What are you on?

Hi Hope25...sorry, it was HopeHopeHope who mentioned VB.....so many Hopes    We won funding last year when I was 40 but it took the NHS that long to arrange our initial tests etc that I had already started my DE cycle which worked and then I had a MMC so we just went back to the NHS and failed to mention the DE cycle    and then moved the funding to where we'd had the DE cycle and where my DP's sperm is. We're at Care and they have just recently got the IMSI microscope so we were recommended to have that. We are also in the position of being able to 'top up' our cycle and pay for genetic testing etc... The reason we won funding for 1 cycle was because we were given false information when we first found out we needed ICSI and I was 37. We were told we wouldn't be put on the waiting list as the cut off was 40 and the waiting list was 3 years. Then the NHS started farming people out to private clinics and the waiting list was brought down to 18 weeks. Had our stooooopid GP put us on the list in the first place we would have received 3 free cycles.....!!!! I feel really grateful to get 1 cycle but slightly aggrieved that we lost out iykwim. I appealed to our PCT when I discovered the waiting list had gone down but as we'd self funded 2 cycles ourselves by then, we were only given 1. 

Lindz...I also love the pic of your cat and glad that you can keep his memory alive on here. I can't believe that clinics don't test for immune problems as part of basic protocol....seems daft that you have to go through failed cycles/MC etc... before they are willing to look into things. Rea;;y hope the steroids do their thing for you. xx


----------



## jo_11

Hey ladies,

This is probably going to be a bit of a random post from me, as the old brain's going a bit do-lally with the detox. I keep forgetting my words and everything 

Bloody VB, can't believe she's up the duff again... wait in line, lady! I also bet she's doing IVF and PGD fo a girl.

Hope25: Lister started doing IMSI at the beginning of this year. They're only able to do so many at a time, and have worked up a criteria for patients for whom it might be suitable. It 'only' costs an additional £300 on top of the ICSI price; I thought that was a bargain. Anything under £1k seems like good value in IVF terms these days. And having spent over £45k so far, it's a mere drop in the ocean!

Someone was asking about supplements (sorry, can't remember who!)... I don't do the pregnacare/zita west vits as I believe your body will just pee out the stuff it doesn't need, so it may be a waste of money, so I only supplement with things I feel _my _body needs. So I have CoEQ10, royal jelly, vit D, vit B complex, DNA, oh and folic acid, of course... think that's about all IVF wise; I also take calcium, but that's just 'cause I have crap nails 

Linz: The astrology chart was really interesting, and talked about who I am and what my personality's like (from the birth chart), which was dead accurate. It also went into the year ahead; lots of changes for me apparently... including the start of my mid life crisis (something about neptune aligning with something else - I have it on MP3), which will be all about me doing what I want, rather than what other people want (will make a nice change!). Ugly looks delightful btw (RIP).

nvb: All the best for your current cycle    Sounds like the DR h£ll has left the building 

Ali Cat: Re clomid, it's v mild, so you only produce a couple of follies... any more and they wouldn't let you go ahead anyway. It's generally used for ladies who don't ov (to make them ov) or as a gentle intro to the whole world of AC.

Justine: That humira will be with you in no time. I need to ring Dr Gorgy's clinic to see if my results have come back from my re-test... may do that tomorrow actually as don't have the energy today!

Hopex3: Sorry to hear that the late AF was a false alarm (she's such an evil witch, playing tricks like that) but good to hear you're getting set for your next tx. I'm hoping that you don't need the DE appointment (can't believe you've booked it already!).

Hi to Kuki, Jen, Sarah and anyone else I've missed.

AFM, detox continues to go well. Anyone of a nervous disposition DO NOT READ ON! So, as we're 4 days into the detox, with no food, just watered down juice with psyllium husks and bentonite, what's coming out in the colonics is not 'poo' per se, it's just the psyllium with the collected toxins... anyway, yes, 4 days in, and they've given us colanders to put down the loo, plus rubber gloves, so we can inspect what we're expelling!!  Someone had a marble yesterday! Must've been swallowed when a child (I like to think adults don't do these things!). Although we've had no food, I seem to have quite a bit of energy, so I'm going to the gym in a mo, as I'm waking at 5am fully awake. What a weird thing the body is 

Jo
x


----------



## hope25

Jo-11..thanx so much re infor on IMSI @lister...when i was cycling last..i read that lister were going to start IMSI in Feb..so asked the nurse...she said IMSI  ..dont u mean ICSI...i said no..IMSI...she asked what it was..when i told her she said..'no//u mean ICSI'..i said 'no..i know about ICSI>..im asking about IMSI..this went on and on...eventually the nurse said she never heard of IMSI ...this when the leaflets re IMSI were flooding the waiting rooms...   ...so ..you see...the ladies here know more than even some of the nursing staff at lister,...thats why I love FF..and Jo  

Luv to everyone else too


----------



## LemonD

Oh Jo, that made me laugh so much.  Fancy finding a marble from 20-30 years ago     So, so funny.  Hope you're having fun with the rubber gloves and colanders!

Justine - good news about the TB result hun.  That's one less thing for you to worry about.  Hope you manage to sort the humira out soon and that you can arrange for it to be delivered rather than having to travel down to the big smoke again.

Hi to everyone else - just lurking for the next few weeks until I get cracking again.

Jo xx


----------



## hopehopehope

wow a marble!! i do a gall bladder cleanse and am always amazed when gall stones which look like dried peas come out!! Wish I could get DH to do that - as you all know he wont even give up smoking  and refuses to follow my veggie diet (thoug i eat a lot of choccy and have put on a lot of weight comfort ating in the last 2 years)


----------



## hope25

Hello all

Jo..i am a bit envious of all the detox talk...wish i had it too...you must be so super cleansed and flushed...

I had a question I just wanted to put to you lovely ladies as didnt want to share it with the ivf nurses incase they    
Af arrived 4 days early ...i panicked as didnt have meds as they are arriving tomorrow morning from central homecare...but had to start my sniffing from today as first day of heavy bleed...
I have been prescribed suprecur which i have never used as my usual synarel is apparently not available (although i didnt ask central homecare if they had it or not..silly me  )....anyway I digress..

...the real dilema is that i didnt use up my last synarel bottle from nov/dec cycle and although opened more than 14 days ago...i decided to use it as thought it was better than nothing until the suprecur arrived tomorrow God willing

Do you suppose the synarel will still be good to use..can 1 day make such a big difference...will it conflict with suprecur...i assumed they do the same thing..

Lister sec was supposed to fax my script on Mon am to central homecare..instead she waited til nearly 5pm by which time it was too late to dispatch my order..thats why i am a day behind...i am a little worried..but not too much...but would appreciate any words of reassurance...hope I havent been too naughty using my opened meds  

hope everyones well...like me, is anyone else starting stimming in a couple of days ??


----------



## nvb

Hope25...plese don't worry as I did this and used some buserelin from my DE cycle that I had left over as my drugs arrived the next day and I was on CD21 (thought I was going to do the SP so was expecting to start on CD1 but when I picked my protocol up my cons had put me on the LP) I DR just fine    I'm sure you will be fine as well. 

Jo....PMSL at the marble    It sounds like Gillian McKeiths school of poo perusers where you are!!! I salute you as I can't go for more than a couple of hours without food......  

We have mice under our dining room floor.....they sounded like they were tap dancing earlier! DP is on nights so I have text him to tell him that tomorrow afternoon we're heading under the floor boards armed with mouse poison and traps.....


----------



## hopehopehope

hope25 good luck with this cycle xoxox


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,

I have started taking Maca. Only 500mg a day though.. Lets see how it goes.. Well bought it for DH but he has not taken any  

I have decided. We are going for April FET.. Lucrin inj will be done in march.. And here we go.. 

I will try to stop drinking in feb.. And do 4 weeks no junc policy.. Hopefully will lose some kgs..

Jo, I don't think I can ever do detox for a week. I think I die.. Welldone you.. Oh you made me laugh with your comments..  

Hope25 and Alicat, good luck.. lots and lots of luck.. That's what my GP said on monday.. He said; you have to keep on trying and at one time the healthy one will implant and come to you.. I wish I had heart like rock..Than I can take a lot more.. We can try for so many times in so many years.. But all in short.. 41 this year.. Money is running out.. Giving it one more year..   

Nvb, did DH set all the traps for those naughty mice..   

Justine, great news about TB.. What is humira? is hould google it.. Will do in a min.. I only have 4 embies on ice.. 2*8cells. 1*7cell. 1*6cell. Lets see where they get me.. Easter here we go.. 

Love to you all. Hope you are having a good week. 

Kukixx


----------



## poppy40

Hi Ladies,

Mind if I join you?

I'm currently in the latter stages of my 2ww & going  . 

I have been doing some research into possibly moving clinics. I am based near the Cotswolds and although my consultant & clinic have been pretty good, they are not believers in the immunes side of things. I'm a fairly poor responder so obviously want to give myself the best chance and have a few more tests done before committing myself to spending another load of money!!

Are any of you ladies at the Lister as they seem to have good results with the sort of issues I have? 

I have got secondary infertility due to endo & adhesions - one badly damaged ovary, one lazy ovary, damaged tubes, high FSH (13 & 16 on last 2 cycles) & unknown AMH (GP did test recently & it came back negative for antibodies which is apparently good but can't believe they didn't provide an actual figure - has anyone else had this?!).

Anyway I am trying to stay positive for OTD on Monday but struggling with PMA as it gets closer... argh

Had conversation with my GP last night about a few test results & she has been great re my recent MMC & getting additional tests done but I was pretty stunned last night when she suggested that perhaps I should count my blessings & not put myself through any more treatment incase I regretted it and it affected my DS's childhood!! I'm so grateful and very lucky for what I have & mindful that this could happen if I pursued treatment for years & years but was shocked to be having this conversation already when I've only done one IVF cycle so far. I feel like I'm being given up on already!

Anyway sorry for the rant, as you can imagine that conversation combined with a very hormonal woman in the 2ww ended up in lots of   last night.

Any advice gratefully received!  Good luck to everyone.

Poppy x


----------



## jo_11

Poppy: Welcome to the thread  I hate the 2ww too; the sooner they're able to comatose us for the whole time, the better. Your GP sounds horrific; I hope you  her round the head severely (what a cow)! I'm at the Lister (as are a couple of other ladies), and Dr Thum there is lovely and is the immunes guy. They do a 'lite' version of the immune testing, which I initially had done, used steroids, got a BFN, then did the full Chicago tests which are expensive, but I feel are worth it as I found other things wrong, that steroids alone cannot treat. I had my immunes done with Dr Gorgy (at a different clinic in London), and only found out after that the Lister actually do the Chicago tests too. Anyway, I've given you all this info but hopefully you won't need it as you'll have your BFP imminently  

Kuki: Glad you feel ready to go ahead with the FET; this _has_ to be your time.  Re humira, the 'official' use is for those suffering from rheumatoid arthritis, although it works by reducing TNF-a levels... if these levels are above 30 in ladies ttc, it's thought not to be baby friendly as it's the auto-immune response, and the humira is supposed to reduce it, so that your body's more immune-suppressive. Unfortunately mine didn't on my two rounds of humira (got the results yesterday  ), so I need to think about next steps.

nvb: Love the idea of mice tap dancing under your floorboards; I hope they've got little sparkly costumes, top hats and canes  How's the stimming going?

Hope25: Did you talk to the Lister about your self-medication until your 'real' meds arrived? I'm sure it's all OK, suppression is suppression at the end of the day.

Jojopink: Hello lady 

Hi to everyone else.

AFM, it's the 'breaking the fast' of the detox at 5pm today and I cannot wait! It's been hard, but boy, do I feel cleansed and good! DH has lost 9kg (so about a stone and a half), and I've lost 4kg (about 9lbs), which is a more than I wanted to (or should) lose... DH thinks I look like I've been in a concentration camp for too long! Anyway, I shall enjoy loading up on food to compensate! The detox has been really good for 'me' time as well, and I've been reflecting a lot (aka navel gazing) on things. All good for the soul 

Hope you're all good - Friday tomorrow, yey!

Jo
x


----------



## carnivaldiva

Jo, I'm so proud and envious of you for detoxing.  I did LighterLife 3 years ago and I feel that prob helped with BFP.  It was a killer of a diet.  I was sick this am, so I'm off food at the mo, so thinking maybe I could do meal replacement today and tomorrow.  Off to a 6 year olds birthday part Saturday so might be able to be 'good' til Sunday.

Interested in any of you ladies who have immune issues.  My clinic Create,l said they thought I might have high immune system.  I', due for follow up consultation next week, but when I asked about blood tests for the immune issue, they said that it's expensive and don't suggest it (?)

I feel really sick. Knew I shouldn't of eaten that cake and cream last night.  I'm such a glutton

Hope every one else is doing good.  Sending positive vibes for more BFP


----------



## jo_11

Carnivaldiva:  Thanks love    Re the immune tets, how weird of your clinic to say they think you may have issues, then suggest nothing    I have to say though, they are expensive; mine and DH's (although obv you can't have DH's done) cost £2,500    And then all the tx on top is more £££     The thing about immunes though, is that it's divided the IVF world betwen those who completely agree and those who completely disagree.  Studies have proven that it's not impossible to get pg with immune issues, although chances are a lot lower, plus the rate of mc is a lot higher.  Only you can decide sweetie.  xxx


----------



## poppy40

Hi Jo - thanks for the welcome & info on the Lister. Will wait for dreaded d-day next week and go from there depending on outcome. A 2ww coma sounds like a great idea - surprised none of the clinics have thought of that one  

Yes was shocked by the 'moving on' conversation espec as said GP has been through IVF herself although I think hers worked first time and she has twins - I'm sure its not quite the same experience if you haven't had to get through the BFNs. Can't imagine she would have given up the first attempt if it hadn't worked! I'm a bit stuck now though as she has got me loads of extra tests done on NHS which most GPs wouldn't bother doing.

V impressed with your detox although don't think I have the willpower - I could do with losing some lbs!

Take care x


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi everyone just been reading back on the thread and boy has a lot been going on!  Welcome to everyone new to the thread (at least since I last checked in!)

JO11 - My gosh i cant believe your detox programme. I would love to do something like that but am pretty sure i wouldnt last more then a day before i was trying figure out what home emergency i could manufacture that woudl allow me to drop out with grace. 

KUKI- Just a quick line on Maca - I tried this myself but ended up getting wicked headaches with it which i found upon research is a common reaction in some people so just be aware it isnt for everyone. Although i agree the Detox your world one is the best to get if you do down that way. 

HOPEHOPEHOPE - Me too sorry to hear about the latest but as with all of us hoping for you the new drawing board is a success. 

For us we have got ourselves on the waiting list for Cyprus and hope to get out there in April. I am also looking sort of only half seriously at a treatment offered in Canada. It involves injecting ozone directly to the relevent egg producing bits thus apparantly making them produce eggs. Or something like that!  

Hope everyone is well both on the forum and those absent. 

take care!


----------



## kizzymouse

Hi Lulu    Good luck for April -it wont be long


----------



## carnivaldiva

Jo they suggested steroids on next cycle. Guess I'll know morem after next Fri appointment.  I'm a bit reluctant to take them without needing to - I won't even take my inhaler (don't think I'm really asthmatic anyway).

Lulu, do you mind me asking which clinic in Cyprus?  Create have some sort of relationship with Pedios, but I've been in contact with Nicosiaivf.co.uk and I'm quite keen on them, but can't find any feed back on FF boards.

Even though I've been sick and still feel rather icky, I'm hoping that will mean eat anything that I shouldn't. Apart from the cake and cream last night I had adchovies and pasta.  Lurve anchovies and they weren't out of a tin or bottle - lovely

/links


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi CarnivalDiva 

We are booked for Pedious as I have read good reviews of them for DE. I am not familiar with the one you mentioned but am intrigued - what made you go for them?  And hope you dont mind my asking how much are they?  If you would prefer to reply via pm feel free. 

Thanks Kizzymouse!  yes not too far in the future now. scared and looking forward to it all at the same time!!


----------



## carnivaldiva

Lulu, Nicosiaivf.co.uk quoted £4500.  The only reason why I'll prob choose them is because they had black egg donors on their books.  Pedious didn't have any. The plan is to try again with OE as still have DS pray it all works out.  If not then I guess I'll be hopping off to Cyprus. 

Just really nervous about doing it overseas alone.  I had an ex who would've done it, but he wanted to be the DS and for us to get back together, but was reluctant to get tests done until after we'd been 'trying' naturally for a while. I just coudn't see us as a couple again and I haven't got the time to wait


----------



## Lulu-belle

Understand the nervousness but for me anyway Cyprus is such a non-foreign place I think you will be fine. I take it the clinic is in the Greek Cypriot side?  It is in my experience a very clean, orderly, structured and fairly well organised place with very sound infrastructure. Most Greek Cypriots speak english of some level and it is  the only place i know of where if you call a plumber or arrange delivery of anything the response is always same day and often within just a few hours. 

We decided it was the only non UK place we would feel comfortable having treatment.


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone

Poppy - welcome! GP sounds horrid - can you complain? You can do this via citizens advice website apparently.  Goodluck with 2ww. Not long now!

CarnivalDiva - my immune test (Chicago) were £830 at ARGC - so compared to paying for cycle that hasn't got much chance of working if you have immune issues - I thought I'd go for it. If you never get ill or have asthma/eczema or allergies it might be worth it.

Kuki - really pleased you made the decision on when to do FET - will you have meds or natural FET?  - 4 is a good number of frosties - you should get at least 2 that make the thaw! 

Jo_11 - I am so gutted for you that immune levels are not down (are they the same or have they gone up?)....I've been reading alot about high TNF a in undiagnosed coeliac disease, also undiagnosed coeliac disease in women with infertility. Makes me think as I have cousin with it. I am now trying gluten exclusion and after a week I can tell you I hate corn pasta and am now sick of rice. But  am guessing that after a week of you not eating anything that even corn pasta might taste nice. Are you going to do another course of humira?

LuLu, Hope25 and Alicat, good luck to you all.    

Nvb,  you caught any mice? You can buy humane traps and then let them go outside ( I have one to catch the ones that my cats bring inside - the ones that get away that is - it's quite good.........  )

Hi to everyone else!

I have been advised to have swine flu jab before starting humira as I have asthma (so it will be about 2 weeks before I start humira as I have to leave a gap in between!). More waiting......... JustineBXXX


----------



## reb363

Poppy -   

You might not need another tx anyway hopefully - but - what an absurd thing for your doctor to say. There's loads of research that says that your chances increase with each cycle (eg http://www.sahlgrenska.gu.se/english/news_and_events/news/News_Detail//three-ivf-attempts-double-chances.cid902435 Source: University of Gothenburg)

If I'd given up on cycle 6 I wouldn't be here now. Just ignore her - you'll get there and everythings crossed that this is the one 

 to all the other lovely FF. Hope all is well with you.

/links


----------



## hope25

Hi girls
had my first scan yesterday for my ivf...had 5 antral follies...dont know what that means but my AMH has gone from 6.67 last year to 3.11 now...anyone know if this is really bad...do i still have any hope...the nurse didnt say waht 3.11 meant...just gave me the number and pushed on saying " it ONLY goes down NEVER up  "...but i am sure i have heard of women here saying theres went up..and i want to know how i can improve mine...any ideas  

I really hope i grwon some nice follies as dont  think I can take another cancelled ivf cycle...its so heart breaking..  

luv to everyone
hope25


----------



## poppy40

Thanks for your support & kind words ladies - I really appreciate it. 

Reb363 - thanks for the link, it gives me hope and your signature is inspiring! Good luck with your little one.

Not feeling hugely positive about OTD Mon as had some bleeding this morning & that is never a good sign for me! Anyway I know its not over until its over but think I will do a first reponse tomorrow to put me out of my misery - at least I can ditch those horrible cyclogest if AF is on its way.

I'm having a dilema about what to do next if I do get a BFN....

I've spent the last 7 years ttc (started when I was a mere 33!) and feel like I can't go on forever. Realistically I think I only want to put myself through treatment for another year max as I'm fed up of putting my life on hold and feel I need to move on one way or the other. I don't think I'll be able to persuade my DH to go down the DE route, we may look into adoption if all else fails.

I really physically struggled with the after effects of the IVF drugs last time and it took me 2 long miserable months for my ovaries, stomach bloating etc to go down and I only had 4 follies so hardly OHSS! Also next time they will up my Gonal F from 300 to prob 375 or more so I fully expect to feel worse. 

Do I get my full immunes tested which means a change of clinic & probably looking at costs of around £10k for one fresh cycle - in which case I can only afford the one go or do I stick with my current clinic where I can probably afford 2 fresh cycles with no immunes & hope for the best? - arghghgh. 

Also wondering if I should take a few months out, go on holiday & try and recover a bit - tbh I'm still struggling after my MMC in Oct but at the same time I'm concious that time is marching on?

Sorry for the me post, I really could do with some words of wisdom from those who've gone through a lot more than me.

Take care everyone & good luck to those currently having treatment xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Poppy40, I know what you mean about the immune tests.  It's a lot of money.  Have you thought about IVM?  It's where they harvest the ripe follicles (with hope of egg collection) and also select suitable smaller ones and grow them on?

My next cycle hopefully will be mild IVF/M.  This really has to be my last OE cycle.  I can't financially support it any longer.  I'll be moving onto DE in Cyprus. The thought of not being a mother is too much to bare.  I think Pedious do a 6 cycle DE for 6500Euros?

My AMH dropped from 7.5 summer 2010 to 4.9 last month.  I'm kinda hoping because I wasn't good to myself after the BFN in October (went over board with a couple of binge drinking/eating episodes when out and not taking supplements).  Thinking of retesting again next month to see if it's gone up.


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Poppy

First off of course it is not over until the fat lady ect.. so fingers still crossed for you on this time. If however it is a bfn, i completely sympathise re the costs. We were actually only able to afford one round of ivf and that was it. Now we are looking at DE in cyprus (pedious - CARNIVALDIVA - it is 7500 euros for 6 goes over two years [not sure what that is in pounds], with a limit of three goes a year or until you reach gestation with heartbeat of three weeks which is the definatiion they are applying of 'pregnant'). Re your partner's feelings on DE - my other half was absolutely against DE from the start but has now come around upon seeing that it meant so much to me and that I was ok with it. Have a conversation with your partner on this before you rule it out completely.


----------



## kizzymouse

I agree with Lulubelle - have a long chat about donor - we did and look at us now ( after 8 failed attempts with own eggs!)


----------



## poppy40

Carnivaldiva - I will certainly ask my clinic re IVM. They seem to have an upper age limit of 38 & tend to use it mainly for PCOS sufferers but its def worth asking the question. Wishing you lots of luck for your treatment. 

Thanks for the info on DE & prices - did anyone had any immune testing done before moving onto DE? I've got endo & have had 2 MCs so wondering if its worth getting at least some testing done. I've had the all clear from thrombophilia & lupus screening - is NK testing usually the next step? I'm so blessed to have my DS but have heard its possible to have immune issues after a successful pregnancy?

Thanks ladies - lots to think about! x


----------



## kizzymouse

I had level ones done only - all clear so didn't pursue further


----------



## hopingx

bad news for me ladies, went for my 1st scan and at 6 weeks gestation i expected to see heartbeat. there was a sac but doc could see nothing else. He told me keep taking medicines and come back in 10 days to confirm but it seems it is pretty much over, and its just prolonging the pain, but what can i do, i just want it over now. am so sad and cant stop crying, in a way if it had been negative then i would never have had any hope
i dont even fully understand whats happened, he just said something about chromosomes and age


----------



## carnivaldiva

Hopingx, so sorry.  I read on the forums that that happened to someone and then they re-checked and there was a heartbeat.  

Look after yourself, take care and don't give up just yet. x


----------



## nvb

Hoping...I'm so so sorry to read your news    (This happened to me with my DE cycle) and it is just heartbreaking.      I have heard tales of ladies going back for a 2nd scan and seeing a heartbeat but I don't want to get your hopes up so I will just send you      Nothing anyone can do or say will make it easier. I just stayed in bed for 3 days and cried and cried..... We were told we were unlucky and that it was more than likely chromosomal xxx

Poppy...we had a MMC with DE and I still wasn't advised to try for anything more than thrombophilia which all came back normal. The only other test I would possible suggest for you is NK cells. With my MMC I didn't have any spotting/bleeding/pain so my body didn't reject it....it just stopped developing so the Consultant said it was a chromosomal problem with the embryo. 

Hope25...good luck with your follicle growings. I've got my scan on Monday to see if I'm responding to stims. My AMH is only 3.2 so I'm just hoping I get a few. The last time I cycled with my OE was 2009 and on the SP I only got 6 eggs....so not feeling too optimistic. As for AMH going up...I have read a few ladies saying theirs has gone up....but hardly by anything worth mentioning so I do feel that it can only go down. Thank gawd for those ladies that offer egg share/donation!


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hopingx I am so so so really sorry for your news     .  I do agree with the others dont give up just yet wait until the ten days is over I too have read of there being a different story upon the re-check. Big       out  to you


----------



## jo_11

Just a quick one from me ladies as I'm on my mobile...

Hopingx: I am so very sorry to hear about your scan. It's such a difficult time, I really feel for you. The same thing happened to Alexine on this thread... She was in for an ERPC and the dr luckily did a final scan and found a heartbeat!!! She's now well past 12 weeks. I don't want to get your hopes up but it's not over yet... 6 weeks is early for a hb sweetie; lots of ladies wait 'til 7.5.

Hope25: My AMH has been tested 4 times over the last 18 months; it was 8.4 then up to 10.2, then down to 3.44 (when I got 13 eggs on a cycle!), and as at Dec it was 6.06. I think it's a rubbish indication of anything!

Poppy: We're having 2 more goes with OE before moving to DE. DH was not a fan at all, and I didn't have an opinion... I did a selling session on him a while back, as I knew we may have to go down that route and I wanted to buy him in early doors. I basically pointed out all the oddities (personalities and physical characteristics) in my family and what our child might inherit, scared him with the idea of old dodgy eggs, and talked about epigenetics. I kind of bought myself in with my 'sell'. DH was so scared he asked to move to DE straight away!! I then had to dumb it down a bit  You may well have a BFP on Mon (fingers crossed), so this may all be irrelevant (always good to think about Plans B and C though). Btw I'm on the side of full immunes (but then I've found issues, so guess I'm biased).

Justine: TNF-a has increased slightly from 33.4 to 37.1. V interesting about the coeliacs thing as I had my food allergies done on the detox by a homeopath and she said I'm gluten intolerent. I was surprised and she asked if I have symptoms, which I don't. She then said it would def affect my body in some way... TNF-a by the looks if things! So I'm gluten-free as of now. As for pasta, there's loads of varieties other than corn... Rice, buckwheat, quinoa to name a few. And there's other things you can do, like spiralise veg to make spaghetti/noodles - much healthier than the starch options  Sorry you have to wait longer for the humira, it's difficult to be patient isn't it?

Reb: Thanks for the link; you're doing a fine job of keeping us ladies' spirits up 

hi to Lulu, CarnivalDiva, nvb, novena, sarahessex and everyone else!!

Jo
x

P.S. OK, so I said a 'short' reply... Apparently I don't know the meaning of the word


----------



## kizzymouse

hopingx - I pray it's just too early


----------



## LemonD

hopingx - hang on in there!  Like Jo_11 said, Alexine was in a similar situation a few months back, but she's about 20 weeks now.  Keeping everything crossed for you   

Hi Jo_11 - sorry to hear about the TNF increase.  What's your next step?  Did you manage to speak to the ARGC?  Hope you're back home and feeling refreshed after your detox week.

Justine - Hope you're o.k.  Where you contacted by your GP about the flu jab?  I have mild asthma and have been wondering if I should have it or not, but I'm so close to starting again, I don't know whether I should or not.  

Hi to everyone else - there are so many of us now, it's hard to keep up with you all.

Have a lovely weekend everyone.

Jo xx


----------



## poppy40

Hopingx - really hope it was just too early to see hb - my clinic don't scan until 7 weeks. Thinking of you  

Kizzymouse - congrats on your little miracle!

nvb - I had the same with my MMC although had slight spotting 2 days before my 12 week scan so they brought it forward by a day. I had such strong preg symptoms - MS for weeks, extreme fatigue & already in my maternity clothes that I really thought everything was ok. They presume mine was chromosomal too and think hb stopped at 9 weeks. 

Jo_11 - I like your thinking re DE! I'm sure if I put it like that to my DH he will be jumping at the idea too. Think I will try at least another cycle with my OE first though.

Hi to everyone else & have a great weekend. x


----------



## justineb

HopingX - hang on in there. We'll all be willing HB for next scan.

Poppy - I faced similar decision to you. I really felt my immune system was reacting (partly as I get terrible joint pains after ET) so I decided it was better to pay money for immunes and then make decision  about which clinic based upon that. Hopefully you'll get a BFP  - if not you could get immunes tested & decide about clinic based upon results (you could still have f/up at other clinic). I feel like money spent on cycle and FET without knowing was the waste! Am sure Lindz and Jo_11 feel this too.

Hope 25 - hope follies grow!

Jo_11 - I can't believe your TNF a has gone up like that.....are you going to have more humira? I'm scared now!!.......... OH won't eat quinoa, have tried him on that before. I like it.......But it's getting easier and tastier -  made some yummy buckwheat pancakes....

JoJoPink - I wasn't contacted by GP, but I had an appointment and I asked about swine flu jab. I have had bad asthma twice in last year (and had to have prednisolone courses a few times), so I think they thought it best to have it as I'll start on humira and then steroids and because I work where there's so many people.

Hi to everyone else. Wishing you all lovely weekend. JustineBXXX


----------



## reb363

Hoping - you often don't see a hb at 6 weeks - I didn't get one until 7 weeks, so do hang on in there, look after yourself and am     it's good news for you.  I know how long 10 days can feel so take good care xxx


----------



## ~Lindz~

Wow... such a lot has happened since I last posted... I'm never going to keep up!  Hope everyone is ok.

Hi Hope25 - 5 antral follies sounds like a good number to be starting with so good luck.  Don't worry too much about your AMH, it just refers to the number of eggs you have left in total, which you would expect to be less at our age.  Normal AMH is over 15, but mine was only 1.15 when I tested last year and they still managed to get eggs out of me.  The nurse at the Lister said they had had pregnancies with women with an AMH of 0.something so you never know!  Having said that, I'm due to start my next cycle in about a week's time and I'm so worried that my egg supply may have dried up completely since last year!

Hi Hopingx - praying they scanned you too early... fingers crossed for you.   

Hi Poppy, I agree with Justineb and Jo_11 about immunes.  After what I have been through I would definitely spend the money and have the tests if I were you... they found all sorts wrong with me and now I feel like I just wasted money on my previous cycles as they were clearly destined to failure right from the start.  It's also a good idea if you are considering DE as well, and at least it will put your mind at rest.  However think positive... you might be lucky this time!

Hi Jo - good luck with the gluten-free diet, hope it does the trick for you.  You must be gutted having spent all that money on humira only for your levels to go up.

Hi to everyone else and good luck with the follie-growing!

Lindz xx


----------



## hope25

Hi all

hopingx..i am hoping they scanned too early...sometimes 6 weeks is not long enough to see a HBeat..   

Jo-11..thanx for your amh info..it was really encouraging..wow..yours doubled and you got 13 eggs with amh of 3...thats great...but i agree..and hope that amh is not an indication of anything...but got an email from lister consultant saying with my amh of 3.11 to only expect 1-4 eggs from stimms...   ..i am hoping otherwise...come on ovaries..dont let me down again.

Lindz...hi...i dont know what antral follices mean but i assumed that if there were 5 then i would at most only get 5 eggs if all the follies grew and to a good size and had eggs in..i am hoping by some miracle they find a huge stash of lovely jubley eggs.  Good luck for next month hun...Where are you cycling?

am back for a scan and blood test on tues to see how i am reacting to stimms..(menopur only...375iul)..i am trying to keep calm and stress free but a nightmare tenant who has completely destroyed my property is keeping me up at night...breathe...breathe..deep breaths.
have a nice weekend.
hope25 xx


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi Hope25 - antral follicles is the number of resting follicles that are in your ovaries, and reflects your ovarian reserve and how well you are likely to respond to stimms that cycle. For me my AFC on a cycle has always been exactly the same as the number of eggs they collected from me, but it's not normally such an accurate predictor, more just an indication. Sometimes more grow in response to stimms, and sometimes the ones you see at your first scan don't grow. There's a really good website that explains it all far better than I ever could! http://www.advancedfertility.com/antralfollicles.htm

On one cycle I managed 7 eggs with an AMH of 1... and the nurses said only to expect 2 or 3, so as Jo-11 said... you never know. Fingers crossed that your follies are all growing.

I'm also at the Lister btw... seems like there's a few of us there!

Lindz xx

/links


----------



## reb363

Hi Hope
My AMH is much lower than yours and was also measured by the Lister.  I usually got around 5 follies - one time 8 - but last time just the 1.  If I'd cancelled (which we talked about) I wouldn't be pregnant now!  It does only take 1. xx


----------



## Mish3434

Hopingx, I'm praying that a HB is present on your next scan, my clinic wouldn't scan until 7 weeks because of this xx


----------



## Ali Cat

Hi Ladies

Hope you can help, I haven't been on a few days and I'm so behind !! So much going on

..... I got scanned yesterday to see if stimms have worked, had quite a few eggs but all of them were approx between 10 and 15 in size and she said they had to be 17. It looked like she was playing battle ships on the screen, I thought she was locating them, but when she said about the size, I realised she was measuring them all.

However, I was scanned after taking 8 days of stimms, cos 9 or 10 days worth would have meant getting scanned on a Sat or Sun ... which they don't do. We only had enough stimms left for friday and saturday night (we jab at 18.30 everyday) So we were told to buy another set, therefore 3 more after the scan.

To be honest I have had no side affects all the way through Burselin or with the stimms, (so quite lucky) but yesterday morn, before the scan I felt awful, felt bloated and really light headed, I was meant to go into work before scan, but really thought I'd fall over. So what I'm worried about is over stimming if I feel so bloated already? What I am not sure about is whether will the follicles grow by themselves over the next few days? Or will more stimms make them grow? or just produce more eggs? I'm scared over over stimming cos I feel SOOO bloated?? Any ideas??

*Lindz* - Thanks for the info about the Co EQ10, just bought some more, but only I had been taking them, but after reading your post DP is going to take th  em too. I have beeing buying 30mg tabs, but taking 2, as I read somewhere to take 60mg somewhere, not sure if that's too much?

*NVB* - I am on Fostimon, I got worried as nobody had mentioned it on here. But I asked at my hosp appt yesterday why I was on it, I was told it's exactly the same as Menopur, so I felt a bit better. All the best for your current cycle

And who'd have thought we'd be talking about Mouse Traps on FF?? ha ha, hope they've now been caught!!
  
Sounds like I'm pretty much at the same place as you in my cycle, poss2 days ahead, I wish you so much luck for monday   

*Jo-11*, thanks for the info on clomid, that's probably what my friend with PCOS was on then, I asked for fertility drugs when we were tested 2 years ago, but they wouldn't give me any cos I was ovulating normally !! I was so disappointed!

Good luck with your detox, you've got more guts than me, it sounds like the programme on TV where they're all examing their own poo!! Embarressing Illnesses?? From your later post I see you've lost 9lbs .. WELL DONE!!

So impressed with your hard sell of DE to your DH, I may have to do the same as plan B

*Kuki 2010*, good luck for March , and thanks for the luck - it's all we hope for one good egg and one good sperm!!

*Lulu Belle* - Are you doing Cyprus as it's cheaper or better reputation with ED? Good luck with everthing 
*Poppy * - Good luck with your 2ww  

Hope 25, good luck with your growing follicles, you're in the same position as me and I don't really understand what is going on.   

Poppy 40 - Don't give up hope, just read all the ladies who've been successful on the other forum 
 
I really didn't think donor eggs were an option, we had thought about adoption even before we started this IVF, but the Cyprus thing sounds like a good opportunity which I may look into.
Hoping x - So sorry about your news, there's nothing anybody can say, all you can do is cry and get lots of hugs from people who love you ...    

Hello to the rest of all you lovely ladies xxx


----------



## poppy40

Hi Ali Cat - nice to meet you & thanks for your best wishes!

I'm sure someone will pop on with some better advice re your stimms and bloating but just to let you know I had the same thing. I looked about 4 months preg (oh the irony!) by the time of egg collection and the bloatedness is horrible & very uncomfortable but unfortunately pretty common as your ovaries will be like big bunches of grapes rather than their usual size. You might find yourself living in leggings or trackie bottoms for a while as too damn painful to wear anything like jeans!

Do you know how many follicles you've got? The more you have the more bloated you're likely to be. I had to stimm for a long time as I'm a poor responder - the stimms are making your follies grow and each good sized one should hopefully contain an egg (sometimes 2). I only had 4 decent sized ones but I felt like I had OHSS and tbh the bloatedness didn't go right down until after I'd had my second period (got a BFN on the fresh transfer).

Anyway if you are feeling really uncomfortable and light headed etc then always best to ring your clinc for advice - they should have given you info on OHSS and the symptoms to look out for.

Good luck - doesn't sound like you'll be far off EC now!

Take care x


----------



## poppy40

Ali Cat - forgot to say drink lots of water. Think they advise 3 litres a day - it does help. x


----------



## Ali Cat

Hi Poppy 40

Glad to hear the advice, you know when you feel so wierd you get worried.  Feels like I've got a spare tyre at the front!!  as you say with you the irony of looking pregnant!!!  Yes been sat in the house in PJs to feel comfortable, but felt no bloating until yesterday then it came on. 

I got 7 on the right side and 17 on the left, but all too small, yes will have a look at over stimm symtoms, I think the clinic is closed on sundays.

Thanks for the tip on the water, I will start straight away

Good luck for monday hun       You're in same position as me, not sure what I'll do if this doesn't work ... we've spoken about adoption too.  You're right, you do put your life on hold, we haven't booked a hol this year, I've just started a new job and just booked 2wks annual leave cos I had no idea what days scans EC / ET et would be on.

So glad to be able to chat to ladies in the same boat, 

take care hun xxx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi ladies you have all been so busy chatting took me ages to catch up there have been some ups and downs for you all, my heart goes out to those suffering  

Hi Lindz  , I have pm you, hope your weekend is going great  

Hi hope x3 good luck for your 3rd round, sending your some pma    , all will be good  

Hi Alicat hope your follies reach 17 mm soon so you can have ec, coq10 is half price at holland and barett £11 for 120mg  

Hope 25 hi, well done for taking the tablet  , my amh is also low mine is 3, but remember its only a number, its best ignored I think, be positive hon it will work out for you  

nvb hi congrats on go ahead to stimm, pma to your ovaries    , boo to mice under the floorboards, have they been dealt with yet  

Jo 11 hi well done for completing your detox and relazing the body and mind  


HI Poppy and welcome good luck for monday    

Jo jo pink all the very best lady in waiting     

Carnival diva hi hope the sickness has passed  

Hi lulubelle thanks for newbie welcome , how strange the injecting of ozone into the ovaries , good luck for April  

Hoping x, so sorry hon but stay positive there is still hope , praying for good news        

Hi Sezzy,Justineb,Reb, Kuki, Kizzy, and all you lovely ladies

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi Alicat - sounds like you have a great number of follies there and your AMH is fantastic... I'm starting to get egg envy!   More stimms will just make your follies grow, they reckon at a rate of about 2mm per day so you should be ready by Monday I expect.  If they were concerned about you getting OHSS they would have either reduced your dose of stimms or coasted you, so try not to worry.   

Re the CoQ10, in the current clinical trials at the IVF clinic at the University of Toronto they are giving the ladies 600mg CoQ10 daily.   Seems like a huge amount doesn't it, especially compared to the 35mg tablets you can buy in the supermarket!  I have discussed CoQ10 with my haematologist and she's more than happy for me to take 600mg a day... she said medically significant doses don't start until at least 100mg daily at the absolute minimum, and apparently you can't take too much of the stuff... you can buy 200mg tablets in Boots.

Hi Sarah - nice to see you!   I thought you must have drunk yourself into a coma at the thought of turning 42!   

Nvb - glad you like my old cat "Ugly"!   How's it going with the mixing of the vials?  I had to do 6 last time, and for the first few days I kept spilling it, I'm sure I never once got even close to my correct dose!

Hi to everyone else.

Lindz xxx


----------



## hopingx

Thanks ladies for your kind words, just letting the news sink in and yet again wondering how these 10 days will pass and then that scan which I am already scared about . It is going to be tough but nature will just takes it course and I will have to accept whatever.
good  luck to all you brave ladies x


----------



## poppy40

Morning ladies,

Interested to hear more about CoQ10 as haven't come across it. What does it do? How long does it take to get results & is it safe to use up to EC etc? Anyone had any side effects?

Ali Cat - how are you feeling today? I have follie envy too (& FSH & AMH envy!!).

xx


----------



## poppy40

Hi ladies,

Has been quiet on here over the weekend! Hope everyone is ok.

Its def a BFN for me so time to start planning some more treatment.

*JustineB* - noticed you were at BCRM. Did you get your immunes tested somewhere near to you or at a London clinic? I'm at OFU (non believers!) but live in between Bristol & Oxf so would be interested to hear if you found a local clinic to get them done?

*Re NK tests *- have you all just had the blood tests? I've heard of a clinic in the UK which prefers to take samples of the womb lining rather than bloods so wondered if anyone has had this done?

Is anyone being treated for an underactive thyroid? Got my TSH results back at 2.3 which is apparently 'normal' on NHS scale but have read a few posts on FF where some clinics say optimum for fertility is between 1-2 & anything over 2 is a bit hypothyroid? Not sure how my consultant will take that one so if anyone has any thoughts, please shout!

Thanks for all the good wishes  xx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi All

Hope everyone had a great weekend despite the rubbish weather. 

ALI-CAT- I chose Pedouis first on the basis of the reputation they have for DE/ED (at least from what I could gather via minimal research and also looking on the forum), location (because if you have to be abroad I think Cyprus is a good place to be) and  the cost was just a bonus albeit a deciding factor one!

The doctor there, Troukades, is I think supposed to be reasonable respected in the donor egg arena - more so then own eggs I think. Hope that helps!

POPPY 40- I take Co-enzyme Q10 every day at a dose of 600 or more and have been taking it for the past year. I really noticed a difference in my well being after abuot two months of taking it on top of which I noticed less gray hairs!  So I swear by it.


----------



## justineb

Hi Poppy

BCRM - are also non believers (despite me being hospitalised 2 days after ET with chest pains - obviously they thought I was having a pulmonary embolism, but I wasn't - I left with a vague diagnosis of costochondritis - the new clinic seem to think it was caused as my rib cartiledge was under immune attack.  I've had to go to London to ARGC to get immunes tested.  So I have been up and down the A40 a lot!! Think they also do it at Lister and CARE clinics.  I've had Chicago blood tests - cost £830 (they haven't looked at NK cells from womb lining) - but  have high CD56 NK cells which seems established as a factor in miscarriage and IVF implantation failure. I also have high TNF alpha which also attacks embryos. I have found Dr Beer's book 'Is your body baby friendly?' really useful. JoJoPink from this forum recommended the book to me (thanks JoJoPink!!). I also take CoQ10 sometimes - it helps make energy - so I take it when feeling run down and do notice a difference, but a lot of tablets on sale are low dose (30mg) -a decent dose over 200mg  is expensive. 

Good luck, hi to everyone else!

JustinebXXX


----------



## Mish3434

Poppy,

A healthy thyroid is between 0.5 to 2.5 so yours is getting towards the end of the healthy range, going into the underactive thyroid range. Are you displaying any syptoms of hypothyroid (tiredness, weight gain etc) Mine was 58 when it was noticed my thyroid had died!!

Here is a link to a thyroid thread, some of the ladies are very knowledgeable about Thyroid levels for TTC, you may find it useful to pose your question there.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=249528.0

Shelley x


----------



## hope25

Hello All

A lot of talk on co enzyme Q10...i researched what was needed to improve male factor and so had bought co Enz Q10 for DH..now reading that us ladies are pumping upto 600mg per day of the stuff i researched again and found its really good for female eggs..they said a dose of 600mg per day is recommended for females ttc...so have ordered myself somefrom healthspan..they have a sale on so you can get 45 Veggie friendly capsules of 200mg coq10 for only £15.95 free delivery plus you can get a further £2 off using RT-DJA and YRS-DJA voucher codes. go online or just call 0800 73 123 77 and give them the voucher code. I have worked it out looking at several sites and this works out cheapest as works out to £1.06 per day for a 600mg dose and as its 200mg per cap you only need to take 3

Sainsbury have a 50% sale on their co enzyme Q10 and works out to £1 per day but theirs is full of beef gelatin (not veggie friendly) and is only 30mg so to get 600mg per day you need to take 20 capsules   per day...so healthspan wins hands down.

I am popping 3 capsules today..wish i'd started months back...oh well better late than never
Good luck everyone..am off to my 6 day stimms scan tomorrow.  
luv
hope25
xx


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hello everyone!

If anyone's interested here's the research behind the theory for taking CoQ10. This was done on mice, but leading fertility clinicians can see no reason why CoQ10 wouldn't have the same effect on humans which is why American fertility clinics have been prescribing it for their ladies. I've seen a fair few success stories on American forums from ladies who got a BFP after taking CoQ10 so here's hoping! 

I'm afraid it's a bit technical but hopefully you get the idea...

[O-105] CO-ENZYME Q10 SUPPLEMENTATION IMPROVES OVARIAN RESPONSE AND MITOCHONDRIAL FUNCTION IN AGED MICE.

E. Burstein, A. Perumalsamy, Y. Bentov, N. Esfandiari, A. Jurisicova, R. F. Casper Obstetrics and Gynecology, Samuel Lunenfeld Institute of Research, Toronto, ON, Canada; Reproductive Endocrinology and Infertility, TCART, Toronto, ON, Canada

OBJECTIVE: Increased maternal age is accompanied by changes in metabolic activity of oocytes. As mitochondria are exclusively maternally inherited, alterations in their activity may severely compromise future embryo development. The objective was to compare the effects of maternal treatment with CoQ10..... in oocytes from aged ICR mice with placebo treated (aged control) or 10 week old (young control) mice....
MATERIALS AND METHODS: ...female mice (n = 40) were randomized to receive coQ10.... for the period of 18 weeks. Upon completion of treatment, mice were subjected to superovulation with gonadotropins, and oocytes were analyzed for mitochondrial membrane potential........All values were compared to oocytes obtained from young mice.
RESULTS: Compared to aged controls, CoQ10 treatment significantly increased the number of ovulated oocytes (11.7 vs. 19.2).......and ROS levels were significantly increased by coQ10 treatment to levels comparable to those detected in the young oocytes......In addition, mitochondrial DNA copy number was elevated in old mice, CoQ10 treated females oocytes had lower mitochondrial copy number albeit still significantly higher than those found in the young oocytes (p]0.05).
CONCLUSIONS: CoQ10 supplementation appears to improve ovarian response and oocyte mitochondrial function in old mice.
CIHRTuesday, October 20, 2009 5:00 PMOral Presentation: The Society for Reproductive Endocrinology and Infertility

Hope25 - I'm also taking 3x200mg tablets a day, and wish I'd started earlier too... should be just about 2 months by the time I get to EC (providing I have enough follies) so hopefully it will have had some effect. Good luck with your scan tomorrow.

Lullu-belle - Have you cycled since starting the CoQ10 and did it have any effect on your eggs?

Justine - interesting what you said about being rushed to hospital after ET. As a fellow ex-BCRMer I was also rushed to hospital with severe abdominal pains a few days after ET. I only had 5 follies that cycle so it wasn't OHSS!

Poppy - I've just had blood tests, I think it's Liverpool Women's hospital that do the womb biopsy... they were doing a clinical trial but I wasn't eligible because of my age.  Mind you, it's far too far to travel anyway!

Wishing you all luck with the follie-growing.

Lindz xxx


----------



## hopehopehope

Re  the co q 10, the best one to take and the ones advised by that clinic in the states that did the DHEA trials is UBIQUINOL. it is mega expensove! I take 1 X 200mg of ubiquinol and 400 or ordinary veg cap ones as i can't afford to take all ubiquinol.  DH is on Tesco best 30mg, i haven't read anything that says high dose improves sperm better than low dose coQ10 -  has anyone else

That said. DH and i  are having an 'on the rocks' moment. You know what they say about fertility treatment testing a relationship. He wont stop smoking, he has no compassion, he wont discuss it, he doesn't even ask if i have ordered drugs or take part in trying to get them cheaper. He just says 'it's what you want mate, i'm not getting involved'. At this rate is it works i am going to be a single mum anyway. Better than being unhappy


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi ladies did the weekend fly for you all as well one minute was friday then work mon morning arghhhh, I have ordered my drugs today now just waiting on af to arrive, any day now, have to have fsh on day 2 of period to see if I can commence tx, excited but really scared witless as well 5 goes is such a lot in less than 2 years

Hi Lindz   I survived being 42 without having a drink, not had a drink since NYE, have been good, the pic of your cat is so lovely he was a dude, RIP, one cool cat  

Hopingx  keep strong hon, hang in there        

Poppy so sorry hon   all the very best for your next tx      

Lulu thats sure is a good side effect, less grey hairs yeh, 

Hope looks like we are all on coq10, shame its so expensive I have got through loads of packets, thank goodness DHEA is so much cheaper, good luck for scan tomorrow    

Hopex3, sorry your Dh is being a little bit insensitive, they are just not wired up like us  , hope all is good for you both soon


----------



## nvb

Hi ladies...wow, busy thread. 
Ali Cat...I am truly having follicle envy...   How do you manage to get so many? I tried Fostimom for my first 2 cycles with my OE. I read that Menopur is made from the urine of peri menopausal women......bleeeeuuurrrrgggghhhh!


I had my first scan today and have 3 follicles all at 13mm and a few smaller others that were 6mm. I'm in for another scan on Wednesday and am still shooting up on max stims until then. I can 'feel' some activity in my ovaries and I'm a bit bloated but fear that's from too much food at the weekend    Certainly no chance of OHSS with my clapped out ovaries!!! The first time I cycled in 2009 was on the LP and I only produced 3 eggs then so I'm hardly expecting a bumper crop....I only managed 6 eggs on the SP    I still haven't given up alcohol yet either    after promising myself I would once I started stims! Oh dear.......!

Hopehopehope....so sorry that your DH is not supporting you. I can see how IVF can easily rip couples apart. i nearly lost it a few weeks ago when my DP was fumbling round for a paracetamol for a headache and accused me of being unsympathetic. I bellowed....'you've got a headache I've had a fecking headache since I started ruddy DR. It's so painful that I can't tip my head forward.....but you carry on and take that paracetamol!!!!'   

Lulu-Bell...All this talk of Q10...I realise I've left it far too late for my eggs. However, I like the idea of less grey hair...that would save me a fortune in highlights. 

Re the mice....all is quiet under the floor. We tried the 'mouse friendly' traps initially but never caught any of the little feckers so I'm afraid full on War was declared and I went out and bought poison and traps with poison. I spent an hour crawling round under the dining room floor the other afternoon pouring poison into crevices and filling holes with expanding foam while DP 'helpfully' shone his head torch at me and directed me!!!! Don't worry about me going through stims and crawling under floorboards then will you darling! Men!


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello dearl ladies,
Goodness it is so busy in here.. I never catch you all up.. 
I am almost happy.. Almost.. Working very hard for it..

Hope*3, it is so easy to break up.. in our relationship it is me who thinks about break up.. not DH.. Cos it is MF causing us not getting our babies.. It is easy to break up not so easy to get on with the relationship... I have to say I don't get scared of being a single mum.. Most of the time life is a lot simpler of course if you can earn your own living.. As far as I am concern rest is history.. When I was younger I thought I will be single mum eventually. I did not think I will find sb I could really love..When I have given up he just turned up.. Life is strange isn't it.. it seems this happens with pregnancies as well.. I think it is something to do is you move on from misery, desperation and anxiety.. Bingo.. It happens.. It comes to you.. Sorry I meant to write you just do what you need to do.. You make yourself happy.. If he joins that's fine.. If DH does not well that's his lost not yours.. 
Sorry I have been on and on a bit.. 

Alicat, great numbers.. good on you.. Lets hope the magic one is in there..

Hopingx, haning there.. I know it is hard.. A few more days.. Once you know what's happening it will be so much easier to get to next stage.. 

Ladies, all these talk about [email protected].. got to get some too. But will wait after my FET in april.. Than will get some for my next fresh cycle.. So wishing I wont' need them.. I am working on getting to content state of mind again.. So no desperation.. Will still check where I can get them cheaply.. I will have 3 months to take all the sups for august trial.. 3 months should be long enough for pills to work the magic..

Love and lots and lots of luck.. 
Kukixx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Kuki, you seem to be getting your head into a 'nice' place.  Ladies it's important to try to remain as calm and serene as possible - easier said than done I know, for I'm always letting the little things get on my nerves.

I sometimes thing it's a lot easier for men than women.  They can wait much longer for the need to become a parent. For me the clock is ticking so loud I seem to have a permanent headache.  Hope,hope,hope.  Do what's right for you, right now. 

I'm also looking into CoQ10.  Nutricentre do a 100mg with salmon oil?  I think someone suggested 300mg.  Will ask consultant at Create of Friday when I have my appointment.  Will have to prob print off info from you ladies and give it to him.

My new accupuncturist doesn't make me feel confident.  So will have to contact the one recommended by Create.  He was fantastic last time, but I was in a much better place emotionally anyway.

Take care all


----------



## jo_11

Hopex3:  Sorry to hear things are a little testy with DH.  It is all so very difficult.  If you feel the need to lean on us ladies a little more, then please do.  It is difficult for the men; the alpha part of them wants to fix it but they're left emasculated to a certain extent by the whole IVF route.  As for the smoking thing, yes, ideally he'd give up, but you can't make him.  I spent some time bossing my DH around, telling him to do, or not to do, this and that but, at the end of the day, as long as he's got enough sperm to fertilise my eggs (which he has, by a few mill), then that's all I can ask for.  When I stopped stressing about that, things were so much easier.  Tbh I don't speak to my DH v much about the whole tx thing, as I know he struggles with it... I order the drugs, I administer them; I don't even ask him to get involved, and that way I can't be upset.  It's not cutting him out so much as he doesn't really want to be involved in this part, he feels it's my domain.  I do find FF a massive outlet though for all of this.  All the best sweetie... as long as he turns up to have a liaison with Madam Palm and her five lovely daughters, that's the main bit


----------



## Kuki2010

Carnivaldiva,
I have done so much thinking lately.. And like all the docs tells me if I try enough numbers I will get to that healthy baby which will come to me eventually. I am trying with my own eggs at mo and if need be I am ready to use donor egg and now DH thinks yes we can use donor sperm too. So time is not ticking really for me.. I still have 10 years.. I am goign to have my big family I want..What's ticking is the money side of things. Well I think when I get back to work I shall have that sorted too.. So two big presure out of the way.. The only other thing is the stress fo going through this with losing babies.. Well heartache is the hardest.. bit of you goes everytime you loose one.. This is all depens on me too. If I am prepare to try it the heartache comes with it.. I can try till my body says no more.. Till than I try.. 

Good luck in Create.. And yes get the one you are happy with and makes you happy and content.. I don't think Acu did a lot for me but the doc did wonders with his wise words and relaxed me totally on threapy.. 

Love. Kukixx


----------



## Kuki2010

Jo,I love the way how you put it.. Wonderful.. I am in away your thinking but till I have m/cs etc.. Than I need DH to be there saying and convincing me that it is all going to be okay.. And going to be alright eventually and DH is not that great with it.. But I know deep down he suffers cos I am so upset and he suffers cos he wants to have more kids.. 
It is a lot easier when we don't need them.. And IVF one treatment we dont' most of the time till EC day..   
Love. Kukixx


----------



## poppy40

Hi Ladies,

Thanks SO much for all the info on CoQ10 - I'm going to order a load asap!!

Justine B - The Dr Beer book has been sitting next to my bed since i had my MMC and tbh it scares the life out of me - I've only read bits of it but it mentions certain SIF conditions as being one of the hardest things to overcome so I'm burying my head in the sand  . Re your Chicago tests at ARGC - do you have to be planning treatment there to have them done or can you do tests and go elsewhere? You must be based very near me as I'm just down the road from the A40.

Shelley - thanks for the info on TSH. I've been blaming my tiredness on my DS who isn't a great sleeper & I def seem to gain weight more easily so will bring it up at my f/u. My acu lady is always saying I'm tired but have been v stressed recently so difficult to know which it is. The girls on the thyroid thread have said my TSH isn't too far over so they're not sure its worth me seeing an endocrinologist - will have a think on that one.

Hopehopehope - so sorry you're having a tough time. Men just don't have the hormones or desire for a baby like we do and they really don't have much of a clue. My DH just lets me get on with it although it drives me mad that I have to do all the research & then he doesn't really have an opinion on what to do next  

Ali Cat - hope everything is going really well & you will very soon be PUPO  

Sarah Essex - what protocol are you doing? Can I be nosy & ask why they check your FSH on day 2 before you can start? My FSH levels are pretty awful & some worse than others so would be interested in why they do it? Hopefully not long before you can start x

nvb - my ovaries are the same!! 3 on the first go and don't think my cons is confident I'll even get that many the next time. Sending follie growing thoughts your way! x

Kuki - just wanted to say hello - have seen your posts on the ttc another miracle thread. I'm going through similar things at the moment so I'll have to pop over & join you all. So sorry about your MC, its just so heartbreaking  

Carnivaldiva - thanks for the info on DE, the prices look so much more attractive than the ones we end up paying in the UK! DH still isn't too keen on the DE idea but have been looking into embryo adoption as an alternative. I could do with some calm thoughts - all this research is sending me  ! I'm seeing my acu lady tomorrow & she is so serene, I could do with moving her in x

Jo_11 - hope you're ok? What did you decide to do re your results? I think a few of you lovely ladies could end up running your own clinic with the amount of immunes knowledge you have between you  

Hopingx - have been thinking about you, hope you're ok  

Hi to everyone else & thanks for making me so welcome. I really need to get off my  and out into the sun today.

Take care, Poppy xxx


----------



## jo_11

Poppy:  Some clinics like to test your FSH before you cycle; the lower the better... some (e.g. ARGC) won't let you cycle if you're above 10.  It's meant to provide better results.  AFM, I'm off to see Dr Gargoyle this afternoon... I was going to have a telephone follow-up but I need to be in the West End anyway, so will pop in and see what I need to do next.  

Hi Kuki and CD


----------



## poppy40

Jo_11 - eek my FSH is never lower than 10 - its more like 16!! Better not move to ARGC then! Good luck with your appt x


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hopehopehope - I truly sympathise with what you are going through with your DH.   I think mine is made from exactly the same mold as he shows no interest in my treatment, never even asks how my scans went and also refuses to stop smoking and drinking despite knowing full well that it is lowering our already measly chances.  He even moans about having to "perform" on EC day, and reckons that if we "did it" more often we'd have a baby by now (I think he is in denial about his crappy sperm)!  Mind you, I work for a charity that supports single mums, so maybe they can look after us after we kick out our uncaring DHs!   

NVB - congrats on your follies, and hopefully the smaller ones will catch up too.  I started my buserelin injections last night and hopefully start stimms on Monday.  With my AMH being so lousy I'm so praying I get some eggs... starting to get scared now!


----------



## poppy40

Lindz - good luck with the stimms. I have the same fear! I'm sure you'll be absolutely fine   for your follies x


----------



## hope25

Hi All

just popped in to say..this is one of the few moments where I have some good news to share with you all..remember I said my amh was 3.11 and antral foll count was 5 so the doc said not to expect more than 1-4 eggs..well even though i only had 2 follies last time..this time..bingo..i had 10..ranging from 6mm-11mm..and the sonographer said she expects all are good enough to catch up in time for ec..I was so elated...was on a real high..rang DH on way home sounding so happy and he said 'oh..ok..thats Good'  ...men...cant get the same enthusiasm out of them..well i thought i would share it with my you lovely ladies and you would all know how much of a relief it is...i know this is only the first hurdle..and i cud fall at any of the others as getting to the finishing line with a healthy bouncy baby is a looooooooooooooooong way away...but i wanted to be happy where I cud be happy incase i had to come down to earth later on with a bfn or no fertilization or early ovulation (dont trust this suprecur)...or any number of things that could go wrong...

But for the time being...i am   


I know I got the 'ur age' speech from the consultant but I know my body and regardless of the amh or antral count I knew it was the pill and the pneumonia that sabotaged my cycle last time only giving me 2 follicles of a good size...i told the doc i didnt want the pill this cycle and i was feeling well...and now i have 10 follicles..regardless of age..we know our bodies..and shud never give up hope

hope you are all ok
luv hope25xx


----------



## MariaM70

Congratulaions Hope, this is excellent news. I am a new member to this forum and I am not sure if you have posted any more information on this previously. Do you have any advice on how to improve the number of follicles? you seem to have had a fantastic improvement since your first IVF.
I hope all goes well for you
Maria


----------



## poppy40

Hope25 - fantastic news!! Would be interested in knowing what protocol/meds you are on too! x


----------



## hopehopehope

hope25 - yey hey!!!! yippedidoo daa!!!! mazed you got more folls athan AFC!! That's amazing. Cna I ask a question. Did they do AFC at Lsiter on your baseline scan or after you started injecting - i too can't remember your protocol and would be interested! Though i am already on pill and responded better alst time with it. 
lots of love xoxo

Lindz - so glad I'm not on my own with DH probs. I truly hate him at the moment. I want to stab him in the leg so he can see how much it hurts. (not going to do that obviously). He keeps letting me down, where's the team, where's the partnershiip what's the point in being married when i bring everything to the table


----------



## nvb

Hope25...that's fantastic. I only had 1 follie on my AFC so I guess I should be happy with my lot as well. We just have so much riding on this cycle as I NEED to know if our sperm is [email protected] so my DP and I can move on to DE+DS with no regrets. I feel so insecure when I'm full of ruddy drugs. I dream about him buggering off with another (younger more fertile) woman and getting 3 cycles of NHS ICSI funded...where we have fought for 3 years for 1 that has come when I'm too old to really use it (but have!) I worry that my time is running out....

2nd scan tomorrow so hoping my little follies have grown a bit. I'm quite bloated with pains in the ovary areas. I have also manage to scare myself silly....went for a run this morning at the gym and did all my weights etc as normal....and then read on t'internet that I should be calming the exercising during stims as I can twist an ovary during vigorous exercise.....  Please someone put my mind at rest. I had booked in for spinning tomorrow....should I cancel that as well??


----------



## justineb

Hope 25, that's great news!! I'm sure being ill would have reduced follicles last time, I can't believe they can't see that!! I do think we all know our own bodies....

Nvb - I've not been able to do any vigorous exercise when stimming - I think ovaries enlarge a lot and they can  bump around inside (would be awful to twist it!) - please be careful!!

Hopex3 - big hugs to you, be strong and talk to us here! 

Kuki - you sound much stronger - great to hear you looking forward again.

Poppy - I know what you mean - it scares me too - but at least knowing about it something can be done about it! I am going to cycle with ARGC when humira treatment is over - it's a way off yet - but I will probably stay in london with my brother for last 2 weeks of stimms (as they do bloods 2 x day in last week). 

Lindz - I was hospitalised 2 days after ET (in Gloucester Royal) with terrible chest pain - they thought it was a embolism or OHSS - but it wasn't either - in the end they said they didn't know, but possibly my chest cartiledge was inflamed. ARGC say they think it was immune system going nuts after ET - Bristol were not at all interested......it's one of reasons I wanted to change clinics. What happened to you?

Hi to everyone else!

Love Justineb xx


----------



## jo_11

Hope25:  That is amazing news; I have a big smile on my face for you      When's next scan??  And who's your sonographer (I have Ali and think she's great).  

Hopex3:  Shall we send the girls round to deal with your DH?


----------



## Daisychain1985

Good evening ladies, AF started today so off to clinic tomorrow for FSH test, drugs arrived so already to go depending on result. very anxious but excited as well

Hi nvb congrats on 3 follies good luck for tomorrow   

Hello Kuki glad you are getting there and on road to recovery  

Hi Poppy I am on short protocol, Gonal and centrocide and clomid, 450 on gonal but all other drugs dont know, will find out tomorrow, 
They check my fsh to see if under 15, ideally they want it under 10, 

Lindz hi hon I have pm you, keep up your pma    


Hope 25     that is fantastic so pleased for you ans so jealous, have you any magic potions to share with us , all the very best  

Hello Maria and welcome  

Hope x3, men huh   

Hi Carnival diva, Jo11, Justine and all you ladies xxxx


----------



## hope25

Hi all.

I am so touched by all the lovely messages..what wud we do without the support of the ladies on this forum..just to let you all know that my meds have always been the same...short agonist protocol which starts with sniffing (synarel/suprecur)on day 1, stimms (with menopur ) day 3 for 12 days..then ovitrelle-simples

The only difference this cycle was I have been upped from 300 to 375 menopur...so just one vial extra.

I truley believe that we should feel fertile and capable ..i have alot of faith in my old bones even if the drs dont...i think its because i may be 43 but i dont feel it...its as if time flew by so quickly i didnt get a chance to catch up tp 43 so only really 34 inside...also i know of so many women who have gotten preg and delivered healthy babies at my age and more...even my lodger who is nearly 30 said she was born when her mother hit menopause and her niece is nearly same age as her...(they say you can be very fertile at the time of menopause)

I am taking supplements..but nothing manic...take one folic acid per day...baby aspirin on and off..and 75mg DHEA (on and off)..only just started the 600mg co enyme Q10 a couple of days ago so that hasnt kicked into my system yet.

Think positive...i am such a worrier but do have faith..   ...just praying my next scan goes well on Friday..the nurse rang with my E2 and said it was nearly 2000 so thats a good sign...hope it goes up alot as they say it indicates number of eggs inside the follicles...roughly 500 per egg so hoping for around 5000-6000 by ovitrelle time so that i have a chance of 10-12 eggs...

HHH...this IF does make us    ...let evrything blow over and try and see DH with fresh eyes...if he still looks   ..then its time to sort him out...but most likely he will look normal again once you are out of the stressful IF clouds...take care hun...we have all been there...thats why we talk on here.


NVB...take it easy on the    ...pamper yourself...take things slow and mellow and imagine those follies growing..nuture them..like a mother hen with her eggs.......how many days have you been stimming? What stim drugs are u on? Good luck for ur scan t'row

Jo-11-- my next scan is fri...they are all nice at the Lister...even the sonographers i dont see give me a smile when they see me...the only one that doesnt smile is Dr 'you-are-too-old' IFYKWIM  

take care everyone
hope25xx


----------



## jo_11

Hope25: It's so lovely to read your post; you really are in a good place at the mo which is lovely to read. Yes, there's a long way to go still, but it's a damn fine start  All the best for Fri's scan.

nvb: You'll be fine on the exercise honey. I always keep going to the gym during tx but just take it down a notch, e.g. crosstrainer rather than running, but still keep the weights up, just avoid heavy exertion like squats.


----------



## daisyg

Just to say that a study into strenuous excercise (anything apart from walking/swimming gently) showed a reduction in chances during ivf. I would really advise stepping down the excercise completely during all parts of the ivf cycle.

http://www.wellsphere.com/green-living-article/regular-exercise-prior-to-ivf-treatment-lowers-success-rate/340866

Personally, I would also give up alchohol and coffee from beginning of stims period onwards (at the latest, longer if poss.), as alchohol was shown affect womb receptiveness in recent studies from IVI Valencia. I would always err on the side of caution and give up as much as possible during ivf!! If not for success chances, then certainly to reduce your incidences of 'what ifs' if a bfn. This is only from my own personal experience though (and because these are some of the few things you can control).

Daisy
xx

/links


----------



## Mish3434

NVB, I continued to exercise until a few days before my Egg collection, I did intend to carry on till the day before but was involed in a RTA so was too sore to exercise    .  I've always been in the camp that as long as your body is used to exercise it wouldn't do any harm during IVF.  I wouldn't advise anyone to take up exercise or to start something CV that you are not used to whilst undergoing TX.  I think exercise can make you feel a bit more positive and upbeat (just my opinion though) and I would like to think that feeling a bit better about yourself helps, there is enough stress in IVF already.

Re the spinning, as it doesn't involve much twisting etc you should be fine, maybe keep the cadence down a notch or too than you normally would and if you feel pain around the ovaries maybe stop then.  Also where you would normally use your abs and core to steady your upper body in the standing position, I would rely on my arms more IYKWIM.  Good luck and enjoy your spin tonight    if you decide to go

Shelley x


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi All wow and I thought i had only ducked out for a day or two!  Such activity

Firstly someone back there asked me about when I started the Co-enzyme q10 and the answer is yes i have cycled since then but as it was my first and only cycle am not sure what difference it made. I only know that if i stop taking it for a period of time (like when I run out) then I really start to feel run down whereas when I start taking ti again i feel great. Not sure what the brand is i take as it is a special one the my other half gets in for himself i only know it is expensive!

HOPE3 honey i really sympathise with you being in a similiar boat. my other half takes exactly the same attitude. Basically he does not want children although he wont come right out and say it and is going along with this because it is what i want and he would feel guilty standing in the way. I get the feeling that he really is resentful and fearful of the changes it will mean in our lives. He is very much like it is all for me to sort out. His involvement is only to ask every now and then 'are we all sorted with the clinic?  have you got all the dates and how much it will be?'. He never offers to call them himself or try to get any of the information himself. 

Congratulations to Hope25 really good news i hope it all turns out well for you


----------



## olivia m

Hi Daisy
I've been trying to send you a PM but your In-Box is full.  Any chance of emptying it?
Thanks
Olivia


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi Everyone!

Lulu belle - it was me that asked about the CoQ10!   I've been on it nearly 2 months now so praying it's long enough for it to have helped.

Hope25 – Wow!!! 10 follies after just 3 before – that is fantastic news.  You have given me hope, pardon the pun!

Justine -  After ET I started getting pains in my abdomen which got worse and worse so I phoned BCRM several times and the Dr just said to take paracetamol and ibuprofen.   A couple of days later the pain was so bad I could hardly walk so I phoned again and this time the Dr referred me to the acute Gynae ward which is the building just on the right as you walk up to BCRM.  I was there all night but all they did was test my blood and take my temp, no internal exam or anything, and then sent me home as I didn’t have OHSS or an infection!  It took about 2 weeks for the pain to completely go away.  It was only that one time though.  The very last time I had flu-like symptoms for a day around implantation time which I now know was probably my immune system overreacting.

HopeHopeHope – I think there are a few of us with less than sympathetic DHs – we should start our own thread!  I don’t think my DH is particularly bothered about us having children as he already has a son, although ironically the only time he expresses any kind of interest is after ET when he wants to kiss my belly – maybe he has a thing for pregnant ladies?!

Nvb – hope your scan went alright today and your follies are growing nicely.   Being bloated sounds like a very good sign.

Sarah – hope your FSH was nice and low and you can start your cycle.   


Has anyone here had microdose Buserelin or Suprecur injections before?  I am feeling really bloated with a very strange feeling in my abdomen – not an ache but sort of sore internally if that makes sense!  I assume that it’s the injections although I never felt like this when I had the nasal spray and I’m only on 1/20 the dose this time!

Lindz xxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Lindz i was on suprecor.  Basically i felt a constant dull achey feeling and of course super bloated. But yes definatly a dull overall pain in the ovaries. Hope that helps

Nice to hear that the hands off other half syndrome is not limited to just a few of us!  maybe we should dump them all and start a commune together. We could all help each other with stims/scans/2ww/and baby bringing up!  What do you think?


----------



## kizzymouse

Sorry to hear some of your DH's have been less than supportive!      Men can be funny ostrich like creatures at times - if it isn't happening to THEM they aren't interested!

Luckily my DH isn't like that but he has a habit of forgetting important stuff and I am like HOW do you not know/forget THAT lol   

Hugs to all going thru treatment or just about to


----------



## hopehopehope

great idea lulu! it is my b'day tomorrow, he went to london for work on monday morning after calling me a drama queen when i wascrying over back pain. Haven't heard from him since!


----------



## nvb

Lulu..please count me in as a member of the Lezza Commune as well.....although I have to add, a girl on another IVF board I post on posted earlier to say she had a knock on her door on Monday morning from the Police to tell her her DH had been killed in a RTA!!! Someone had come speeding on his side of the road on a a blind bend and just wiped him out. Poor girl was starting IVF next month.

It's not good news from me either....2nd scan showed only 2 follicles have grown and although there are a few little ones, the sonographer said they weren't any bigger than they would be on a normal month without drugs!  So, we were given a choice of cancelling this cycle, paying £500 for the drugs and trying again in a few months or just continuing on this cycle. DP was at the gym so I had a good cry to my mum and then boll*cked my DP when he got in...basically for just being spermless!  I said I was NEVER going to cycle with my eggs again as i'm sick of sticking myself with poison when quite clearly my ovaries do not respond. The Consultant said he wanted me to try another protocol this time on 600iu of stims!!! WTF? I didn't even realise you *could* stim on that much! So I refused and we are risking EC on Friday. I just think that I would rather have no eggs/embies than go through that rotten 2WW to get another BFN. The chances were always so slim anyway. Moving back to DE at least gives us a chance rather than a hope! So, no regrets and at least if we have a daughter through DE she won't be shackled with my hooter and 'cankles'  xx

Hopex3, Happy Birthday for tomorrow. Perhaps your DH will surprise you with a big bouquet of flowers....but if he's anything like my DP, I wouldn't take the day off work to wait in for Interflora just in case.... 

Shelley..thanks for the advice but I won't be going to spinning tonight now because I look like Nemo as I have cried so much!


----------



## kizzymouse

Happy birthday for tomorrow hopex3   

Hmmm I think we should come round and sort your hubby out lol    

Hugs


----------



## kizzymouse

nvb


----------



## jo_11

nvb: Sorry to hear of your lazy follies but I guess it's still early days and, as we know, it does take only one (see Reb's signature!). I've heard at ARGC they can have your meds up to 600iu at points during the cycle, so it does happen.

Hopex3: I sincerely hope DH comes up with the goods tomorrow on your special day. I hope you've got something lovely planned?

Lulu-belle: Loving the commune idea but also loving DH. Given that he's a fine dining chef, maybe we can keep him in the kitchen?


----------



## justineb

Nvb - big hugs, must be so frustrating and hard to get that news on your own. What Jo_11 says is true -  it only takes 1!!

Hopex3, happy Birthday for tomorrow - hope DH pulls his finger out and brings you back something nice. 

Lindz - the BCRM investigations after your pain don't sound good, I bet that was in some way also immune driven - could have been inflammation. I was told to go to nearest hospital, which I can understand but at the same time I was amazed that they didn't even want to see me there. Hopefully we won't have these issues again. Mind you it could be April or May/June before we cycle again - seems like an eternity. Still one more week til I start on humira.

Ladies...... I like the idea of a commune with a fine dining chef..............but I must tell you I struggled with the OH problem a lot last year. Ended up having couselling and went over male reactions to all this with counsellor as I felt it was causing a big gap between us. I love my OH, he means the world to me and I know he loves me, but he also doesn't get involved in calling the clinic or arranging dates  or paying bills (well he contributes - but doesn't do actual sorting out payments etc), but he does try to come with me to some appointments. Remember that most men are really bad at going to the Doctors when they need to as well - so I think many of them hate the whole medical thing.  Counsellor helped me to see that most of the men don't even understand the words and are often very intimidated by process as it's our bodies in the main that get scanned, jabbed and poked about and also they don't have the hormones (so we feel everything emotionally much much more)........counsellor says they often feel they lose us to IVF.............as we are all so wonderful that can't be nice for them can it?

Love to all, JustineBXXX


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi ladies  , had my fsh done all good to start cycle, number 5 has started, just a quick one as so tired

Hi Hope x3 Happy Birthday for tomorrow  

NVB, my heart goes out to you, been there, all the very best for friday, remember dont give up hope, it takes only one egg to work    

Hi Lindz  

Jo 11 you are so lucky  

Hello lovely ladies xxx


----------



## Mish3434

NVB,  Huge    I will be thinking of your on Friday and praying    for some lovely eggies   

Hope, Happy Birthday   

Sarah, Good luck for the cycle, hope the Apimist has worked for you too   

Men and sypathetic don't often belong in the same sentence, my DH although I love him drives me mad, he does seem to put his own needs before anyone else    but I won't get started on that as the list of examples is huge   

Shelley xx


----------



## reb363

Happy Birthday Hope x 3     

NvB - good for you.  Best thing I ever did was not cancel my last tx - though I was offered the same options as you and told they felt really bad going ahead and taking my money! Two is one more than you need (though I did always dream of twins   ). So keep your PMA up and sending you loads of         - I've got everything crossed that this is the one for you.

Oh and don't get me started on DP'/H's   .

xxxx


----------



## Ali Cat

Wow! So hard to catch up with all you ladies, such a lot has happened since I last posted... I'm never going to keep up! Hope everyone is ok?

My question about Q10 really started something!! Not to throw   a spanner in the works, but I thought I thought the supps were for me as I'd read it somewhere that it was good for thickening womb lining and hadn't even thought about DP, but he took some for a few days leading up to his sampe ... prob a bit too late 

DP having his first drink tonight for months, (had EC today) so he's quite happy, feels like it's been a long journey but it's not over yet!!

EC went well today, although was a bit scared when they put oxygen mask on cos wasn't expecting. Can't remember much about coming around, had a good sleep when I got home, and they collected 9 eggs  So they are to ring me tomorrow to let him know whether they're any good i think?

*Sarah Essex 10* - thanks on scan on monday some of my follies reached size 22 and 24, so they were happy with the way I was responded over the weekend. Good luck with your tx this time hun

*Lindz * - follicle envy !! ha ha. I can't believe how much help I have received on here, I get far more useful info on here than from the clinic. Lindz, really can't belive how much you know, you need to get a job at one of the clinics Thanks for the info on CoEQ10
Hope you're doing well on your stimms 

*Poppy 40* - really felt so much better as soon as I drank loads of water ... thanks, and thanks for the good wishes

*Lulu Belle* - Thanks for the info on Cyprus, really good to know

*Justin B* - really sounds like you've been through the mill with all your immunity tests etc

Hope 25 - will look into getting Q10 from Healthspan. So good to hear about your follies, ? they grow, good luck with your scan on friday    

*NVB* - no need to have follie envy, as we all say one good egg and one good sperm, so to make your follies grow. Glad to hear all quiet on the mice front. So sorry to hear about your disappointment today, think you've done the right thing by going ahead ....you never know, there are plenty of postive posts on here which say they were just about to give up and it worked, so very best of luck. You just wish they would give you the right information the first time out and the best options for you ... where are you cycling?

Kuki 2010 - thanks for the good wishes

*HopeHopeHope / Lindz* - sorry to hear you're not getting enough support from your DHs, I really just think they know how to deal with it. Women are a whole lot better talking and sharing things, whatever our downfalls physical or otherwise, however I don't think it's a man thing to deal with things not work .... they really do think they can fix things, and when they can't they have lost control.

*Hope x3* - happy Birthday for tomorrow, hope you get very spoilt by everyone, even though it mightn't be DP 

Good luck to all you lovely ladies, won't leave it as long next time ... miss too much xx


----------



## justineb

Ali cat - great number of eggs honey! Well done !! Fingers crossed they are good and you get lots of embies. Hope you recover quickly and time doesn't take too long to pass til you get the calls. 

Sarah Essex 10 - great news you can start!!

Hopex3 - Happy Birthday!

Nvb - rest up and eat really well and will your follicles to grow!

JustinebXXX


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,

Hope*3, happy birthday. Enjoy your day!!

NVB, do not worry about numbers. One great one do nicely.. Good luck!!

Alicat, weldone you.. Wishing you lots of luck for ET...

Sending lots of luck and love to you all.

Kukixx


----------



## jo_11

Ali cat:  What a bumper crop of lovely eggs!!!  Fingers crossed for 'the call' this morning; let's hope they've had the Barry White turned up last night in the lab of love


----------



## hope25

HHH...  ...dont stress yourself about DH ..mine has forgotton my B'day a few times..where he comes from they consider b'days to be no big deal..just a year older or a date on ur passport..and only meant to be remebered for little kids..so cant make him make a big deal out of mine ..just enjoy ur day...if he joins in...good for him.

NVB...i had the same thing last cycle and was pushed to cancel...if i had known of rebs success in time i wouldnt have...sometimes they say the fewer follies..the better the quality..and as we only need one..sometimes its better to have a few good ones than many dud ones..good luck hun..stay positive...reb only had one follie..she didnt cancel...and now she is very very pregnant..

Alicat..welldone...has the call some thru re embryos...did you have ivf or icsi or imsi..??

am off to my second stimm scan tomorrow...still nervous...have a morbid fear that I will ovulate and loose them all before EC.

luv to everyone 
hope25
xx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi All and hope all ok. Congrats to all the big follie producers and BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY Hope3. Yes men can be such stinkers sometimes cant they. JO11 of course your man can join as kitchen help. In fact you might have hit on something there. Perhaps we can have some sort of bee hive set up wherein we have lots of little worker men 'bees'. My other half is great with electrics, plumbing, plastering and interior decorating so could certaintly be a useful handy man/janitor.  Any other volunteers out there?
Just to be extra contrary of course he instigated a  chat about it all last night and volunteered to call the clinic himself this week with all of his questions and concerns.   

NVB (what does that stand for?)- I am really very sorry to hear about your news but agree with the crowd it only takes but the one


----------



## Lulu-belle

Aaaah I just had to put this in re the other half. One of his concerns about the clinic and DE is whether we have any recourse if the child turns out to not look enough like me. i.e. is there a body you can go complain to. I told him as long as we keep the receipt we should be fine to return it


----------



## justineb

Lulubelle - that's a blinder - he must think DE is designer baby time!! 

Hope 25- goodluck for your scan. Where's OH from?

JustineBXXX


----------



## dd_b

HI *Jo-11, kuki, kizzy, gia-too, mixy

*  *hope 3*

sorry to hear you are having a bad time with dh. 
At least he didn't leave you during your tx, when you were having a good cycle 5 folls, grrrrrrrrr!!!! Or then say he was going to list himself as a S donor, after not helping out trying to get pregnant for 5 years....while refusing to do IVF with me anymore. Oh happy to help a stranger, but not your partner. Then changed his mind, then left during a tx.

   see, could be worse. At least he moved in, wanted to be married, didn't mock you for having a long distance job (you can't really want kids, with a job like that. blah blah blah) then refuse to move in once and help out a bit after I did wind down my company and got a job from which I got made reduntant straight away.    My ex used to laugh at me when I was crying and mock me, saying it was a good job because I'd be a terrible mother as I was pathetic. He used to tell people there was nothing wrong with me, that I just needed some paracetamol to sort out my tubes and that I was a crybaby. (If only asprin etc unblocked tubes. Wouldn't that be great).

Hey, I even had after the embryologist rang after EC with bad news... (While I was really upset) ..."Well it's probably because I gave them pig's s... I got it from the market on the way in" ... Can you believe it. What is wrong with them? He thought this was 'a good joke'....??!!!!    

I think men just can't handle it. They really are much much weaker than us. Mostly, they have better paid jobs, because they think it'll look like they are more capable than us. Really they are just paying themselves for pretending to be better than us. It's the only way they can create an authority. It gives them a position. Generally, they are useless in a crisis. 
I know, there is the odd exception, but they're never going to be available. Those lucky women will never them go.

Anyway I hope my horror story ex, makes you feel a bit better!! Maybe just don't mention anything with the tx to him for a few days. See they don't really like being excluded either... Just think about your tx, which sounds great. Just ordered my coq10, thanks for that tip...Hope I have space in my pill organiser!!!!

Any space in the commune?

 
xxx

P.s lister told me I had only 3% chance, so another blow. Will they ever stop? Feeling pretty down. WHich is why I've been away for a while... 

Hello to everyone I haven't met before and


----------



## dd_b

P.s sorry for bad grammer, horror of a headache and can't concentrate!!


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi Hope hope your Birthday was great  

Hi Mish, thank you so much, here's hoping  Apimist, DHEA and Coq10 have done their job  . With you on the men front, I'm sure we could all write a very big book about their funny ways and insensitivity  

Ali Cat, fantastic news, congrats on 9 eggs you must be over the moon, all the very best for the call , hope the   get jiggy
Thanks hon for good luck  

Justineb thanks hon  

Hope 25 for your scan tomorrow, try to keep calm, all will be ok,      

Lulu Belle   on your OH's concerns, so funny, bless 

dd,  , you must be so relieved not to have to put up with your ex any more, All the very best at finding someone with a heart, sorry your feeling blue  

HI ladies went for a scan today all ok no problems, found some follicles, so really pleased, start Gonal tomorrow night, yeh    now,

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Ali Cat

Hi Ladies

Just popping on to tell you that out of 9 eggs, 8 had fertilised ... don't know to what extent, but I'm over the moon !!!  

After trying for so long I was convinced DPs sperm definitely like my eggs, but they do, I'm really positive at the moment, I know they have to stick and we have to see if they like each other more over the next few days, but it was really good to get that news.  ET will prob be Sat

Jo-11  Thanks for the good wishes, we were hoping the same, that they'd really get together, we're really  happy with the amount.  Funny we used to listen to Barry White when we first got together 

Hope 25, thanks for the good wishes, We had IVF, with ICSI as a back up cos his sperm was borderline I think, so we assumed we'd have to pay the extra £900 ish if they'd needed to do that, but embroyoligist told us today that it wasn't needed  ... so happy

NVB -      for you eggs tomorrow.

Ladies, so sorry to hear that a number of your are so unhappy and badly treated by DPs / DHs.  I used to be in a really crap relationship for 4 years, I knew deep down he was bad for me the way he treated me .... trust me ....it was really bad, and it took me about 7 years to get over.  But if you know deep down how you wanted to be treated, and he's not doing that, don't waste any more of your hours, weeks or years on them   you find someone who deserves you!!

xx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Ali cat fantastic news, , well done


----------



## Ali Cat

Sarah Essex 10 - Thanks hun!!       sent your way to help your follies grow .. good luck xxx


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi everyone!

Justineb - what a long time before you can cycle again, I so hope the wait is worth it and the humira works for you. 

NVB - poor you having to make such a decision.  I had to do the same on my second cycle as after stimming for 10 days I only had 1 follicle, but I made the decision to continue just in case it was *the *one - look at reb363! I figured that as I was getting older it might be my one and only chance. As it was, miraculously another 4 follies grew, almost overnight and were all at good size by EC, but unfortunately the hcg trigger didn't work and they only got one egg after all.  Ironically the following cycle was my best ever and I got 7 eggs - same protocol and everything. Bizarre!

Ali Cat - Ha ha!  I agree with you about getting more info from FF than the clinic. As for getting a job at one of the clinics... hmmm... sounds quite appealing - the money would certainly be way better than what I'm on now! Do you know if you can buy membership of the Royal College of Gynacologists online... via India or somewhere?! 8 Fertilised eggs... Wow! I have embryo envy now!

Hopehopehope - happy birthday  and hope your DH made it up to you for being a miserable uncaring xxxx

Lulu-belle - I'll volunteer my man to... um.... er... um...... I'm sure there's something he's good at!

Hi dd_b - Sounds like you've been through a terrible time with your DH,  at least mine's not a bully, just disinterested!

Sarah - Congrats on your follies,  you must be so pleased. Did she say how many you'd got?

Hi and good follie-growing to everyone I've missed.

Lindz xx


----------



## reb363

dd-b - thank god you saw the sense to get out of that relationship      much better off without him.  Yes Lister told me 3% too.  I went somewhere else.  Didn't change the odds though and here I am - so far so good.  Ha! Just wrote so fat so good which is more accurate


----------



## dd_b

Ali cat well done on those numbers!!

Good luck and     for the next phone call.

x


----------



## Lulu-belle

Woh DDB - I am looking at my other half in a different light (sort of a halo-ish glow - I must get new glasses!).

ALICAT- mega big congrats  - that is great news. 

Re the Co-Enzyme Q10- my other half finally picked it up yesterday (the brand is Pharma Nord Bio-Quinone Q10 and I swear it is the biz for sure!)  - I took a double dose and already am feeling better then i have done for the past two weeks. In my head i daresay but I dont mind where the feeling comes from as long as it continues!

Hello to everyone else on this splendidly gray cold morning


----------



## poppy40

Lulu-belle - I bought 4 packs yesterday too. What dose are you taking? I'm doing 600mg - anything to inject a bit of life into me at the mo!!

Ali Cat - wow 8 eggs - that's brilliant!! Can I borrow your ovaries?  

NVB - good luck with your follies  .  Personally I'd be tempted to go to EC as any follies means there's a chance. Have a real fear I won't have any next time around 

Sarah - fab news on the follies! Are you doing SP?

Anyone got any thoughts on Gonal F vs Menopur for poor responders? Got 3 mature eggs from 300 Gonal F - would up to 375 this time around but wondering if anyone has had better results with Menopur. My FSH has gone from 11 to 16 in the last year.

Take care ladies & wishing everyone lots of luck, Poppy xxx


----------



## jo_11

Alicat: Many congrats! Sounds like the Barry White did the trick  And IVF rather than ICSI, you must be so chuffed... Wish we could avoid ICSI but no such luck  You may even be on for a Mon transfer at this rate.

ddb: I've sent you a PM sweetie.

Hopex3: I trust you had a good birthday? The veg thing I have is by Benriner and is called a Japanese turning vegetable slicer. 

Hi to everyone else 

Jo
x


----------



## hopehopehope

DH went to london, sent a text on my birthday saying 'many happy returns' didn't phone and hasn't come back tonight. Have changed status of ******** to separated. Would like to phone his parents and tell them about their little angel's drug problem.


----------



## jo_11

Hopex3: Maybe I should send the veg slicer up pronto, and you can put DH's 'thing' in it    I'd say don't do anything hasty but it must be soooooooo tempting. I hope this is just a tiny hiccup in what else has been (I seem to remember) a rather loving, and unexpectedly lovely re-meeting, then marriage. Boy has he got some making up to do though


----------



## hopehopehope

wahhh


----------



## reb363

Hopex3


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hope x3 oh hon  , that sucks what an insensitive pig, I so hope he redeems himself very soon, As Jo's said try not to do any thing too hasty,sorry your hurting  

Hi Allicat thanks for follie growing PMA  , have you heard back from clinic about ET yet, all the very best    

Hi Poppy hello, thank you , I am on sp, started first Gonal tonight, was so easy compared to menopur, easy peasy  

Hi lindz, hope your PMA is filled to the brim, remember no bad thoughts or else, you will get it  , and the WG  

Hi Lulu thats great coq10 is working so quickly  

Hi Jo11  

Hi ladies hope you all have a great Saturday , Love Sarah xxx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Belated happy birthday Hopex3.

Poppy, so sorry about your neegative cycle.

I bought some COQ10, but they're only 200mg, I see some of you ladies are on 600mg.  Also bought some Maca.  Hoping to get BFP on next cycle.

Ladies, wishing you all a good weekend and stay warm x


----------



## bethy_17

Hi girlies
Im a newbie and Lindz suggeste dI join you.
Just started my 1st cycle Im 43 at the Lister - did the 1st injections last night - not nice!
Can I ask - do most of you do teh injections yourself or do you get your partners to do them?  
How much water do you recommend to drink to keep headaches at bay?
Good luck to everyone
xx


----------



## jo_11

Hi Beky and welcome   I think you may have popped your head onto the Lister thread; it does get very busy there, but the girls are hugely supportive, as they are here.  Exciting that you're on the rollercoaster already!!  For me, I do the injections myself, and don't involve DH at all; I kind of like that part of it as it feels like I'm doing something towards the grand plan... I know, a bit     As for water, I tend to up my intake immensely during tx as I do get the DR headaches; I probably have about 3 litres a day during stims... and then spend all night waking up for a wee!  Which protocol are you on and under which Dr?

Hopex3:  I sincerely hope that DH doesn't ruin your entire weekend and that you can go off and treat yourself to something nice and decadent, be it a facial, massage, chocolate, whatever's your bag   

Ladies:  All this talk on CoEQ10... surely as much as 600mg a day is just going to flush out of your system, wasted, as the body won't be able to take it all on board, no?  Sorry if this is controversial, it just seems like a h£lluva heavy dose... I take 60mg a day (from Higher Nature) which I thought was a heavy dose.


----------



## hope25

hi all

Carnivaldiva....i dont think you can buy 600mg of co enz q10..i bought the 200 and take 3 per day....

Lulu...great to hear the co q10 is working already for you...i am taking 600mg per day..hope it works wonders..

Beky17...welcome...we are all roughly the same age here...i do go on the lister site but hearing of amh of 44 for some girls makes me  ...so feel safer here..my amh is only 3...I am at lister too...which protocol and drugs are you on...i take menopur for stimming and like jo-11 take them myself and enjoy the mixing ritual etc...i think its all a bit of a faff around when DH gets involved and i like to stay calm and serene  as they say stress is not good when you are growing the eggs..let us know ...good luck with it..when is your next scan.

Jo-11...yes i agree...it is nicer to do the inj yourself...i too feel like i am in control and contributing towards something substantial....i am just keeping DH as unburdened as possible for him to produce stress free swimmers on ec...

AFM....i am probably due EC next wednesday....am back for a scan on Mon..my E2 has gone up to just over 4000 so assuming 8 eggs (if its 500 per egg) hopefully on d-day....After 3 cycles I really enjoy the mixing ritual of menopur now...am i  going ivf mad...  . ..although the sonographer scans so many of us...she makes me feel like i am the only one she sees as she remembers more of my last visit and egg sizes etc than i do...it makes me feel so looked after...Lister really has got a good team ...hence the good reviews...its a nice serene calming and friendly environment...so unlike the first clinic i went to which i felt completely messed about with....they would keep getting my file mixed up with others with names totally unrelated to me...anyway that clinic has terrible reviews and lots of FM here have complained alot about them so I suppose its a matter of having the right people around you. Lister can definately justify their higher costs just for the feel good factor and its smooth running...


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi everyone!

Becky - Nice to see you!  DH had to do my first injection as I couldn't bring myself to put the needle in me. He did it without me realising as it didn't hurt at all, so after that I was fine.

Jo - 600mg CoQ10 does sound high, but this is the dose that the fertility doctors in America recommend and were using in the clinical trials: http://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT00878124

Hopex3 -   

Poppy40 - Some doctors think Menopur is better for us "older" ladies, whilst others disagree - typically nothing is straight forward in the world of IVF! I reckon it depends on the individual as some ladies need the LH in Menopur but others don't. For me, I had better quality embryos on Menopur, but 2 follies stopped growing whereas on Gonal-F every follie grew so difficult choice. Menopur is much cheaper though so that's a huge plus! On the other hand it's fiddly mixing all those vials!

DD_b - You're only just 40 so how come the Lister only gave you 3% chance?  I'm nearly 4 years older than you and they've given me 2 more percent than you!! The pregnancy calculator on their website it says that for women in the 40-42 age group they have a 16% live birth rate. Have you got a particularly pessimistic doctor?!

Sarah - Thanks for the pep talk  mostly thinking positive!!

Hope25 - The higher costs at the Lister were well worth it for the luxury on egg collection day.  Private room and bathroom, tv, lovely food... etc. At my last clinic it was a shared room and plastic sandwiches!

Counting down to starting stimms on Monday, providing AF arrives on time, and I have no cysts (sorry Sarah... that doesn't sound very positive does it!) Has anyone else had major ovary twinges on Suprecur injections? I've been on them 5 days now and I feel like I'm ready for egg collection!

Lindz xxx

/links


----------



## hopehopehope

lind- what protocol are you on?


----------



## ~Lindz~

No pill, just microdose Suprecur injections for a week starting on day 21, and then when AF starts 450 Menopur...


----------



## jo_11

Lindz:  Thanks for the link to that clinical trial but it seems that it was abandoned, so the outcome is unknown... or maybe I'm missing another link?  I didn't have any ovary twinges on Suprecur; let's hope it's your ovaries getting to the start line, and raring to go!  

dd_b:  I wouldn't listen to the statistics you're given, like Lindz says... When I went to the Lister, I was told there was a 16% chance of getting pg; then when I went to day 5, that suddenly went up to 60-70% - how on EARTH do they work that out?    I've never asked for my 'chances' and I really wish they wouldn't say anything.  I know they base it on other patients, but those patients are not me, so it tells me absolutely zero about my chances.

Poppy:  Yes, the whole IVF drug regime is a bit of a mystery; I've always done well on two parts Gonal-F (pure FSH) and one part Merional (FSH/LH mix).  Lots of Drs seem to like Menopur if AMH is low; not sure what yours is?

Hope25:  Wow EC has come round quite quickly; you must be rather excited   I hope you get the hot anaesthetist    

I hope you're all having lovely weekends.

 

Jo
x


----------



## ~Lindz~

Jo- What a shame they couldn't get enough people for the trial; it was still active last time I looked.  I was really looking forward to the results as well (yes, I'm sad!).  They should have asked us over 40's to be their guinnea pigs - I think most of us here would paint our heads blue if we thought it would help!   

Praying you're right about my ovaries, and it's not a cyst growing.  

Lindz xxx


----------



## nvb

Hi ladies...well, I went for EC and managed to get 2 eggs but only 1 was mature. We also (at the last minute) decided to move our frozen embryo from my 2nd cycle across from another clinic. It's been frozen for 2 years and was a 3 day old 6 cell. Got the call from the embryologist that my one egg had fertilised so they will ring me tomorrow to see if it's divided and if so, then i'll go for ET on Monday and they will thaw my frostie as well so possibly 2 to transfer     
We had hoped to have aCGH/PGD but the embryologist was honest with us and said there was no point spending £3k when we only have 1 embryo    The other embryologist who rang me today today said that they had use IMSI to pick out the sperm. She said that there were a lot of dead sperm and only a few twitching so she picked the best one she could that had a normal shaped head. 

Know the chances are less than low but we took the gamble and knew the risks. 

Sorry for lack of personals but have had a really difficult few days as DP and I have had huge rows


----------



## hopehopehope

nvb - i'm on the verge of divorce over this so i'm with you there   Well done for your good egg AND a frostie. I do SO hope that it works for you   


Lindz - wow 450 - thats' big! i'm doing 374 gonal F for 7 days followed by 375 menpopur for 5 days with orgalutran as the antagonist. I wish you so much luck  

hope25 - 8 eggs - sounding positive!!!!!!!


----------



## hope25

Nvb....     lots of hugs hun for the rows with dh...it can really be hard to deal with that esp during all this ivf stress.

its good you had a frostie too and that it was brought over..where are you cycling at present...it must be a good clinic if they have the imsi know how...

what is aCGH/PGD?

LOTS OF luck for the embie....hope it divides really well....it really does only take one...(although you have potentially two)
take care luv

HHH...hope u had a nice b'day with or without you know who...i am only guessing the 8 eggs bit...trying to be optimistic although between you and me(and the rest of ff) ...i have developed a morbid fear of ovulating early and loosing all the eggs before EC...dont know where that fear came from but its consuming me...trying to stay sane til wednesday.....if i make it that far.

lots of luv to everyone else...
hope25
xx


----------



## hopehopehope

hop5 you are NOT going to ovulate early!  arent' you on an antagonist prtocol? It works you know!! i was like that last time, i went over by a couple of days and the orgalutran i was taking stopped it and all 2/3 eggs were good!! on those stats you will get 5 embies and be able to take them to blasts anmd you know that means much higher chances. 
I don't want to falsely get your hopes up, just a bit of positivity for the next few days


----------



## jo_11

Hope25:  You're not going to ovulate sweetie, honest; cross my heart, hope to die   As you're on agonist protocol (per your signature), the LH doesn't even get a look in during the cycle.  IKWYM though, my last two cycles, it was EWCM city (sorry for TMI!).  CGH/PGD are both ways of screening the embies for any abnormalities btw.

nvb:  Fabulous news on the egg/frostie, I have everything crossed for 'the call' today, and for ET tomorrow    

Hopex3:  Hope everything's OK with you honey bee   

Lindz:  Fingers crossed for no cysts


----------



## hopehopehope

morning everyone. Thanks Jo, for everything. Am still feeling crushed x


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi ladies , hope you are all relaxing this sunday, been lazy today just trying to be calm, no side effects from Gonal  yet, but I have only had 2 injections, no headache yet, when I was on menopur, was excrutiating, Is it too early to feel any growing in follies yet as a bit sore, is it clomid or follies growing, never done these drugs before, can anyone help me,

Hi Hope x3, so sorry your still going through a bad time, hope your family and friends are with you, I'm sure all your ff's are    

Hi Lindz hon  , what is all this talk of cysts, THERE WILL BE NO CYSTS, come on you promised , do I have to send the stop worrying police  round with the WG  , LOTS OF LOVE  


Hi Beckie   wellcome, any friend of Lindz is very welcome  , congrats on first injection, it will get easier, my Dh injects me as I want to involve him plus injecting myself makes me feel a bit peculiar  

nvb hello congrats for ET in monday, all the very best  it will be two to transfer     

Hope 25 good luck for scan on Monday


----------



## hope25

Sarah...thanks for the good wishes...am glad to see gonal is suiting you ...sorry..i have no experience with gonal but sure the other ladies can give you lots of pearls of wisdom

HHH..sorry you are still feeling down    

Jo-11...as usual you managed to make me calm down...thanks hun...i was going   with reading stories of women who lost eggs prior to EC..and as the nurse couldnt decide whether to bring me in on saturday or risk it till Mon for my last scan prior to trigger shot...it made me nervous wondering what if my eggs grew too much over the w/end and mon would be too late...i even started injecting a lower dose of menopur to stop the eggs overgrowing over the w/end..reduced stimms by one vial....the EWCM was so much in my last cycle last month when i only got 2 follies..but this cycle it hasnt been too bad...you have managed to stop my panicking and i cant wait for the scan tomorrow morning hoping everything is ok....
thanks for info on  CGH/PGD...would love to have it done...but does it really cost £3k  

nvb--how is your embie doing...are you set for et tomorrow...good luck     

hope everyone is well...
luv hope25
xx


----------



## hopingx

ladies just to let you know i went for my 2nd scan today and they confirmed sac is still empty at 8 weeks. i have been told to stop all meds and let it pass naturally over the next month else they will do a dnc. i was prepared for bad news but it is always still so upsetting. this was my 1st ivf so i will let my body rest for afew months and guess will hope a 2nd cycle age 42 will get a better result.
she aslo said i had a cyst in my ovary which i should consider removing as it could affect the hormones that dont let the pregnancy progress. am not sure about surgery after all of this but will think about it once i have had a period and then review, its all abit much at the moment.
so i will leave the thread and just say thank you to you all for your help and ofcourse wish you all the very best x


----------



## poppy40

Morning ladies - just quick one, will catch up properly later. 

Need to get my AMH & NK blood tests done - does anyone know of a 'walk-in' clinic where I can get this done & don't have to wait weeks for my results? 

Hopingx - I'm so sorry to hear your heartbreaking news. Take care   xx


----------



## poppy40

Morning ladies - just quick one, will catch up properly later. 

Need to get my AMH & NK blood tests done - does anyone know of a 'walk-in' clinic where I can get this done & don't have to wait weeks for my results? 

Hopingx - I'm so sorry to hear your heartbreaking news. Take care   xx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hopingx    I am really sorry to hear your news.We only had one bash before considering DE (but I am alot older than you I think) as we couldnt afford more and I know how devestating it is when it all goes flat after all that momentum. I just felt floored. Dont give up though just give the body a rest. i have read (rightly or wrongly) that the chances of success can increase the more ivf goes you have. 

HopeHopeHope - big big      .  I too hope that the differences can be sorted out. sometimes things need to be brought to a head pressured in order to be patched up stronger then ever. I hope this is what happens with you too but if it doesnt just try to move on. You have other things to focus on for yourself. 
NVB-   big hugs for you too. This whole process puts relationships under immense strain. Times just now at home peaceful but I know the amount of stress that is there under the surface and all down to this.   
Hello to everyone and welcome Beckie. 
re Co-enzyme Q10- not sure what the sketch is with the dosage. My other half was prescribed the stuff by a nutritionist/dietician on the basis of some blood tests he had done. She indicated a 600mg daily dose so that is what we take. It has not been shown to harm in excess and I reckon better safe then sorry.


----------



## GIAToo

Just popping on to say to *hopingx* - firstly really so sorry for your news. I know how devastating it is to get so far and then have it all taken away from you, even if you were kind of expecting it   I also wanted to say that I had a large cyst of one ovary after my miscarriage and I had it aspirated (at Serum in Athens) with no sedation or aneasthetic and it didn't hurt a bit and took about 5 minutes.

Hopex3 - I'm sorry you are going through such a rough time with your DH   I owe you a text and will try and do that today 

Hi to Jo_11, Lulu-belle, dd_b, alexine, carnivaldiva and anyone else who knows me  and those who don't!  

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Oh and that whole "statistical" thing about the more times you try IVF the higher the success rate - it's obvious really, remember Robert The Bruce and the Spider? If at first you don't succeed, try and try again!   

Lots of    to all.

xxxxxx


----------



## hopingx

thanks ladies for your kind words, i think i may need to get the cyst taken care of before i make any 2nd attempt but will let my body settle down 1st. any idea how long they recommend  before a next attempt at ivf?


----------



## carnivaldiva

Hopex, my heart goes out to you. 

Hopex3, try not to let DH get you down.  Men can be so insensitive.  

Giatoo, glad to see you on board again.

AFM, I'm due to try again in March.  Was supposed to be visiting my father in Jamaica in Feb, but my step-sister will be there for 5 weeks and as we don't get on, best to visit after she's left.  I figure go out a week after treatment.  Dr says it'll be ok to fly, maybe I'll go out a couple of weeks after.  Haven't the money to go, would rather just use it all on treatment.

Everyone else take care


----------



## kizzymouse

Hoping - so sorry


----------



## Kuki2010

Hopingx, I am so very sorry. Take your time. Grieve foryour lost and get strong. While get rid of that cycsts... Docs says every 2 months. So you need to have 2 periods and than you can start doing the next cycle.. But if you need time.. Just be it.. Relax, chill get to happy self before you try again. I had very similiar to you in 2009. I had sack but a tiny baby in it.. With no heart beat.. And was my first m/c ever.. Hit me so badly.. It took me ages to get over it.. Once you go over your loss. You will feel happy again.. Just give time and space to yourself.. Thinking of you.. We are here.. Come and talk to us when ever you like to..
Love. Kukixx


----------



## hope25

Hoping x    ..i have 3 m/c and know how you feel...just take it easy and you will get over this..onward and forward...but the gloom will pass hun...  

afm...i am back from my last scan...and scheduled for Ec on wednesday...am more nervous now than i was the first time...i think the first time i was a bit naive and went in all smiling an optimistic...now i know what can (and has)gone wrong i am a nervous wreck...

Jo-11 and hhh...thanx...yes..the follicles are still there so you were both right in assuring me i wont ovulate...   ...now i need to hang onto them til wednesday...


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone, so much is going on! 

Hopingx - Really, really sorry to hear your news. Having a 3-4 months off between treatments is a good idea, helps you come to terms with it all mentally but also gives the body some time to recover.

Hope 25 - hold on to those eggs and good luck for EC!! 

HopeHopeHope -  been thinking of you, hope you are doing OK. 

NVB - Good luck, hope embie grows and the one being defrosted makes it through the thaw and hope things settle down with your OH.

Hi to everyone else. Re CoQ10 - it is fat soluble and they think better absorbed when mixed with fat - some companies sell small particles in fatty base (and say lower dose is OK as better absorbed) - so that's something to think about...

JustineBXXX


----------



## nvb

Hi ladies....well I'm now PUPO    (again!) My 3 day old embryo was 11 cells and Grade 1...although I am realistic that a 41 year old grade 1 embryo is hardly comparable to a 25 years old's Grade 1 embryo!!!! My little frostie was an 8 cell at freezing (i thought it was 6 cell but it must have divided again before they froze it) but although it had thawed it wasn't doing too well. Needed CPR and a shock of adrenaline I think   . It was only 3 cells and the embryologist said in 'normal circumstances' they wouldn't transfer it but to humour me they just put it back anyway. She said they like to see 50% cell structure after thaw. Ah well, it has saved us spending £1k on FET and there are no 'what if's' about it now so I feel at peace about it. So, obviously googled like mad but can't find anything on 11 cell embryos. Found some info on faster cleaving embryos which sounded good...until you throw into the mix my age and the fact that we are using sperm which is pretty (very!) dodgy!   

Hopingx...so, so sorry to read about your empty sac. So cruel. I waited 3 months between cycles but I had a D&C and AF returned 4 weeks later so I was quite confident that my cycle was back to normal    

Hope25...good luck for EC. Are you taking your trigger shot tonight? Yes, IKWYM about being all smiley and optimistic during your first cycle. When I went for ET today, the girl next to me in the waiting room was clearly a 'first timer' bless her. She was giddy with excitement and swigging out of a 2 litre bottle of water. She kept trying to engage me in conversation but I just wanted to tell her to feck off    We are with Care and they have just started offering IMSI as they have just got the microscope. aCGH and PGD are gentic tests on the egg/embryo which vastly increase chances of a live birth in older ladies as they weed out the genetically abnormal embryos prior to ET.....but they are expensive. 

Carnivaldiva...a week in Jamaica after ET will do you the world of good. I'm off to Barbados at the weekend with work and looking forward to a chill out for a few days. Then we're off on hols next week to Egypt. My embies will be the best travelled embies around xx

Ho to everyone else xxxx


----------



## LemonD

Hopingx - so sorry to hear your news.  You need to take time out to heal physically and emotionally and don't be too hard on yourself.  You'll know when you're ready to have another go, you'll wake up one morning and know that your in the right place to try again and you will get that BFP - we all will, it just takes a bit of time and heartache to get there.  Sending you a big   

Hi to everyone else.

I'm just lurking for the time being as my next try has been put on hold due to adhesions in my uterus, which I need to have removed before our next go - I was about to start in the next two weeks, so glad I did have a hysto before we went ahead.  Anyone else had this?  Sounds like it's quite common after a D&C which I had back in 2008.

Enjoy your Monday evening ladies.

Jo xx


----------



## poppy40

nbv - congratulations on being PUPO! An 11 cell embie sounds fantastic & always good to have a frostie too - have heard of 3 cell ones working so fingers crossed x

Jo_11 - thanks for stim drug info. Will see what my cons recommends - have finally found somewhere I can get my AMH done so doing it tomorrow. I fully expect it to be pants! How are you getting on with you tx?

Lindz - sounds like your ovaries are firing up which must be a good sign!

Hopehopehope - hope things are a bit better  

Hope25 - good luck for EC  

SarahEssex - hope stims are going well

CarnivalDiva - I'm with nvb, some sun sounds like a great idea, tx is so stressful

AliCat - how are things going with your embies?

Jojopink - I had adhesions removed along with an endo cyst 18 months ago. Unfortunately adhesions are v common after any abdominal type of surgery - my tubes were twisted & stuck to my pelvis with them. Are you having a lap? 

Hi to everyone else   x


----------



## Mish3434

hopingX, I'm so sorry to see your sad news.  Look after yourself hun   

Shelley x


----------



## reb363

Hopingx3 - really sad for you    .  Take some time to get strong again.  I had my MMC this time last year and it's heartbreaking. Keep believing and don't lose heart.  You will get there.  Sorry it's such a painful journey.  xx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi Poppy thanks hon  
, how are you feeling, hope  you are healing and getting stronger  

Hi Hope 25, thanks hon, good luck for EC on wednesday        , wishing you much luck ,
Hi Lindz  , any news yet on af, HOPE YOU THINKING POSITIVE THOUGHTS  , lots of love  

Hello   GIAToo,  cute dog 

Justine, does that mean you must take coq10 with chocolate or cake, win win  

nvb  ,  on being pupo, 11 cells thats brilliant, you must be so pleased, very jealous of your jet setting, what a lovely time you will be having, all the very best


----------



## Daisychain1985

sorry missed first bit off


So sorry Hoping x   , all the very best for the future, hope you take some time for yourself,


----------



## hopehopehope

ah you ladies are so lovely - thank you SO much for all your support   

hopingx - i've been there, i send you strength    xxx

Giatoo - when are you going - i need a date for your Et so can cross everything!!

Carnivaldiva - i think we should do our own weight loss support group - my bmi must be about 32 now after all my comfort eating. 

jojopink- hi honey xx


Reb, mish, poppy nvb kuki   

lul and justine  thank you xx

hope25 - told you so!! hope your trigger went well tonight and all the best for wednesday - i can't wait to hear about the millions of eggs you've got!!!


as far as me - according to 'H' i am controlling, I am too old to have a baby, i make a fuss about ...my asthma, dog and cat allergies, and back problems. i talk about work too much (WE only see each other at weekends) I am no fun. Being a vegetarian for 30 years is attention seeking, he should be able to cook meat in 'his' house (it's mine - i bought it, i pay all the mortgage), he should be able to smoke inside his own house (well get your own house then mate), I'm obsessed with having a baby, My consultant at the Lister said it might help him to have ONE small glass of red wine in the evening to help with the giving up smoking- he's threatening to report her to the bma for trying to turn him into an alcoholic. He's  basically turned into a total chavvy dick since we got married. I thought i had married 'new man' NO, i married old man without any of the plusses (like earning money, supporting me, understanding babies come first for ladies, etcetc) I'll go through with the IVF as it's my last chance with own eggs, but i am moving onto donor eggs in April with or without him. He has hurt me too much, even my Mum who never seems to take a positive view of me has said she can't see it's worth my effort. Lets see what time does. 

All I asked him was 1. stop smoking pot whilst having treamtent 2. stop smoking for 8 weeeks 3. learn to drive so i don't have to be his taxi. 
I haven't said anything personal (except about his mother who 1. for our first xmas gave me a mug with a pic of a smiling bride and frowning groom with 'game over' written underneath 2. Referred to my husband wearing my step father's shoes,  who passed away 22 months ago , as dead mans shoes    3s Sent my husband a roast dinner on a plate (from Stoke to Liverpool) the day before our wedding as he was too busy (with me) arranging the church et.c to go to spend Easter Sunday with her - she didn't send me anything.    4. When i was on steroids and too ill with asthma on Xmas eve to take her non driving son down to see her - I wasn't allowed to leave my  all day in case she phoned and wondered where i was.   When we had to get last minute veg for xmas day - he practically came out in hives. 
( they were all coming up on boxing day so it wasnt like her only chance to see her 'baby')
5. I told DH i didn't want a church wedding, i wanted us to go away and get married on our own without any fuss. She said she would never speak to him again if we didnt get married in a church.  I was the left to sort the whole thing out on my own. My brother stopped talkng to me as i got married in the same church as my divorced parents and i invited my mum as well as my Dad (all could have been avoided if we had got married in the way i wanted).


sorry to rant - the more i write the more i realise i am married to a big mummy's boy who isn't really bringing anything to the table, whereas i am offering a fully furnished house with next to no mortgage, 17 years of full time pension (DH has only had a full itne contract for 2 years - he's 42), beautiful healthy meals on the table all weekend. All i ask is that he empties the dishwasher and puts the bins out as it hurts my back. 

it would be easier to do all this on my own with Mum's emotional support - she gives me loads more than he does. Oh Gia - you're on to a good thing xoxoxo


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi everyone!

hopehopehope - Don't apologise for having a rant, that's what we're all here for.   Sounds like you've been through the mill with your DH, mine won't quit the booze or the **** either, but at least he doesn't smoke pot.  Your DH makes mine seem like an angel!  You were surprised at 450 Menopur - I think 450 is the max the Lister will do, but I think the ARGC go up to 600  (Correct me if I'm wrong Justineb).  I got 4 follies on 300, but seem to get a couple more on 450, and they grow at a better rate.  

Nbv - congrats on your lovely embie and also congrats on your little frostie surviving the thaw.   Don't worry about it being an odd number of cells, they don't all divide at an even rate.  Sending you loads of     

Hopingx - sorry to hear your news.   It must be so hard to think you've finally done it only to have it snatched away from you.

Poppy40 - the AMH tests can be done anywhere and only take a couple of days, however there are only a couple of places in the country that do NK cells, and the tests are sent off to the States and take 2 to 3 weeks.

Hope25 - good luck for your EC on Wednesday.  Hoping you get loads of good quality eggs.   

Sarah - Thanks for all the PMA.   Good luck for your scan tomorrow.     

Hi to everyone I haven't mentioned or met before!


AFM, AF is well and truly late and I'm itching to get started on the stimms.  Initially I should have started stimms on 4th January but it's been one delay after another.  I spoke to one of the nurses at the Lister who said I could possibly be right about having a cyst but to carry on with Suprecur for a few more days and hopefully AF will start.  Feeling sooo bloated and looking like I am 6 months pregnant... I wish!

Lindz xxx


----------



## GIAToo

Jojopink - I had adhesions after my ERPC last year. They weren't that bad apparently, but Peny at Serum totally believes in making sure the "baby room" as she calls it, absolutely tip tip condition to help implantation etc. I know it's a nuisance having to delay treatment, but at least you can get your designer uterus in place before the next treatment. 

Carnivaldiva - Hi! As the others have said, sounds like you have a good plan there! 

SarahEssex - thanks for the compliment on my pooch - she's just turned 14 and I worry endlessly about how long she's got, but she is still very sprightly - more so than me!! 

Hope x 3 - I'm off to CZ tomorrow! Eeek! ET is on Wed at 12.00. I am really sorry that your "H" is being such an ......... I do sometimes think I'm lucky doing this alone as I only have myself to think of. I wish I could give you some wise words, but you have said everything yourself. Sending you some    

Goodnight ladies - and just to cheer you up a bit, I know personally 9 women who got pregnant in their mid 40s, mostly naturally to be honest, but don't give up hope. I can't afford (like many of us) to do endless cycles otherwise I may very well be carrying on trying with my OE.  
Oh and I stopped at the local shop tonight to get some chocolate (sod the diet today!) and the shop assistant said "usually when you are buying chocolate this late at night it means you have a little person on board" (or something like that!) and I had a little chuckle to myself - if only he knew I was going to pick up my ice babies tomorrow!  
Take care
GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## Ali Cat

Hi Ladies
Seems like ages since I've been on and so much has happened, to me and to all you lovely ladies

On Friday, had to phone the clinic as I wanted to know whether my ET would be on Sat, ( I had to try and arrange accupuncturist, she usually only works Sat pm) at 4pm on friday, they still weren't sure, but said would phone me first thing Sat morn.

08.30 Sat they phoned to say to come in at lunch time for ET as I had 4 x 8 cells, but some better than others.  When I got to hospital, one of the 8 cells had turned to 11 cell, so they implanted an 11 and an 8.  DH had a tear in his eye when he saw pics of them on the screen.  All the nurses and the embyrologist and really positive and nice little atmosphere, so I'm PUPO, I really   they stick ... have named them itsi and bitsi

Can't believe I'm only 2 days into 2ww, and cos they tell you to act like you're pregnant, no heavy lifting etc, but it's gonna hurt so much if I'm not, I'd rather know asap if I've lost them.... please stick little ones 

Jo-11 Barry White seemed to do the trick as so many fertilised. 

NVB - Congratulations on being PUPO, so pleased about your embie and that your frostie thawed well. Enjoy Barbados and Egypt ....soooo Jealous!!!  At least you'll be nice and relaxed through your 2ww    

Lindz - Yes you should definitely start applying for jobs at clinics ... you'd be great.  Did you start your stimms today? Good luck with you tx hun    If it helps I had twinges, like a little factory down there when I started my stimms

dd-b - thanks for your   

Sarah Essex10 - thanks for asking about my call re: ET it was all up in the air until last minute.... as above.  Good luck for you stimming, hope you don't get headaches x

Hope Hope Hope -   hope you're ok hunny?  As Jo-11 says, hope you got spoilt and spent your birthday weekend surrounded by people who love you . So sorry you've had such a hard time with DH lately, you've got every right to rant and vent.... hope it feels better getting it out.  I think when you write things or say things, you realise the things coming out are bad and you realise even more that you shouldn't be treated like that and deserve more 
 

Beky 17- Welcome, you will get loads of support on here, good luck with you tx.  I'm same age as you, so I know how you feel.  I didn't get headaches at all on Burselin or hot flushes, but everyone's different, but I did drink absolutely loads of water second half of stimms to avoid bloated feeling.

Hope 25 - Good luck for your EC on Wed 

Hoping X - so sorry to hear of your heartbreak  

Poppy 40  - Sorry don't know of a walk in that does it, I had my AMH done via the clinic but was sent down to London, but was back within about 4 days

GIAToo - Nice litte story about the shop, maybe they know or maybe you're giving off an aura, good luck with your tx

Hello to all the rest of you lovely ladies, hope you are are well xx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi All 

Just to say congrats to nvb and also Ali Cat really good news all round. 
Hopehopehope - sorry but your other half sounds like an unredeemable rat. I searched for some encouraging 'stick with it' thoughts and came up with nothing I think giving him the boot will improve your life immensely. 

GIATOO - How are things?  Long time no hear from. Glad to hear things are happening again at your end. Are you back at Serum?

Hello to all else and hope all is well
ps continuing the grand Co-Enzyme debate - the ones I take are in an oily soya base. confession time - I cant stand the casing so I prick the ends and just squeeze out the innards. I think I take about 300mg but I would need to check that. Usually just take one of them a day


----------



## carnivaldiva

nvb, MY GOODNESS!!!!  Congrats. We need some good news here.

Trying to work out my dates for trim to Jamaica.  It's getting later and later. Dad wanted me to spend Xmas, but as Mum was going to be here said I'd go out in Jan, then found out Mum here until Feb and said I'd be there mid Feb.  Now awful step-sister going out 26 Jan for 5 weeks, it'll be after treatment in March, so I guess towards end of 2nd week.

When Mum goes back it'll be gym every day and dreaded Weight Watchers 3 times a week.  Need to get more sleep, but just not able to sleep well.  Seriously thinking about seeng if my Dr will give me some sleeping pillsm, though I doubt if they will.


HopeX3, do you really need this headache?  It's daunting doing it alone, but better to do it that way than get no support from your other half.  Look after yourself

Gia2, I'm hoping all works out for you. My next stage after March is def DE.


----------



## nvb

Ali Cat...wowser    to your fabulous embryos. I had never heard of an 11 cell so the fact that you have one as well makes me feel a lot better. I googled extensively last night and old research said that sometimes fast cleaving embryos used all the energy up quickly but other more recent research said that they had a higher chance of implantation      I am actually trying to remember that I am PUPO. DP has just come and yelled at me as I was hoovering.....!!! Ha ha    xx


----------



## Lulu-belle

NVB- yelled at you for why - And why isnt he hoovering you should be resting with your feet up!


----------



## hope25

NVB...hunny...i would be yelling at you too...why are you hoovering while pupo...no no...step away from the hoover...go to nearest couch...feet up...done...give your little embies a chance..they cant take the strain of a big ol vacuum cleaner..naughty you...its nice your DH is so understanding and considerate...i have to keep reminding my dh the things i must avoid while pupo (AND BEYOND IF I GET THERE  )...which only makes him feel that the things i have to avoid are things he has to take over and do...like housework...hand the hoover over dh and have a nice lie down...

enjoy being pupo... 

hope25
xx


----------



## Lulu-belle

doh!    i get it he yelled BECAUSE you were hoovering. OK sorry i got completely the wrong end of the stick. NVB i am with your other half GET AWAY FROM THE HOOVER.


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello my lovely friends,
You have been busy.. 
Dont' have time to do personals sorry but;
Ali Cat and NVB, good luck with being PUPO.. Just do what's make you happy.. And chill..   

Hope*3, you are better off without him! Get yourself happy and calm than try again.. We have to be in happy place for the magic to work..   

GIA, good luck for tomorrow..  

Hopingx, thinking of you..    

We have a new boiler.. Old tanks and buggered one is out.. I have a bigish cupoard now. Will turn into a little study.. Love it.. 
It has been so hectic. Came to read but did not have a chance to write anything.. 
We are getting more work done.. But now nothing till mid feb.. I am so happy.. We can actually for once spend a little money on our flat instead of poxy treatments..  
I have not booked our tickets for FET yet but will do it once I have my AF.. Still nothing.. I had 4 days pain. Weird pains.. I though it was AF.. It was not.. They have gone now.. Mostly from my left side.. So not sure if there is an infection in there or something left from m/c.. Stupidly I thought I might be pregnant. I bought some tests today and will do one tomorrow. When will I ever learn. We can not do it naturally.. We have been together for 8 years.. It never happened and will never happen..  

Sending lots of love to you all. 
Kukixx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Kuki, you're always so positive.  You and the other ladies are a great inspiration.

Have to say I wasn't all together very happy with my consultation at Create last Friday, and there were a couple of questions I foolishly forgot to ask.  I rang them this afternoon and I'm waiting for them to get back to me with some answers.

I have an appointment with with my London accupuncturist on Saturday.  This local guy near me doesn't make me feel confident.  I get the feeling that he doesn';t really know what he's doing, even though he supposedly trained in the Zita West way.

Next month DD would've been 2.  Can't help it, but makes me feel so sad.  My cousin wants to bring her baby daughter up to mine.  Quite ok to visit her, but the thought of having them both in my house makes me sad.  It's hard keep trying to make excuses.  Sometimes I think she's rather insensitive, she wasn't terribly sypathetic when her partner's brother lost his daughter last summer at the age of 22 years.

Anyway, most def will pack gym bag for an early start of exercising tomorrow b4 work.

Stay positive ladies.  Onwards and upwards for us all.


----------



## Lulu-belle

KUKI, Carnival Diva - big        for both of you. We are all in this together ladies and boy have we all been there.


----------



## Kuki2010

Carnivaldiva, 
I can not begin to understand how you feel.     If I were you, I tell her how you actual feel.. If she is going to upset, don't let her stay..  

If you were not happy, search more. You have to feel good about it all for you to be able to relax so the magic can work..  

We are going to have our darlings in 2011..

Kukixx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi ladies I had my scan today def 2 on left but a big one on right, said might be a cyst, but I am trying to stay positive, as I only had one follicle last time, even 2 is fantastic, three would be a miracle 

Hope 25 all the very best for tomorrow    

Hope x3 oh hon what a lot you have had to put up with, how have you lasted so long, hope you can resolve it or get out and find a man not a mummy's boy  

Lindz   everything crossed for you   

Giatoo your dog is so adorable I'm sure she has many more years in her, good luck for ET tomorrow    

Alicat   on being pupo, the most stickiest vibes to itsi and bitsi   , thanks for well wishes, still no headaches  

Kuki and carnival diva


----------



## kizzymouse

Giatoo - good luck for ET    

Good luck to all you other ladies going thru treatment too


----------



## Kuki2010

Gia,
We can give you lots of pmas from here... Sending you a huge ones right now..     
And some    
kUKIXX


----------



## jo_11

GIAToo:  Your inbox is full!!!  OK, so here's my PM to you...

Hodne stesti... as they say in the Czech Republic; apparently, according to Babelfish anyway (Good Luck!!).  I thought it was quite ironic that it had the word 'testi' in it   

All the very best; I hope all goes well.  It must almost feel like you're not doing anyway, what with no stimming; how very civilised.  Did you have to do a FET regime?  

You're more than welcome to meet up with me, CR and Jasmine next time.  We try and meet up every month or so.

 

Jo
x

P.S.  Have added you back on the Lister list, under 'EC to ET'


----------



## jo_11

Hope25:  Again,         and         for EC tomorrow.  xxxx


----------



## jo_11

Hey ladies,

Well, I leave you alone for 5 minutes, and what do you do, you total gossip queens (I love it!!).  Soooo much news to catch up on...

Hope25:  Again, good luck!

GIAToo:  You too!!

Sarah Essex:  Fingers crossed for your potential cyst is just a couple of follies that they weren’t able to see properly on the scan; when’s your next one?

Hopingx:  I am so very sorry to hear your news; I can’t even begin to imagine how you must be feeling.  Totally crushed probably doesn’t even cover it.  We’ll still be here when you do decide you’re ready to come back to the thread... or even if you just want to sound off about how unfair this all bloody well is.  

Poppy:  Hope you’ve sorted out your bloods now?  

Lulu-belle:  The whole CoEQ10 stuff has done my head in tbh; I’m v confused.  The mental image of you pricking and squeezing had my laughing though (you weirdo!!).  

Hopex3:  It sounds like your relationship is really going through the wringer at the mo   I sincerely hope you can work through this but, if not, I have to say, that the single Mum route doesn’t look too bad tbh.  At least you only need YOUR view on what’s right for the LO.  I won’t even begin to start on the list of your H’s ‘faults’; suffice to say, he is soooo beyond wrong it’s unbelievable.  

Nvb:  Fabulous news on you being PUPO!!!  Sounds like you’ve got some right beauties on board, well done.  I wouldn’t worry about Googling what embies are meant to do on what days... the little things don’t read the text books   There was a lady on the Lister thread last August who had two ‘dead’ embies transferred (she was rushed in for a day 2 transfer and was told they weren’t dividing), and she is now pg (age 43); and also my friend had a day 3 4 cell embie transferred (5 years ago) and has a lovely 4 yo.  Let the 2ww madness commence!  Just to play Devil’s advocate on the hoovering (or not) debate; do what you feel comfortable with but just remember you’re PUPO, you have NOT got an illness!  There’s no evidence to support rest during the 2ww but as I said, whatever you (or DH) feel comfortable with.  For me, DH is a bit too OTT; on the last 2ww he told me off for getting out of bed too violently... I was only getting out bed normally FFS!

Ali Cat:  Another PUPO lady, woo hoo!  Your Barry White embies sound positively perfect   

Carnivaldiva:  Good to see you’re trying again in March; it’ll be here before you know it.  A hol for the 2ww would be lovely, and seeing your Dad; how perfect   Sorry to hear it’s DD’s anniversary soon, and you’ll inevitably thinking of what could’ve been.  I’m sure she’s with you in spirit, and willing her sibling to join you on earth soon.  

Lindz:  You’re right hun, ARGC go up to 600iu at times during cycles.  My last 4 cycles have been on 450iu, and I get more follies on this.  Fingers crossed that AF turns up soon; the Suprecur baby doesn’t sound like much fun!

Kuki:  Ooo, how lovely that you’ve acquired a study since I last read the thread!  I guess there’s always that ‘hope’ for a natural conception (I still hope every month); fingers crossed ‘just in case’.  Or if not, let’s hope the witch rears her ugly head soon.  

Justineb:  Hellooooo!  Argh, more on the CoEQ10 debate!!!

Jojopink:  Hi sweetie; fingers crossed for your op v soon!  Sounds like it was a v good idea for the hysto before tx.  

Hi to Reb, Kizzy, Sezy and everyone else.

AFM, I paid for my Shakira, Shakira (sorry, humira) today, which is to be delivered on Friday.  So, stabbing Friday, second shot in two weeks’, plus intralipids, then the re-test three weeks after that.  It better bloomin’ well work this time!  I’m still waiting for my appt date from ARGC (took the app and copy medical notes in last week), but will hopefully get a ‘phone call tomorrow about that, fingers crossed.

Jo
x


----------



## hopehopehope

Lindz - it's only cos i am on 375 and jaya didn't even seem to think raising it to max was a posibility?? i would take more if they would let me!! i guess i got three eggs on 375 last time, so they are just doing same thing??

Jo - H relented and called me tonight and has got me a birthday pres which i imagine i will get on Friday when he comes up. I think i shouls just imagine i am going it alone and he is hanging around and paying half.  i do wonder if the DHEA I have been on for 6 months is having a 'male'effect on me??

Gia - hope it all goes smoothly tomorrow - good luck honey xx


----------



## jo_11

Hopex3: Let's hope the incredibly big, and extortionately expensive present that arrives on Friday also comes with a heartfelt apology. Maybe worth a testosterone test with your GP, just in case... Although unless you've started shaving (face and chest) and your voice has gone down a notch or two, I'm sure you're fine  I think you're just totally focussed on your goal (sounds like H doesn't have much experience of how this might feel).


----------



## maxi01

Hi Ladies,

Do you mind if I join you?  I woke up early today and am due to have ET today with a FET.  Dont want the phone to ring.  My appointment is at 12.30 so still some waiting to do.  I assume they would call you if thaw wasnt successful.

Have two frosties from 2 different cycles.  One little oval shaped one that I already love.

This is my 7th treatment but first FET.  Last cycle I got pg but early miscarriage at 7 weeks.  That was my first pregnancy at 42 so the only way is up now!

Anyway looking for some buddies.   

Maxi xxx


----------



## justineb

Hi ladies...

Hope 25 - goodluck for EC (I think it's today?)

Gia - Goodluck in Czech,  fingers crossed!

Sarah Essex - great news you have more than 1!  I think it's best to look for CoQ10 in oil base  like the one Lulubelle was describing or have it with a meal that has some ideally healthy fats (like nuts or seeds). 

Lulubelle - I am imagining you battling with a tiny capsule to get oil out.....think Biocare do a liquid emulsion CoQ10 (that might be worth a look).

NVB & Alicat - congrats on being PUPO!! Hope they are stickies.......Like the names Alicat....

Hopex3, hope you get a nice pressie!! Personally, I'm a bit scared of DHEA (partly as I have mediterrean colouring and quite enough body hair already!)  so I haven't taken it myself......

Carnival diva, a trip after treatment sounds ideal!!

Hi Kuki - would be amazing f you got a  natural miracle, don't  give up hope

JoJoPink, let us know how you get on organising your  adhesion removal.....

Hi Jo_11......you made laugh again!!

Hi everyone else. 

Love JustineBXXXXXX


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,
  
Had a bad nite yesterday. Monday a friend text me about her arrival. Baby girl.. Delighted for her.. And felt so very sad for me.. Stupid.. My balanced all gone than.. Yesterday did a pregnancy test and it is negative.. Well that toped it up.. And had my drink(almost a bottle). Spend 3 hrs feeling sorry to myself and crying..yes double stupid.. But there you go.. 

Took Lara to nursery. Talking to this lady who is heavily pregnant for her 3rd child.. Yuck.. I hate these negative feelings.. I am so much better than this.. Why can not get over this.. I don't know.. I don't understand.. So sooo ****** off with it all and had enough with it.. 

Sorry for my rant.. 

Justineb, hope is running low I am affraid..  

Maxi, welcome to the thread.. Good luck with FET!!!  

Jo_11, you made me   . It is all happening.. Yes lets hope this is it...  

GIA, thinking of you.. Sending you lots and lots    

Hope*3, good luck for friday.. Lets see what it is and how he is behaving.. Men are useless.. Honestly I don't care and never did bother with marriage etc... All I wanted babies and look at it; I manage to find a man who can not have them naturally.. Sucks!!!!
Sorry about that... Meant to give you some positivity.. Turn out to be about me and veyr negative..   

Big hello to rest of you.. Hope it is all well.. Better than me anyway..

Love to you all.. 

 

Mxxx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Hi Maxi and good luck with FET.

Kuki, I know exactly how you feel.  That's the great thing about FF, you can say it here without feeling guilty about saying it out loud to others.  Look after yourself. 

I have to keep telling myself not to beat myself up mentally at the time.  The only good thing about being in the office by myself (most of the time) is that sometimes I can have a little cry


----------



## nvb

Hi ladies...
Hope 25...good luck with EC and look forward to hearing the news later   The worst bit for me is always that canula in the back of your hand that they put the sedative in. It makes me gip! I hate being able to feel it in the vein.....yuk!

Jo...I agree about the living life as normal. My Embryologist also agreed. If the embryos are going to stick then I can't see how cleaning the bathroom etc would affect it. My friend still bangs on about her 1st TX and how she lifted a heavy bag of shopping out of the car and got a BFN    and ladies on another website I go on make me    as some of them seriously don't get out of bed for 3 days after ET apart from to use the loo and grab something to eat! I lived life as normal after my DE ET and got a BFP so I intend to do the same this time. 

As for the other ladies....ah thanks...it was nice to see DP with a pink dyson hoover though    I think he forgets how it works sometimes!

Maxi...good luck with your FET today. Your little oval frostie sounds so cute. Hoping that they thawed ok     

Kuki...   We all feel your pain about pregnant ladies and new babies. My sister has her due date tomorrow and while I can't wait to meet my new niece, it's hard listening to my mum's excitement and my sister moaning about how fed up she is. I too wonder why karma fixed it for me to meet an infertile man! He's 8 years yuonger than me as wwll so when I met him at 35 I thought I'd hit the jackpot. Instead I have given him the last few fertile years I have trying bloody ICSI with his naff sperm    but I love him and want us to be a family however we manage it. My sister did tell me that in all honesty if she was in my shoes she would have walked awayfrom him years ago    That really upset me. 

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

KUKI,   - look it is ok and even mandatory to get a bit messy and have  a really good cry. Nothing wrong with that we we would all be fairly inhuman if we didnt do so. And that whole thing with tot/pregnancy envy - i am so where you are coming from I actually cut off all ties with one of my close (40+) freinds of mine at home much to my extreme and everlasting shame simply because she got pregnant naturally first go the year before last . she gave birth last March and after sending me a regular 'i hope you are ok' emails finally gave up.  And i dread the day my sister-in-laws get pregnant. So for sure you are not alone and Carnival is right it is here on the forum that we can admit to such thoughts and feelings. 
MAXI- Welcome to the forum I am sure people here can be of help. 
JO11- Good luck with it all. I will keep all the digits crossed and double crossed for you(why does the word 'digit' sound like something obscene?  Or is it just me??  
JustineB thanks for the tip on CQ10
GIA, HPE25- good luck girls!  big big    for both of you

HOPEHOPEHOPE - See what Friday brings i make a point of never judging a relationship too harshly as i feel no one can really know what is workable and what is not workable unless you are one of the parties involved. HOWEVER having said that I just now would be inclined to say this guy is not an added value to your life. I am open to being convinced though.


----------



## carnivaldiva

Right ladies, have a couple of queries.

1.  Have been taking DHA since last summer.  Think I need to take DHEA, but should I take it right through treatment, or just up to period up to start of treatment?
What dosage do you guys recommend.
2.  Anyone taking metolin?  I have a couple of unopened bottles, that I should start taking to see if it improves sleep, but have also heard good for fertility
3.  should one continue taking COQ10 during treatment?


Any answers?


----------



## jo_11

Maxi:  Welcome, and good luck for your DET today!  

Carnivaldiva:  Re DHEA, for me, I stopped taking it as it sent my E2 through the roof and I don't believe it affected quality/quantity.  Not heard of metolin.  And re CoEQ10, I've always continued to take up until EC and then stopped 'til OTD.


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,
Will write this and lie down a little.. I need a break from my brain overloading.. 

Carnivaldiva, it upsets me you sitting in the offic on your own and crying.. It is so hard to accept. I really can not wait to get to that point of peace with me and the stituation. And I worry I will not get there without more kids.. When will I reach the maturity of asking why why why me/us..   

Lulubelle, my SIL got pregnant from the first month she tried. And dreading the day she says she is pregnant again.. I think not so sure but she is waiting for me to have second so she can start trying again.. Keep asking questions etc.. I don't want to even think about it.. It means we are not going to meet up with them at the same time at parents if that happens before mine(i must be mad still hopeful..  )This hope driving me nuts.. I say to myself I can not live like this any longer than the thought not having my big family hits me and my heart breaks.. Than I say to myself. Do not worry I can try till 50 and have them.. But how how I am going to manage it to fight like this till than..   

Nvb, yes Dh is 7 years younger than me.. And in so many ways soooooo much older than me.. I am the young one at heart... If you love each other you carry on trying and will have your family one way or another..   Don't give me wrong I love DH.. He is one incrediable guy.. Wonderful, kind but can be so insensitive and tough skin sometimes.. Specially IVF concern.. And he does not have the huge desire to have big family like I do.. So he will be delighted if we stop doing IVFs now.. No problem for him.. And very stingy.. He hates the whole IVF game cos of the money.. Some of my friends says if it is that important just divorce him and find sbelse adn do it.. I can not do that to him cos his sperms are crap.. Not fare.. 

I am so sorry I do go on and on.. Some of you might think, what is she feeling liek this.. She has already a child.. But I lived for the day to be able to have my big family. I don't care of career or money or anything. The family mattered. Alll I wanted.. One think lived for I could not have.. I am so so very lucky to have my darling girl.. And she has already asking will she have a bro or sister soon. The concept is new to her.. There is 3 set of brothers and sisters at the nursery.. She says it would b enice mummy. We can play togehter at home liek them mummy.. It is awful.. I am surrunded with friends with only child.. None wanted to have anymore although they can... Not me.. Wish I was like them.. Life would have been so so easy.. I hope I am not upsetting you ladies with my going ons for more children. Last thing I would want to.. Please do forgive me if I do so.. 

And big appologies for my crap english and spellings.. 

Love to you all.. 

Note; surely this stage or period of our lives will end one day and we will all find happiness again.. 

Kukixxx


----------



## nvb

Carnivaldive...a lady on another website I post on used DHEA prior to her last cycle. She produced 4 eggs but they were all abnormal after fertilisation. Her other attempts she had always had good fertilisation rates and even frosties. The clinic could only put it down to the DHEA    xx


----------



## jo_11

Ladies,

For those of you who’ve had a mc, I can’t even imagine how you must feel.  I know it must be very, very sad… but we have to look on the bright side sometimes.  

And for those of you on the 2ww, or undergoing EC or ET, or just those between tx, it's all a difficult journey sometimes.  

So I’ve found some VERY cheesy IVF jokes, in the hope that one of them may draw an upward curve of your lips…


How does an embryologist like his eggs?
Over 20mm!

Why did the consultant cross the road?
Because there was an affluent, infertile woman in her early 30s on the other side.

Why does it take 20 million sperm to fertilise one egg?
Because they won't ask for directions either!

How can you tell if a man has a high sperm count?
You have to chew before you swallow!

How do you know that God isn't a woman?
Because if God was a woman then sperm would taste like chocolate!

You know you are trying to get pregnant when someone asks you today's date and you reply "Day 21" . . .

Why do male basketball players have trouble getting their spouses pregnant?
All they do is dribble (eww!).

How many infertility patients does it take to screw in a lightbulb?
Screw in a lightbulb? Hmmm . . . do you think it might help? . . .


----------



## kizzymouse

Jo - those are funny jokes!!

Big hugs to all


----------



## Lulu-belle

JO you made me laugh!  (and also go eeeeyuuuuuuuuuuch on a few I must admit)

KUKI- You made me nearly cry!  so much unhappiness inside you - what you are doing is absolutely correct -just get it out on the table, clear the air and start again. big    from me and I am sure from all. We have all been there. The 'heart breaking inside but brave face on outside' that I know I usually get when faced with overtly fertile family and freinds!  My OH'S sister called me the other day to ask my advice about egg freezing. I literally froze myself like rabbit in the headlights!  Luckily my other half came to my rescue took the phone away and had a go at her for being so insensitive. Told her I didnt want to have that conversation with her. my hero!

CARNIVALDIVA - i cant give you many answers on the Melatonin (i assume that is what you meant?) other then it sure does help you sleep and i have also read somewhere on here that it might help with fertility but have also read the same about ibuprofen which I find a bit hard to believe


----------



## justineb

Laughter is the best medicine!  Thanks Jo_11 (I like the day 21 one - you should see my diary - all the days are ALWAYS mapped out!!)

Welcome Maxi01!! I forgot to say this earlier - sorry!

Carnivaldiva - do you mean melatonin?

JustinebXXX


----------



## carnivaldiva

Sorry ladies, yep I do do mean Medlatonin.

Jo11, your jokes were very funny.  I don't think I'll repeat them when I go out for dinner tonight though!!!

Very quiet a work.  Rather scary as my brother and I work together in the family business.  Kinda hoping that we're going to wind down soon and that this year will be our last year.  I keep putting ideas into his head, but he's not taking the hint!!!

When I get BFP, he'll have to do something then I guess

Create called and said that they give predinisone (steroid) at EC and then up to preg test.  From what I gather it's to stop the womb from rejecting embryo.

Stuff diet, tonight is time for a couple of glasses of wine and dessert.

Zumba next week.  Lurve it.


----------



## LemonD

Loving the jokes Jo - especiallly the Day 21 one - Justine, you sound like me - all I have in my filofax is cycle days!

xx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi Jo thanks for trying to cheer us all up  , thanks for your post, that would be so lovely, next scan on Friday  

Hi Maxi and welcome hope your ET goes well   

Hi Justine thanks hon  , I will try coq10 with brazil nuts  

Kuki  sorry your feeling down  

nvb you have freaked me out on dhea post, I have been taking it, what if that happens to me, scared myself silly now  , what bhave I done

Hi Lindz   any news yet  

Hi hope x3 hope your pressie and apology are very big


----------



## poppy40

Hi Ladies, I'm struggling to keep up so apologies for crap personals and if I miss anyone out....

AliCat - congrats on being PUPO!! Embies sound fantastic  

nvb - have a fab holiday sounds the perfect way to spend the 2ww!

SarahEssex -   for your follies & no cyst

Giatoo -   everything went well 

Hopex3 - a massive present is in order or  

Hope25 - hope EC went really well, now for the madness of the 2ww  

Maxi - good luck for your FET

Kuki - I could have written your post  . Its so hard being surrounded by bumps and babies - there's no-where to hide on the school run. I'm sick of being asked why I only have the one so I just say I can't have anymore which usually stops all the questions.  

Jo- thanks for cheering us all up & yes eewww! AMH finally done but will have to wait a while for results.   the humira does its stuff

Carnivaldiva - I'm doing ww too but not too confident I've lost any weight this week so better wear my lightest clothes for weigh-in tmrw! Enjoy your wine & pudding - I'll be doing that after I've been weighed!

Lulu-belle - I'm crap with any type of tablets so I just chew everything - good tip with the pin!! I'm doing 600 of CoQ10 in the hope it works miracles!

JustineB - I'm with you on the DHEA - sounds a bit scary!

Lindz - how are you getting on?

Better log-off before DH gets home - he's away for most of the week & knows I spend far too much time on here  

Take care ladies xx


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi ladies,

Ali Cat - sending sticky vibes to itsi and bitsi    

Lulu-belle - re CoQ10 (again!   ) I heard that the ones in bran oil are the best for absorption.

NVB - Google is your own worst enemy.   I should know  - I'm an addict when it comes to fertility research and the worst thing is it seems that you can find clinical trials to support whatever it is you're looking for!  Sending sticky vibes to your embies too.    Was it you that has been hoovering while on 2ww?  If so... naughty girl!  On the form that my last clinic gave me after ET it actually said "no vacuuming"!   

Carnivaldiva - I know what you mean about other people with babies being insensitive - I just don't think they really understand how hard it is for us ladies.  Re DHEA, CHR's recommendation is 25mg micronized DHEA 3 x daily.  They say to continue through treatment and up until a positive pregnancy test.  I agree with Jo in so much as it also raised my E2, but it drastically lowered my FSH so I guess it swings in roundabouts.  My embies have been better quality since I started taking it though.  CoQ10 you can carry on taking whilst pregnant.

Hi Sarah - rooting for your 3, yes THREE follies!     You never know, a couple more may still pop up.  Don't worry about the DHEA causing abnormal fertilisation as none of the clinical research on DHEA has shown this.  Thing with DHEA is it's only suitable for us "older" ladies, and definitely not women with PCOS as they have raised testosterone.  I'm taking it at the recommendation of two IVF consultants so I'm sure it can't be harmful.

Jo_11 - Loved the jokes.   I'll try them out on some of the humourless Lister nurses - see if I can force a smile out of them!   

Hopehopehope - I'm seeing Jaya too so I'm surprised she didn't want to try you on 450.  I got 4 eggs on 300 Gonal F about a year ago, but on my second cycle 300 didn't seem to do much, so when I forced my clinic to up it to 450 I suddenly got 7 eggs so the extra seemed to make a difference for me.  My last clinic didn't like to go above 300 - said it reduced egg quality so I guess if you can get away with less it is better.  Hope your DH has humbly apologised.  

Hi maxi01 - hope your ET went well, I'm praying for your little oval embie (how sweet), and the other one too (don't want it to feel left out!).    

Gia - good luck.

Justineb - all my Outlook calendar on my computer has on it is "so many dpo", "Af due", "start this drug", "start that drug", etc!   

Hi Poppy40   and anyone that I've missed.


AFM:  Well AF still hasn't arrived.  I was all excited yesterday as I thought a miracle had happened and we'd done it naturally as I had a faint line on a HPT (really really faint).  I tested again this morning but no line on a First Response, and no line on a Clearblue  either, at least not until I looked at it again a couple of hours later when there was definitely a thin blue vertical line on the Clearblue.  I guess if you look at them outside of the 10 minute window they show a false positive?  Has anyone else had this?  Realistically I'm sure I'm not pregnant or if I was it was a chemical pregnancy.   I spoke to one of the nurses at the Lister and she has booked me in for a scan on Friday afternoon to find out what's happening.  Trying to stay positive.

Lindz xxx


WOOOAH!  Just re-read this and... how many typos?!!  Think I've got them all.


----------



## hope25

hello ladies

*HHH---* hope the pressie from hubby is a good'un..let us know

*Gia*..hope today went well hun

*Maxi*...welcome...hope Et went well...congrats on being pupo...God willing i should be joining you soon as waiting on how eggs and sperm get on

*Justinweb.*.hi..thnx for the good wishes..yes..you are right...Ec was today,,please see afm below

*Kuki*...i know how u feel hun...i hate being envious all the time and being known as the mum with the only child at nursery..even my poor little girl is known by the teachers as the one without siblings...how insane..they seem to blame everything she does on how she doesnt have siblings blah blah..gets me really  ...then i have to face all the mums twice a day with their several kids and buggies and nth baby bump..ooh. the green eyed monster makes me hate myself..take it easy on yourself kuki and give DD a big hug and love her all the more. I too wanted babies...lots of them being an only daughter and i married for the sake of a big family and ended up with someone that couldnt make me preggers as quickly and easily as all my friends husbands were making them,,,friends who didnt want more than just the one and ended up with 5 in the same span of time..//.cruel fate...I gave up my career the moment i could to race into making my dream of a big family as i knew i didnt have too much time on my side but it took til i was nearly 40 for my first baby...like you..my ambition was not career or lifestyle or trophy husband or anything but to be a mum of many...being alone as a child with a not so loving mum (dont ever remember her hugging me or saying a kind word...if anyone complimented me she would brush it off with a counter insult...she treated me more like a rival to my fathers affections and competed with me on every level)...and a strict father made me crave a home full of love and lots of kids for my kids not to be lonely. 
*nvb*..yes...ec was good...and you're right..that needle in the back of the hand (canula..is that what it is)..is the only down side..it really pulls and tugs...couldnt wait to get it off..I married my dh at 35 too and thought i'd have a good 5 years..and potentially 5 kids..but his sperm wasnt playing ball (sorry for pun),,my mother told me to ditch him too a year into the marriage but i said to her i was 35..and if a man walked away from me if i had fertilty issues..how would that make me feel..fate dealt a hand..i cant blame him for it..he didnt know..so your sister shud look at it from a humane point of view..its like saying..oh, after we got married, my husband had a car accident..sorry dh..have to divorce you as cant stay married to a one legged man..off to find my 2 legged DH#2.  ---is ur dyson pink..now we know who did all the vacumming...until now that is  

*Carnivaldiva...*Dhea is a revolutionary new field...USA is ahead in the ivf game and they are doing lots of research into its postive effects on eggs in older women...I am at lister and my consultant recommended i take 75mg right up until egg collection and other suppliments like co enq10 all the time. The positive results reported far outweight any negatives. The negative cycle mentioned above might not be due to DHEA anyway so i will take the positives onboard and be taking it as long as I am in the IF game. Where are you having your next own egg cycle...I am at Lister..cant recommend them highly enough..i think its best to do a little research on here and see threads relating to clinics you might be considering and what the ladies here are saying ..like many on FF, i wasnt too impressed with create myself.. but the decision is yours and you may have specific reasons for choosing a clinic other than reviews and success rate so all the best hun...choose carefully and choose the best if this is going to be your last or one of your last goes. Please smile..you made my heart sink at the thought of you crying in a lonely office.  

*Jo-11.*..thnx for the jokes (we needed it )and thnx for all the best wishes..have thanked you on the lister thread too...I liked the day 21 joke....forgotton what a normal calendar looks like...i am all lunar now..  

*Sarah Essex10*...I had to to keep a check on a few things like liver function etc by doing a bld test from my GP (for free  )but i have heard lots of positives re DHEA>..people will have negative cycles regardless what they are taking but its difficult to pin it on one specific thing...dont panic...try and read some threads on DHEA and reports from USA clinics and then decide whats best for you...all the best hun...remember sometimes less eggs are better quality than alot of eggs of poor quality...i'd rather have 1 follie with a bfp and 20 weeks preg like reb43 than several eggs and a bfn  

*Alicat..*hows out pupo lady.

*Poppy40*...you could have written kukis post...me too...its nice to have ladies on here that understand the emotional grind we feel day in day out..esp with DD asking everyday "where are my brothers and sisters"...and all the "when are you having more babies" questions from all and sundry ...arghhhhhhh.  .its enough to make you a hermit. I am on 600mg on co en q10 too...

*lindz*...i am with you on the DHEA>.seems like good stuff and recommended by my lister consultant too. Lindz...missing a hearbeat...OMG...a faint line is hope time...i pray so much that you implanted late or ovulated late and this is BFP time for you...have you got any internet cheapie tests as they catch early preg much earlier than the overpriced ones as they cut off at 25..and the cheapies can detect as low as 10 ius of hcg...oh my God...will be waiting with baited breath for friday. lots of baby dust hun.   

hi to lulubelle
Hi to everyone else.....

AND WE HAVE PASSED THE 1000 POSTs ON HERE.   

...i am so happy as at one point i thought this thread had nearly halted and was feeling despondant and wondering if i am the only hopeful going ahead with my own eggs at 40+...thankfully not....lets head towards the next 1000 posts girls and hopefully with all our baby bumps.

*AFM>..*Ec went well today..they said they got 8 eggs and will give me a call to let me know more tomorrow...I kept my bra on..wasnt underwired although they didnt ask...but it was still on went i was wheeled out (unlike my lister knickers which were ripped off..  Had a nice lunch and watched 2 movies in our large private room..all in all a nice day but dreading the call tomorrow re my potential egg quality and any embies that may have resulted...
luv
hope25
xx


----------



## ~Lindz~

Aw... never thought I could have ovulated late - I have renewed hope for a BFP, although trying to be level headed and realistic at the same time!  Thanks Hope25  xxx

Congrats on your 8 eggies, you must be so pleased.   Crossing fingers for your embies.   

Lindz xxx


----------



## jo_11

Hope25:  Again, many congrats for you lovely eggies.  Fingers crossed for 'the call' today.

Lindz:  Oooo, how exciting for a possible natural BFP.  Only a day to go 'til your scan; may it pass very quickly!  Re DHEA, E2 and FSH; high E2 can mask the FSH figure, so if it's showing low, it may be artifically so.  My Consultant at the Lister told me not to go anywhere near DHEA; so much conflicting advice!  I decided to stop taking it though, as it made me feel a bit weird, and I don't believe it changed anything in my cycles.  I love the Lister nurses... maybe you're seeing the wrong ones?!

nvb:  You can ask for the canula in your arm, inside at the elbow, if you like.  I find it easier to get around that way... especially needed as my BP always go through the floor at EC and they insist on putting me on a drip... this happens every time and they always let me go about 5 hours later, with BP at about 90/40, deciding it's 'normal' for me!

Hi to everyone else 

Jo
x


----------



## jo_11

Just on the supplement debate; Marilyn Glenville is widely seen as the expert in the field of nutrition/supplements for 'unexplained' infertility, and she doesn't recommend any CoEQ10 at all.

http://www.marilynglenville.com/infertility.htm

She does however recommend CoEQ10 for PCOS and weight issues.

As with all things fertility-related, there is conflicting advice everywhere. And you can find what you want on Google... For me, I am going to stick with my 60mg a day of CoEQ10. At 79p for a 30mg tablet, I will NOT be taking 20 of them, and spending £15.80 a day on something that's not proven!! And on that note I shall get down off of my soapbox 










/links


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi All

Just wanted to put my      for all those at the clinics today

Also re DHEA i agree with JO11- I took it for awhile and it made me very irritable and head-achey even at the lowest of dosages. Both my consultant and my GP seemed to think it wouldnt hurt but neither seemed convinced it would help much either. My consultant said that it possibly increased egg production but not egg quality.

On the Co-Q10 debate - my view is simply that although it has not been proven to conclusivley help the body in anyway fertility or otherwise (i dont think so anyway ) it certaintly has not been found to be harmful at any level of dosage so I feel it cant hurt to take it. I couldnt hand on my heart swear that my coq10 feelings of instant well being do not actually owe more to the power of suggestion then the little black pill however the end result is the same (feeling chipper!)so it is win-win!. OK well rather more like not 'lose-lose'.


----------



## poppy40

Hope25 - fantastic you got 8 eggies!! Keeping everything crossed for your news today    Sorry you're in the same boat with constant questions about when you're having #2, only child syndrome - blah blah - it drives me fecking insane. Have v tactless inlaws who keep going on about how terrible it would be if my DS was an only child yet also think IVF is a waste of money given my age & odds of success etc - can't win!   . Anyway big     for good news for you today x

Lindz - ohhhh how exciting a faint BFP! Keeping everything crossed for your scan tomorrow - that would just be amazing   .

Jo - argh know what you mean, there are so many debates about everything fertility related - it seriously drives you  

Have a good day ladies - having to resist any more food until weigh-in at lunchtime   x


----------



## nvb

Linz....when I had my DE BFP I used a Boots own cheapie and binned it after a few minutes as nothing came up. About 4 hours later I fished it out of the bin (as you do   ) and there was a feint line. I googled and apparently there is 'no such thing as an evaporation line' according to those in the know    so I tested with a CB digi the next day and it came up Pregnant 1-2. I'm    it's a shy BFP for you   

Hope25..fantastic news on the 8 eggs. That is truly amazing    Please let us know when you hear about the fertilisation. I'm hoping they're getting jiggy. Yes, you're right...leaving DP would have been incredibly shallow of me as who knows whether I could have had a child naturally anyway. I was also in love with him by the time we found out he was infertile. He could dump me and find a 25 year old and have 3 free cycles on the NHS anyway!!! The pink dyson was actually his....it was a Breast Cancer novelty one they brought out so he got it cheaper.....   

Jo...loved the jokes. Just what I needed.

My sister is due today but no sign of movement yet. She even went swimming this morning. She has a midwife appt tomorrow so I've told her to ask for a sweep....if that fails I have offered to lend her my rampant rabbit to give my niece a poke!!!


----------



## kizzymouse

oooh this thread is so busy now I can't keep up - good luck to all going thru tx just now!!     

Just wanted to say to Lindz that those internet cheapie ones were not that good in my case - I tested early 7dp5dt and got the faintest of faint lines - wasn't even sure it was there, same thing happened on 8dp5dt - so I bought the boots own brand - another faint line so I did my CB non digi I was saving for OTD ( no such thing with me LOL     ) - although faint there was a blue cross there - so I ran out again and bought a CB digi - came up pregnant 1-2 wks. 

I will pray it is a BFP for you     Have you tested today?

p.s. I am not 100% sure but I think you need to do the test within the time limit as anything after that can be evaporation lines - sorry


----------



## carnivaldiva

Lindz, also hoping and praying for you.

Also sending good vibes to all going through treatment and on 2ww.

Jo11, you're quite right, can find all sources of info on web to support one theory or another.  Quite sure if I search long enough could find something that says blue knickers better than white to help get pregnant!!

In anycase, will think a bit longer about DHEA.  I know the DHA wa giving me great skin and nails and maybe (possibly) that's what helped produce 2 good embies.  In any case, the prednisone with next cycle might even do the trick.  Just thinking about all this is giving me a headache.

I think a couple of aromatherapy massages and a session of reiki much needed


----------



## jo_11

Carnivaldiva:  Tsk, tsk for getting your colours wrong... It's ORANGE for fertility.  Seriously; Google it... at my old clinic all the girls were scouring M&S and the internet for orange knickers for EC and ET (it's a Chinese thing I believe).


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,

Writing from a brighter day...

Busy busy ladies.. I love it..  

Lindz,  faint like is a line. So exciting.. Can not wait for your news tom.. Will be great way to start the year in our thread  

Jo, I will get myself an orange knickers.. Surely will make me smile if nothing else..  

Carnivaldiva, for me it is reflexology. Got to wait till tuesday nite..   

Nvb, you made me laugh about 3 free NHS cycles..

Hope25, thank you for your reply.. It made me feel somcuh better.    I had one of those mothers too. Still do.. 
This means so much to us and our little darlings. So we will carry on till we have our healthy BFPs.. We are going to get there..  

Those 8 eggs might have the magical one for you!! 

I don't know what I would do if I ddi not have FFs.. 

Love. Kukixxx


----------



## hopehopehope

on the DHEA fron my Lister doc said i could take it until the day i stop taking the pill about 5 days before i start injections who knows!! All i know is hair has fallen out and become VERY greasy, so has skin on upper back. Menawhile skin on legs is so dry i look like a reptile. 

Lindz


----------



## reb363

Ah Lindz - interesting your hair has fallen out.  Possibly it's just transferred itself to my face.  I look like a wilderbeast.


----------



## hopehopehope

reb that's me! were you on DHEA too?? Alongside greasy thin hair, i also have whiskers!!


----------



## Daisychain1985

hi Poppy thanks for folly  , my dh moans I spend to much time on comp as well,  

lindz, hi hon  , hope all goes great on scan tomorrow    , thanks mate please let it be 3 fat follies  , thanks for DHEA info, I'm starting to freak out over everything now, mind going into overdrive, so much for staying positive  

Hope 25 thanks for positives on DHEA, will check out some threads  
8 eggs thats fantastic, I have never ever had that many, so much egg envy, all the very best for the call     , all the luck in the world  

Hi jo, hope 3, nvb, kuki, reb,carnivaldiva, kizzy,lulu and all you ladies, hope you all have a great friday  

Another scan tomorrow, a bit fearful as don't feel any twinges any more, hope have not lost follies


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi everyone,

Reb363 - I still have all my hair,  and no whiskers, no greasy skin and not even a pimple. I've come to the conclusion that I'm either taking a placebo or that I must really need the DHEA!

Someone mentioned CoQ10 and men a while back... I never mentioned it on this thread before but DH has reported that it has doubled his volume... er... if you know what I mean! 

Jo - are you buying your CoQ10 from Harrods?  The ones I bought were £22.80 for 120 200mg capsules (I imported them from the States though) so works out at 19p for a 200mg capsule (if I have done my maths right) ... I could certainly not afford to take them at £15.80 a day!

In general though I agree with you Jo and Carnivalda that we just have to make our own choices about supplements whilst trying to be as informed as it is possible to be given all the conflicting research out there.... aargh! You know, I even read the other day that women who were entertained by a clown immediately after ET had a greater pregnancy rate than those who weren't!!  It was actually a proper clinical trial run by a fertility clinic! Here's a link to the article http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2011/jan/13/pregnancy-ivf-comedy-laughter-clown. Will definitely get some orange knickers too... wonder what the ultrasonographers would think if we all turned up for our scans in orange knickers!

Sarah - Where's your PMA gone hun? Here's some more.    Good luck for tomorrow.

Nvb, Poppy, Jo, Hope25, Carnivaldiva, Kuki, hopehopehope & Kizzymouse:  Thanks for wishing me luck, but I think Kizzyymouse was right about it being an evap line as it looks like AF is on the way as I have started spotting.  I guess it's inevitable really given my immune and clotting problems but I still can't help but hope for a miracle! Still having twinges in my ovaries so still worrying about cysts but hopefully my scan tomorrow should shed some light on the matter. Just hoping that I can eventually start the Menopur. 

If anyone's at the Lister tomorrow afternoon I'm the old one sat on my own (DH never comes with me)!

Lindz xxx

/links


----------



## Kuki2010

Goodmorning dear friends,
Lindz, thinking of you..   

Sarah, of course not.. They will be all there and bigger..   

More positive today..  

Today busy day but not achieved a thing yet.. Here I go..

Love and luck to you all.
Kukixx


----------



## justineb

Lindz - goodluck for scan (your OH is a big meanie not coming with you!) 

Sarah - Goodluck for your scan too! Hope you have more than 3!! 

Hope 25 - any news yet? 

Reb/Hopex3 - I am even more scare of DHEA now!!   I definitely not going near it.....

Carnival Diva - DHA (do you mean the one from fish oil?) - I take lots of that with EPA - that's definitely important (also if you do get a BFP - as needed for babies brain development) - but you need a pure source one - free of dioxins. 

Hi Kuki, Kizzy, Jo_11, JoJoPink, Alicat!!

I think the thing with supplements is that our needs vary according to what we eat, body types and lifestyle....... but also depends on how well you absorb them (if you have tummy problems or IBS sometimes this can be not very well). 

One of my friends had a baby boy yesterday - 9lb 9oz!!! Emergency c section - he must have got stuck given he's a whoppa! I am happy and jealous at same time (funny how these emotions can mix!!). The thing that really gets me is she smoked Marlboro red (about 20 a day), drank loads of alcohol (to the point where her hubby was calling her an alcoholic and she was 13 stone++ and not very tall)....The ease of it amazes me as she got pregnant straight away after trying......despite all that. Anyway, he's healthy and she's OK which is great - and hopefully she'll stay off the booze now she has him!! I get to visit next week (not quite sure how I will cope with the aftermath of that - will be fine when I am there, but when we come home - that's when I'll be sad, in private...)

Anyway, I am jabbing first dose of humira today! Feels like at least something tiny is now happening.....
the wait  for treatment is getting me down........ especially as I can feel my 43rd birthday on it's way faster than I'd like.....

Love and  

JustineBXXX


----------



## carnivaldiva

JustineB, I take Zita West's DHA.  Have been since lasy summer.  I hate it too when I see pregnant women smoking.  My sister-in-law smoked throughtout both pregnancies and then was dumbfounded when my newphew was diagnosed with severe asthma   .  We accommodate people in temp accommodation.  I often see these young mothers smoking (cigs and weed) and drinking.  It gets on my nerves, but what can we do?

My cousin is still insistent on bringing her baby to my home.  I'm happy for her, but I can cope so much better when I visit her.  I know she wants to show her off to Mum, as Mum goes back to the Caribbean next week, but on this instance I'm going to be really selfish.  If she won't allow us to come to her, then she'll hve to wait until she visits her parents in St Vincnet for my mother to meet her daughter.

Anyway ladies, keep warm - especially thoses going through treatment.  Look after those follies and eggs.  

Any news from Gia2?


----------



## LousianaLise

Hi everyone,

Okay so Im 40 this year and figure the 40plus would be okay!!  I am going to Czech Republic in March for OEIVF. This is my first IVF after 7 failed IUIs and a few years of TTC naturally. Its true the emotions go up and down throughout this process. My SIL has a 5month old baby boy and at first it was really hard for me to be around him, especially when I was on the medications. Now I am off them its a totally different story, I enjoy the playtime ) I currently take Prenatal vit, Coq10 ( 150mg) and Royal Jelly/BP ( two teaspoons a day). I take metformin for PCOS so cannot take DHEA. Im hoping the Royal Jelly will treat me like a queen bee!!!


----------



## Sezy

Oh my goodness ladies, its become so busy on here I can't keep up!!

*Kuk*i - I truly feel your pain: I still feel pangs of sadness for my two losses, despite being in the position I'm in. Allow the tears to fall occassionally, but also please please make sure you engage in things that are pleasurable, get some exercise (it releases seretonin and endorphins - the happy hormones!), eat well, and get some sleep. You CAN get through this hard time and the sad feelings. If you want to PM me for some help (I'm a psychotherapist and help people with these emotions all the time) then please feel free.

I'm throwing out lots of    to all of you cycling at the moment!! And    to anyone who's feeling low.

Big HELLO to Jo-11, Lulubelle, Giatoo (anyone heard from her recently?), Blueberry, SarahEssex.....

*Kizzy* - how you doing bump buddy? Nearly there hon!!

Reached 37 weeks on Monday, so considered full term if bubs were to be born now! Still got just over 2 weeks till EDD though, but think she will come earlier (wishful thinking?). I've got polyhydramnios (excess amniotic fliud) which could potentially be a problem, but consultants are there to scare the pants off you I've decided...MW much more rational and she has put my mind at rest that there's nothing to worry about. Also had to have a growth scan as my measurments are 2 weeks ahead....again, sonographers do have a way about them - "Well, these measurements aren't exactly dainty..." she said whilst measuring baby - she made me feel like I'm going to give birth to an elephant!! Again, MW, who feels baby on a regular basis says my bubs is a normal size and that the measurments and weight estimations they give can be way out - phew!!!!

So, its just the waiting game for me now - it could happen any time! I'm uncomfy now, and so I'll be glad to meet my little lady!!

Love to all,

Sezy
xxxxx

P.S. Jo-11 - feel free to write Sexy when you write my name...it'd be nice to feel sexy right now!


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies,

Long time no post! sorry been so quiet but have been following things on my phone. So much is happening on here!

Hopex3 - sorry you had a rotten time over you birthday.I think DH really need to do something extra special to make things up to you! Men are wired differently to us girls but there is no excuse to hurt someone. Hope you have a good day and things get sorted for you.

Jo_11 - great jokes - we need a lighter look at things sometimes. Are you still cycling in Feb/Mar?

Kuki - we all have our sad moments. You sound a little more positive on you last post. You are doing all you can to complete your family. Your DH sounds wonderful and he does want the same as you. My DP is always moaning about how much it costs and 'how can we do it cheaper?' Then he'll say 'it takes what it takes' and 'we'll spend what we need!' Talk about dual personalilty!

Ali - cat - congrats on being PUPO

Sarah - 3 follies sound fab. Sending you lots of     for a good amount of eggs.

Lindz - good luck with your scan. Fingers crossed for you.

Maxi - Hi and welcome - hope ET went ok.

Hope25 - amazing amount of eggs. Hope they are geting jiggy!

Sezy - what an exciting time for you! Bet you can't wait to meet your little one , and are really now in the 'safety zone' re: fetal development. Let's hope she doesn't choose the female perogative and keep you waiting.  


AFM - been crazy busy with the puppies. They are adorable and like Jo said  I feel like putting them in nappies and cuddling them! When they wake in the night they sound like babies crying and I have to get up and check they are ok. Makes me very broody which is hard considering where we're at.

Just waiting for AF to arrive beginning of Feb so I can start my next TX. Mixed emotions about the whole thing at the moment really want to start but not looking forward to the added chemicals in my system and feeling like a crazy lady! At least have the opportunity to say what I feel on here!

I'm also keen to keep this next cycle a secret, just between me and DP. Is that weird? What do others think?

Much love to all, sorry for anyone I missed.

Di
XXX


----------



## GIAToo

Just a quickie - I had my DFET on Wednesday - 2 x Grade 1 hatching blasts on board. Had a horrendous 8 hour delay getting home on Wednesday night so got home at 4am Thursday morning. Took an extra day off work and spent yesterday resting on the couch!  
To be totally honest with you all, I only pop on this thread if I think I can help answer a question because there are times that I still feel very sad that I had to give up on my OE. Having said that, I am excited (and terrified!) that this DFET has given me my best chance yet of having a child and it will be my child. Also, I know there are some ladies on this thread who have also moved to DE or are thinking about it and I am always happy to chat to anyone who wants to. I hope you don't mind me being honest and I hope (and am sure) that one day the "grief" I feel at the loss of my baby and giving up on OE will be much less raw.
CD - hope you're ok and getting plans sorted. Thanks for asking about me 
Sexy Sezy, so fantastic that you are now at full term after all your previous heartache. I will be keeping an eye out for your birth story! 
Good luck to everyone else on your journies!
 GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Giatoo -       I can only speak from my own experience but if ( WHEN!     ) you get your BFP from dfet you will feel so happy and you will bond with that little embie (s) - you will be growing and nurturing the baby - they ARE yours. I didn't mourn my dodgy old eggs - they didn't do me any favours just cost me lots of money, stress and time!!    
Will pray for your BFP        


Sezy - woohoo not long to go - your MW is right sonographer's always get weights wrong!!    GD going ok but now I have lovely swollen hands, feet and face, plus high BP and protein in urine ( all quite worrying!) so am being packed off to maternity suite in the morning to get all checked out ( me and munchkin ) - potentially only 3 weeks to go for me as they probs want to induce me at 38 wks    Unless of course munchkin decided to come early!!
We will be quite close on birth dates   

Hello to everyone else xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alexine

Hi girls just saying hello...still on the planet but have been laying low.....

Wow things are really cooking on this thread!! Kizzy and Sezy you must be getting so excited!  

Giatoo big      for you and your embies!

Hope everyone else is doing okay...will try to catch up over the next couple days!

Keep well,
xxxA


----------



## Sezy

*Gia* - So great to hear from you hon  And so excited about your DFET, lots of    coming your way. Take it easy and lots of positive visualization of those embies snuggling in and the baby(ies) you'll have later this year  Please keep us posted on how things ar going xxxxx

*Kizzy* - ugh, talk to me about swollen feet! Hands and face OK though (mind you, fingers got chubbier a while back, so rings had to be put away for a bit!). My feet look like little pork pies with tiny sausages poking out, lol  Sorry to hear about high BP and protein though, but at least you're benig looked after and monitored - you may have your little one before me!! Are you having trouble getting comfy at night? Its awful here - turning over has to be a planned manoeuvre and it takes a good few minutes to execute  I'm now at the stage where, as much as I have loved being pregnant, I want to have baby now and get my body back!

How are you* Alexine*?

Well, depending on how things pan out, the next post you get from me might be my BA  , Will try to pop in before that though.

Hugs all round,

xxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Sezy - yep! So uncomfy at night - turning over is a major issue and I rarely sleep more than 2 hours!

I'll be glad when munchkin is here too cos I seem to have had everything going during this pregnancy!!   

Looking forward to your birth announcement


----------



## justineb

Sexy Sezy - you must be counting down the days!!

Kizzy - goodluck - does sound like they might get you in earlier - hope all goes well.

Alexine- hi - good to hear from you  

Louisana - welcome!

Gia - congrats on DFET - and being PUPO....    Hoping they are stickies!! Trip home sound horrid!! Hope you have a good rest over w/e

CarnivalDiva - good  stuff re DHA!! I can see why your job might be challenging given IVF process!!

Happy weekends everyone. 

JustineBXXXX


----------



## jo_11

Lulu-belle:  It’s so confusing with all the conflicting info on supplements, etc. isn’t it?  I reckon that the amount of blood and DNA and whatever the clinics have of me now, they can probably clone me and run all the tests they want on my body and tell me what I should and shouldn’t take 

Hope25:  How’s things, hun?   

Poppy:  How’s you?  Did the weigh-in go OK??

GIAToo:  Wow for the two hatching blasts!!!!  That’s fantastic news.  Sounds like you had a well deserved duvet day yesterday as well; I hope you were incredibly self-indulgent.  There’s some lovely wise words from Kizzy on here re the whole DE thing; I hope they help.  Sending lots of sticky vibes to you.  xxx

nvb:  Ha ha, did your sis take you up on the rabbit offer??  

Kizzy:  Oh my, are you about to pop   Fingers crossed for yours and munchkin’s check over tomorrow.  

Carnivaldiva:  Did you buy your orange knickers yet?    

Kuki:  Lovely to read your upbeat post from yesterday.  I like reflexology too; it’s so magnificently relaxing.

Hopex3:  OMG you paint a massively pretty picture of your DHEAed body!!!  As long as it’s working it’s magic though...

Reb:  Yo, wilderbeast, how’s things??  Oh my, the pictures being painted get better and better 

Sarah Essex:  Fingers crossed for today’s scan; how did you get on?

Lindz:  How was your scan today hun?  I hear the Lister was ma-hoo-sively busy.  My DH doesn’t come with me to scans either; wouldn’t particularly want him there either tbh as I think it would be a waste of time as not much goes on.  And yes, of course one buys one’s CoEQ10 from Harrod’s; does yours not come gold-plated??  Actually, no, I buy all my supplements from Higher Nature.  It’s an online company and all the ingredients are really well researched, and there’s a bunch of nutritionists you can email about whatever you like, and the products are made for maximum absorption.  I figure I’d rather pay the extra ££ for the quality.  I’ve tried some of the stuff from Boots, etc. before but there’s quite a lot of rubbish in some of those, e.g. a lot of caffeine in their vits, which just puts me on the ceiling!  

Justine:  Hello humira buddy!  OMG 9lb 9oz; makes you cross your legs, doesn’t it?!  

LouisanaLise:  Welcome to the thread.  

Sexy Sezy:  What a scare about your little girl’s size!  I’ve heard a lot that the sonographers can get it wrong; I’m sure she’ll be a dainty little cherub, like her Mum   

Dyellowcar:  Hi hun, long time no see!  Ooooo, the puppies, per-lease post a photo... you’ve probably got enough for all of us; please send in the mail immediately!  Wow, you’ll be cycling v v soon.  Unfortunately I’m not able as I still have to wait for this stupid humira to reduce my stupid TNF-a levels.  Big Sigh.  So, next injection in two weeks’ time, then re-test three weeks after, and the results a week after.... BORING!  For the record, I don’t think it’s weird to keep your cycle between you and your DP; I’m thinking of doing exactly the same next time, as long as I can keep my big mouth shut!!

Alexine:  How lovely to hear from you!  Been missing you sweetie!  Look forward to you posting your news.

Hello to anyone I’ve missed.

So yes, not much going on with me, other than the humira stuff (see above).  Ah well, if nothing else this whole ttc road is teaching me how to be patient (NOT!).  Have lovely weekends everyone.

Jo
xxx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Lindz   thanks for pma, seriously lost it back there, slowly being restored, just feel a bit numb to it all, I'm with you on  dhea no bad symptoms at all, only that my hair is lovely and shiny now  
How was your scan, all good to start I hope      , 

Kuki thanks hon  , hope you are in a better place today  

Justineb  thank you  , sorry your feeling blue over your friends easy baby, well done for ist jab, your time hopefully is very soon   

Carnivaldiva, well done for saying no to your cousin  

lousiana  and welcome, good luck for March   

Sezy, hi fellow Essex girl  , all the very best for your impending birth, all the luck in the world   

Dyellow car hello hon thank you  , ahh to cute puppies, we need to see a pic  ,  not long now and you can start tx , you must be getting excited now  

Giatoo, congrats on being PUPO, 2 blasts thats fantastic  , put your feet up and relax, all the best sticky vibes to you   

kizzy hope the check up goes well and swelling comes down,  

Jo thanks hon  , hope the jabs give you good results, have a lovely weekend 

Hi hopex3, hope 25, alexine , Alicat,nvb, Poppy,  

hi ladies thanks for all your well wishes and pma, most grateful, emotions are all over the place, but trying to stay calm, scan went ok, 2 follies at 19mm ,  fat folly / cyst 29 mm, so more than likely 2 eggs, but happy as I can be with those, EC for monday, 

Wishing you all a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## hope25

Hello All...

Sorry for lack of personals...i have had very high blood pressure since EC..my cheeks have been buring up and i was very depressed yesterday...the lab did call and the woman was short with me and made me so upset...then my laptop keyboard seized up so I called it a day...i am still so very depressed..dont know why..maybe i am anticipating the worst and coming to the realisation that this may be the end of the line for my struggle to complete my family...or maybe the drugs are causing havoc with my female hormones. Have felt strangely empty after ec..and am keen to get my eggs put back..can feel a huge vacuum in my womb..weird. 

Just to update you all that have asked after me ....The lab called and said i had 5 eggs fertilise and will call monday with progress (if they survive)

I will try and shake this sinking feeling ...I am really in desperate need of a hug but i think my DHis oblivious of these needs and I feel too much of a charity case asking for one...

lots of luv to all..will catch up on everything going on with you all as soon as my head is back together again...in the meantime please forgive me.

luv
hope25
xx


----------



## Ali Cat

Hope 25 - Just popping on for a sec to give you loads of virtual     

I felt a bit empty after EC too, wait till you get those little embies in .... hope they keep growing    and get the call for ET soon

Ali xx


----------



## poppy40

Morning ladies.

In bed with streaming cold & feeling crap - god knows how its possible with the amount of supplements I'm taking!

On the CoQ10 & DHEA debate - there's an interesting article on here http://thegreeneguide.wordpress.com/page/2/. Going to try the supp recommended for endo - obviously expecting a bumper crop of eggs after all these extra vits 

Hope25 - sorry you're feeling so down  . 5 embryos is brilliant - hope you get some really good news very soon.

Ali Cat - how are you feeling? when is your OTD?

Sarah Essex - I'd be happy with any eggs! Keeping everything crossed for EC on Mon 

Lindz - how did your scan go?

Jo - lost 3lbs at weigh-in - yippee although at least a lb of that can be attributed to not wearing jeans this time  . Have found somewhere I can get my NKa done but doesn't include CD69 - what do you think? Is that one important? Hope you're feeling ok after the Humira.

GiaToo - congrats on being PUPO with such amazing sounding blasts! 

JustineB - I'm with you on it being so annoying that really unhealthy people seem to get preg so easily. My friends are always announcing pregs or births just after I've had a BFN which rubs salt in the wound. I've got friend & new baby to visit too - her third one in the time I've been trying for #2!! I get really teary with newborns anyway so god knows what I'll be like!

Hi Sezy & Kizzymouse - lovely to have some very pregnant ladies on here to give us all some hope 

Hi to everyone else  - have a great weekend. xx

/links


----------



## jo_11

Sarah Essex: Well done on getting to this point in your cycle! All the best with your trigger shot tonight, and for EC on Monday. If your clinic uses the same OTD system as the Lister, you'll be testing on Valentine's Day









Hope25: Five eggs fertilised is fantastic news! That's a 62.5% fertilisation rate, so there's everything to be happy about. IKWYM about feeling empty afer EC though, and feeling the embies are far, far away. But, the Lister have amazing embryologists, so they are in the best possible hands. They do look at them on day 2, so if you're _really_ worried, you could put in a call to the lab.

Poppy: Well done on the 3lbs. Re CD69, that is not included in the Chicago tests, although it was included in the test I had done at the Lister, which I like to refer to as a 'lite' immunes test. What else is being tested and where are you going? Feel fine after the humira, thanks. I was kind of hoping to get some side effect, so I feel like it's doing something (if that doesn't sound too  ).

Jo
x


----------



## poppy40

Jo - TDL do one with a quick turnaround - 2 days if i was in London but I'm not anymore so prob 10 days back to cons. Test details on their site are:

    * CD3
    * CD4
    * CD5
    * CD8
    * CD16
    * CD19
    * CD56

This profile does not include CD69

got follow up with cons next week - not sure if she'll agree with a lot (if any!) of what I have to say - also need to org my bloods through her if she'll let me otherwise may need to get it done through another clinic.

Hmm afraid I don't know anything about Humira but I know what you mean xx


----------



## jo_11

Poppy:  My understanding is that you won't need CD4 as that's HIV (and you'll have had that test for tx); CD8 and CD 16 are not on the Chicago tests, so I'm not sure what those are for.  With CD19, these are looked at together with the CD5 marker on the Chicago tests (CD19+, CD5+).  What do they then do with the tests?  Do they test out steroids, or IVIg or IL on them, to see if it reduces levels?  This is the NK assay (% killed).  What about the thrombophilia tests, have you had these done?  Also, you may want to consider the TH1:TH2 cytokine ratio test if you're going for the tests (this is the thing I'm on humira for, and according to Alan Beer's book, is more likely to be a problem as we get older).  It's confusing isn't it?!  x


----------



## poppy40

Jo: Oh gawd yes v v confusing! Have no idea with those TDL tests if they do the testing out that you mention. Have had thrombophilia done & all clear but going to double check exactly which ones they've tested to make sure everything in that area is covered. Which clinics in London are happy to work inconj with Dr G? It might be easier to have tests done with him?


----------



## jo_11

Poppy:  Unless you can find info about TDL on this site, i'd be inclined to go with Dr G if I were you, to ensure you have everything covered.  You can do immunes with Dr G and cycle wherever you like... some clinics are pro immunes and happy you do this with Dr G and some clinicis are anti immunes; in which case you just don't tell them    Lots of ladies do this.  If you want any help with any of the other tests you've done, let me know.  x


----------



## poppy40

jo: Thanks - sounds like the easiest option! Any idea how much a cons & full bloods with Dr G would be roughly? Will leave you alone now to have a nice weekend   x


----------



## jo_11

Poppy:  The costs from my first consultation with Dr G were £2,060, which included £150 for the consultation, plus the various tests.  It all depends on which tests you've had and which you want.  We had:

Me:
TH1:TH2 cytokine ratios
NK Assay
MTHFR, Factor II and Factor V Leiden (I'd had all the other thrombo tests)
Hidden C
Karyotype

DH: 
Chlamydia in sperm
Mycoplasma/ureaplasma (I'd already had mine done)

Both/combined:
LAD (leukocyte Antibody Detection) 
DQ Alpha Genotypes

We'd also already had various other tests, e.g. DH had had blood karyotype and DNA fragmentation, I'd had thyroid and other blood tests done.

Hoep this helps (although I suspect has added to your confusion!!).

xxx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hope 25,   your blood pressure back to normal and your feeling better now, horrible women for upsetting you  
Keep up the PMA, your embies are coming home very soon, sending hugs and PMA       

Alicat you too  keep up the PMA, not  much longer now       

Poppy hope your feeling better  , thanks hon, I am pleased just feel a bit weird, scared, killing headache, just wish I could take some pain killers , 

Jo thanks hon  , trigger is at 12.15 tonight/sun morn, hope I can stay awake, test day Valentine's Day hope that's a good omen 

Lindz hope you are ok,


----------



## reb363

Poppy sorry about horrible cold - hope you are feeing much better   

Sarah - can't you take anything for your headache? - poor you    Congratulations re trigger shot tonight though. Lovely drug free day tomorrow.

Hope 25 - sorry you are feeling down - hormones      - but such great news about 5 fertilising    I only had one   

Hello Jo - hope you are having a lovely weekend.

Sezy  - not long now.  Very excited for you.  It feels like it's gone so fast but probably doesn't feel like that for you.  

Kizzy - you have had the works throughout this pregnancy hun - hope you're feeling okay.  Not long to go now though.   

Alexine - how are you doing? I still haven't been able to get a mw appt.  Am going to see my doctor on Tue am as a bit fed up with it now.

Hello to everyone else and my lovely Easter Egg Kuki.  Glad you are feeling better.    

Reb x


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi everyone and thanks so much for all your support.   

Just a quick update from me as I'm suffering with the tail end of a migraine which I've had since being at the Lister... probably stress! 

AF arrived in the wee hours of Friday morning, and was in full flow by the time I had my scan, so much so that I bled all over the scanning chair... how embarassing!  No evidence of anything that could have been delaying AF, but on the bright side I have no cysts... phew!  Apparently all the painful twinges are just caused by the Suprecur... wish I'd known that before.  

Fantastic news is that I have SEVEN antral follicles!!   Truly a miracle given my AMH is virtually non-existent at 1.15. I am so delighted and just praying that they all grow.   Have started the Menopur now, plus the Clexane plus I'm carrying on with the Suprecur so my tummy is like a pincussion.  Next scan is on Wednesday.

Will try and catch up with everyone a bit more tomorrow when my head feels a bit clearer.

Wishing everyone lots of luck    

Lindz xxx


----------



## hope25

Sarah...hope ur enjoying ur drug free day...all the best for ec tomorrow...

Reb..you had the one Golden egg that was a goodun...sometimes we have a few but all leading to BFNs...its such a rollacoaster...there are no sure things in this fertility malarky...you must be getting nice and big with your bump...when is your next scan..God how I wish I could be where u are. Take care of urself.

lindz..dont worry about the blood on scan chair..im sure the sonographers are used to it....great news re anral follicles..wow..i only had 5 ....just goes to show this amh isnt realy here nor there...when my amh was 6.67 i only got 2 follies and now my amh is half i got 8...all the best for your scan on wed..  

Jo-11 and Poppy...hi...i can see you are both talking about things that are way over my head...sorry i cant contribute but hope you both progress fantastically and get that embie friendly womb we all want...i really suspect that i have implantation issues as my eggs dont have trouble fertilising but sticking is another matter...havent had a single natural bfp in over 4 years. I wonder why docs are not looking into that side of things. Have heard that they routinely use a embryo glue in the USA --a kind if carbohydrate coating on the embies to help them stick anf implant in the uterus lining...does anyone know if they use it in the UK.


AFM...still feeling a lump in my throat...cant stop thinking i am headed for a bfn...also dont know if my embies will survive til Mon  . I had alot of things going on in my life right now and its really stressing me out...and then this ontop...DH keeps telling me to forget everything else and focus on the IVF but my tenant is driving me crazy and despite having a ccj againt her for the £7250 she has stolen in Housing benefit that she shoulve paid me as rent.and now the council have paid her another £1408 in error that i will never see as she never passes on HB to the landlord as rent..she considers it pocket money to buy huge plasma tvs....i will not see a penny of it. She has destroyed my property and is making my life hell. My DH doesnt worry about these side of things because i handle them all...i really need to hand over the reigns to him...men can take the stres..he has donr his part now so can afford to take on the mental torture this woman who is living for free in our property is dishing out. What i dont know how to do is put it out of my mind to give my embies a stress and adrenaline free womb...sorry for the rant...must focus on my poor babies sitting in the lab...one has given up growing so potentially 4 left., although one was only 5 cell on day 3 which seems very slow...but we never know which one is THE one. I wish the medics would advance further in this feild so take out so many of these maybe/maybe not factors...so much of a mystery still...

Roll on next week for more meds, scans , EC and Et for us all

luv
Hope25  
xx


----------



## reb363

Hope. Yes I had 8 the time before and 3 put back so you just never know.  It's all a lot of mystery and my consultant thinks a lot of PMA - so sending you all loads of      that this time's the one.  4 sounds fab to me.      I don't think you ever stop worrying really.  I'm still expecting things to go wrong at any minute tbh.  Wow the embryo glue sounds really interesting.  I hadn't heard of that.  Tenant from hell sounds so stressful and the last thing you need    - it's terrible that you can't do anything about it.  

Sarah - hope you are feeling loads better and enjoying today.  It's really cold so have a nice hot bath as you might not be having one for while   

Lindz  - bet they've seen it all.  Apparantly my consultant has actually had someone wee over time during ET because they'd had to wait too long   

x


----------



## Ali Cat

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all well? It's just taken me hours to catch up, shouldn't leave it so long next time!!

*NVB* - I know I had an 11 cell as well, I know you were panicking, I was none the wiser when she said 11 cell, but the tone of her voice was quite positive, so I assumed from that it was a good thing? How is your 2ww going, I'm up and down each day, are you relaxing in sunnier climes? DP stops me from lifting heavy stuff or stretching, it's quite sweet really and he kisses my belly every night, he's convinced itsy and bitsy are still in there, so it's nice of your DH to do a bit of hoovering .. enjoy it. xx

*Kuki 20* - Good luck with your FET   I know what you mean about having babies around, I love to see them but just want to be by myself and have a good cry, I think it's only human that we feel like that, but most don't know our hurt, only the ladies on here understand

*Carnival Diva* - I can feel your pain about having the baby in the house, I think you need to tell her how you feel, otherwise she may have no idea or may not even thought of it. Hope you are happier with your accupuncturist, I would say change if you're not. The one I go to is not Zita West but she's treated many IVF ladies, I had to go to a different one on the day of my ET, but she was lovely and very accommodating as she doesn't normally work Sat morns. Who knows what will work, but I did accupuncture as a "what harm can it do" but I really hope it helps.

Good luck with your exercise regime, you're putting us all to shame ... well done

*Sarah Essex 10* - Glad to hear your scan went well on Friday, good luck for your EC tomorrow   and hope your headaches have stopped

*Gia Too* - Glad to hear your DFET went well in Czech Republic, albeit with a delay, and glad to see you had a lovely duvet day ... you deserve it, think there are now 3 of us PUPO on here now?

*Hope x3* - Hope you're DH supports you in whatever you do going forward  

*Maxi - 01 * - Welcome, I really hope this is your time this time and your FET works  

NVB, Kuki 2010, Sarah Essex, Jo-11, Justine B, Poppy 40, Lindz, Hope 25 and Dyellowcar - Thank you for all your wishes and   to itsi and bitsi

*Lulu Belle* - You're so right about new babies being everwhere and it hurting, my manager just e-mailed the other day, saying that she's PG with baby No4, her last 2 she had over the last 3 years ... just greedy, I'd be happy with one 

*Jo-11* - Thank you soo soo much for those jokes, it really made my day, I laughed out loud!!   I think that's what we all needed, really cheered me up!!

*Lindz * - Was so excited about your faint line, don't worry about the chair, as someone else said they were peed on, they've seen it all. Btw I would have gone with you to clinic if I lived by you, I hate to think of anyone going alone when they would prefer to have someone to support them. Sorry to hear about your migrane, hope you feel better now. So happy to hear about your follies  . Good luck for your stimming and your scan on Wednesday  

*Hope 25* - Hope you EC went ok on Wed. Can't believe schools are blaming anything on having no siblings - outrageous, no wonder you're so angry ... I would be, I think I would have to say something, I can't believe it!!! Good to hear about your 8 eggs - well done!!   for them getting jiggy. Your tenant sounds horrific you really don't need that at this time, try and hand over to DH to deal with, you can do without negativity / anger / shouting at this time  

*Poppy 40 * - Sorry to hear about your insenstive in-laws, you can't do right for doing wrong you're trying to have another one with IVF, what more do they want from you   Hope your cold gets better

*Justine B* - don't get me started, after my ET, I came outside the hosp to see 3 women all in dressing gowns, all looking 8 / 9 months PG all smoking!! My god, here's all us deciding what supplements to take, how to sit, whether or not to hoover ... anything to increase our chances and then there's this lot outside puffing away .... makes me so angry. Enough ranting ... good luck with your humira hun  

*Sezy* - Bet you can't wait to meet your little girl, you're so blessed, best of luck

*D Yellowcar* -   for your next TX. Don't blame for you keeping it a secret, I've only told a handful, nobody in work, not even my sister, I can understand cos it's less pressure everyone asking how its going ... good luck x

Well ..... I'm 8 days into my 2ww, and yes it's as bad as everyone says, talk about emotional, when jabbing you've got a routine something you're aiming for, now there's nothing more you can do. Most days I've been really really positive convinced itsy and bitsy are comfortable in there, but the next I've been thinking this is where it all goes wrong, my cycle was quite positive but so are other people's but ends in BFN

I've been getting AF pains, convinced AF is gonna come, so been on knicker watch!! But evidently everyone ges that, but Friday Googled .... I know it's a bad thing ... why embryos don't stick ?.. well I was so depressed went into loads of stuff about there being a further 3 stages, I thought OMG and said only 10% works in IVF ... was so down ... had a little cry. I know what you're going to say ... leave Google alone and make good use of it by looking for where you can buy orange knickers  but you can't help it!!

Went to accupuncturist yesterday who cheered me up saying that accupuncture increases chances, then I went off to buy my wedding dress!! that cheered me up, I know I'll feel like my life will be empty without a baby, so trying to cheer myself up. Haven't set a date btw, was going to be Sept but using money on IVF, more important.

I keep asking DP whether he thinks itsy and bitsy are still in there and he says yes, but I really want them to be, prob our last chance. Oh got letter from hosp from on Fri to say that got 3 in the freezer  Back to work tomorrow having a lovely relaxing week at home with DP - he's damaged his ligaments in ankle, so it was really nice being off together. Just worried about all the stress I'll be going into, major project, new job, high expectations and they've alreay been let down by someone else for last 6 months, so I've got a lot to prove 

Sorry to sound so negative, Good luck to all you lovely ladies and hello to anyone I've forgotten 
Ali xx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Ali Cat, thanks hon   I am all better now, Please dont give up now there is always hope you must stay strong and keep up your PMA, SENDING YOU SOME MORE               , come on itsy and bitsy stick and hatch    , keep up the accupuncture it will relax you, so worth the money. Congrats on 3 frosties (  sibling time   ), come on hon stay positive  

Reb thanks hon  , headache all gone now, was a killer though, can take parectomol, but not worth taking wanted Extra Hard pain killer plus  , my Dh hAS been running me a bath every night, with candles, usually I am shower person, only have baths when going through tx, are relaxing . How are you feeling, hope everything is going smoothly  

Hope 25, thank you  , please stay positive and listen to your DH, stop worrying about your tennant for a while, leave it to dh to do the worrying,Stay positive and keep up the PMA, 4 embies is still fantastic,  come on Hope  , hang in there, sending PMA to you           ,

Lindz,   , have pm you  


Hi Jo, Poppy,hopex3,Giatoo, Kizzy, sezy,kuki,justine,nvb,hopingx, wishing you all a lovely sunday evening  

Lots of love Sarah   to you all


----------



## jo_11

Hey ladies,

Sarah Essex:  All the very best for EC tomorrow.  Do let us know how you get on, when you get a chance... obv not expecting you to start getting on t’internet in the recovery room   

Reb:  I don’t really know how the whole pg thing works but I would’ve thought you’d get a MW before now, no??

Lindz:  Sorry that AF arrived (the witch), but fabulous news on the 7 on your AFC!  It sounds like the start of a positive cycle to me   I don’t even want to know who does your scans at the Lister... I’ll be thinking differently about jumping up for my scans now!!    

Hope25:  Oh blimey, there is a lot on that plate of yours isn’t there?  I know it’s easier said than done, but you have to be 100% focussed on your cycle, so please offload onto DH.  Like you said, he’s done his bit!  As for the lodger, she’s still going to be there after the 2ww, so just lock her in a box in your mind, and hid the key until after OTD (if only you could really lock her in a box, that would be nice, but I suspect it’s illegal.  

Ali Cat:  Oh my, you could’ve practically been writing about me when you talked about your wedding.  I know I talk about DH but he’s actually my fiancé.  We’ve been engaged for yonks now, and he keeps asking when we’re actually going to get married but seeing as I’m imminently going to be pg (ahem), it’s just not happened.  And, although I really want to be married, it does come a poor second to having a baby.  I know that sounds awful but I really do want to marry him.  What we’ve decided is that we’ll have two more goes with my eggs, and if it’s two BFNs, then we’re going to get married later in the year, and go to DE after the wedding.  Oh, and I’m embarrassed to say that I’ve bought my dress too (gotta get your priorities right!!).  So, did you get your dress?  What’s it like??  Well done on getting this far through your 2ww btw; I HATE that part of the cycle, so I really feel for you.  Do you have the time off?  When’s OTD??  Sorry, questions, questions!!

Hi to everyone else; hope you’ve all had good weekends.

AFM, I seem to be getting some symptoms after the humira, which I’m rather excited about (saddo that I am!).  I’ve got a little ulcer on my tongue and it feels like my tongue’s been burnt (which is a v common humira thing), and I also had a verruca come up on my foot (which has been bazooka’ed now I hasten to add)... all makes me think that my immune system is coming down, woo hoo (fingers crossed).

Jo
x


----------



## Ali Cat

*Sarah Essex 10* - Thanks for all the   . Same back at ya     for tomorrow's EC, best of luck

Jo-11 - Glad to hear we're in the same boat, yes we've been putting it off for ages, or planning trips, then not being able to do IVF, pushing everything back. So I have felt quite positive taking this step to do IVF in the end. Would love to have another go (of course this one is going to work!!  ) but we'll see, it's all about money at the end of the day. But yes totally agree with you that a baby is well more important than wedding, we both know how we feel about each other and know that we will get married at some stage.

So glad you've got your dress too, you see contingencies and things to make you happy that's what is needed. Yes I've got it, it's a Maggie Sottero one, lacey ... I think it's absolutely gorgeous!!

Yes been off for last 2 weeks, it felt like it was my only defence (to say I was having 2 weeks leave)when they gave me this project, or cocked up project, it was all very sudden just when I didn't need it, so it's been lovely being off, so glad I did it. First week I was at hosp on Mon, Wed (EC), Fri and Sat and just had this week to relax. My OTD is on Fri 4th Feb, but I'm not going to do it until the next day, don't want to go straight into work after it.

So what is your dress like?

Good luck with the humira, is it a drug to help with your immunities, not sure, that's why I haven't joined in with that part of the thread, hope it works for you though  

Goodnight


----------



## jo_11

Ali Cat:  If you were cycling at the Lister, your OTD would be 2 Feb (14 dpec)... not that I'm trying to persuade you to test early or anything    The maggie Sottero dresses are lovely; which style??  The dress I've got... I can't remember who it's by but it's an American make... is completely plain and is in diamond white, strapless and v fitted and then kicks out just below the knee in a fishtail; I've even got a petticoat for underneath for optium kicky-outness   I figured that as the dress took so long to get ordered in (6 months!), I'd best get that first, and then everything else can be done quite quickly if needs be... that's my excuse anyway!  The dress is in but I haven't been for a fitting yet.  I loved going to choose it (took my GBF to help!), and trying on all the styles; lots of fun


----------



## dyellowcar

Morning ladies,

Lindz - sorry your AF did come and you weren't anytning else. We have so many ways of convincing ourselves! Well done on follicle count tho that is a good number!

Hope25 - Bless you feeling low. I think it's a side effect from the anaesthisia/ trigger. I remember being in the doldrums after EC. AS for tenants, ARGH! Nightmare... she ain't gonna change and bloody DSS paying direct to claimant instead of the landlord is ridiculous! Can they not see if someone was hard up and had a lovely cheque for thousands of pounds they may not pay their rent! Rant over! But sweetie, concentrate on yourself and forthcoming ET. Nothing is going to change on the tenant front in the next few weeks and you need to be positive now and during 2WW. Sending you big hugs    

Sarahessex10 - pleased your headache has subsided. Sounds like your DH is lovely and caring for you. All the best for ET today.   

Ali-cat - you're over half way into your 2ww, which is great! Sounds like the knicker watch has hit you big time! Next you'll be patrolling the super market looking for HPT and buying them by the dozen!  There should be a practical hand book handed out by the clinic of the real side effects of IVF!

This is my version;

1 Work out dates on calender
2 Buy supplements
3 Re check dates and highlight clashes with social life, i.e not attending friend's christening while stimming!
4 Re-check dates and inform partner ( they'll need several reminders as they always forget)
5 Wish for early AF so can get on with it  ( altho this will affect dates and partner has only just started to get used to ones you gave earlier)
6 Panic cos AF is late - buy HPT - just in case!
7 AF arrives  - countdown begins
8 Begin down reg - buy masses of parcetamol and water for headaches
9 Wait for AF
10 Begin stimming - more water and paracetamol plus hot water bottle for lining. Feel like an crazy woman.
11 Numerous trips to clinc for scans - panic over whether enough follies/ size etc.
12 EC - watch phone like a hawk for news of fertilisation
13 Spend 3 -5 days praying for embies to survive/ grow
14 ET - walk like a robot out of clinc and be careful of no sudden moves - don't want them to drop out!
15 Feet up and paracetamol for AF style pains
16 Panic with every visit to toilet
17 Knicker watch begins!
18 Scan every chemist/ supermarket shelf for best/ cheap HPT
19 Buy HPT and use way before OTD and feel disappointed and low
20 OTD but drank too much night before and been awake since 2 dying for the loo!

Obviously this is my version of events but it's not what they tell you to expect. I'm sure many ladies could add to this version! It is only meant for a giggle!

Much love to all.
Di
XXX


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,
Cold but a beautiful morning. Sunshine!!! Love it!!

Sezy, thank you so much.. One of these bad days I might take your offer and PM you.. Working on it very hard to get rid off these nasty unhappy feelings.. How are you today? 

Ali-cat, keep that PMA going.. You are nearly there..     

Dyellowcar, love the list!!!  

Sarah, good luck for friday!  

Kukixx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Hope25, I know exactly what you mean about difficult tenants. I have the same problem all the time.  The law seems to be on the side of the tenant and not the landlord.  My main beef though is that my brother and I work together and he's of no support to me at all. The fact that he doesn't help out much in difficult situations stresses me out.

Lindz, well done on your follie count.  Sending you lots of PMA.

AliCat, look after yourself and good luck on 2ww.

SarahEssex, good luck on test date.  Fingers and toes crossed for you.

Jo, as always you'e a minefull of info and thanks Poppy40 for answeing my PM.

Finally, Dyellowcar, a list that we all follow (apart from knicker watching for me!)

To those who are due their little bundles of joy, I love reading your posts, it gives me great joy to know that our time will come and soon, x


----------



## kizzymouse

Carnivaldiva - that is such a nice thing to say    I am praying for all you lovely ladies that you get your own miracles    

It definitely takes strength and perserverance ( look at me - 9th attempt!!)


----------



## MCD

Hi just looking for some support -I'm 44, first IVF, only had two eggs but both fertilised and were transferred Wed 19th Jan. (both top grade) So with odds of 0.5% to get to this stage, we're lucky, and we have bucked the trend.  But I am so anxious now.

I don't know if how I feel is normal? Hot flushes, feeling AF on her way cause have lower stomach pains, brown spotting (tiny clot) on Sunday, - but thats it. No nausea, no sore boobs.  Feel i could cry though!

I so desperately want to be pregnant, and i am so afraid that my test on Wed will be negative.

Anyone else in the over 40 band in their tww?


----------



## carnivaldiva

Hi MCD,

We're all over 40 on this thread and several are expecting.

I'm 44 too and I'm going to try again soon.  Two eggs are good and they both fertilised.  It only takes one to get preggers!!!

It's normal to be nervous and anxious.  If you weren't, I think that would be abnormal. 

Take care and let us know how the ET goes.


----------



## MCD

i'm so glad i've found this site!!! i was going out of my mind!!!


----------



## carnivaldiva

Sorry MCD, didn't realise you were on 2ww.  Good luck and most importanlty try and keep calm and stress free


----------



## kizzymouse

MCD - Hi hunny    I don't want to get your hopes up but these are symptoms I had on 2WW ( BFP    )

Felt like I had the flu - so tired and hot
AF type cramps
One incidence of brown spotting 2 days past my 5 day blast transfer
Didn't feel sick or have sore boobs ( that started about week 5-6 )
Peeing in the middle of the night
Funny dreams
Aversions to food/drink I normally liked and having funny cravings for stuff I normally didn't like!!
Emotional - up one minute down the next ( and crying over nothing! )

Good luck


----------



## MCD

kizzymouse, first up congrats on your imminent arrival! I've been sitting on the sofa all day -i am so tired! I really hope it comes off for me, but I know our chances are small.

I HAVE had the hot flushes -thought i was coming down with something but was really hot last night.

Thanks for your reply, I', let you know the outcome Wednesday.


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi ladies thank you for all your pma well wishes, EC went very well 4  eggs, so surprised, don't know how that happened as only had 2 follies and a  fat cyst, truly a miracle, thank you God , over the moon,   for good fertilization now  

Hi Lindz, thanks for messages, hope your follies are super healthy and big     

Jo,   thank you went so well, far better than I could of ever hoped for, Glad you hars ppy with weird side effects, I had to have my verruca burnt off at Doc's hurt like hell, hope bazooka sorts yours 

Ali cat, thank you  , hope your pma is restored, just in case     , all the very best for the 5th  

Dyellow thank you, DH has his moments, allowed him beer tokens for being reasonably good for this cycle, apart from sneaky cigarette, love the ivf side effects,   oh so true, very funny  

kuki thanks  , you sound much happier, good the sunshine has brightened your day  

Kizzy  9 attempts you are one determined lady

mcd hi and welcome congrats on being pupo, hope the 2ww brings you joy, all the very best


----------



## poppy40

Just a quickie to say congrats Sarah Essex on 4 eggs - that's amazing news!!!    for great fertilisation over the next few days! Will have to tell my cons about that one on Weds when I will no doubt get the 'poor response' prediction speech once again 

Will catch up properly tom. xx


----------



## Ali Cat

Hi Ladies

Jo-11 - That's strange about OTD, I thought it would be 14 days after ET?  Think I will stick to Sat, but you don't know how tempted to test sooner!! The dress is called Mirabella, I think it looks better on the real brides "Maggie Brides" than it does on the model.  Think mine will need taking up a bit at the bottom, it's lovely and lacey and graduates into tuile at the bottom, need to get a hoop for it oh and a veil ... at some point.  Your dress sounds gorgeous, I'm not slim enough to get away with a fish tail, it is lovely trying them all on though, the first time I went I went with MIL she loved it, it was a shock to see me in the mirror .... it just looked like a bride!!  

DYellowCar - You are so right I will be getting loads of HPTs!!    I absolutely loved your version of the side effects of IVF!! Fantastic, laughed out loud     read it out to DP and he was quite amused too!!  You are so right, we're all the same .... all going through the same thing and doing the same crazy things  

Kuki - Thanks for the    really need it at the mo  

Carnival Diva - Thanks for the good luck and give you brother a clip around the ear and tell him you need him

MCD - I'm also on my 2ww, as Carnival Divasays it's normal to be anxious and nervous.... which I most definitely am!!    for BFP on Wednesday for you   

My symptoms are heavy boobs, AF pains, very thirsty all the time, quite tired and a bit of pinkish /brownish spotting today for 1st time.  Phoned DP to tell him about spotting, he was so upset, came home we just hugged, sure AF is gonna come   had a little cry, but then read about spotting being a good thing ...... and we perked up again convinced itsy and bitsy are still there ..... talk about roller coaster. 


Sarah Essex 10  - Well done on your 4 eggs .... that's fantastic, you must be so pleased!!  That fat cyst ended up being a good omen!!    hope they get jiggy!!  

Hello to the rest of you lovely ladies .... see I've learnt my lesson, keep up to date each day it's easier!!


----------



## hopehopehope

sarahessex and Ali cat - well done on your bumper crops!!

FYI I have  baseline scan on Thursday, if all ok will come off pill and start stimming next Tue/wed - eek  

DH slightly improved, but still not ideal. Must just put up and shut up till not on hormonal rollercoaster.


----------



## Beazie

Hi !

So good to see I'm no alone, even better to read  the success stories for over 40  

I'm 43 (44 in a few month) and hoping to start first IVF at ARGC in February after a MS (natural BFP) and a cancelled cycle at LWC last year (one huge mature follicle, switched to IUI, BFN).  We were told to consider ED at LWC, I'm not against it but I feel I need to have one try with my own eggs before I can move to ED.  

We chose ARGC because of they success rate and the fact that they check everything, leave little to chance and customize their TX to their patients, we can only afford one cycle at ARGC, so this is our last shot at using own eggs. I ask myself if I'm not being stubborn and unrealistic, throwing our money away   

I'm currently doing the monitoring cycle, I'm on day 21 and no ovulation, the clinic says to come back on day 1 next cycle for an hormone profile and decide if I can start TX. I don't know what to make of this, DH says I shouldn't be negative, everybody keeps telling me the same, but it's hard not to worry and doubt.

xx


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi everyone!

LousianaLise - Welcome!

Dyellowcar - I don't think it's weird keeping your cycle a secret, I have done the same, apart from my boss at work who has to know, plus everyone on FF of course!  Love your list by the way,   I think fertility clinics should hand out a list like that just so we know what really to expect!

GIAToo - You are a stronger person than I am to pluck up the courage to go for DE.  I just haven't been able to come to terms with that yet... at least not while they can still get eggs out of me!  Wishing you loads of luck. 

Jo_11 - I take back everything I said about the Stepford nurses at the Lister as the one I had on Friday was lovely!  Thanks for the info on supplements at Boots - I am horrified to know that they add things like caffeine - it's the last thing I need when trying to get pregnant!  Sounds like the humira's doing its job... if it has worked does it mean you can start your cycle soon?

Hope25 - Congrats on 5 eggs fertilising - fantastic news... I'm crossing my fingers for your embies.  Are they taking them to blasts?

Poppy40 & Justineb - I'm also with you on the unhealthy people getting pregnant so easily.  There's a woman who uses the Centre I work for who is pregnant with twins and is going to have them taken into care as soon as they are born as she is a heroin addict.  Life is so unfair.   

Reb363 - OmG... weeing over the consultant!  I feel so much better now!

Alicat - Keep off the evil Google!  If I remember correctly there is a survey on FF somewhere that says about 80% of women get AF symptoms during 2ww.  Lets hope it's a sign of Itsy and Bitsy snuggling in.

Carnivaldiva - I agree that it's lovely to read about success stories, if there were no BFP posts on here it would hardly be worth trying would it!

Hi MCD - I'm a similar age to you as I'm 44 in a few weeks.  Stimming at the moment and looking at EC next week sometime (that's providing I get there!).  Good luck for your 2ww.

Sarah Essex - More congrats on your 4 eggies!  Well done hun. 

Hopehopehope - Wishing you best of luck for your scan on Thursday, and glad that your DH is behaving himself!

Hi Beazie - Welcome to the thread.  Fingers crossed your monitoring cycle goes to plan and you can start stimming soon.  Sounds like you've gone to the right place, I decided against ARGC and went to the Lister instead, but only because my FSH has not always been under 10!

Hi and good luck to everyone else. xxx

AFM - I don't listen to my own advice and have been torturing myself with Google again to see how number of antral follicles relate to eggs collected, and of course it can be more or less which I know anyway!  Why oh why do I do it?!  I guess I'm just so worried that I won't respond to treatment as I can't feel anything happening in my ovaries yet.  Getting really nervous about Wednesday's scan... I just pray that my follies have grown.

Lindz xxx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Good to see that there are new members and that I'm not the only 44er!!

Mum goes back home Thursday.  I'm going to miss her company.  She's tidied uop my food cupboards, the airing cupboard and sorted through my kitchen drawers.


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning ladies,

LousianaLise and Beazie, welcome to thread.. Wishing lots and lots of luck..


Carnivaldiva, I would love that too. Wish my mum could come to UK.. She is scared of flying so never been to Uk. I have been in UK for nearly 21 years and never had her over here.. We are hoping for her to come over in 2012 before I go back to work.. We will use trains and bus from Istanbul to London. Going to be nightmare but got to be done.. My sister will travel with her. Going to be mega expensive.. But will be lovely to her here.. Well at least when you have your little darling/s your mum can come over and help with things..  

Lindz, so sad about the lady who is expecting twins.. Poor children.. I can be so cruel and say they should not allow her to have kids.. She should be jabed so she does not ovulate.. I know it is disgusting to say this but I honestly think there are so many people like that who has to be banned to have sex/kids.. So upsetting..  Happy note; your eggs will be doing fine you will see tom..   

Hope25, any news on embies? 

Ali Cat and Jo, dresses sounds gorgeous..

Felt miserable yesterday but today a bit better.. Started my diet today. See how it goes... I don't think I am going to be ready for april this rate.. I might have to leave it till summer for my FET.. Want to be happy and content before I try my little precious frozen darlings... We are thinking to go to Portugal for a week in May. First ever holiday we will have since we started IVF game... MIL has a little cottage close to Lisbon.. We thought we go there and just chill for a week. 3 of us before we come four!   Dream on!! Hey we have to right...

Hope today is full of great news who are waiting for some..   

Love to you all. 
Kukixx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi ladies, bad news for me. only one was mature, fertilized abnormally, end of the road for me and own eggs, devastated, thanks for all your support, wishing you all the very best


----------



## carnivaldiva

SarahEssex so sorry to hear your news      .
Wait for your follow up consulatation before you make any hasty decisions. 

Take care x


----------



## kizzymouse

Sarah    If you need any advice or someone to talk to regarding donor tx - feel free to PM me


----------



## Mish3434

Sarah, Sorry to see your sad news hun      look after yourself hun       

Shelley xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Oh Sarah. I am so sorry.. We are here when/if you want to chat..      Kukixx


----------



## alexine

Sarah I'm really sorry to hear your news.     I very heavy blow after an exhausting tx.
Take care of yourself,
xxA


----------



## Lulu-belle

SARAH - big      from me too. I remember how horribly final it felt when we got the call from the clinic that nothing had even fertilised.  Everyone is right though you need to sit back and take some time out from it all before running into any decisions.  If after consideration you still feel that OE is not going to be an option - dont view it as the end of the road but rather the beginning of another avenue.  Just take some time out first to look after you and pamper yourself a bit.


----------



## Beazie

Sarah Essex, so sorry about the bad news, lots of     
Take your time, look after your self,  wait to the follow up consultation, whatever decision you take it will be a better informed one,  you'll know a little bit more about yourself and your body, as Lulu-belle says it's not the end of the road  xxx


----------



## poppy40

Sarah - I'm so sorry, take care hun    xxx


----------



## hope25

Sarah...     ...so many of us have to wait a further 2weeks before we get the bfn...its the only consolation I can offer...Iam so sorry...had a very similar journey myself this cycle but with it dragging on to day5  before given the bad news...its hear wrenching...i am with you on this hunny....look after yourself...look at all the positives in your life and take time to get your emotions straight before deciding on the next step...take care hun


----------



## hopehopehope

Sarah - am gutted for you - i am on my last 
OE and ready (though DH isn't ) for DE in April. 
PM me if you fancy having a chat about it - there
are lots of us in a similar situaion at the mo xx



Hope25 - will check on the Lister thread - what's happened to you 5??


----------



## Ali Cat

Sarah - I'm so sorry hun, you must be heartbroken, there is nothing any of us can say to make this pain go away, but as all the girls have said it's not necessarily the end of the road.  Sending you lots of virtual        and lots of  .  You know we're all here for you and we'll listen, when you're ready to talk xxxxx


----------



## hopehopehope

ALi good luck for Friday/Saturday - i can't believe you had such a fab repsonce and frosties - you are the only lady our age i know who got frosties!!! I think you have good eggs


----------



## jo_11

Sarah Essex:  Oh sweetheart, I’m so very, very sorry about your news.  This whole ttc stuff totally sucks sometimes, doesn't it?  It just doesn't seem fair at all.  How was DH's sample; are they sure it's the eggs?  I know it will all feel very raw at the moment, but we're all here, when you're ready... or even if you're not ready but you just want to sound off.  Take care of yourself and your DH.  xxx


----------



## jo_11

Ladies,

Hi, I hope you’re all well.

Again, Sarah E, I’m so sorry.  I’d just written this long post, then saw your news, so I wanted to acknowledge that separately.  I hope you don’t think it’s clumsy of me to now post a big update.  

Ali Cat:  The Lister always ask you to test 14 dpec.  It is earlier than most clinics but I’ve not known anyone not have their correct result on this date.  AFM, I’ve only ever made it as far as 12 dpec before, so never made OTD before… still, I’ll be on the heavy-duty gestone next cycle; scary!  Your dress sounds divine; I’ve just had a Google and it looks divine too (Maggie bride version).  I need to get a veil too (Catholic ‘must’ apparently), oh and have a fitting I guess, although I measured the exact same size as the dress they buy in, so I’m assuming it won’t need much alteration (apart from length), so I’ll need to get some shoes first.  Ooo, more shopping, how lovely!  

Kuki:  A holiday and a bit of a diet sounds just the ticket to get you prepped for your FET.  How lovely.  

Dyellowcar:  Loving the guide to IVF; hilarious!  I’d def add in (for me) more working out of dates (including 12 wk, 20 wk and birth), star sign of LO (and Googling that and your compatibility as a Mum), looking up maternity clothes online, extra knicker watch, prodding (.)(.) unnecessarily in the office, adding to/deleting from existing list of baby names.  Us, mad?  Noooooo!

MCD:  Welcome to the mad house!  It’s so very difficult to symptom spot isn’t it?  As I said to my DH last cycle; it’s about as easy as ignoring someone when they have a gun held against your temple.  Only one more sleep ‘til testing!!  Best of luck.  

Carnivaldiva:  When are you cycling again, did you decide?  And I second Ali; a good clip round the ear of that bro of yours I think is in order.

Hopex3:  Woo hoo on baseline scan; v exciting.  Glad H is now more of a DH again; it may very well be down to the hormonal rollercoaster (hope DH is holding on tightly for the next few loop the loops!).  

Beazie:  Welcome to the thread.  Fair enough that you want another try with OE before heading to DE; us too.  I wouldn’t worry about no ovulation; as long as your hormone profile’s fine, the drugs will control all.  I’m going for a consult at ARGC too, assuming I get a bloomin’ appt date soon!  We put in our app two weeks’ ago.

Lindz:  Glad you had a lovely nurse at the Lister, the staff generally are v nice, I like it there a lot.  Re humira, I need my second shot (plus intralipids) on 11 Feb, and then re-test my TH1:TH2 levels three weeks’ later.  Assuming all OK then, I’m ready to roll.  I have everything crossed for your scan tomorrow… I’d tell you to keep off Google but, erm, it’s not like I practice what I was about to preach, so I won’t!

Hi to Kuki, Reb, Kizzy, Sexy Sezy, Poppy, Justine, JoJo, Hope25, Louisiana, GIAToo and anyone I’ve missed.

AFM, no news at the mo, so nothing much to report.

Jo
x


----------



## nvb

Hi ladies...BFN for me.
Tested early as we go away on holiday on Thursday and I don't want to take the drugs with me unnecessarily. Tested 8dp3dt as at this stage with my DE BFP I had had 3 positive tests and loads of symptoms (burping, pee'ing, insomnia, cramping). This was a definite negative and I have no symptoms so I believe the test    Knew it was slim to no chance so it's not like I wasn't expecting it. I have stopped the pessaries and clexane (not sad to see the back of that clexane...those jabs 'kin hurt!) so will wait for AF now. I have had a gurgly stomach and have been clumsy as hell for the past few days and these are very definite signs for me that AF is on her way. My clinic make you test 12dp3dt anyway (some clinics make you wait 17 days.....why   )
Feeling very angry and bitter and like my hopes and dreams are slipping out of my grasp. Think I need to make a counselling appointment as even my mum says she can sense the bitterness seeping out of my pores!    I just feel it's so unfair.

Sorry for the me post  xxx


----------



## jo_11

nvb: First off, do NOT apologise for a 'me' post; it is totally and utterly your right. I'm so sorry... I'd say test again on OTD but IKWYM, you just 'know'. Hopefully you'll be able to have time out (from ttc and life in general) whilst you're away. Going anywhere nice? We'll all be here for you, whenever you're ready. Most (all?) Of us know what that bitter disappointment is like. xxx


----------



## poppy40

Hi nvb - so sorry hun  - really worth testing on OTD though. I didn't get sore (.)(.) and a BFP until 10dp3dt with my FET so you never know  .

Good luck to the PUPO ladies - we desperately need some lovely news on here at the moment   

Hi to everyone - got my f/up tomorrow so trying to sort out all my questions into something coherent.

Is anyone currently doing long protocol (or planning one)? Not sure whether to push for SP given I'm a poor responder - my clinic tend to always recommend LP? Would be interesting to see if anyone else is actually doing LP on here at the moment? 

Take care everyone - think we all need a big     xx


----------



## alexine

Perhaps some of us are unfamiliar specifically with the disappointment of not getting to ET or BFN, but I do believe we are all familiar with the bitter disappointment involved in resolving our infertility....whatever that may mean to each of us personally. It's a very hard road.
Sending lots of      to you fab ladies.
xxxA


----------



## justineb

Sarah & NVB, really gutted to read your posts....am really sad for you both and sending you lots of virtual hugs   

Try to allow yourselves the space and time you need and also try to do some little things to pamper yourselves.

JustinebXXX


----------



## ~Lindz~

Sarah - I still can't believe your news, especially after yesterday.  I am gutted for you.  Please PM me if you need someone to talk to.  

Nvb - So sorry for your BFN.   It does seem very early so are you sure it's not worth waiting a couple more days just in case?

Hope25 - Are you and your embies ok? Not more bad news I hope.

Poppy - I'm doing a microdose version of the LP which is supposed to be good for poor responders - 20mcg of Buserelin/Suprecur once a day instead of the usual 100mcg 4 times a day.  Will let you know tomorrow whether it has got me more follies or not!

Love to everyone else and praying for some good news soon.

Lindz xxx


----------



## carnivaldiva

NVB, so sorry to hear your news     You'll know what's best for you to do, but maybe you should test again?

Take care and try and pamper yourself and take solace from you partner while away.


----------



## Kuki2010

Nvb,
I am sorry that it is BFN at 8dp3dt. But it is still early. I can only tell you what happened to me on my No.2 ICSI. I start testing day 7 up.. And was negative till day 11. Day 11 was BFP a faint one. Than Day 12 in the morning was negative again. And Day 12 I had my blood test. And it was positive. HCG was 52.. So it is still early to test and to know for sure... Althought I lost the baby in 7+3. My doc said he had 2 ladies who started theri pregnancies like this and they were both in early 20 weeks.. For signs.. Well every pregnancy is different and all the signs do varies.. In my twin pregnancy I did have no signs till week 6(1st ICSI).. None whats so ever..Sening you lots of     ... We are here for you when ever you want to talk.. 
Love. KUkixx


----------



## Daisychain1985

Morning ladies thank you so much for all your lovely messages, very much appreciated. You have all made me feel a bit better, I will wait a little while but 90% sure will go down donor road, if money was no option I would go with own eggs again, but sadly no funds left, my lovely parents and husbands Dad have paid for the 3 private goes, just cant accept any more money from them as they are all pensioners, makes me sad I have had their money and nothing to show for it, just getting fatter and more bitter  
Thank you lovely ladies, I will be back in a little while, all the very best of luck to you all, come on pupo ladies   , come on ladies growing follies   

Nvb    that you are wrong , keep testing      to you


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Sarah

I sympathise with the money situation. that was the primary driver in us moving to DE too. I look at it this way though - somewhere out there is a little egg destined for us - to be nurtured and cared for and to become a part of our life. That baby will know no difference and will be just as much a part of our lives as an OE baby. Maybe there is a purposeful pattern to the way things unfold sometimes. 
Does that sound loopy?


----------



## kizzymouse

Lulu - great way of putting it - not loopy at all - I love it!!   

NVB - could be too early hunny - some ladies take awhile to build up enuff HCG for urine test - I tested +ve on 8dp5dt - so you could just be early xxxxx    

Sarah - have just pm'd you hunny   

Big hello to everyone else!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MCD

Hi all, first of all huge thanks for your  kind words -its kept me going through this agony, knowing that so many of you understand what this is like.

Its mixed news from me.  I had cramping, then quite severe pain on Monday night.  I rang the clinic Tues morning as i had brown wispy strands and some staining. 

They told me to keep going, do what I had been doing, pessaries etc until testing today.

I tested this morning -it was positive, but the faintest positive you've ever seen! almost not there!  what worried me was the loss of blood -bright red, watery blood, after taking the test.  

rang the clinic again, they said keep going, and test again on Friday.

I'm so worried, there was so much blood! It has stopped now but how could I still be pregnant?


----------



## Beazie

Hello,

*Nvb * why don't you wait a few more days and test at the clinic, as many people at FF can testify HPT are not always accurate in early days, I know you said the jabs are painful but the drugs might help if there is anything in there maybe, you never know, there is nothing to loose  

*Sarah *good to know you are feeling a little bit better, I can understand how you feel about your relatives but they probably don't see it that way themselves, you are a fighter and one determined lady after 4 cycles in 2 years. Ask for a counselling session when you go to the follow up consultation, I think it's usually included in the TX; I had one at LWC after BFN last year and found it helpful, you can discuss your feelings about DE with them.  

*Lindz, Kuki2010, Jo_11* thank you very much for your welcome, I'm so glad I found this thread and plugged the courage to register and join in.

*Jo_11* thanks for reassurance re. no ovulation, I googled a bit and I could see is not a big issue. Hope you get your app. soon, I sent the form to ARGC on 22/10 and also sent them an email to let them know, I got a confirmation email on 01/11 for first consultation on 30/11. I didn't do the monitoring cycle in Dec. because we were abroad.

*kizzymouse * thanks for staying in this thread and sharing your experience, can I contact you if I ever need info on DE ?

*Ali & MCD* good luck girls, got all my fingers crossed for you  Try to take it easy, easier said than done, I know.

AFM - I did an OPK today and I'm ovulating, I was told at the scan app. that it was going to be a long cycle as the dominant folli was small, it seems they were right. Hopefully that means I have less chance to have a cyst and I can start TX this month.

All the best,
Bea


----------



## Ali Cat

Was sooo convinced I was PG last night, I was so happy just had a feeling, so tempted to do pee stick this morning, but didn't.  Got bright red blood this afternoon!! Come home from work


----------



## MCD

Hi Ali Cat, my thoughts are with you.  Thought I was pg, tested, I was (just!!) for all of ten minutes and then the bleeding started.  Is there anythin that we can do -lie down, put your feet up, to stop this, or slow it down? i thought AF couldnt come until ou stopped the progesterone? But this feels and looks like my Aunty to me!


----------



## Beazie

MCD & Ali - I saw your post just after I posted mine. 

MCD I have little experience of 2ww, just once after IUI, but to me the positive HPT result is good news, specially before your OTD, the cramping might be due to the drugs, also they say is normal to have pre-period cramps symptoms in very early pregnancy, and I heard of implantation bleeding, as the clinic advised you, keep going, only a few days to go   

Ali - I'm so sorry sweetheart . Are you sure is AF, are you not due to test till Friday ?    

Bea xxx


----------



## MCD

I know, but its counter-intuitive -you're bleeding but thats supposed to be a good thing?

I just cant help worrying.


----------



## Beazie

MCD I hope I could be of more help     my experience is through reading and friends only, it's possible to have some bleeding and still be pregnant and I think it's completely normal to worry, I'd be just the same if I was in your situation. My only piece of advice is to wait, as they say in these threads you are PUPO, lots of     I was really hoping for you and Ali to bring good news, I hope it's still possible, more    

xxx
Bea


----------



## carnivaldiva

On my first attempt of IVF I tested early and got BFP, tested a few days later and it was negative.  Clinic told me to be patient and retest on correct date, I did and it was BFP.  I knbow that prob doesn't help MCD, but like Beazie says, we just have to do what the clinic advises us to do.

AliCat, I'm so sorry.  This whole process is an up and down roller coaster.   

Lulu, your words ring true.  DE babies are our children, just as if it had been OE   Not even sure if I'll do OE, sorely tempted to move onto DE straight away.  If I do do OE I'll have to draw the line under that attempt if it doesn't go to plan and move onto DE.  It's the end result that's important.

Kizzymouse, take it easy and thank you for your support for us still on the journey . x


----------



## MCD

thank you so much.  I'll keep you posted. x


----------



## kizzymouse

Beazie - yes of course you can ask me anything about donor    

Ali cat - I am praying it's not AF for you   

MCD - my hpt was faint the first time - almost couldn't see it - that was with cheapie ones - clear blue non digi and digi were better.
You can still bleed and be pregnant - I had red blood at 6 weeks. Only a blood test will really reveal the truth I'm afraid    

Oh I really feel for all you pupo ladies going thru this - I remember myself how awful it is   
Big hugs and positive thoughts for all


----------



## poppy40

Ali Cat & MCD - really  that your embies are sticking & AF isn't on its way. Its so stressful  

Sarah Essex - I'm so sorry . I know what you mean about the bitterness, I feel like I'm turning in a right old hag. I found a lovely bit on Agate's immune FAQ about DE 'Even if you have a donor egg baby, your body will have a huge effect on that baby's temperament and health etc before the baby is even born. Although our genes make a big contribution to our baby's temperament and health, what also matters is which genes are switched on and switched off - and the pregnancy (and early childhood) environment makes a big difference to which genes are switched on and switched off. This is called epigenetics. Accordingly, when your baby is born, he will genuinely be the product of the father's sperm, the donor's egg and your uterine environment.'

Jo - how are you feeling now? Any more Humira after effects? I reckon you'd be a perfect assistant to Dr G - he must be rushed off his feet, would be worth helping out for some free treatment if nothing else 

Hope25 - how are you feeling?  those embies are sticking tight - there's so much embryologists don't know about what does & doesn't become a baby so  & 

Hope*3 - good luck for your scan tomorrow & stimms for next week

Beazie - hi, I'm quite new here too & everyone has been so lovely. I'm hoping to cycle in Feb too so we can keep each other company if not sane!

Kuki - how is your diet going? A holiday sounds perfect before you start tx again. I've got weight watchers weigh in tomorrow - argh!

nvb -  for a little miracle for you 

Hi to everyone else  & thanks CD & Lindz for the PMs.

Had follow up with cons today & had a bit of good news for once - my AMH came back at 8 - much better than anyone had expected so not all doom & gloom like it usually is. Going to try DHEA asap on her recommendation as she's seen some good results with a few of her patients recently.

Decided not to go down the immunes testing route after all. My NHS Trust won't look after preg ladies if they are having immunes tx so not practical to get maternity care elsewhere especially as I'm a bit high risk with heart prob which gets aggravated by preg and a few other issues. Don't think I dare take all those meds without my drs knowing - it would just be too risky.

Planning on starting LP next month - argh!!

Take care everyone xx


----------



## hope25

Jo-11...i am a bit envious hearing you talk dresses...its all going over my head...have not really done any clothes shopping since ttc...my whole life and ££ is consumed by ivf . Hope the humeira is going well.

Dyellowcar...thanx for your post...im glad i can blame the sinking feeling on something else...as for tenants..arggggggggggggggggggg....agree with you totally...which pleb in govt decided to make dss tenants postman for ££££'s to pass onto landlords...stupid stupid stupid  ..especially since my tenant actually submitted a forged contract claiming the full LHA allowance when my rent on the actual contract was £250 PER WEEK Less than she was claiming...they have opened the way for all this fraud...had to report her to the council and she got a telling off by the manager...my DH is due to go over to her place to try and salvage the devastation she has caused such a beautiful 5 bedroom victorian house...she has even changed the locks and attached 3 of her own locks completely destroying the wood work of the original victoran front door. The thing that makes me mad the most..she is older than me...but has managed to pop a baby out every year while i have been ttc ..and i know she does it to increase her benefits or bigger house allowance...also while us tax paying citizens get only £250 towards out child trust fund from the govt..this asylum seeking woman who has never contributed nor intends to contribute to the tax pot is given £1000 per each baby she pops out..the worse thing is she is not even hard up..she has used the HB to buy huge plasma tvs even though i gave her the house with 29inch tvs..but no..she wants 52 inch brand new ones...in each room!!!...hard up my ar$3...they all have peripheral incomes and properties abroad..she is somalian which i am sure some of you have guessed...the ones that fiddle the benefit system the most in the UK and laugh while doing it saying its like taking candy from a baby..you should read their somalian forums...its shocking  .deep breaths...must put her out of my mind. Also..we are so alike in our thinking...i have not told a soul except DH about ivf...had to rope dh in for his spermies...heeheh  but had no qualms about keeping it to myself...i dont think its important for anyone to know...espespcially if you never intend to tell your child that they are a result of ivf ..i dont have any problem with it but just incase the child does..i think its best not to tell..why complicate things...but it all depends on the situation..i may never get a child from ivf so its all very forward thinking so for the time being..i am keeping schtum...it will be my child...i will love it to bits..no one else needs to know the ins and outs (no pun intended  ) Loved your list of ivf things to do...it sounds just like me...hehehe

Carnivaldiva...i know hun...dealing with tenants is really stressfull...enough to give you a mc...thats why i am offloading on a very reluctant DH who likes to go to the office and come home and not deal with tenants at all...but i have insisted as ivf is paramount..and i am the incubator...must keep my internals optimun for the embies..try talking to your brother..does he know about your ivf journey..if not maybe you could make up another health issue that would encourage him to take over for a while. Good luck hun

MCD...big congrats on your BFP...everyones symptoms are different..but it sounds promising...i will be praying for you.   ..I am in my 2ww due to test next wednesday .....

Alicat...how is the 2ww madness...when will you be testing..is it this saturday..i know you are bleeding...have you upped your cyclogest or whatever progesterone support you were on...what does the clinic say re the blood...has the blood stopped now   ...all the v best hun

HHH...thnx for the pm...where will u be cycling....and will it be own eggs...all the best...will be rooting for you.

Beazie..welcome..i am 43 too and continiuing with my own eggs..,its not unrealistic of you...you even got pregnant naturally which is more than most of us ...and its not so uncommon to be a mother in your 40s...all the best...argc do have very good stats.

Lindz hunny...please dont stress about antral follicles...the important thing is that even if you produce one...it is THE one and is fully formed and without any defects that will affect fertilization or growth or implatation or or or or so many things....like reb said..she got 8 eggs one cycle but it was a BFN..but later she only got one and is now 20+ weeks preg with a bouncy boy...they advise not to take on any stress in the time up to ovulation..while the eggs are forming as it affects egg quality..so please...relax....only have smooth calming vibes and hormones course through your veins..no adrenalin...no stress.

Kuki...i too dream about going on holiday as a complete family of 4...am hoping our next holiday will make our dreams come true...your break in portugal sounds nice..i havent been but do plan to visit portugal one day...

Nvb  ....so sorry ...please dont despair...you still have time...you are only 41..it can happen...my friend got pregnant for the first time at 47 and gave birth to a healthy girl at 48...its possible..please dont give up hope.

Poppy40...i am on short agonist...i am not a poor responder and they wanted me to be on LP but i preferred the wham bham thank you maam of the short and didnt like the idea of DReg when i might be preg naturally (yeah dream on  )....i do well on the SP and would have thought at your age and being a poor responder they would automatically put you on the sp...ask them why specifically they think the sp might not be more suitable...because one protocol fits all does not work and if they have put you on LP because its simpler for them..then dont stand for it..esp if you are paying for results..not an easy life for them. Great result on your amh...my doc also recommended DHEA for our age group....Good luck hun...thanks for the hugs

Sarah...i am so happy to hear you are better now....its so hard to give up on OE...the £££ is a big factor..just wish they would increase the funding of ivf to 45 or atleast charge lower prices..or offer no pregnancy no charge...or BOGOF...or anything but the huge bills we have to deal with.

AFM....just to update you on my 5 embies...i am sorry i didnt post earlier.,but was so depressed and didnt want to do another me post and run..but didnt have the mental agility to keep up with this supersonic thread...its so nice to see it so busy and lots of us 40+ ladies really giving it a go with OWn eggs ..what happened with my 5 embies was that i was insisting on 3 day transfer of 3 embryos ...anyway..they insisted on day 5 as they said they couldnt decide out of 4 that still were grwoing...by day 5 my grade 1 embies had deterioted and were just an ungradeable mass of cells...the lab said they were not what they expect at day 5 and the lab manager said that in all her time there there has not been a single bfp from these type of embies...she asked if i still wanted to go ahead with the transfer...i thought what did i have to loose...if i didnt then it would mean having them binned without even giving them a fighting chance..so best with mum...safe and sound...even if my womb just becomes a morsaleum for them..rather mums womb than the bin. Its all so heartbreaking   , Myoffical test date is wednesday 9th feb ...hopeful against hope

hi to justineb, alexine, reb, gia, and everyone else
luv
hope25
xx


----------



## jo_11

Hope25:  What a lovely long post.  I've just asked about you on the Lister thread.  Re your embies, I'm assuming they were morulas that were transferred?  If so, there IS evidence of pregnancies from morulas... I have chapter and verse from the embryologists on this, and one of the girls on the Lister BBB thread is pg from a morula.  Let me know if you want any more info.  xxx


----------



## hope25

Hi Jo-11


thanx for the hope...sadly no...they were just a mass...the lab was pushing for me to just walk away and they will let me know what happens with the embies the next day...but i thought no...if they are slowing down..they dont like the lab and i want them inside me..also i said to the lab that it was very early in the morning and things can change by afternoon but they didnt seem hopeful...then what happens...in the 10 mins it takes us to get to the et room..one of the masses turns into a morula....  ...i am secretly hopeful and would love to change that lab statistic to no BFP  with my type of embies to yes..we had one bfp....me!!!   

I did double over in pain today...like someone stabbed me in my left ovary...its my first sign...but it may be indicative of another ectopic...i am praying it isnt as that would be a hundred times worse than a straighforward uncomplicated bfn where i can continue with ivf without being put back sevral months like i was with my last ectopic...please God..

xx


----------



## ~Lindz~

Sarah - Glad you are not feeling quite so down today.   I also know what you mean about the money, that's why this will probably be my last try with my own eggs too... just need to find a way to let go.  We have begged and borrowed (but not stolen yet!) every last penny we possibly can to fund these cycles, and some off my 74 year old mum too who's only hope of a grandchild is through me.  Keep in touch hun. xxx

MCD and Ali Cat - I'm so sorry you've both been bleeding.   My only suggestion would be to get a beta hCG blood test done so you know exactly where you stand.  Praying it's good news for you both.

Poppy - Well done one your AMH!   I've PM'd you back.  

Hope25 - So sorry your embies deteriorated,   it must have been heartbreaking to see them, but at least they are now back where they belong.  There is always hope, however small, and just because the clinic haven't had a bfp with similar embryos before doesn't mean there won't be a first time... I'm crossing my fingers for you.   

So many sad stories at the moment... this ivf lark is so hard at times I don't know how we all manage to keep going.

AFM, Scan today was ok.  I seem to have lost a follie and am now down to six which are 14,13,12,11,9 and 6mm, plus a few teeny ones scattered around which I'm told may or may not grow.  Naturally I had been hoping for more follies but TBH I am relieved that I have any at all.  Trying to take your advice Hope25 and not stress, but as you can probably see I am a bit of a worrier!  The good news is that I have enough growing follies not to be classed as a "poor responder" which means that I meet the Lister's criteria for IMSI which I'm so pleased about as it's supposed to double your chances.   It is an extra £482 though... ouch!

Love to everyone else,

Lindz xxx


----------



## jo_11

Fingers crossed you will be that new stat then (and the morula sounds v promising!).  Thing is with the embies, they don't stick to timetables, or read the books/websites which say they 'should' be a certain grade/cell mass at a certain time.  They'll do it in their own damn time!  Stubborn, single-minded embies, maybe that's what you've got


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies,

Sarah - so sorry that things did not succed for you this time. I was following your progress closely as we were cycle buddies last time. Take some time and take care of yourself. It takes a while to think straight again. At least you have a lovely DH to support you.    

Poppy - I'm doing long protocol again this time. I'm counitng down the days to AF which is due Monday and then counting down to day 21 after that. All this counting and working out dates!

NVB - wait til you're official OTD, it's what they tell us to do and we all ignore it! fingers crossed for you.  

Hope25 -     that you are the one to break the statistic at your clinic. Will be thinking of you during your 2ww.

Lindz - keep positive, your follies are looking good! Remember it only takes one good egg!


Jo-11 - I love the additions to my list. I'd completely forgot about working out due dates etc. Also think I should add jogging bottoms to the down reg/ stimms shopping list as we all get that bloated feelin!

AFM Just waiting, waiting  and more waiting. AF is due Monday and then can get on with it. It seems to have taken an age to get round to it again but DP and I did purposely hold off til the new year. PLease everyone enjoyed my list. As I said it was for fun and feel it is only us ladies who partake in this journey who can ever know.

Love to all

XXX


----------



## poppy40

dyellowcar - looks like we'll be cycling at almost the same time. My AF should be due to the end of next week & then DR from day 21. What stimms are you doing? Going to try 375 Gonal F this time - I only got 3 eggs last time but was lucky they all fertilised & were good although didn't quite get there! Hopefully we'll get a bumper crop this time (we can but hope!)

Hope25 - keeping everything crossed that you beat the odds   &     for your horrible tenant

Ali Cat & MCS - thinking of you both  

Jo & Ali Cat - your wedding dresses sound gorgeous. I had a Maggie Sottero dress and I absolutely loved it - its still in my wardrobe as I can't bear to get rid of it! Really hope you have to delay your weddings because you're up the duff  

Lost 2lbs at ww today - yippee. Trying to get rid of my belly so I don't look preg before I even start the next IVF  
Off for a romantic night away with DH at the weekend - he's treating me because our last FET didn't work - ahh.

Take care ladies x


----------



## hopehopehope

poppy- where are you having treatment? I am doing 375 gonal f for 5 days to recruit as many follies as poss, then switchin to menopur for 7 days. It's going to be my last OE so  am very stressed as everything riding on it - that said i read some american research which said that the ladies who self certed highest levels of stress during treatment were in the highest success group!!!


----------



## poppy40

Hi Hope*3 - I'm at OFU. How about you? I'm doing entirely Gonal F - did 300 last time around for about 11 days and the 3 I got were all good but could really do with a few more this time around. It could well be my last OE round too but am going to try & fool myself that it's not so I don't stress myself out too much. I got ridiculously stressed with my FET last month as it was my last frostie and I really don't think it helped! Its so hard not to though isn't it?! When are you starting? Good luck - great there'll be a few of cycling at the same time xx


----------



## hopehopehope

poppy - i am at lister this time. I stopped the pill yesterday and am due to start injecting on day 3 of 'bleeding' ( though given a 3mm lining i know it will be spotting!) This should be monday. Looking to do EC around 21/22/23 Feb. Very scary. trying not to think about DH and the fact that he hasn't stopped smoking tobacco or pot as it makes me so angry that i am going through this and he is just carrying on. If its a bfn i don't think i will ever be able to forgive him as though it is likely to be my eggs, that is not necessarily true, and I will always know he didn't do everytihng he could to make my dreams come true. 

dyeyellow car what's happening when AF starts, are you on long or short?


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hope x3 oh hon, try to stay calm, thinking of you, thanks for your messages  

Lindz, my lovely 6 follies how amazing, why did you not tell me, I have pm you, so pleased for you,               

Carnival diva, thanks for well wishes , I can't even think about follow up app yet, but I might in time  

Kizzy thanks for help re donor  

Shelly thank you  

kuki thanks hon, life sucks, as we all know, our turn will come  

alexine thank you for well wishes  

lulu thank you hon, I still think donor road is the one for me, love the little egg waiting for me thought  

Beazie, hello and welcome, thanks for your kind words, I have never had counselling, perhaps it will help, good luck with your tx  

Poppy thank you for lovely message, fellow hagette  , hope your weekend away is fantastic,  

Hope 25,  , thanks for your messages, willing you on all the way come on embies, grow and stick                   

Ali cat        , everything will be ok        

Mcd you too hon               

Jo11 thank you for kind messages  , not sure if my eggs or dh sperm, never been tested  

nvb,   , all is ok  

Justine thanks for your kind words  

Dyellow car, oh thanks hon, its hard going through another failed tx, but easier than a bfp on test day like last time, was such a mess then, a bit better like this,


----------



## Isobel67

Hi all

Hope you don't mind me joining this link.

I'm about to start my first cycle of IVF at the Lister - just waiting for AF.  I'm on the short protocol.  My drugs have arrived this morning - can't decide if I feel anxious or excited.  Probably a bit of both.

Not sure what to expect from the cycle.  Can any one tell me how scans are they likely to do in the run up to egg collection?  I'm trying to sort out my travelling arrangements and can''t quite get a handle on how often I'll need to be there.

I've also realised that I'm feeling a little positive - assuming that I'll get to the EC stage  

Any thoughts/comments greatly received.

Baby dust to everyone.

Isobel x


----------



## hope25

Isobel....welcome...I am 43 too and have just had ivf at the same clinic...i was also on short protocol and they scanned me on day 3 , day 8 , day 12 and day 14....thats pretty typical but they will scan you as many times as they feel necessary especially of they have to keep a close eye on when to go for EC....but roughly you can expect a min of 3-4 scans plus blood tests. Everything will be included in the price...the only thing you will have to pay for is the blood tests and the drugs.

All the best hunny ...do let us know when you start and let us hold your hand through the journey...I can see from your signature it will be your first IVF so it must be all so exciting and new...believe me..even those of us who have been through it feel the same jitters .infact it seems to get more nerve wrecking each time...my first time i swaned through without a care in the world all bright eyed and bushy tailed...i am more pensive and worried now...am currently on my 2ww..will be testing next wednesday.

great to have you on board
much luck
hope25
xx


----------



## Kuki2010

Isobel, good luck with your IVF.. Like Hope25 says.. I was on cloud9 just strating the IVF game on my first treatmemnt.. I think that's whay it owrked.. I honeslty believe it.. I was too naive did not know much.. Did not strss much.. And bingo... 
You just take it as it come.. Try not to stress... Don't read into anything so much.. I really hope it will be your first and last one...
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Beazie

Hi,

*Hope25 *what a beautiful and moving post, I'm sending lost of  to your morula and two siblings 

*Sarah *I think we are lucky we still have the DE option after trying with our own eggs, all the best with whatever step you take next 

*Ali Cat* is OTD for you, I'm thinking of you, hoping for BFP 

*MCD *did you test yesterday ? also thinking of you and hoping for BFP 

*Lindz *6 good size growing follis, sounds pretty good, keep growing them 

*poppy40 *excellent news on AMH and congratulation on 2lbs loss, enjoy your romantic weekend !

*kissymouse *thank you very much, I have earmarked your name if I never need info on DE, for now I want to concentrate on this cycle, there is so much information I can process  Hope pr. is going along well.

*Isobel67 *welcome, I'm new to the thread as well, sorry I can't help with your question, I didn't make it to EC on IVF#1

It seems a bunch of us will be cycling around the same time: *poppy40*, *dyellowcar*, *hope*3*, *Isobel67*, anyone else ?

Bea
xx


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi everyone!

Seems pretty quiet on here at the moment - maybe it's because no one else is currently cycling?

Isobel67 - Hello!  I'm also 43 (although almost 44) and at the Lister so welcome to the exclusive club!  For me, I had to phone up for a scan as soon as AF arrived, then they did another after 5 days of stims, then every 2 days after that.  Only 3 scans in total for me, but of course it depends how fast or slow your follies grow, and how you respond in general.  Sometimes they will call you in at short notice (which is a good thing as it shows they're monitoring you carefully) so be prepared!

dyellowcar- Hope AF arrives in time for you and doesn't play evil tricks on you like she did with me... the witch!  

hopehopehope - Starting with Gonal-F and then switching to Menopur seems like an excellent idea... wish I'd done that as although I get better quality on Menopur I seem to get a couple of follies that just don't take off, but when I've had the Gonal they've all grown.  Who's your doctor at the Lister?  I think I've mentioned before but my DH hasn't stopped smoking, or drinking either, despite me showing him the stats, but at least we are down for IMSI now which hopefully means that they will be able to find a few unmutated sperm!

Poppy - You may find that the extra 75IU gives you more follies, fingers crossed.

Sarah - will pm you later hun. xx

Beazie and Kuki - thanks for your positive thoughts. xx

Best of luck to everyone on 2ww or who is about to start cycling... and to the ladies who are expecting too!

AFM, I had a scan yesterday and my follies have grown at a rate of knots and are 22,19,17,14 and 13 after only 7 days of stims!  Another one of my follies hasn't grown so I am down to 4 or 5 potentially viable ones, depending whether the two smallest catch up in time which I'm hoping they will.  I have my last lot of injections tonight which will be only 9 days in total, have my hCG trigger at 9pm, and am booked in to Hotel Lister on Monday at 7am.  The nurse confirmed that the IMSI microscope is definitely booked for us which is fantastic.   Feeling cautiously optimistic about this cycle...


----------



## kizzymouse

good luck for EC Lindz    - follies are looking good


----------



## jo_11

Lindz:  Oh wow, that was quick; I blinked and now you're doing your trigger!  All the very best for EC on Monday; I'll be really interested to find out how the IMSI goes; apparently the Lister has already got an IMSI pregnancy 

Hopex3:  Any chance you'll qualify for IMSI; might be worth an ask at the Lister?  Particularly in view of DH's smoking habits   

Kizzy:  Sorry, I never asked... I assume it all went OK when you had to go to the hospital??

Isobel:  Welcome to the thread; you'll love the Lister!  

Beazie:  All the very best for your cycle; I guess you've got to just think of IVF #1 as a practice run   

Hope everyone's having a good weekend.

Jo
x


----------



## Daisychain1985

Good evening ladies hope you are all ok,

Alicat thinking of you, have you any news           

Lindz, wonderful news, all the very best for monday,                   

Isobel   and welcome, all the best for your cycle  

Hope 25, how are you feeling hon    

Beazie, thank you and you too hon, all the very best  

Hope x3 how are you doing, hope your dh is on best behaviour,

Hi, jo, kuki, poppy, kizzy, dyellow car,justine,carnival diva, lulu, nvb, mcd, any anyone I forgot, wishing you a lovely sat night xxx


----------



## hope25

Lindz....wow...that went fast....all the best for Mon...enjoy your day...hope they get some juicy ripe eggs.

It has been quiet on here....so thought i would update you all on my 2ww...now 1ww...actually just 3 more sleeps...

for the first few days i had absolutely nothing...all quiet...then 2 days ago i had a strange fluttering in my womb...like butterflies

Yesterday i had some spotting...actually just some brownish red threads on wiping..then later on kept getting stabbing pains very low down on the left...it wasnt a lightening pain that comes as fast as it goes...it stayed with me...little stabbing on and on at very far left...i was so scared i was going to have another ectopic....then early hours of the morning had same pain on the right side but more in the middle very low down then just a couple of hours ago had some pinkish spotting..again just on wiping...i dont have any preg symptoms like metallic tast or sore (.)(.) so am not overly optimistic as have had disappointment in the past...
I am also getting AF cramps today like my period is about to start and the knicker watching mania has begun................OH GOD HAVE MERCY ON ME...sorry to be so dramatic...but i am sure u gals know what i am going thru.....its like all the efforts of the last 28 days are to climax on the conclusion on OTD...although we all know that there is no conclusion until there is a babe in our arms...so many milestones...but for me..the main hurdle is getting to otd without going completely      at every twinge 

i have searche on ff..and lots of people have got stabbing pains and went onto have bfn or chem preg...so i am quietly hopeful ..but mostly dreading OTD...

Hope everyone is well
luv
hope25
xx


----------



## jo_11

Hope25:  Thanks for the 2ww update.  By my reckoning you're 10 dpec, so there's everything to play for on a potential BFP as it could be implantation pains and spotting.  The trouble is, it could just as easily be your follicles getting back to normal; apparently when they're aspirated they can fill with fluid and then pop as they readjust themselves (eww!), which can give the pain.  Unlikely to be AF this early though.  IKWYM, no matter how many times I've gone through the 2ww, I just can't help myself but Google these things; mental isn't it?!    

Sending lots of             to you.


----------



## kizzymouse

Jo - everything was fine at the hospital - i didn't have pre eclampsia but BP is a bit high and have sausage fingers and cankles LOL    Just fluid retention!!

Don't like to moan though cos I am so lucky to be in this position - must admit though that I can't wait for her to be here now - the later stages of pregnancy aren't that much fun!    

thanks for asking about me


----------



## hope25

Jo-11....thanks so much   its so touching when you lovely ladies take the time to post for others ...it calmed me down...and now i have increased my knowledge re follicles popping and adjusting themselves...i pray thats what it is...and implantation in the uterus...but no ectopic pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.   

Kizzy...what i wouldnt give to be as pregnant as you...sausage fingers and all...when i was pregnant with DD i was violently sick for 8 of the 9 months...I didnt take a single sick tablet given by the hospital for fear it might affect the baby///but it was a beautiful, special time....i only wish i get to enjoy it again...


----------



## hopehopehope

hope25 - i think you're torturing yourself, I did that to myself last time. If you have bleeding, if it was me i would use a very sensitive test and test early. I know it is bad advice ladies    but sometimes draggin it on doesn't help. 

Jo-11 I emailed lister about IMSI and they passed it on to the embriologist who returned my  email saying they had looked at DH results and we didn't need it. HOwever, considering all the toxicity in his system I will beg at EC.  That's if we get that far. I had a big strop on Friday night cos i couldn't sleep cos of his snoring ( I have throat infection/cream crackered form work/period pains) I NEEDED to sleep. With my bad back i ended up on the floor in the lounge (have foster girls this weekend so no spare beds) I stomped around and kept going to wake him up saying if i couldn;t sleep he wasn;t going to either. WEll i know it was all a bit silly, but i was shattered. He didn't speak to me all day yesterday and told me in the car he didn't want to have a child with me. Then he stuck a finger up at me as i got out of the car.  Can we go on like this~~?? I am very depressed i think. I have to go to bed early cos i am waking up at half six  feeling desperate. Due to start stimms tomorrow - am considering back up plan of sperm donor as thin is my last chance. If we had got BFP straightaway we wouldnt be in this mess.  


Kizzy - i have cankle and it's just fat, so count yourself lucky, at least a big pee would get rid of yours!!

Lindz - good luck for tomorrow and thank you so much for your sharing re DH. I asked for IMSI but they said no -= maybe time to go crying to Jaya? Your follie numbers sound excellent - mine grew that quickly on my first agonist cycle with synarel, they seen to grow slower with antagonist.  Who knowS!!!

sarah, beazie, isobel , poppy , dyeyellowcar - hope you;re all having good weekends.      

thanks for all your support ladies xxx


----------



## jo_11

Hope25:  My pleasure, sweet lady   

Kizzy:  So glad that all's well, despite the cankles   When a friend of mine was pg, during winter, the only 'shoes' she could get over her bloated feet were those little diving boots, made of neoprene, with the little zips up the side   

Hopex3:  Sorry to hear things are a bit shaky with DH and that you seem to be throwing hand grenades at each other a bit, e.g. you stomping around, and him saying he doesn't want a baby.  Can you not buy some earplugs?  I bought some when DH had a bad cold, and I'm embarrassed to say I'm a little addicted to them now, as I don't like any noise at all.  I've weaned myself down to one a night though; I wear one in the ear that has DH on that side.  I suspect it's the pill playing around with your hormones, rather than the 'real' Hopex3    I would also add, that if the Lister don't think you need IMSI, then DH's SA isn't as bad as you think.  Tbh, I think it's probably easier to focus on DH's habits and blame him a little, when it seems like it's something outside of your control, or just sheer bad luck.  At the end of the day, if you're doing ICSI (which you are), you only need as many sperm as there are eggs... like I have to keep thinking, if I get (say) 7 eggs, then I only need 7 good sperm... the other millions are just going to be flushed down the loo.  I spent a few months getting annoyed at my DH about his sperm levels, which at 5m are 4,999,993 too many!  I know it's difficult but please try to forget all the little (and big) gripes and focus solely on what's ahead; stims start tomorrow and that's what's important right now.  Nothing else; well, other than buying some ear plugs   Right, I shall get down off my soapbox now, sorry!

Jo
xxx


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi Everyone!

Kizzymouse Jo and Hopehopehope, Hope25 and Sarah thanks so much for your good wishes.   xxx

Funny, but now I'm starting to worry that I've ovulated early as I'm not feeling anything in my ovaries at all, no bloating or anything and (sorry if TMI) but EWCM has dried up now which can't be a good thing... can it?  My friend Google says that I won't ovulate on my own, but my stupid brain insists on worrying and overanalysing every minute thing!  Grrrrrr!

Hope25 - Praying that the pains and spotting are a good sign.   

Kizzymouse - I'm jealous of your sausage fingers and cankles too!   

Hopehopehope - re the IMSI.  When I first asked Jaya about it she was quite hesitant and said that I may not be eligible as on one of my previous cycles they only retrieved one egg, but to mention it to the nurse after my first follie scan.  Apparently you have to have a certain number of growing follies to be eligible (or have had previous good responses to stims).  Anyway I mentioned it to the nurse who went and asked Jaya, and she came back and told me that Jaya had said that my response was good enough which was a relief.  I don't know what the minimum number of follies is, but I had 5 growing follies at my first scan so it's definitely 5 or over!  DH's sperm is 4% normal forms so it's just under their range for IVF which I'm told is 5% (although that seems very low to me).  I would say it's definitely worth asking about IMSI again... same as you I really wanted IMSI to compensate for DH's selfish bad habits!  

Jo and Hopehopehope - Personally I get annoyed with my DH because I am doing everything I possibly can to make this work, but he refuses to even try and change his lifestyle.  I don't get angry with him as nothing I can do will make him change, but it does sadden me that he won't even try, as I don't want to be looking back years to come and childless and thinking "if only DH had....."  Anyway... that was me on my soapbox!   

Love to everyone else,

Lindz xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Lindz - you can't ovulate on your own - the trigger shot stops everything and gets you ready for EC - so don't worry   

I feel bad for complaining about my symptoms - sorry ladies I know you'd all love them    - I think mother nature designed these last few weeks of pregnancy to be awful so we are like yay bring on labour!!!    I still can't believe we've got this far........I pray you all get your BFP's this year


----------



## hopehopehope

Lindz - you wont ovulate early - everything is there to stop that happening. Think we're living parallel lives with DH problems. isn't this supposed to be a stress free time and aren't they supposed to do everything to minimise your stress?? Doh - cloud cuckoo land!!


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.

I've uploaded a pic of the puppies, They are so gorgeous... actually cuddling one as I type! Sustitute baby, I hear you shout...perhaps!

Poppy40 - I'm stimming on Gonalf 375IU and Menopur 75IU. It seems a lot but only got 3 eggs last time!

Hope x3  -Sorry you and DH are haing another rough patch. It's must be tough especially starting TX again! 

Lindz - Wow! That went quick. Best of luck for EC tomorrow. Bet you're really excited! 

Isobel67 - Hi and welcome to this thread. You'll get loads of support from the ladies on here. It is normal to feel anxious and excited. I'm about to start tx again and fluctuate between feelings.

Sarah essex Hope you are ok sweetie. I think you're right about it being hard testing BFN on OTD but it's hard whenever. 

Hope25 - Bless you, it's horrible enduring the 2ww but keep positive and big    


Kizzymouse - You have every right to moan! but you're lovely lady will be with you soon. Really looking forward to your announcement. Try to rest and relax these last few days, and get what ever enjoyment you can from the last few days of pregnancy!


AFM - AF came a full day early and now must re-visit my dtaes. LOL.  Just on the 21 day countdown now. 

Much love to all

Di

XX


----------



## jo_11

Dyellowcar:  O M G .... those are just the cutest little puppies ever!  Correct me if I'm wrong but I think they're boxers, no?  IWOOT!!!


----------



## Beazie

Hi all,
*hope25 * the 2ww madness! only 2 more days to go  good luck for Wednesday   
*Lindz * Good luck for EC tomorrow morning   
Thanks *jo_11*  Yes, I try to keep positive and see failed cycles as gained experience...overpositive maybe 
*hope*3* As jo_11 suggested, earplugs work well for me too  Also, I couldn't give you a better advice than hers: concentrate on your cycle and try to minimize the effect that the stress of IVF can have in a relationship 

Bea
xx


----------



## alexine

Sending you lots of      for EC tomorrow Lindz!
xxA


----------



## carnivaldiva

Libndz, good luck for EC.  Fingers x for a good collection.

Good luck to Hope25 on your test date - just two more sleeps.

Sending lots of positive calming vibes to Isobel on your first cycle.  I breezedd through my first one without a care in the world.  That kinda state of mind is a good place to be in and I'm hoping that I reach it again soon.

Praying for BFP to all us ladies cycling this year.

AFM, had NK profile test done Saturday.  I'll ring the clinic Wednesday, hoping that they'll get back to be by Thursday as to what the results are.
Took mum to the airport last Thursday and cried like a baby, which in turn made her cry.  Really miss her. 

Hoping to book flight to visit my Dad next month.  Trying to work out dates so that it's about a week after FET, but not really in the mood to be flying off.  Would rather just save the money.

Anyway, wishing all my FF ladies over 40 a fab week ahead.


----------



## Kuki2010

Linz,
Thinking of you and sending you lots of      .
Hope it went well and you have got your precious eggs..
Love. Kukixx


----------



## alexine

*Kizzy* and* Sezy* must be any day now!! Hope you are doing okay! Thinking of you and sending lots of     
xxA


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick message from me to thank you all so much for your well wishes and reassurances.   I hadn't ovulated (of course!) and they managed to get 5 eggs out of me which I'm over the moon about,   although I don't know if they are any good yet... I will find out tomorrow.  Had a bad reaction to the anaesthetic and spent most of the day on a drip, but pleased to say I'm ok now, just shattered and going for a lie down. 

Love Lindz xxx


----------



## kizzymouse

Hi Alexine    How are you?   

I have appt tomorrow - hoping I get a date for induction   
Sezy only has a week til EDD!!!   

Lindz - yay on your 5 eggies - sorry you had a bad reaction though


----------



## hopehopehope

lindz - YEY!!!!! FIVE EGGIES !!!!!!!! that is fantastic for a low amh lady - woopppeeeeee!!! Hopefully you're sleeping it all off now and tmz you'll wake up to find them all fertilised and growing nicely! Are you having ivf or icsi??



Did my first ever gonal F this evening - so easy i wonder if i did it right    worried i haven't put enough in - would rather have the less technological menopur in vials please!!


----------



## poppy40

Lindz - fantastic news on your 5 eggs!! So sorry you're feeling rough - hope you get a good nights sleep &   for great news tomorrow  

Will catch up properly tomorrow - got to do DH's VAT return   x


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi ladies sorry too tired to see will catch up tomorrow  


Fantastic Lindz so happy for you


----------



## Ali Cat

Hi Lindz

Just popped on for the 1st time in days ..... So happy about your 5 eggs        for the call tomorrow


----------



## carnivaldiva

Lindz, good luck for todays call     

This site is becoming an addiction.


----------



## Kuki2010

Good morning Ladies,

Carnivaldiva, tell me about it.. I have been addicted to FF last 2 years.. Madness.. How are you?  

LIndz, hope really good news from clinic today..   

Ali Cat, how are you feeling?   

Kizzy, when is the big day?  

We are busy getting things done in the flat.. It feels so good to spend the money in something else for once.. Still no AF but I am sure I will have to this week. Got massive back and tummy ache already..

Hello to everyone else.. Hope all doing well. 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi Ladies,

Very disappointing news from me.  Out of my five, only one is showing signs of fertilisation.   Just praying for a miracle now.   

Lindz xxx


----------



## Kuki2010

Oh Lindz, I am sorry.. But stay positive for one little fighter.. Might be the miracle darling!! 
Sending     
Love. Kukixx


----------



## ~Lindz~

Thanks Kuki. xxx

Feeling really gutted - trying to stay strong, but it's difficult.  So hope it's a fighter like you said.  Lindz xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Ahhh Lindz.  As they keep saying, it only takes one egg and one sperm to make a baby.  Sending lots of     and will say a little prayer


----------



## jo_11

Lindz:  I was really pleased to see five eggs... sorry only one made it through but, as well know (c'mon ladies you know the chant)... it only takes one!  Did they do IMSI?  Fingers crossed for a smooth transfer tomorrow.  xxx


----------



## poppy40

Lindz - thinking of you hon & praying you have one perfect embie there    xx


----------



## alexine

Lindz sending you lots of      for ET tomorrow!
xxA


----------



## kizzymouse

Lindz - praying for your one lil embie    It's true it only takes one!   

Well ladies - my induction date is booked OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!      Friday 18th of Feb   

Munchkin has not been affected by GD - as insulin has done it's job - she is measuring approx 5lbs 12 oz today - so will likely be just over 6lbs by time she arrives   

Excited/nervous/scared/happy/emotional - everything!!!!!!!


----------



## alexine

Whoohoo Kizzy! That is so fab...excited for you!    
xxA


----------



## kizzymouse

thanks hunny - seems very surreal - almost cried today when sonographer was chatting with us and we told her our story - it truly is a precious miracle     Then I got emotional driving home thinking it's not long now til I meet our miracle!!


----------



## alexine

You have sure come a long way through it all...and now it's the countdown!     Can't wait to hear your news!
xxA


----------



## carnivaldiva

Love it when you preggy ladies are on board.

Kizzy, make sure you put your feet up!!!

Gia2 has some fantastic news too!!!


----------



## kizzymouse

Yes - I'm surprised Giatoo hasn't been on here yet         

I will try to take it easy and rest up so I've got loads of energy for labour! I think your body takes over anyways - it's amazing how everything works!   

This is our last weekend as a couple - I might have to try and do something for Valentines ( 8 yrs since we met ) as munchkin will be here soon after that!   

Sezy - I wonder if we'll have our babies around the same time?


----------



## Isobel67

Hi 

I will do a proper post tomorrow when I can get on a computer. 

Lindz - I'm hoping everything goes well for you and you have a little embie to put on board. 

Isobel x


----------



## jo_11

Kizzy:  OMG you're going to be a Mummy in 10 days time!!!!         Fabulous news.  xxx


----------



## poppy40

Hi ladies,

Back to reality after a lovely weekend away - fab hotel in the Cotswolds & lots of lovely food & wine - may have to give weigh-in a miss this week  

Kizzy - how exciting you'll be a mummy next week! It will come around so quickly - can't wait to hear your news  

Lindz - keeping everything crossed for you & that you'll soon be PUPO  

Hope*3 - good luck with the stims - I'll be on the Gonal F soon. What dose are you on?

Dyellowcar - the puppies are adorable, so cute! Will be joining you on the 21 day countdown very soon!

Hope25 - how are you doing hun? Can't be long til OTD now?  

DHEA ladies - when have you been advised to stop taking it? Cons has recommended day 21 when start DR but sounds a bit conservative to me & its fairly new in my clinic. Only started taking it last week so want to give it a go for as long as poss.

Hi to everyone else  

Poppy x


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi lindz, praying for you hon    , hoping its the one        

Carnivaldiva, sorry your mum had to go home, look after yourself   

Alicat, how are  feeling, hope your feeling a bit better   

Kizzy WOW, fantastic news, all the very best for the 18th          

Poppy glad your weekend away was relaxing, stuff the diet, at least you had a good time 

hope  3 grow follies grow  

Love to all especially the good news posts hopefully being declared very soon    

come on giatoo spill the gossip


----------



## GIAToo

Hello ladies, just a quickie to say I'm pregnant. Not with my OE, but very happy.    Although if it weren't for the clearblue tests telling me I'm 3+ weeks BEFORE OTD    , I wouldn't believe it as I don't feel pg at all   early days though eh........

Can't wait to hear about Kizzy and Sezy's new babies - coming soon!!!!        

Lots of    to you all and thanks a lot to those who have PMd me when I know I've been a lassez-faire poster lately!

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## alexine

*Gia* Whoop whoop! Yeah!!!
               
xxA


----------



## hope25

Lindz...  ...but they do say that out of all the eggs collected in a single cycle..the best one is only the lead on that the body naturally selects...its the one that is most gentetically sound...so hoping this is your golden egg....     ...please see rebs story..she only got one egg and is now over 20 weeks pregnant...when she got 8 eggs she got a bfn...so it really does take one...that special one...

My OTD is tomorrow.....i am very nervous


----------



## kizzymouse

Giatoo, glad to see your announcement and wow the CB digi has gone mad - you must have high hcg hunny!! Congrats again


----------



## Canonlygetbetter1

HI ladies

Hope you don't mind, I'm asking for some advise.

Was doing my first IVF (long protocol) and on second scan (day 11 of stimming) only had one follicle out of four that had grown enough, the other three weren't growing at all. The cycle has been abandoned and we have been told to have intercourse for a few days and hope for the best!  I had to take the HCG injection and I've been told to use the pessaries as I would have.

I mentioned the short protocol and the nurse said we can discuss that if this doesn't work but no other advice given from them whatsoever...feel like I've just spent £1600 and left to it!

Does anyone have any similar experiences or advice?

Many thanks
x


----------



## jo_11

GIAToo:  Again, many congratulations... judging by the girls on the ex Lister thread, we should start calling you GIAThree maybe?     What now, HCG tests, or wait for the HB scan??  I'm made up for you, I really am   

Canonlygetbetter1:  I had my second cycle cancelled due to a poor response; well, they converted to IUI (which was pointless as DH doesn't have many swimmers).  I don't know where you cycled, but it doesn't sound like their bedside manner is all that good.  What are the experiences of other girls at your clinic?  It may be that the timed sex will work (fingers crossed) but if not, I'd see what they say at the follow-up.  If they don't seem that bothered, or you feel you'd like to have gone to EC, perhaps consider another clinic.  Wishing you ll the best though.  xxx

Hope25:  Thinking of you today


----------



## carnivaldiva

Good luck Hope25

Canonlygetbetter, I agree with Jo - see what they say at follow up appointment and if neccessary switch clinic.

AFM, just trying to get myself into the 'right frame of mind' for next month.  Need to seriously work out dates so I can book flight to visit my Dad.  Love him dearly, but I can think of nicer places to visit than Jamaica.  Would much rather be in St Vincent, but he's been in his house for over 5 years and I've never visited.  He was here for most of last year, as he was sick and his wife even sicker - she passed away last September. Prior to that back every 4 months or so.


----------



## hope25

Sorry girls...it was a bfn for me today....i was so sure that it would work this time when i got the elusive light pink spotting on the 5th day after my 5day transfer....i only every had pink spotting 5 years ago wehn i got pregnant with dd...but nothing since until this cycle so was sure i had implantation...

I am devastated....dh keeps saying try again tomorrow..but i am so deflated...i am so positive before each test day (even on the ttc naturally cycles) that over 50 bfns have really taken their toll on me emotionally...i am exhausted...dont know how i will face travvelling back and forth to the clinic again...feel fatigued just thinking about it.

sorry for the lack of personals...i didnt think i would get this far on the post...thought i would just manage a line and sign off..

all my love and luck to everyone...
hope25
xx


----------



## jo_11

Hope25:  Again,      Seems like DH is showing his emotional side after all, bless.


----------



## poppy40

Hope25 - so sorry hun, devastated for you   . I totally know what you mean about it being so emotionally exhausting - it just seems relentless when you get so many BFNs. Take care & lots of love   xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Hope25 - so sorry hunny


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hope 25 so sorry darling, thinking of you, wish I could do something to make you feel better, sending big hugs,


----------



## justineb

Hi ladies, I've been missing you all over the last few days (I've had a manic few weeks with work, so not been able to log on as much as normal!).  I've just tried to catch up, so much is happening it takes a while!!

Hope 25 -        so sorry. All I can say is that you must rest up and take the time you need as going through this is so very painful - I found last time that I couldn't just pretend nothing was wrong  - I really think that we have to allow ourselves to grieve as that's what helps us to put ourselves back together.

Canonlyget better - that's not fair    and doesn't sound like it's been handled well at all - but we wish you luck and some fun trying (there is still one follie in there, so there's still a chance)

Gia, am delighted to read your posts (big congratulations)      Fantastic news. We might all be heading to Hungary!!

Hello to Sezy/Kizzy our pregnant ladies soon to drop .......

Hello to everyone else - especially Jo_11, JoJo Pink, Alicat, Sarah, Carnival Diva, Kuki, Alexine, Poppy, Lindz, Isobel. Apologies if I have missed anyone - am brain dead - been marking all day (yuk!!)

Love JustinebXXXX


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi Ladies!

Hope25 - So sorry to hear your news   from what you have posted previously I really thought this was your time.  Are you sure it's not worth testing again tomorrow?  Praying that it's a late implanter.   Unfortunately this journey doesn't get any easier with experience does it.

Hi Canonlygetbetter1 - Changing to timed intercourse after a poor response is common practice in clinics but I do echo Jo's comment about your clinic's bedside manner, and agree that it may be worth looking somewhere else if you are not successful this time.  Keeping everything crossed for you.

Jo_11 - Yes we did have IMSI, although as it turned out there was no need as DH's swimmers had improved substantially since last time... maybe the CoQ10 I've been feeding him? (Oops! I Didn't mean to open that debate again!   )

Giatoo - Congratulations!  You must be delighted.

Thanks everyone for your positive vibes  ... must have worked as I'm pleased to say that my precious little bean made it through the night and I now have one very odd-looking oval shaped embie snuggling inside me.  I'm told it's a grade 1-2, but it looks quite shabby to me as there are 4 cells at one end of the oval, and lots of debris at the other!  At least he/she is safely back where he/she belongs... feel so relieved and lucky that we have got this far.

Talking of bedside manner earlier, have any of you Lister girls come across Dr ?  I can't say that being given the donor egg speech during my ET exactly endeared me to her!

Lindz xxx


----------



## Lulu-belle

HI all just popping on to say congrats to GIATOO - I knew it would happen for you   I knew your day would come. you deserve it!

HOPE25 I really am sorry to hear your news. . Take time out to rest and get your strenght (mental and physical!) back. The time will come again when you feel ready to have another go at things. 

Hello to everyone else out there and BIG EXCITING HUGS  for Sezi and Kizzymouse- nearly there wow!


----------



## jo_11

Lindz:  Really pleased to hear that you have your l'il embie back on board... the important thing to focus on is that it has been graded 1-2 and the cells look fab... I'd be inclined to ignore the bit of debris in the corner, it doesn't sound like it's part of the equation, and I'm sure will get swept out of the door when the cells divide, divide, divide (thanks Zita ).  As for 'that woman', do not get me started!  Actually, what I could write is not fit for consumption on a public board; suffice to say, I have a big note on my file now saying I don't want her near any ET of mine     It is NOT appropriate to send ladies off on their 2ww by planting a seed of doubt in their mind.  You got to ET, that is a massive thing; so many ladies don't get there.


----------



## GIAToo

Lulu-belle - Thank you.    I hope that all of our days will come as we all deserve to be Mums!      

Lindz - congratulations on being PUPO!!     As Jo_11 says, don't worry about the grading etc, I've seen so many stories of Grade 1 blasts not making it but 4-cells making it - you just don't know      

Hope25 - really sorry about your BFN    

justineb - thanks hun, but don't go to Hungary, my clinic was in Czech Republic    

carnivaldiva - hope you get your dates sorted.  It's hard to relax when trying to sort all this stuff out isn't it?    

Jo_11 - I have decided to just hope that the little beanie (or beanies) stick and not worry about anything else for the moment.  Have already been offered two cots! I have booked a scan for 26/2 and I am taking a friend.  Decided after last time that I wouldn't go to any scans alone again after last time.  How are you? 

Poppy - I have read different things re: DHEA.  Main ones being that you need to take it for at least 4 months for it to have any effect and also some people say that it helps prevent miscarriage so you should carry on through treatment etc, but that advice differs from Doctor to Doctor! Not helpful really.  Good luck!   

Kizzy and Sezy - how you doing?!?!    

Canonlygetbetter - so sorry that your cycle was abandoned    What clinic are you at?  I've heard some stories of clinics being rather harsh with poor responders, which is why people go to the Lister (sorry if that's where you are, but can't imagine they would have abandonded the cycle - I could be wrong).  I did the long protocol first time and responded much better on the short protocol on my second cycle.  Unfortunately the first cycle is a bit of a trial to see how your body responds to the drugs etc.  What does were you on of the stimming drug? (Menopur or Gonal F?)

Hello to Alicat, Alexine, Sarah Essex (thanks for the PMs girls) and anyone else I've missed - is Bluebuerry still around?   

Take care
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## jo_11

GIAToo:  I think that's the best thing to do really; concentrate on that/those embie/s snuggling in really deep.  I was joking about three but in the (I suspect unlikely) event of triplets; I have a friend who has a set.  I could always take you to see her if needs be... she's about my size, and she managed three healthy ones   I'm OK thanks for asking, obviously a bit miffed at having to wait for tx due to the immunes stuff.  Still, we're getting nearer.  I did think this whole ttc would mean that I would learn to be patient, but it's just not happening


----------



## poppy40

Lindz - many congrats on being PUPO!!  As the others have said try not to worry about the grading - he or she is back where it needs to be yippeee!    Can't believe your Dr - how bl00dy rude & inappropriate   . 

Justine - lovely to see you on here again. Hope you're doing ok - are you planning on cycling again soon?

GiaToo - congratulations on your BFP!! - fantastic news. Hope those HCG levels aren't making you queasy  ! Thanks for the info on DHEA - will take it for as long as I can & hope it makes some difference!

Jo - when is your next immunes test to see if humira has done its stuff? The waiting is a killer x

Canonlygetbetter - sorry to hear your cycle was canx. I know the clinics always say the first one is a bit of trial & error but its so annoying when you're the one paying for it! Sometimes they just don't start you off on enough stims - fingers crossed the natural way works & you won't have to do another one . 

AFM - AF arrived yesterday so countdown to sniffing begins. Waiting for clinic to ring back with some more info on CGH - has anyone had this done? Trying to decide if its worth spending an extra £3k on it (eek). Think embies need to get to day 5 to be checked & whether I will have enough eggs to even consider that is another story. Also saw a nutritionist yest who is going to get my thyroid retested & try & improve it with supplements & diet - will be down to 8 stone before you know it  

Have a good day ladies xx


----------



## GIAToo

Jo_11 - the waiting between treatments or for test results or anything like that IS the hardest part.  At least when you're cycling you feel you are actively doing something to reach that end goal    

Poppy - I have a very good friend who just got pg on her 9th OE cycle using array CGH at Care in Nottingham.  She is now 14 weeks pg! So if you get enough eggs on each cycle, then I definitely think it is something to consider.    I know it all adds to the cost though   

GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Hope25, so sorry it wasn't a positive result.  We all know how you're feeling.  Look after yourself.  x

Lindz good luck on 2ww.

AFM, awaiting call from Create regarding NK test results.


----------



## poppy40

Thanks GiaToo - think it will be worth a go if we get that far! Wow 9th cycle - great news for your friend.

Good luck CD - hope everything is 'normal'.

x


----------



## Sezy

Hi Ladies!

Just dropping by - loads to catch up on as usual!

*Sarah Essex, nvb, Hope25* - big hugs to all you ladies    and to anyone else I have missed who have had negative results recently.

*Gia* - sooooooo happy to see your news hon!     I feel very positive for you about this 

*Kizzy* - I see you are booked for an induction soon. I'm a bit envious in a way because you now know that you will be meeting your baby very soon!

As for me, I had another scan on Wednesday, baby doing well and back on a normal growth scale, although still big! However, they're not going to induce me until I get to 10 days overdue! So Kizzy could well be having her baby before me despite my due date being about 2 weeks earlier than her original due date...hence feeling a tad envious! But no talk of c-sections at the moment. Anyway, I was given a 'stretch and sweep' on Wednesday which was, well, interesting  . Lost plug on Thursday and keep having very strong braxton hicks constractions which feel like bubs is trying to escape - have had a few times where I thought things were kicking off and then everything calmed down and I'm left disappointed  . If nothing has happened by Monday, my MW might do another sweep. I'll keep you posted!!!!

Lots of love and hugs to everyone!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hope25

Hello All

As you all know if was bfn for me on test day 9th feb...no sign of AF yet...have had the most humoungous row with dh on test day (so much for hugs and kisses from dh to make the blow of a bfn any less)...

Today have been feeling so depressed...took dd to the gp as she is breaking out in ezema all over..the dr said she didnt think that was my main concern and i am more worried re ivf, and that dd probably picks up on my stress re ivf thats why she is breaking out...not fair..i am totally worried about dd...i booked the appt last week way before my otd....and my dd is not in the least aware of all this ivf stuff....i just broke down..was still reeling from gp saying something like that when some nosey busy body in the waiting room started  asking if dd was my grandchild....   WTF...i dont even look my age..my friends tell me i am the one that will probably never age and now this...i told the woman she needed glasses...i think she was being purposley vindictive as she was sitting there listening to dd calling me mama mama for half an hour so why ask if she was my grandchild....went home and sobbed...it really was the last straw...i am really depressed...i think i am going to ask for anti depressants as I cant take all this anymore...was holding out for the elusive pregnancy but i cant suffer anymore...i have literally become a hermit and now cant even make a journey to the gps without strangers making me feel like poo.

im sorry for the me post...i just dont have an outlet as i dont want anyone to know of my ivf journey.

  
hope everyone else is having a better day...its a bugger having AF held up because of the cylogest...it adds to the strain..and gives me a false sense of hope that i may be pregnant despite the bfns...reading stories on google of women who dont have a positive hpt til 8-9 weeks really messes with my mind.   

Sezy...good to hear all is well with bubba...not long now...how exciting   

luv
hope25
xx


----------



## kizzymouse

Hope 25 - so sorry you are feeling poo hunny big hugs    and lots of    to woman in waiting room!

Sezy - we may well end up having babbas around same day as it sounds like things are moving for you - plus with next sweep you never know hunny!!    How big is your girlie? Mine's was only approx 5lb 12 0z on Tuesdays scan - so insulin has done the trick ( maybe too much!) but I'm quite happy with her being a 6lb something baby    Though I think it's really size of head which matters and angle they come down at that makes for easy or hard labour!!   

Hoping to hear some news from you soon - I only have a week to go til induction EEEEEEEEEEEEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carnivaldiva

So excitied for Sezy and Kizzy     

Hope25, we all know exactly how you feel.  Just as well we all have FF to turn to.

I'm going to see a counsellor this evening.  Feel so full of rage and sadness and I know for me that unelss I can get my head around it all it won't work.

Got DE form for Pedios, which I really must fill out this weekend.  Will have one more go wiith OE and then I really need to move onto DE

Hope aok with all.


----------



## poppy40

Hope25 - so sorry you're having such a sh1te time of it  . Your GP sounds as sympathetic as mine   . Its bad enough having to deal with failed cycles without anyone making you feel even worse.    to that ignorant women in the waiting room too. Counselling sounds like a good idea - take care hun & rant away - we all understand  

Hope*3 - how are stims going?

CD - hope your counselling session goes well   . How did you get on with your NK tests?

Lindz - hope everything is ok on the dreaded 2ww  

Sezy & Kizzy - wow, really not long for you two. Sezy - sounds like things are moving in the right direction - good luck!

Have a lovely weekend everyone - off for a facial tomorrow. All these relaxing treatments are costing me a bl00dy fortune but its got to be done   xx


----------



## reb363

Hope25 - just wanted to send you loads of     
Sorry you are having such a rough time.  Your GP sounds    and the woman in the waiting room bonkers.
Hope you have a better weekend and get to do some nice things for you.
xx


----------



## dd_b

ARGGGGHHHHH

Can't believe this, the girl who bullied me throughout uni days and made my life hell, was walking in my town today with a newborn...

Is this hell? Am I in a bad dream?

Can someone wake me up please? Can she please go back under the evil stone that she crawled from and get out of this small town.

Can someone tell me why if you are a bad person that good things come to you? .....ARGGGGHHHHHH


----------



## alexine

Oh gawd ddb that really does suck!  
Stuff like that has happened to me and it can eat at you for a long time. I don't really have any profound words of wisdom but nobody knows what her life is really like...if you really knew you may not want her package...... 
I know it's not much consolation when you desperately want a child.  I'm sorry...that must have thrown you for a loop big time today.
Take it easy,
xxA


----------



## hope25

oh ddb  ...just think that it may not be her baby...maybe she is a low paid nanny as her life has spiralled out of control...and moved to the town to get the job as a nanny...or...if it is hers...then imagine she didnt want it...imagine anything that puts you back in a good place...its horrible..i know...i am always asking God what have i done that i dont even get what others seem to get without even asking for...but like alexine said....she may not be loving her life as much as you are enving it...the women who get babies easily dont even appreciate them...it seems as if its only those of us who want a baby so badly that struggle to have them...life is so hard...but count your blessings...you are the good person...she was the bully so obviously not so nice...that is consolation enough although it may not seem it...take her out of your mind...God she doesnt deserve for you to even remeber her...she is so not worth a second thought...Good riddance to her.


----------



## jo_11

dd_b: As Alexine says, you may not want that girl's life... I believe that you reap what you sow, and what goes around comes around. If not now, she will get her come uppance. Good things DO come to good people, although sometimes it may just be a little trying on one's patience!

Sezy: I've heard tales of 'the sweep'; doeesn't sound particularly nice. However, on a much lighter note, it does your little girl's nearly ready to meet the world. How every exciting for you.

Kizzy: Looks like two girls in one week!!! Fabulous news... to think that this time next week you'll be a Mummy; it's wonferful.

Alexine: Lovely to hear from you; all well I trust? Are you back in Scotland now?

Poppy: Cuh, the things us girls have to put up with; facials, massages... all in the name of 'relaxing for ttc'  Enjoy! As for CGH, I got chapter and verse from the Lister on this... you 'can' do this on the polar body of the eggs although the Lister don't believe this tells you much. They like to leave it 'til day 5, and will only do it if there's at least 5 embies still going.

Carnivaldiva: Hope you got all that rage out with the counsellor last night. When and where are you hoping to go again with OE? It was Care last night (or did I remember incorrectly?).

Reb: How's things with you?

GIAToo: Still smiling for you 

Justine: How did your second humira go??

Hope25: Good retort to that woman at the surgery; fair play to you! Have you been to see the Lister counsellors? It sounds like it's worth a visit  So sorry you're feeling so down; sun's out today though, so hopefully you're feeling a bit perkier.

Hopex3: Hope the stabbing's going well... did you hear back from the Lister after your scan? When's the next one??

Hi to everyone else... Lulu-belle, Sarah Essex, JoJoPink, Lindz, Alicat, and anyone I've missed.

AFM, I had my second jab of humira, humira (its hips don't lie







) yesterday morning. I have to say, that is by far the most painful injection ever. Not only is it like stabbing yourself with a blunt fork, but when you press it in, it feels like you're injecting poison into your system. Still, it's the last one, yey! I went and had intralipids with Dr Gargoyle after, to ensure I don't get another flare, and that went well. It was my first IL and I was expecting it to take 2-3 hours but I was done in an hour. I must have hungry veins! So far no side effects like last time. Dr G wants me to test in 10 days time, but ARGC suggest testing 3 weeks after your last shot, so I'll go with their time frames I think (gives the humira more chance to do its thing).

Hope you're all enjoying the sunshine... my house backs onto playing fields and there's two football matches going on at the mo; it's usually young boys but today it's mid 20s-30s men; I'm liking the view









Jo
x


----------



## dd_b

Thanks Alexine, Jo-11, hope, thanks for trying to make me feel better, I do know what her life is like, she has a good job, she has a well known graphic design partner and has a second home , I hear she was looking for a third, and now a f*** baby. 
She must be having a horrible time. I'd like that kind of horrible life. 
Hope 25, I could hardly forget her, she made my life hell. I came in to my desk at college and '*****' had been written all over my work partitions and desk, is one thing for starters, then her and another girl tried to get me kicked off the course by spreading lies about me sleeping with tutors and then made everyone in my year not speak to me for the whole of the last year because they believed her, well they wanted to be on her side/friend as she was very attractive, even the girls!!!  Losing all my friends and the whole hate towards me gave me a breakdown for several years after. Yeh,  attractive as well. Why does soemone like this deserve anything good in life. Can someone please tell me. I'm really losing it over here.


Jo-11 glad to hear you've got pain out of the way, full steam ahead now, got my fingers crossed for you you can start soon...x

p.s thanks for PM hope25, hope you change your gp soon hun.

xx


----------



## dd_b

oh, I see the word for female dog is not allowed on the site so "woman' came up instead.

I should have thought that through...  
x


----------



## alexine

Ddb I know how you feel...I have been there myself to a certain extent.

Any person that behaves in such a vindictive manner is a psycho sicko female dogo! 
I wouldn't want their brain or insecurity for a second home or anything!! I don't think you can be really mean like that and be content and "happy"...sounds like big problems to me!
I'm not trying to minimize your upset at all and I know you must be feeling pretty raw....would like to say something that might help ease the sting a bit.  

Jo how's it going? Sounds like you have really been through it with the jabbing  ..when
can you start your tx? Really sending you the      vibes!!

Hopex3  How are you doing?   

Hope25 People can say the most callus things when you are feeling most vulnerable. I hope you are doing alright.  

Reb What's shaking?

Gia Thinking of you.... When is your next scan?  

Hello Justine Kizzy Sezy Carnivaldiva Poppy Lulu Sarah Essex Jojopink Linz Kuki and to anyone else I have missed. 

AFM I'm doing alright thanks...getting kicked like crazy and the party usually starts around 4am but that's okay with me. Just waiting to hear about my gestational diabetes bloods....been feeling a bit weird and light headed lately and so they are checking me out. Fingers crossed.

As for stupid things people say had an interesting run in with a reviewer that I don't particularly
warm to...bumped into him at a concert and he was asking about my bump and who's the daddy? I asked him how his sex life was and had he been getting any lately and it shut him up....It was one time in my life that I actually had a retort that came out when I needed it to...no mrs nice woman filter anymore since being knocked up...it goes away! Very entertaining...

Keep well ladies!     
xxxA


----------



## Kuki2010

Hello my dear ladies,

Alexine, take good care of you and your preciuos. You are nearly there.. Are you in UK or Canada at the mo?  

Linz,thinking of you.. Stay positive.. I know how hard that can be in 2WW.. But try...  

Hope25, I am so sorry.. It is such downer after BFNs... Can be so very hard.. Be kind to yourself.. Give time.. Look at me taking me 7 weeks or so to get back to sort of okayish state..   

Jo, yuck.. horrible injections.. I am trying not to think about them.. Lets hope it is doing its magic for you.. When is your cycle starts?   

Poppy, just enjoy them. They are so worth it!!! Can not wait till tuesday nite.. My reflexology session.. Yeesss   


DD-b, I can not imagine how you are feeling. But can relate to it with the true amazement how these awful people having it all.. Sending you lots of      and   .

Carnavildiva, hope yesterday session was really good for you and getting you to that happy state before your cycle..   

Gia, so so delighted for you.. How are you feeling?

Kizzy and Sezy, can not wait for your darlings to arrive.. Just relax and get some sleep now..

AFM, I had my period started late thursday nite and feeling so much better.. Yupie!!! Going to be okay...Will book the flights soon.. I will take the tiles off in the bathroom in march so it can get done by Tom on the first weekend with a little help from our plumber.. Can not wait.. I have been very busy with getting things done in the flat. More shelves for our books and a new carpet.. Looking so good and feels great too.. So very busy with some other tasks till then.. Hoping to get things done and feel much better at the end.. Will book the flights for FET in next week. 

Hope you are all having a good weekend.. 

Love Kukixx


----------



## dd_b

thanks kuki, wow - you have been busy, glad to hear you feeling back on form, it's good to spruce things up a bit and create a bit of change.

sezy and kizzy, good luck for the last stretch (sorry bad pun), hope next week is the week for you both...     
x


----------



## jo_11

Alexine: Good for you with the nosey parker reviewer  Sounds like my friends with the triplets... for some reason people feel like they can ask really personal questions; so when random strangers come and ask "were they IVF", they just ask back "do you like it doggy style?"... it's quid pro quo, surely??  

Kuki: Sounds like you're doing some nesting in your flat. It's that lovely time of year when all the bulbs are starting to poke their heads through the ground, the days are getting longer, the birds are singing in the trees; ahhh, spring is on the way 

Thanks for asking about me ladies. Unfortunately I have to wait another 3 weeks to get my TH1:TH2 cytokine re-test, to see what the humira and IL has done; hopefully reduced them right down thereby making my body more baby friendly. There's a school of thought that says that high TNF-a can affect egg quality, so it's best to ov out the affected ones and make way for the new, pristine ones. Plus we've got an appt with ARGC in late March, so we're going to wait for that, and see if they'll take us. That'll mean a monitoring cycle during April, so prob won't have an ICSI cycle 'til May  Hence why we're planning the wedding in the meantime; I need _something_ to obsess about 

Jo
x


----------



## alexine

Kuki like Jo says sounds like you are relining the nest!   Really glad to hear you are going again....sending you lots of      I'm stil in Glasgow for another week then I have to fly back. It's been really good to come back for this time.

Jo hey a wedding that's so great!!  I really hope you get the levels you need and that the humira has done it's thing!    Sounds like the immunes course of drugs has been pretty full on and painful!! 

Hope everyone else is doing okay!
xxxA


----------



## hope25

kuki...glad things are on the up in your life..would love to spruce up our place too..must be so nice to get your home looking nice..and its always a relief when af comes ..i am like a pressure cooker until af arrives...unless of course you are on the 2ww..then its another story..booking your flights next week..where are you having your FET. 

Alexine...such a wonderful feeling when the baby kicks...it reaffirms you have a another life inside you...i am so envious...also its a good feeling when the ideal retort comes at the right time...well done...i was also glad i told the woman in the waiting room that she needed glasses...i am usually never ready with a retort..things dont usually hit me til the person is long gone that they said something really out of order,,,but its always too late to retort. Good to see your pregnancy brain is working so well...my brain was fried when i was pregnant..i didnt know if i was coming or going...also forgot how to drive.


Jo-11...loving your smilies...where do you get them from...dancing elephants now a belly dancer...theyre great...good to know your humira went by quickly...i am getting quite envious as it looks like you are getting your body into true rolls royce condition with all the detoxing and immunes,,,hope you produce a lovely crop of super grade eggies soon...i do put in a little prayer for you when i am praying as I so feel you deserve this. Good luck hun for may...and a wedding inbetween...wowowowoooo...how lovely...it will be good to have such a nice thing to divert your mind from counting the days..they should fly by now....have you decided a date..??

Carnivadiva...how are u hun?? how did the coucellor appt go....hope you enjoyed our winter sun today...

Poppy...hope you enjoyed your facial today...


Afm....as you know..my test date was wed...i have been testing every day as was so sure i had a bfp as i had implantation spotting 5 days after transfer...anyway...started spotting fri...i dont usually spot..af just starts with a drop then in an hour or so its full on heavy (sorry TMI)...but on friday it just spotted..i thought it was the cyclogest supressing the period so stopped taking bum bullets fri...then tested again Sat morning...nothing..however i keep all the peesticks in a row in day order...not the slightest hint of a second line in any of them..except today..got a faint pink line for sat morning stick after a few hours...looked at all the previous days and they were still negative...did another test this evening and negative..but AF still hasnt come full flow...this is driving me mad...i know of another lady at lister.."reality"..who tested negative on wed but was convinced she was preg..so lister asked her to test again on sat and she got a bfp..and now has a dd as a result...i know i should be realistic  but i never ,..NEVER get even the slightest hint of a second line in all the 4 years i have been ttc naturally..only had a bfp (ectopic mc) with my last ivf..and now this ivf having another faint bfp 3 days after test date..going loopy...have taken cyclogest again tonight just in case there is a 1/100000 chance that there may be a life fighting for survival and i didnt want to blame myself for not helping it with progesterone support..i feel torn between feeling tortured by the is it-is it not...and the other half hesitantly excited.
Am i going mad.??    

Hi to everyone else...hope you are all well and enjoying the w/end  

luv hope25
xx


----------



## alexine

*Hope25* Oh hang in there missus...torture!   I really hope that pink line gets stronger for you!!! Sending you lots of    
xxA


----------



## kizzymouse

Hope25 - I would buy a more reliable test like clearblue or first response - also interpret the test within the time limit ( think it's 10 mins) as it can be a false positive ( evaporation line ) - am praying it is a faint BFP for you though        

I had ridiculously faint lines on those cheapo sticks and they are meant to pick up low level HCG    I drove myself mad sqinting at them - had to use a boots own brand, a CB non digi and a CB digi to get my final bfp result     - I did test early too   

A line will only show up if HCG is present - that is what the sticks are designed to do - but it is possibly if you leave it too long that a reaction will occur    Sorry - don't want to confuse you   

I will look out for news and will pray it is indeed a BFP ( just an early faint one!!) And as for spotting - that can occur in early pregnancy too    As long as it's not bright red with clots ( TMI sorry ) it's normal xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hope25

Sorry folks...Af came in full force today...its all over for this cycle.


----------



## alexine

*Hope25* I'm really sorry to hear your news...I hope you are doing okay.  
xxA


----------



## jo_11

Hope25:  I'm so sorry to read AF's arrived, I really thought there was a chance of late implantation... this whole ttc road can be oh so cruel sometimes    I know you'll be feeling like utter poop today but what are you thinking next; book follow-up and see, or take some time out?    Thanks for saying a little prayer for me, that's so sweet of you    As for the wedding, I'm going to put the package together (and am nearly there  ), and we'll put it on the shelf.  If a BFN after our next cycle, we'll get married in Oct this year, and if it's a BFP, it'll be Oct next year.


----------



## Mish3434

Hope25, Sorry to see the witch has arrived    I was hoping it was a late implanter   

Shelley xx


----------



## kizzymouse

So sorry Hope25


----------



## Kuki2010

Hope25, oh bloody thing.. I am sorry...


----------



## hope25

Thanx all you lovely ladies who have sent me condolenses...it really helps especially when you havent told a soul about the ivf so cant share and are at loggerheads with dh so no sympathethy there.

I booked my follow up on wed (test date) when i got my bfn for next friday incase it didnt work//..so back to the drawing board. God I wish there was a definate way to improve the egg quality or atleast make this whole process less of a hit or miss.

hope everyone is having a better sunday than I am.
hope25
xx


----------



## Isobel67

Hi ladies

A lot seems to happen on this site.  I have been keeping track on my phone, but a bit hard to do responses - I will try better going forward.

Hope25 - I'm so sorry about your BFN.  I haven't been there myself, but can only imagine how awful it is  

Everyone that has given me advice/said hello - thank you all.

AFM AF arrived on Thursday and I went to the Lister on Friday for my first scan.  They said that I had a cyst and would let me know whether I should start with injections.  I felt so deflated that I might not be able to start with the IVF.  Anyway, they rang me later on and said to start taking Menopur, as my bloods were fine.  So, I am finally underway    

Is it normal to start with injections on day 2?  I'm on the short protocol.  Am booked to have my next scan on Wednesday, so I hope everything goes ok  

Baby dust to everyone.

Isobel x


----------



## jo_11

Hope25: Glad you've got your follow-up booked; who are you with? Is it Jaya?

Isobel: I've always started injections on day 3 with SP, although an extra day = extra stims, so I wouldn't be complaining  Good to hear the cyst isn't active; all the best for your cycle. Please keep us updated so we can cheer you on from the sidelines









Jo
x


----------



## Kuki2010

Good eveining ladies,
Just booked my tickets.. Going in March instead of April.. Something inside were telling me to go with March cycle. So went for it.. I will be mad busy for all my tasks to be done till 12 of March.. 
Can not believe we are jumping into it in less than a month.. I will have my lucrin depot injection 28th of Feb.. 
Hope25 good luck for wed.. Yes so so wish we knew more about it all.. It is luck? Lets hope next one will be lucky one!!!  
Isobel, good luck for the cycle.. I can not say much sorry. I always do LP.. 
Dates are almost similar with my DD cycle.. Hoping that will bring the extra luck we need.. 
Love to you all. KUkixx


----------



## hopehopehope

hope25   so sorry x

isoble - i have started SP on Day 3, but on all times this was after being on the pill for a few weeks, so maybe if you're fitting into a natural  cycle it makes a difference? I am on day 7 of Stimms today


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for good luck wishes everyone and sorry I haven't been on for a few days - I've felt uncharacteristically down in the dumps, probably after the Dr's harsh words about donor eggs and miscarrying (I didn't tell you the half of it).  

Jo_11 - I loved what you said about having a bit of debris in the corner of the embryo... if you're embies are square then my funny oval one is nothing to be worried about at all!   From what you've said I take it you've met the lovely doctor too?  I don't envy you with the humira, just hope it works for you.  The Prednisolone is definitely doing something to my immune system as I no longer wake up with puffy mucousy eyes and a blocked nose!   

Poppy - You mentioned CGH.  In my opinion I wouldn't waste money on it unless you have a few good quality embies.  Personally if I only had a couple of good quality embies I wouldn't pay an extra £3K to know I had a BFN 2 weeks earlier, (hope I've said that right) if you see what I mean!

Kizzy and Sezzy - Wow.. both nearly there now... Good luck!  Hopefully we'll all be where you two are now by the end of the year.   

Hope25 - So sorry that it's all over for you.   From your last post I really thought you had a chance.  Thinking of you. xx

DD_b - I know where you're coming from.  I'm not going to mention our pregnant local druggie again but life is just so unfair sometimes.

Carnivaldiva - do you have a start date for your next cycle yet?

Isobel - On the short protocol you can start injections on day 2 or 3.  I've done it a few times and that's when I've always started... On a natural cycle I've started on day 2, adds to your own initial FSH surge.

Hi Kuki, Alexine, Sarah, Gia, Justine, Hope3, Alicat, Reb, and anyone I've missed... I know I must have missed someone! xx

AFM, Was shocked to find a small amount of pinkish brown spotting this afternoon as I'm only 6 days post egg collection.  Praying that it's a good sign though.    

Lindz xxx


----------



## hope25

Lindz hunny....pinkish/brown..6 days post ec...sounds good      ..sorry about the dr   giving you the donor egg speech at et...how ridiculous...i think i know who you mean...and know that i would have got the speech too but they dont dare because of my religion not allowing it so i get spared...but at my age..when my last cycle was so bad i would have got it...but thank GOD this cycle didnt follow thier low expectations...hey i didnt get the bfp i hoped for..but neither do the young uns on some cycles..so am not giving up ...

I will be thinking of you and willing the little embie to snuggle in tight
think positive thoughts and keep picturing the embie grwoing beautifully


----------



## kizzymouse

Lindz - sounds like implantation - I had brownish spotting at 2dp5dt  

this is a great video for visualisation http://www.babycentre.co.uk/video/pregnancy/weeks-1-to-9-pregnancy/

/links


----------



## carnivaldiva

DDb I kinow exactly how you're feeling.  I hope your paths don't cross again with that awful woman!!!    

Hope25, take a wee bit of time out for yourself.

Kizzy and Sezy - I'm sooo excited for you two.  The rest of us ladies will be joining you both soon when we get our BFP.

AFM, I'm working by myself today.  My sister-in-law has a florist shop so my Brian is helping her deliver today. Get a wee bit annoyed as her job is in fact more of a hobby and what my brother and I do in our business pays their bills etc.

Anyway, Friday was more of a counselling consultation.  Didn't much like the  guy I saw and he won't be my counsellor.  I'll have a female counsellor, but we keep missing each others calls to arrange a time. All I can say is I won't hold anything back, at £60 a session I want to make the most of.  Even if I ball my eyes out I'm going to go for it.

Hoping next AF will arrrive about 4 March.  Last time from AF to FET took 11 days.  So I'm hoping if I can book a flight about 20th March I should be ok to fly out to visit Dad.  Bless him, he keeps going on that I haven't booked yet!

Anyway wishing you all a good day and a positive week ahead.


----------



## Loll

Hope25 so sorry for you hun   
Hello to everyone else hope all is going ok for everyone
 to all x x


----------



## Isobel67

Lindz - keeping my fingers crossed for a postive result.

Carnivaldiva - hope the next counselling session is better 

Loll - how do you get the baby dust fairy?  I want to be able to use it too!!

AFM has anyone used the counselling service at Lister?  I'm not sure that I particularly need it at the minute - but perhaps that's just because I don't realise it!!  Any advice on whether I should use it?

Hope everyone has a good day.

Isobel x


----------



## GIAToo

Just a quick reply to Isobel - I have used the counselling service at the Lister and found it invaluable.  As it's free (I assume you're a patient there) I think it is worth at least going to see.  I saw Liz, the other counsellor is heavily pg at the moment so you may not want to see her.    I saw Liz three times in the end; first time I had to 'cos I was using donor sperm, second time was just after my miscarriage and then I went again when I was considering using their DE service.  Take care
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## jo_11

Isobel:  Just to add to GIAToo's comments, I know a few ladies at the Lister who've used the counselling and they too have said it's well worth going (esp 'cause it's free ).

Carnivaldiva:  Sounds like you have a good plan sorted for FET and trip to see your Dad, how lovely.

Lindz:  The pinkness sounds like good news to me, everything crossed.  And please do send a complaint re your ET, it is just wholly inappropriate to mention DE, mc (and maybe even the possibility of genetically abnormality if I know this lady).  Thing is, this lady even told a friend of mine who's only 32 and now pg through OE, that she should move to DE.  What IS her problem??  Oh and before a disclaimer comes on, this is my opinion and not that of FF, blah blah   

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Loll

Hi Isabell67
The babydust is at the top where the smiley/sad faces are... under more
X


----------



## poppy40

Hi ladies,

Wow you lot have been busy over the weekend!

dd_b - big   - life can be so unfair.

Alexine - ha ha you made me laugh - great retort!  

Jo - owww to that humira - sounds horrible, hope its doing its stuff & you don't end up with more yucky symptoms. Can we come to yours on Saturday mornings to watch the view?! That would do wonders for some happy hormones I'm sure  

Isobel - good luck with your stims & cycle - great you are under way!

Hope*3 - hope all going well with your scans - can't be much longer til ET for you  

Hope25 - ahh hun so sorry AF arrived, its all so horribly final  

Kuki - wow not long until your FET - so glad you are feeling a bit better

Lindz - have been keeping everything crossed for you - the spotting sounds promising. You should def complain about that Dr - is she on commission for DE or something? - its so out of order  . Would just love it if you proved her wrong  . I know what you mean about the CGH - still waiting for the unit to call me back. Hoping we could make a fairly last minute decision if we had a few good embies to choose from - I can but hope we get that far! As we've been doing SET (for health reasons) it would be cheaper than doing several FETS but we'll have to wait & see.

CD - hope you can get hold of the nice lady counsellor soon. Will be lovely to see your Dad & get some sun  

Kizzy - can't wait to hear your baby news - we need some cute pics to coo over! 

AFM - was a bit freaked out on Fri - had a weird muscle twitch in my chest all day (can't quite see how I could have pulled a muscle there!) and had a major dizzy/head spinning spell without the aid of alcohol! As I've got an ectopic heartbeat I laid off the DHEA for a day and started taking it again yesterday just incase. So far i feel ok except for a banging headache - of course my consultant has told me I take it at my own risk so will have to keep an eye on things!

Got my planning appt tomorrow - is this when they do the AFC or do they do this at baseline scan? Its been a while so I can't remember. My cycles have gone v short since my MMC - down to about 23 days. For anyone on LP - do they just give you progesterone support after ET as heard some clinics do some sort of Estrogen support as well but not sure under what circumstances - just a bit worried incase AF decides to arrive before embies get a chance to implant properly....

Take care ladies - at least the sun is shining today   x


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi All. WOW no way can I even attempt to do individuals. So much going on it has taken me 15 minutes just to read up from Friday!

Congrats to all that have had good news and condolences to those of us who have had not so good news. HOPE25 - hang in there , something to be said for just getting all the unhappiness out on the table. someone told me once that I should just imagine all the bad stuff in me as lots of discoloured old scraps of metal, material ect.. and that I should imagine myself opening a biiiiiiiiiiiiiig suitcase and just packing all the debris into it and shutting the lid and sticking the case out the door. I tried this once of twice and it did make me feel a bit lighter and happier but unfortunatley only a temporary effect as somehow all that crud in the suitcase managed to always filter back to home!

Our plan has changed slightly. We found it almost impossible to get coherent and complete response via email and telephone from any of the clinics we are looking at in Cyprus - although what is abundently clear is that there are waiting list implications for most of them. Instead of treatment in April we have booked to go out and visit the clinics (some in the south and some in the OT) and speak to them face to face and see the clinics for ourselves. I dont mind this as i feel it is really important to get this right and make sure we have the best place we can (within our budget of course!). Also I want them to see ME so that they are not just going off of a few dodgy photos and a tick list of my features.


----------



## carnivaldiva

Lulu, I know exactly what you mean.  I have had some contact with Dogus and they seem OK, but that's only via email.  ~They quoted 4500Euros for DE & DS  scans, meds, ICSI and accommodation for 4 nights.

Just spoke to my mother.  She's so wise, such as shame I didn't realise this while I was growing up.  She suggested just visiting Dad and then going for treatment after my holiday.  TBH the thought of flying whilst pregnant or during treatment scares me a bit.  I keep thinking I caught Group B Strep whilst flying (no evidence to support this), it was the strep that caused the m/c.  So now I'm kinda agreeing with Mother I should have a bit of a hol and get myself mentally prepared.


----------



## dyellowcar

Hi ladies,
  
Hope25 - sorry for your sad news - hope DH is treating you better today. I agree it is difficult not telling anyone about tx but it saves questions and comments and also telling people it's failed. At least there are lovely people on here we can pour our hearts out to.  

Jo_11 yes they are boxer puppies. We have sold 3 now and someone is coming over Weds to view the 4th. I shall miss them when they are gone but on a positive note they are funding our next TX. 

Isobel67 - Hope your TX is going well. I start DR on 26th Feb but am on long protocol. Worked all my dates out today...again.

Hopex3 - Hope your Tx is going ok and DH is treating you well.


Kizzy and Sezy - not long now! So exciting for you both.

Lindz - it could be implantation bleed, fingers crossed it is.    

Carnivaliva - I'm with you on not flying while PG. All holidays abroad are on hold for us atm.


AFM -went to the doctors last week as got Blood Pressure issues.. had them for ages and BP went thru the roof on last cycle. Problem is no-one seeems to know what drugs to put me on which a) lower BP and b)are safe to conceive on. My doc said it would be ok if I was already PG cos he would put me on Beta-blockers but too risky atm. So have to go thru TX knowing drugs that are in my sysem are dangerous to any embie. There doesn't seem to be an answer! Nothing is ever easy is it!

Much love to all 

Di XXX


----------



## hopehopehope

Di -  I know it sounds like not enough, but have you tried the Zita meditation - Alexine did that on her BFP cycle. It migh thelp calm you - also, ask about diet changes, no salt etc during treatment. What a connundrum xx


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone, you've all been busy on the thread again, which is great to see. 

Hope25 - sending you lots of virtual hugs     - i also used counselling through the cancelled cycle and after BFN....really helped me through....

Lindz - am praying for you that it's a sign of implantation.     That would put that Dr in her place wouldn't it!!

Carnival Diva - holiday to wind down and prepare sounds like a good idea to me.

Dyellowcar - love the picture of the pups! Really sorry about BP problem - look at the DASH diet studies on google, they get good results.

Sorry, I can't do as many personals as I'd like but I've had allergic reaction over the weekend (to 2nd humira shot) so have been in local minor injuries unit then was sent rapidly into Gloucester A&E as lining of lungs were swelling and I couldn't breathe. Am ok and snug and at home now........on large doses of prednisolone, codeine, antihistamine and had 2 lots of adrenaline in hospital. Not able to do that much as lungs still painful. 

Am feeling down in the dumps as I am not sure where we'll go from here regarding immune issues (ARGC say just to wait for re-test and they'll decide after - it may be that I have IL or IVIG next as I won't be able to have humira again), but I'm also worried that immune levels will be sky high after allergic reaction and about my body's lack of ability to tolerate new drugs............ our first cycle was cancelled because of an bad allergic reaction to DR drug. Think I am in rare group of people allergic to lots of drugs. I am also allergic to penecillin based antibios and antiinflammatories like ibuprofen....

OH actually said he doesn't want me to have any more treatment as it scares him so much to see me like that (he said he's frightened I might not make it through a reaction one day) and it's not worth the risk to me. My mum also said the same last night and suggestion we give up on IVF and explore adoption instead.   

Apologies for me post, but my head is whirring!

Love to all, JustinebXXXXX


----------



## jo_11

Justine:  Sending lots of     It's going to sound like a silly question but can't they run tests to see which drugs you are/aren't allergic to?  Difficult to know how your immune system will react to what's currently going on but it 'may' just be attacking the humira and not increase the overall NK cells (fingers crossed).  Where humira doesn't work, or ladies don't want to use it (understandably as it has hideous side effects), IVIg is the route forward.  A friend of mine had her first lot the other day and the they initially administer piriton through IV, then v slowly drip in the IVIg, to ensure there's not an initial reaction.  If not, they turn the tap on more fully.  Sounds like an option for you?  Adoption is perhaps too much to bring into the equation at the moment, although I fully understand OH's concerns    Also, what about surrogacy?  I think it may be a minefield though.  

Dyellowcar:  I love, love, love your puppies.  I had a boxer a few years back when I was with a wicked, wicked ex... it was his idea to get the dog (I didn't think it was a good idea as we were at work all day).  Boy, did she rip up that flat we had    I ended up having to find a new home for her as wicked ex once threw her at a wall and I was scared for her (and my) safety.  I cried like a baby when she left   

Hope you're all having a good day.

Jo
x


----------



## Kuki2010

Dear Justineb,
So sorry to hear your reaction to Humira. Like you DH says and very right. Nothing is worth of losing your health over. 
Did you talk to your doctor? They might go for a different drug/drugs. Maybe there is some other way you can try.. Don't give up on it yet.. And take your time on making any decisions. It is so very hard. So very hard. 
If I did not have my DD. We would adopt and go for sibilings adoption for sure for sure.. We talked and thought about it so much but having DD complicates matters. Uk won't allow any babies for us. We have to go to a different country. We still not written off the idea. We will go for adoption if need be. But before that we have to try all and draw the permenant line to treatments. I am giving myself till summer 2012. No more treatments after that..
You can go for adoption and get your baby/ies that way..    I know two friends adopted their sons from different countries and both were 4 years old at the time. And they are ever so happy.. Hard work start of with cos children did not speak their own language. But they learnt less than 8 months.. So anything possible.. You can be a mum does not matter what..    
Hoping you will recover very soon. And feel better.. Try to be kind to be yourself for now.. 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## justineb

Hi Jo, Kuki thanks for kind words.....am trying to think of this a rest in between now and what happens next..... and maybe IVIG will be what they do next..... I won't give up yet given that there are still options (but I have to work on OH and my folks to bring them with me on decision).

Jo wicked ex sounds like a complete   I don't use that word often (you can put it down to all adrenaline/steroids!!!!!!), but feel like there's very good reason this time......poor thing having to deal with that (and poor dog!!). Glad you got rid of him (ex that is)!

They don't seem to be able to test for drug allergy - I've had loads of allergy tests, many privately.....think they just think let's try new drug and see what happens and treat allergy if it happens.  

Kuki, it's good to hear you have plans sorted in your mind and the positive adoption stories.

Hi everyone else, I am about to do some comfort online shopping - have spied a bargain Alice Temperley cardigan I want on a online sale site!!

JustineBXXX


----------



## carnivaldiva

JustineB, this whole IVF journey has many twists and turns.  So sorry you've developed bad allergy to the drugs, but like Kuki says your health is very important.  You're lucky you have such a loving OH who cares about you.

Look after yourself.    

I'm off to see my Dad 21 March, so I won';t be doing any treatment until April.  Told him I'd booked my flight this morning and he actually said he's excited to see me.  He's never said that before and I had a lump in my throat.

Been in contact with Dogus.  DE, DS, ICSI, meds and 5 nights accommodation is 5000Euros and not the 4500 I quoted yesterday.

So many decisions to make, but now I've booked hol I def feel a bit more calmer.

I love Boxers too, but my main love will always be the Ridgeback


----------



## LemonD

Just lurking, but wanted to say . . .

Justine - sorry to hear about the reaction hun, that must have been really scary for you.  Glad to hear that you're now back at home and I hope you're taking things easy.  This whole IVF journey puts so much pressure on us all, and we can do without the scares along the way, especially at this stage.  Take some time to get yourself better, but I know you'll be sitting at home recovering and your minds going to be buzzing with a million thoughts.  We're all here for you hun if you want to have a rant.  Get well soon.

Jo xx


----------



## poppy40

Hi Ladies,

Lulu-belle - good luck with your clinic visits. Are you going to have a few days relaxing in the sun too?

Dyellowcar - sorry to hear about your BP problems - hope this cycle doesn't make you feel too ill. IVF is never straightforward is it?! I start D/R on 1st March so will be a few days behind you - will be great to have a cycle buddy on this thread! What meds are you doing? I'm on Buserelin, 375 Gonal F & cyclogest

Justine - so sorry to hear you've been so poorly. Sounds really scary - get well soon - hope the online retail therapy helped a bit   & ARGC can come up with some answers as to what you can try next  

CD - great news you've booked your flights - how exciting. Will be good to have some time to relax before the next lot of treatment.

Jo - forgot to say, have fun with the wedding plans - sounds like the perfect distraction when tx is so consuming! 

Lindz - thinking of you & willing your embie on  

Hi to everyone else  . Have a back-up plan to go on hols if the next tx doesn't work - have arranged to take DS out of school  & will book a last minute holiday in the sun   xx


----------



## carnivaldiva

Poppy, we all deserve a break.  Keeping everything crossed for your next cycle and to everyone else cycling too.


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi All - Just a 'check in ' one from me. 

Carnival Diva - which other clinics are you looking at in Cyprus?  We have booked 'research' appointments with Pedious, ISIS, and Dogus

POPPY - yes mostly holiday i think we are both desperate for a break. And Cyprus just forces you to relax. It is a great place because it still manages to be reasonably efficient whilst moving at a nice sloooooooowwwwww pace. Although I can only speak for the southern side have not spent any time in OT except for a few day trips. 

JO11 - Wedding dress sounds absolutley dreamy. You will look beuatiful i am sure. Have you found shoes yet?  Hair up or down?  Tiara??  I loved my wedding so much that i wanted to do it again!

JUSTINEB - I am really sorry to hear you so down this thing beats you into the ground sometimes. i was thinking this morning how much I just would have liked to get pregnant normally, easily,  - all this massive fuss, special treatments, flying here and there, chucking out loads of money makes it such an uphilll battle- It feels like it is just one hurdle after another. So I really do sympathise. 

HOPE25 hope today is looking a bit brighter for you

Big hellos and hugs to everyone and all i missed


----------



## ~Lindz~

Justine B - What an awful experience, you poor thing,  and what a horrible irony that the one thing that is supposed to decrease your immune response actually increases it.  Please don't go rushing headlong into IVIg though - I was advised that it can cause severe allergic reaction in some people and given your track record I would be really careful.  When I had a bad reaction to the anaesthetic my DH said that whilst I may desperately want a child it's not worth dying for, and I guess he's right.   

Love to everyone else. xx

Really strange 2ww for me... I keep forgetting that I'm on the 2ww this time and have to force myself to remember to take my meds.  Maybe it's because I'm not expecting it to work... not that I'm being pessimistic, just realistic I guess.  Still praying for that elusive BFP though.   

Lindz xxx


----------



## Isobel67

Lindz - fingers crossed for you during your 2ww. 

I've just been for my first scan since starting injections. I've got 5 follicles, with 4 of them at 14mm. Didn't expect to get a lot, but I think I'm pleased with that. They're talking about EC on Monday. Is that quick?

Feeling very exited & nervous all at once. 

Love Isobel x


----------



## ~Lindz~

Hi Isobel

4 follies at 14mm seems really good progress.   And what's better is that they're all the same size too.  How long have you been injecting for?  I was told that anything between 8-14 days is about right.  Good luck! xx


----------



## Isobel67

Hi lindz

I've been injecting for 5 days - so if EC was on Monday, that would be 9 days of injections, which would be about right. 

Fingers crossed!!

I x


----------



## hopehopehope

Lindz - when is otd - fingers crossed for you - this has got to be your lucky time   

Isobel on day 5 i had  2 x 12.4      1 x 9    2 x 8    1x 6.9

I am on day 10 now (doing trigger today) and they are now between 14 and 22. I wish mine were evenly sized like yours. I am desperately hoping to get 6 eggs but will prbably only get 3 - same as last two times. What drugs and protocol are you on? I've been on Short antagonist 375 gonalF for 5 days then 375 menopur for 5 days plus orgalutran from day 6. 
As i have finished two days earlier  i now have over £100 menopur unused which is a pain as this will be my last ivf.  Let's hope it works hey!!


----------



## justineb

Hi everyone, thanks for all the messages - I am feeling much better physically and mentally today.  ARGC say to wait for immune re-test to see what's happening and take it from there. I'm trying not to think about it too much more...... Back to work tomorrow so that will be good distraction and keep me thinking of other things.

Lindz - goodluck in 2WW (and keep on with meds -  you mustn't forget!!)

Isobel - good luck - 9 days to EC does seem very quick to me and it's great they are all at same size!

Hopex3 - goodluck with trigger - a couple of days can make all the difference and some of the smaller ones may have caught up!

JustineBXXXX


----------



## LemonD

Justine,

Glad to hear you're feeling a bit brighter.  Don't overdo it at work!

Jo xx


----------



## Isobel67

Justine - glad to hear that you're feeling a bit better.  I hope the weather is good this weekend - it might make you feel better to get some fresh air.  I only say that, 'cos it always makes me feel better. 

Isobel x


----------



## Loll

Isobel67 i did the short protcol last year and had my eggs collected on day 9. 8 collected one immature but all remaining 7 fertlized i had 3 put back on day 3 but unfortuntly for us they did not stick and we had no frostys! Just want to say good luck and hope all goes well for you x

Good luck to everyone else and as always sending lots of     to all x x


----------



## Daisychain1985

Hi ladies, its taken me ages to catch up, not been up to going on ff, I still feel a bit down, but I will get there in time,

Hope 25 , so sorry hon   

Justine  , hope you feel better soon 

Lindz . stay positive  hon        

Hope x3 congrats on your follies, all the best for EC,    

Kizzy and sezzy, not long now wishing you both all the very best, hope the births go like clockwork   


Giatoo how are you feeling, all good I hope, 

Hi Poppy, Jo 11, carnivaldiva, dyellowcar, dd_B, Alicat,lulu, 
Kuki good luck with your cycle 

Hi to all you ladies


----------



## alexine

Hi Girls...I'm a bit out of the loop again. Just got back from being away....

*Justine* What a hellish experience for you!  ...it happened to me some time ago and like you by the time I got to hospital couldn't breath. Did they suggest you start carrying around a adrenaline needle? I haven't had a reaction in ages but keep one in my hand bag just in case. I am sure your head is just spinning right now...try and take it easy! 
Like Jo mentioned is there anyway they can test to see what it is exactly you are reacting to?
*
Hopex3* Thinking of you and sending lots of     for the next stage!

*Sezy* Hope you are hanging in missus...can't wait to hear your news!  

*Lindz*    
*

Kizzy* Is tomorrow the big day?? Thinking of you! Cant wait!    

Hello *Lulu Jojoink Jo Kuki SarahEssex Lol Isobel Carnivaldiva Poppy Giatoo Dyellowcar* and everyone else!

Keep well ladies!    
xxxA


----------



## poppy40

Just a quickie to wish Kizzy the best of luck for tomorrow - looking forward to hearing your news & seeing some pics of the gorgeous baby Kizzy!  

Hope*3 & Isobel - good luck for EC - thinking of you both  

Will catch up over weekend - DS poorly with bad chest so I'm shattered - too many 4am starts this week! 

Lots of love, Poppy xx


----------



## jo_11

Just a quick one to wish Kizzy all the v v best for tomorrow... How exciting that we'll have a birth on the thread... We'll all be aunties!!!


----------



## justineb

Hi ladies

Jo 11 - yes it's so exciting to get to this point on thread!!

Kizzy - goodluck - hope it all goes really well - we're all 'rooting' for you.

Alexine - Hi- hope all is ok with your bump...... I do have adrenaline to carry....I took it this time - but was still in trouble. Seems to be mostly medicines (it's funny when I go into hospital as they can't fit it all on red thing on wrist!).

Poppy - take care - don't you get ill as well with those 4am starts.

Lindz - hope you're holding out and staying away from the evil pee sticks.

Isobel - I got 9 eggs on short protocol last summer. 

Big hellos to everyone else. At least it's Friday tomorrrow (I say this even though I've had a two day week!).

JustinebXXXXX


----------



## kizzymouse

Thanks ladies


----------



## reb363

Kizzy absolutely everything crossed for you hun              - seems like only yesterday you were MS and now the big day is here. How exciting. Can't wait to hear your news.


----------



## kizzymouse

thanks hunny


----------



## Kuki2010

Kizzy,
Thinking of  you.. Can not wait for your wonderful news. Hope it will not be a hard one.. 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Lulu-belle

I am SO excited!!!  Will be checking every hour on this thread for news of Kizzy even though somehow i dont think we will be her top priority for a few days or so  


Cant wait for photos of the little one.


----------



## GIAToo

Kizzymouse - good luck!!!  

Just had a text from *hopehopehope* to say she got 10 eggs at EC today!! Woo hoo! Well done hhh.  She reckons the DHEA may have something to do with it! 

Take care everyone
GIA Tooxxxxx


----------



## alexine

Hopex3 that is such great news!!    Here's to loads of action in the lab today!     
xxxA


----------



## jo_11

Fantastic news for hopehopehope!!!!  Looks like a combination of DHEA and clinic-related stress are just the right recipe   All the best for some lovin' in the Lister lab ce soir.  xxx


----------



## AuntieEm

Hello ladies, not been on site for awhile,as had become abit obessed!! withdrawal has done me good, but back today as had FET today and feel chatting on here will help!!!! 2 embryos transferred,3rd time lucky i hope. both were 5day old blasts,doctor seemed very upbeat,but i was hanging on his every word!


----------



## hope25

AunieEm....all the best for the blasts snuggling in

HHH....woowowowowowowow           10 
bouncy eggs....veey well done you healthy girl......lets hope there is lots of action in the lab tonight....you have done us 40+ ladies proud..

take it easy ...

afm,,,,had my followup....am going again for another ivf in March...    ...i am not giving up on these ovaries yet...i want to find that one Good egg (or 2)..surely i must have one good egg left in me  

luv hope25xx


----------



## alexine

Welcome AuntieEm and lots of      for your blasts!

Hope25 Great to hear you are going again! 

Kizzy and Sezy thinking of you two!  

xxA


----------



## jo_11

AuntieEm:  Welcome and good luck for the 2ww!

Hope25:  Glad to hear the follow-up went well and that you're going again.  

Sexy Sezy:  Four days overdue now, no?  We should start placing bets on who'll get there first, you or Kizzy.

Kizzy:  Think my money's on you though, love, as it's going to be today!!!!  

Alexine:  Hi 

x


----------



## Lulu-belle

HEY Big congrats to HHH its all happening here. Something in the air maybe?? All best wishes and thoughts out to Sezy and Kizzy.  And big hellos to everyone else out there hope you guys all doing well on this Friday!


----------



## Isobel67

Grrrr...

I did a long post on my phone on the train, which took ages - & it’s nowhere to be seen. 

Kizzy – good luck with induction (spell check on my phone came up with ‘I suction’ – hope there’s not too much of that)!!

JustineB – I’d love to get 9 eggs.

Loll & Poppy40 – I’ll keep you posted.

I went to see Hopex3 whilst I was at Lister.  I tried to see her before my scan but I was told I had to wait as I was the next one in.  I got up at 12.30 & she’d gone to have the procedure.  From Giatoo’s post, I see that they got 10 eggs. In fact, she got an extra one too, as I left a Crème Egg for her.
Hope x3 - big congratulations.  I hope the Dhea has worked on me too.
    

I’m hoping it’s an omen for me.

I was told some duff info the other day.  I didn’t have 4 follies at 14mm.  I had 4 follies, that were a good size, the largest being 14mm and one smaller one.  That’s not what they said to me!!

Anyway, EC is now pencilled in for Wednesday, subject to my scan on Monday.  I have 7 follies – 2x16-17, 1x13, 1x11, 1x10 & 2x8.  I’m hoping some of the smaller ones will grow.  What size should they be to get eggs out of them?  Also, they said my lining was 7.8.  What should it be?

Alexine - hi
Sorry if I’ve missed anyone off.

Hope you all have a fantastic weekend.

Isobel x


----------



## nvb

Hi ladies....just wanted to wish Kizzy good luck and tell Sezy that my sister was 2 weeks over before they tried to induce her so you may have a way to go yet. I am now an Aunty to my beuatiful niece who it totally perfect and gorgeous      Good luck to you ladies   

HHH....10 eggs....WOWSER    I have egg envy. Hope they are getting jiggy as I type xx

AuntieEM....fantastic news about your 2 blasts. All sounds good to me     


AFM...I stopped the pessaries and clexane after my BFN at 8dp3dt and my AF arrived on OTD a few days later. The clinic tried to persuade me to carry on with the drugs but I refused as I wanted them out of my system and believed the BFN on all 3 sensitive tests I did.....plus I know my body and knew I wasn't pregnant.
So...now we are almost at the top of the donor list again when my DP's sister drops a bombshell.....and offers to be an egg donor for us!!!!!    She is gay and says she has no maternal instincts. She's 31 so prime egg age    My DP is all for it and says he would happily accept using DS as he would still have a bio link to any child/ren through his sister. She came round last night and we went through the process and I gave her the number of the clinic so she can arrange counselling and blood tests. However, she said that because this is all so new to her, that she can't commit at the moment. She was really mature about it and has obviously thought a lot about it but is worried about the process and how she would feel about any children born etc.. We had a long, long chat and I struggled to keep my emotions at bay. How could I ever thank her is she does agree to do this for us? But....I can't give her 6 months of my life with the hope that she commits so we have to just get on with our DE cycle in April and now I'm in the process of persuading my DP to let us use DS as well.

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## Mish3434

New home this way Ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=256786.msg4287193#msg4287193

Shelley xx


----------

